# 

## Gradziu

jesli macie jakies pytania w zakresie instalacji co, cwu, wentylacji - chetnie pomoge. jestem projektantem, mam juz pewne doswiadcznia, (rowniez z wlasnego remontu domu).

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

Jeśli można to skorzystam  :Smile: . Chodzi mi o instalację CO, czytałem wprawdzie już kilka(dziesiąt) wypowiedzi na ten temat, ale nie bardzo ruzmiem w jaki sposób policzyć moc kotła wymaganą do mojego domu (260 m kwadratowych) i moc grzejników w poszczególnych pokojach. Nie chodzi mi o jakieś skomplikowane obliczenia (jeśli oczywiście mozliwe jest obliczenie tego w jakiś łatwy sposób) chciałbym po prostu wiedzieć cos wiecej zanim zacznę rozglądać się za dostawcą w/w sprzętu.
Pozdrawiam
Robert

----------


## Gradziu

tak... jest mnostwo wypowiedzi o uproszczonych metodach, zadnej z nich nie polecam. straty ciepla zaleza od wielkosci okien, ilosci scian zewnetrznych i ich powierzchni, zastosowanych materialow. zreszta jest norma (obowiazkowa) ktora dokladnie opisuje proces obliczen, ktory nie jest wcale skomplikowany. wymaga jedynie troche czasu i cierpliwosci.
1. nalezy obliczyc straty ciepla przez poszczegolne sciany zewnetrzne, okna, drzwi za pomoca prostego wzoru 
Q=k*(twew-tzew)*A
k - zalezy od konstrukcji sciany, dla okien - najlepiej dane producenta, jesli ich brak mozna przyjac 1,4 dla nowych okien plastikowych lub 2 dla starszych okien. dla drzwi zewn. ok.2,5
twew - temp, jaka chcemy uzyskac w pomieszczeniu ( w lazience radze 25)
tzew -zalezy od miejscowosci, poza suwalskim i podhalem: -20
k - czesto podawany w muratorze, ale w celu uproszczenia obliczen mozna go przyjmowac dla scian jako 0,3 chyba ze sciana z bet. komorkowego dodatkowo ocieplona - wtedy moze byc nawet 0,2 (w razie watpliwosci podaj po prostu jaka masz sciane)
2. teraz obliczone wartosci zsumowac
3. teraz mozna obliczyc zapotrzebowanie ciepla na wentylacje, z gotowego wzoru
Q=(0,34*(twew-tzew)-9)*V
V-kubatura pomieszczenia
jezeli grzejnik ma miec zawor termostatyczny, jego moc nalezy zwiekszyc o 15% w stosunku do obliczen (to naprawde wazne).
To naprawde najprostszy sposob, reszta to jedynie szacowanie "na oko", wystarczy poczytac forum, zeby przekonac sie jak to sie zwykle konczy (zuzycie gazu).
Po obliczeniu wszystkich pomieszczen zsumowac straty cepla (wartosci przed zwiekszeniem o 15%) i dobrac kociol.
staralem sie napisac krotko i sensownie, ale w razie watpliwosci - pytaj.

----------


## pik33

> w lazience radze 25


W moim pokoju ma być 28. W łazience 30.  :Wink2:

----------


## Gradziu

a czym zamierzasz grzac?? bo te 28 w pokojach, to ja tez bardzo chetnie, na weglu to nawet bez problemu, ale nagazie oleju czy pradzie...  :Smile:

----------


## pik33

Na razie w planach kominek + prąd, potem się okaże, na dziś - dopiero kupuję działkę. Projekt będę załatwiał zimą.

----------


## Maco

Gradziu, 2 pytania:

1. Czy sposób na obliczanie strat ciepła podany w Muratorze 2-2002 jest inny niż Twój podany wyżej (na mój trozum trochę inne wzory...) ?

2. Chcę mieć wentylację meachniczną z odzyskiem ciepła. Ogrzewanie podstawowe to elektryczne podłogowe na parterze i piece akumulacyjne na piętrze. Dogrzewanie kominkiem z DGP. Czy sa jakieś specjalne zasady projektowania takiej wentylacji i komonkowych rur do DGP, żęby te dwa systemy za bardzo się nie "pokłóciły" ? Czy można dowolnie... ?

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

Serdeczne dzięki za wyjasnienia  :Smile: 
Dopiero dzisiaj byłem w stanie wejśc na forum i przeczytać.
Zaraz zabieram się do obliczeń.
Mam nadzieję że wynik będzie taki jak powinien.
Jeszcze raz dziekuję.
Robert

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

To jeszcze raz ja. Chyba powinienen zacząć od:"łubu dubu, łubu dubu..." to byłem ja.... :Wink2: ).
A tak już na poważnie to nie bardzo wiem co oznacza A we wzorze 
Q=k*(twew-tzew)*A?
Reszta jest jasna. Myślę że dam sobie radę.
I jeszcze raz dziękuję. Może kiedyś będę miał okazje sie odwdzięczyć  :Smile:

----------


## Gradziu

Robert: rzeczywiscie zapomnialem o A - jest to powierzchnia sicany, podlogi, stropu, okna, czy drzwi. w przypadku obliczen uproszczonych mozna pominac odliczanie powierzchni okien i drzwi od powierzchni scian. mozna tez od wartosci wsp. k dla okien i drzwi odjac wartosc wsp. k dla scian (zwykle tak robie).

----------


## Gradziu

MAco: 1. niestety nie mam tego numeru Muratora, nie wiem czy chodzi np. o stosowanie k zamiast U (obecnie obowiazuje U, ale mam stare przyzwyczajenie), mozliwe, ze w Muratorze uwzglednione sa dodatki d1, d2 - ja opisalem tu nie cala norme, a jesynie najwieksze uproszczenie, jakie moim zdaniem mozna zastoswac. nie jest to wiec pelna procedura, a jedynie jej szkielet, dajacy bezpieczne wyniki. generalnie podane przeze mnie wzoty sa OK, sprawdzilem jeszcze raz dla pewnosci.
2. nawet jesli stosujesz wentylacje mechaniczna z odzyskiem ciepla, obliczenia zapotrzebowania ciepla (wzor odnosnie wentylacji) nalezy obliczyc tak, jakby odzysku nie bylo. chodzi tu glownie o ogrzanie powietrza, ktore przedostaje sie w wyniku nieszczelnosci, czyli tzw. infiltracji.
Centralki, o jakich piszesz zwykle maja nagrzewnice elektryczna, jesli nie chcesz z niej korzystac (cieplo z kominka jest tansze)warto uwzglednic ogrzanie powietrza z wentylacji mechanicznej do temp. o ok. 2-3 stopnie wyzszej niz w pomieszczeniu.
mam tez rade, odnosnie wielkosci takiej centrali. wzrto obliczyc kubature pomieszczen, do ktorych chcesz nawiewac powietrze (sypialnie, pokoj dzienny itp -nazwijmy to strefa "czysta"), ilosc powietrza w m3/h powinna zapewnic min. 1 wymiane/h, ale praktycznie to za malo, radze przyjac min. 3 wymiany/h, poza tym min. ilosc powietrza to 30m3/h dla 1 osoby, szczegolnie w sypialniach. 
w kuchni, pom. gospodarczym, korytarzu robisz wywiew. lazienki radze objac niezaleznym wywiewem (mechanicznym na min.8 wymian/h do nawet 15)-duza ilosc wilgoci, ktora w wymienniku centrali moze sie wykraplac, zamarzac powodujac jego pekanie.
Elektryczne podlogowe - niestety wysoki koszt eksploatacji, ale w polaczeniu z kominkiem, moze byc znosnie. 
a co do polaczenia wentylacji z DGP, to wiedzy na ten temat mam niewiele. 
Pewne ogolne zasady: w pomieszczeniu z kominkiem powinien byc kanal wentylacji grawitacyjnej, w pomieszczeniu tym nie wolono stosowac wentylacji mechanicznej wyciagowej (mozna jedynie nawiewna).
mam tylko taki pomysl, zeby powietrze z kominka generalnie doprowadzac tam, gdzie jest nawiew powietrza swiezego. 
jesli dotre do jakis informacji dam znac.

----------


## Feft

Witam Gradziu,
Mam do Ciebie prośbę - pytałem w dziale Wymiana doświadczeń jak obliczyć zapotrzebowanie na ciepło. Skorzystałem z danych w Muratorze (po krótce: obliczam ile ciepła przenika przez przegrody - ściany, okna, drzwi, podłoga, dach, straty na wentylacji, zyski na promieniowaniu słonecznym i zyski od ciepła wytwarzanego przez mieszkańców, przy stratach przez przegrody stosowałem współczynnik U) i wyszło mi zapotrzebowanie sezonowe 23300 kWh/rok. Jak teraz dobrać piec (olejowy).
Stosowałem też Twój wzór i wyszło mi 7920 W. Ile to będzie zapotrzebowania rocznego i czy te 7920 W to wymagana moc kotła?
Dodam, że mam nadzieję, że firma, która dostarczy piec, obliczy mi zapotrzebowanie ma moc, ale na razie nie zauważyłem żadnych obliczeń (byłem w dwóch firmach) - w jednej facet popatrzył na projekt i powierzchnię (130 m kw do ogrzania, parterowy, piec do CO i CWU z zasobnika ok. 100 litrów) i powiedział 15 kW, a w innej powiedzieli co najmniej 22 kW. Różnica jest dość duża i stąd moje dociekania. 
Jeśli nie chcesz zaśmiecać swojego wątku, to podaję adres [email protected].
A może mieszkasz na Górnym Śląsku i możesz niedrogo zaprojektować instalację?

----------


## Gradziu

zapotrzebowanie sezonowe i zapotrzebowanie ciepla do ogrzewania to dwa parametry, moze stad roznice we wzorach u mnie i w Muratorze, zapotrzebowanie sezonowe to inna norma, generalnie zapotrzebowanie sezonowe nie mowi jaki dobrac kociol, mowi ile energii zuzyje ten kociol w sezonie. mozna dzieki temu porownac np. kociol gazowy kondensacyjny, zwykly, olejowy, ogrzewanie elektryczne itp.
zapotrzebowanie ciepla, okresla jakie maksymalne straty wystapia w domku. zwracam uwage, wszystkim ktorzy chca sobie sami przeliczyc, ze norma zaleca co prawda +20 wewn. i -20 na zewn. ale niektorzy lubia ciepelko (ja tam ponizej 24 czuje sie nienajlepiej). warto zalozyc walsna temp.
temp. ponizej -20 wystepuja zadko, i krotko, glownie w nocy, wiec nie ma sensu dodatkowo przewymiarowywac instalcji.
Feft: 23300 kWh/rok - np elektryczne 1 taryfa *0,33 (nie jestem pewien czy tyle, przykladowo) 7689zl/rok za ogrzewanie pradem.
kociol dobierasz ok. 8000W, przy -20 na dworze masz +20 w pomieszczeniach -przy zalozeniu, ze nie grzejesz cwu.

----------


## Maco

Dzięki!

----------


## kaKa

Gradziu mam pytanie:

Czy liczac wedlug twego wzoru nie trzeba obliczac strat ciepla przez podloge ( w moim wypadku na gruncie ), strop ocieplony nad poddaszem? Jezeli trzeba to rowniez doliczyc, to jak?

Czy tylko liczyc sciany, okna, drzwi?

Dzieki

----------


## Gradziu

jezeli podloga jest na gruncie, powinno sie uwzgledniac dwie strefy, ale dla uproszczenia mozna przyjac ze na calej powierzchni podlogi jest temp. -20st. wsp. k=0,4, straty przez strop pod poddaszem nieogrzewanym tez nalezy liczyc, temp. poddasza nieogrzewanego, gdy dach nie jest izolowany -18 st. wsp. k=0,3 jezeli strop jest docieplony (welna mineralna luzem na stropie)

----------


## kaKa

Dziekuje

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

Super dziekuję, siadam od razu do liczenia.
Nie będę teraz ciemny jak tabaka w rogu  :Wink2: .
Robert

----------


## krzychu74

Gradziu- jak uwzględnić dodatkową moc kotła na cwu , znaczy o ile powinna być większa moc kotła wynikająca z obliczeń podanych przez Ciebie, uwzględniając ogrzewanie cwu ?  Jak to się ma dla kotłów jednofunkcyjnych i dwufunkcyjnych ?

----------


## kaKa

Obliczylem straty ciepla i wyszlo mi 6500 W na 180 m2 powierzchni uzytkowej. Czy to jest normalnie?
Aha, wentylacja - 3000 W.
Mam zamiar stawic rowniez pojemnik na cwu 100 litrowy, ile mocy ma byc na niego przeznaczone.
Jezeli wszystko to dodac, to wychodzi mniej niz 15 kW. Mam zamiar kupic niezly kociol z gazogeneracja na drzewo (Vigas, Orlan). Ale nie ma kotla z gazogeneracja o takiej mocy!! Tylko Orlan oferuje 18 kW (a takieo u nas wlasnie nie moge nigdzie znalezc), a pozostale wszystkie zaczynaja sie od 25 kW!!!
Czy 25 kW dla mnie nie bedzie za duzo? 
I jeszcze pytanie: Czy sterowanie pogodowe dla kotla na drzewo z gazogen. cos daje? Jak to dziala? I czy jest efektowne?

Naprawde duzo pytan, ale prosilbym o odpowiedzi.

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

kaKa
Widzę że zrobiła się z małego tematu niezła dyskusja  :Smile: 
Ja też myślę o kotle opalanym drewnem
znalazłem tyle informacji w sieci:
http://www.eko-vimar.com.pl/  piece CO opalane drewnem
[email protected] piece opalane drewnem
http://www.verner.com.pl
http://www.atmopol.pl/index.php
http://www.kostrzewa.com.pl/astra.htm
http://www.merkury.win.pl
http://www.vigas.pl
http://hydroeko.com.pl/dakon.html
http://www.asbud.pl/dakon.html
http://www.uwitka.com.pl/dakon.asp
http://www.mabo.cad.pl
Jeśli masz coś innego chętnie poczytam.
Korzystając z podpowiedzi Gradzia (ukłon) wyliczyłem że muszę mieć trochę większy kocioł niż dla Ciebie.
Nie znam nikogo kto używałby tego systemu niestety.
Dlatego wciąż szukam informacji w sieci.
Jeśli coś znajdę na pewno o tym tutaj napiszę.
Pozdrawiam
Robert

----------


## kaKa

Robercie,
ja tak najwiecej szukam informacji o Vigas i Orlan kotlach.
Ile poki co znalazlem, to wygladaja mi  :Wink2:   najbardziej rozwiniete. To znaczy do nich mozna podlaczyc ta "tajemnicza" pogodowke. Rowniez sterowanie jest troche bardziej rozwiniete.
Bo naprzyklad Atmos 20 Kw (maksimum co mnie potrzebne) ma taki minus - komora zaladowcza na drzewo tylko 35 cm dlugosci. Dluzsze polana nie wlaza!! To znaczy zmniejsza sie ilosc drzewa ile moge za jeden raz wlozyc. 
Dakon Gasogen 24 ma rowniez komore tylko 35 cm dlugosci.
A Vigas 25kW i Orlan 18 kW maja "normalne" komory po 50 cm dlugosci.
Moj znajomy ma kociol Atmos 25 kW tylko nie pamietam czy z gazogeneracja. Na przyszlym tygodniu mam wakacje, a wiec bede mial czas zjezdzic do niego i rozpytac o tym kotle. Tym co sie dowiem podziele sie na forum. Moze uda sie zjezdzic do firm sprzedajacych takie kotly.
Moze Gradziu cos nam o kotlach podpowie?
Pozdrawiam

kaKa

----------


## Gradziu

postaram sie odpowiedziec wieczorkiem (tak po 22).

----------


## Gradziu

Kotły do gazowania drewna VIGAS (5-31kW) przystosowane są do otwartego systemu centralnego ogrzewania. Należy przestrzegać tego, że temperatura w kotle powinna wynosić przynajmniej 65°C. Ważnym warunkiem do spełnienia jest również temperatura wody na powrocie, która powinna być utrzymywana na poziomie przynajmniej 60°C. Dlatego producent poleca stosowanie armatury mieszającej. Otwór kominowy powinien być dobrze zaizolowany, tak by możliwie skutecznie zapobiegać skraplaniu się wody. 
To bardzo wazne informacje bo:
1. instalacja musi byc "otwarta" do atmosfery! tzn. nie wolno stosowac ukladu z naczyniem przeponowym, ale wylacznie ze zbiornikiem w najwyzszej czesci instalacji-np. poddasze, strych; inny jest tez system zabezpieczen.
2. instalacje wylacznie wysokotemperaturowe (90/70), zawor mieszajacy + sterowanie to dodatkowy koszt, ktory musimy "doliczyc" do ceny kotla.
Generalnie: absolutnie nie chce nikogo zniechecic do tego typu kotlow!! chodzi mi tylko o zwrocenie uwagi na wazne szczegoly.
3. jesli chodzi o moc kotla, to KAKA: VIGAS 25 bedzie pracowal poprawnie.
ORLAN robi nawet lepsze wrazenie, ma mniejsza moc min (4-22kW). Ma lepiej opracowana automatyke -a przynajmniej tak jest na stronie internetowej.
Generalnie, wybor obydwu kotlow jest dobry, radze pogadac z przedstawicielami - o cenie, wyposazeniu, zakresie dostawy (zawor trojdrozny, lub czwordrozny + sterowanie), moze trafisz na jakies promocje czy upusty w zwiazku z koncem roku!
ORLAN:
48-385 Otmuchów, woj. opolskie, ul. Nyska 17 b
tel./fax (077) 431 58 77, 431 58 66, 431 58 58, 435 41 31
tel. kom. 0602 75 75 65, 0601 61 54 54
VIGAS:
ul. Okrzei 40 
25-525 Kielce 
tel. 041 344 46 10

----------


## Gradziu

Krzychu:
dodatkowa moc zalezy od:
1. czy stosujesz zasobnik, czy nie (kotly dwufunkcyjne generalnie nie posiadaja zasobnika)
2. na jaki poziom "komfortu" uzywania cieplej wody sie nastawiasz, czyli z ilu kranow jednoczsnie chcesz miec ciepla wode, ile wody uzywasz jednorazowo itp.
generalnie:
Q=4,19*m*(tcwu-10)
m - strumien wody w kg/s - zalezy wlasnie od ilosci "kranow", szybkosci napelniania wanny itp
tcwu -temp wody, jaka chcesz uzyskac
zasobnik pozwala zmniejszyc wymagana moc, mam gdzies prosty arkusz w excelu ktory to oblicza, ale mozna tez na piechote.

----------


## Gradziu

tak przy okazji czy ktos rozgladal sie za meblami do kuchni?? nie wiem czy szukac w sklepach firmowych, czy moze u stolarzy??
chodzi o woj. slaskie

----------


## krzychu74

Gradziu- dzięki, jestem zdecydowany na zastosowanie kotła jednofunkcyjnego + zasobnik CWU, czy mógłbyś w takim razie dokładnie napisać jak uwzględnić zasobnik przy obliczaniu mocy kotła ?

----------


## kaKa

Dzieki Gradziu, poproboje skontaktowac sie z przedstawicielami.

Piszesz, ze instalacja wylacznie wysokotemperaturowa, ale jak rozumiem mieszaczami mozna zmienic na niskotemperaturowa?

Sorry, do umeblowania kuchni mam jeszcze daleko  :Smile:

----------


## kaKa

Dzwonilem do przedstawiciela, ktory sprzedaje kotly Vigas.
Wszystko fajnie, zachwalal Vigas-y jako jedne z najbardziej niezawodnych i ekonomicznych.
Ale jest jedno "ale". Kiedy zapytalem o pogodowce, to powiedzial, ze nie rekomenduja pogodowki do instalacji z piecami na paliwa stale. Argumentowal to tym, ze jak na ulicy temperatura zwiekszy sie (od +3  do +10), to regulator podaje do kotla o zmniejszenie temperatury na kotle. A tego kociol nie moze zrobic, bo paliwo jest juz w srodku, a jezeli wlasnie wtedy jest pelna komora, to piec po prostu sie przegrzeje. CZy to jest prawda? Czy nie ma jakiegos wyjscia aby przy zmniejszeniu sie temperatury, zmniejszyc temperature na kotle?
Rowniez odradzal stosowanie zaworow czterodroznych automatycznych. Argument - bo jak przepadnie swiatlo i bedzie wlasnie zawor zamkniety to znow z kotlem zle. Co ty na to?
Calkiem popadl sie jakis facet nie lubiacy automatyki  :Wink2:

----------


## Gradziu

szczerze to mi to trąci walką o klienta. konkurencja ma pogodowke i zawory 4-drozne, wiec kombinuja, zeby jakos z tego wybrnac. 
facet troche sie plata, bo kotly ze zgazowniem sa generalnie zasilane gazem, ktory pochodzi z procesu zgazowania drewna. nadmiar mocy mozna zreszta "wyrzucic" do cwu, oczywiscie za pomoca autoamtyki, ktorej chyba nie maja. 
Ale z drugiej strony, dodatkowa automatyka to duze koszty. radze skontaktowac sie z konkurencja, sam jestem ciekaw co tam powiedza, daj znac.

----------


## kaKa

W poniedzialek jade do konkurencji, obowiazkowo dam znac co powiedza.

Czesc

----------


## Gradziu

sam jestem ciekaw!! aha, pamietam o obliczeniach zasobniak cwu, obiecuje, ze odpowiem najpozniej w niedziele!!

----------


## Maco

Gradziu,
Ja mam w mieszkaniu Forte i jestem zadowolony. Używam intensywnie od prawie roku ale meble były montowane 3,5 roku temu. Wszystko działa jka należy. A po montażu jak musiałem jeden front wymienić to bez problemu żadnego.
Więc jeśli się zdecudujesz na gotowe to polceam Forte.

----------


## januszek

gradziu czy ty praktykujesz w typowych instalacjach czy może coś nietypowego
Mam takie pytania 
czy do ogrzewania  cwu instalacja z kolektorami słonecznymi może być połączona z ogrzewaniem przez kominek? 
czy zasobnik może mieć tylko 1 wężownicę? 
jak rozwiązać ogrzewanie cwu przez płaszcz wodny i jak zabezpieczyć w razie braku napięcia (kominek i zasobnik na jednym poziomie odpada grawitacja)?
może to jest cały projekt ale może da sie zrobic?

----------


## Gradziu

januszek: oczywiscie, kolektory sloneczne moga byc laczone z innymi zrodlami ciepla, w tym z kominkiem, nie tylko do celow cwu , ale rowniez wspomagania co.
sa specjalne zasobniki ktore dodatkowo zwiekszaja efektywnosc wykorzystania kolektorow, ale jesli zastosujesz zasobnik cwu z jedna wezownica, to uklad tez bedzie dzialac. konieczne bedzie zastosowanie zaworow trojdrogowych i odpowiedniej automatyki, tu moze byc drogo, jesli nie znajdziesz kogos kto obsluzy system z typowego ukladu automatyki, bedzie bardzo drogo. 
warto w tym ukladzie wykonac sygnalizacje spadku temp. wody w obiegu kolektora, gdy zachodzi koniecznosc rozpalenia kominka. 
zasobnik powinien byc mozliwie najwiekszy, wowczas ilosc zgromadzonej wody pozwoli "przetrwac" brak napiecia. generalnie brak napiecia to problem kazdej instalacji pompowej.
kotly kondensacyjne rowniez wymagaja zasilania elektrycznego (wentylator ciagu). 
przy wykluczemiu obiegu grawitacyjnego, trudno cos zrobic.
jesli ktos chce miec komfort niezaleznosci od naszej kochanej energetyki, musi sobie zabudowac agregat odpowiedniej mocy...

----------


## januszek

nie bardzo się zrozumieliśmy wyjaśniam 
grzanie tylko cwu instalacja jedna na kolektory i płaszcz wodny kominka więc ten sam czynnik roboczy (glikol) czy nie przeszkadza w płaszczu wodnym 
Zasobnik największy jaki znalazłem (rozsądnie) 400l z jedną wężownicą (tańszy od zbiornika z dwoma o 1 tyś zł)i grzałką elektryczną dwie pompki trzy czujniki temp dwa zawory zwrotne, zespół bezpieczeństwa etc. i to jest proste
ale co zrobić jak zabraknie napięcia, w kominku ogień na całego, 12 w nocy, my śpimy a woda w płaszczu nie krąży i ciśnienie rośnie jak się przed tym zabezpieczyć

----------


## januszek

gradziu gdzie jesteś czy już twoja pomoc nie obowiązuje.

----------


## Gradziu

absolutnie obowiazuje!! chcialem dotrzec do jak najbardziej pewnych informacji, niestety ostatnio oprocz pracy duzo czasu zajmowal mi remont. musisz z pewnoscia upewnic sie, na jaka temperature max. jest odporny glikol, ktory zastosujesz, oprocz tego, producent kominka powinien udzielic informacji czy roztowr glikolu nie bedzie wywieral szkodliwego wplywu na material, z ktorego jest wykonany plaszcz wodny kominka.
jezeli chodzi o zabezpieczenie, to sytuacja jest nieco zawiklana. 
1) zawor bezpieczenstwa, ktorego spust odprowadzasz do kanalizacji (taki zawor jest konieczny)
2) instalacja sygnalizujaca brak zasilania
problem jest podobny do kotlow na paliwo stale, gdzie nie da sie "odciac paliwa". generalnie stosuje sie wowczas system otwarty ze zbiornikiem wzbiorczym. ale kolektory to wykluczaja.  
rozmawiales moze z producentami kominkow, jak zabezpieczaja obieg wodny? ja w tej chwili nie potrafie nic lepszego wymyslic. jezeli nie da sie uzyskac roznicy wysokosci, to jedyne co mi przychodzi do glowy to zawor bezpieczenstwa.

----------


## januszek

gradziu dzięki
zawor bezpiecz mam i tak jak mówisz do kanału
mam też naczynie przeponowe 24 l 
ale boję się że to nie wystarczy 
materiał płaszcza miedź (to taki wymiwnnik płytowy) 
producenci wkładów proponują taki zawór który włącza wodę zimną z sieci gdy temp na płaszczu przekroczy 95stC i schładza płaszcz (dodatkowa wężownica w płaszczu) i do kanału
ale takie rozwiązanie (zawór) kosztuje tylko 200 euro dzięki postoję potrzebuję czegoś pewnego ale dla ludzi.

----------


## Gradziu

Pomysl o systemie ostrzegajacym o zaniku napiecia, to dodatkowo zabezpieczy - pozwoli przygasic kominek.
zawor bezpieczenstwa poprawnie dobrany zabezpieczy instalacje.
jesli mozesz napisz jak zasilasz co-czy w obiegu grzejnikowym masz tez glikol?

----------


## januszek

nie mam centralnego ogrzewania 
grzanie elektryczne + kominek z rozprowadzeniem ciepła
ta instalacja służy jedynie do cwu

----------


## Gradziu

czyli, jezeli nie ma pradu, grzejesz na calego kominkiem. moze jakis "grzejniczek" np. z rury nieozebrowanej na poddaszu czy stryszku, przez ktory grawitacyjnie rozladuje sie nadmiar ciepla. jakis zawor, ktory pzry zaniku napiecia jest otwarty?

----------


## januszek

całkiem niezły pomysł z tym zaworem stale zamkniętym który po zaniku prądu otwiera nitkę do rozładowania kupuję
 nie orientujesz się jakiego producenta i za ile można takie zawory nabyć ?

----------


## Gradziu

zerkne tu i tam

----------


## agnese

> On 2002-10-28 08:26, Gradziu wrote:
> jesli macie jakies pytania w zakresie instalacji co, cwu, wentylacji - chetnie pomoge. jestem projektantem, mam juz pewne doswiadcznia, (rowniez z wlasnego remontu domu).


Mam pytanie co do wentylacji i kominka. Mamy wentylację mechaniczną i będzie lekkie nadciśnienie wewnątrz. Projektant wentylacji stwierdził, że w związku z tym czerpnia do kominka nie będzie potrzebna, a nawet jest bez sensu i tak samo ma u siebie.
Kominkarze z kolei twierdzą, że czerpnia musi być...
Kto ma rację?

----------


## Gradziu

stanowczo ma być czerpnia.

----------


## januszek

gradziu witaj jak tam zawory ja znalazłem produkcji polnej
ale nie wiem czy się nadaje 
co do wentylacji mechaniczej naduchowo-wywiewnej i kominka to i mój projektant nie daje żadnej czerpni gdyż przez nią będzie powietrze tylko uciekać zamiast wracać do rekuperatora 
to mnie przekonuje żednych dziur przy takiej wentylacji.

dzieki za kontakt z tymi zaworami dopiero teraz zerknołem na priwa

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: januszek dnia 2002-11-15 08:04 ]</font>

----------


## Gradziu

przyznam, że dalej mam wątpliwości, czy można zrezygnować z czerpni. Powietrze do spalania, moim zdaniem nie powinno pochodzić z pomieszczenia. kominek powinien wieć własną cyrkulację. Można natomiast zabudować przepustnicę na kanale czerpnym i kominowym, żeby zapobiec stratom w czasie gdy kominek nie grzeje, można też regulować ciąg. Tak przynajmniej zrobiłbym we własnym domu. 
A przy okazji, to sam planuję ogrzewanie tego typu w domu (gruntowy, rekuperator, kominek, elektryka). Niestety droga do domu jeszcze daleka...

----------


## januszek

ale gdy kominek grzeje i pobiera powietrze potrzebne do spalania 
to co zapewni że pobierze z czerpni a nie z otoczenia skoro w otoczeniu panuje nadciśnienie chyba że czerpnia i kominek będą w jakimś układzie zamkniętym bez kontaktu z otoczeniem.

----------


## Marek13

[quote]
On 2002-11-01 23:40, Gradziu wrote:
Q=(0,34*(twew-tzew)-9)*V
[quote]
Skąd ta 9 we wzorze? Przy temp twew= 20 i tzew 15 kwota Q wyjdzie ujemna. (0,34*(20-15)-9)*V, -7,3*V??? A może ja się gdzieś mylę?

----------


## Maco

Agnese,
Jest zima, powietrze na zewnątrz, powiedzmy -5 a wewnątrz +20.
Zapłaciłaś już trochę, żeby ogrzać powietrze, które zanjduje się wewnątrz pomieszczenia od -5 do +20. I teraz chcesz, żeby to "drogie" powietrze poszło do kominka jako paliwo (tlen) ?
Kominkowi obojętnie czy powietrze (tlen) będzie zimne czy ciepłe.
Taka logika do mnie przemawia i dlatego ja będę miał NA PEWNO czerpnię powietrza dla kominka.

Rekuperator masz po to, żeby jaknajmniej ciepła zawartego w powietrzu wnętrza wypuścić (zmarnować) na zewnątrz. Dlatego też powietrze z wnętrza domu powinno wychodzić na zewnątrz TYLKO przez rekuperator (żeby jaknajwięcej odyzkać zawartego w nim ciepła).
Dlatego też w takim systemie wentylacji poleca się na przykład stosowanie okapu kuchennego z filtrem (nie podłączonego do komina wentylacyjnego). Pomyśl ile ciepła się generuje przy gotowaniu ! Żal to po prostu tak wyrzucać, lepiej niech przejdzie przez rekuperator i ogrzeje świerzutkie ale zimne powietrze z zewnątrz.

----------


## Gradziu

oczywiscie zapomnialem napisac, ze jezeli straty ciepla na podgrzanie powietrza wentylacyjnego wyjda mniejsze od 0, to po prostu ich nie uwzgledniamy w obliczeniach. Nie jest to blad, ani uproszczenie. Po prostu na podstawie doswiadczen obliczono ile W/m zyskow ciepla wydzielaja ludzie i urzadzenia. gdyby wyprowadzic ten wzor, byloby to zupelnie jawne. Inna sprawa, ze obliczenia tego typu przeprowadza si - dla temperatur obliczeniowych, zaleznie od strefy - - lub st C.
A argumenty Maco-podpisuje sie obiema rekami. W dalszym ciagu uwazam, ze czerpnia jest niezbedna. nadcisnienie w pomieszczeniu nie wynika z "nadmiaru" powietrza w domu, a jedynie w pomieszczeniu. bilans jest zwykle "zerowany" poniewaz inne pomieszczenia sa na podcisnieniu, chodzi o wlasciwy rozdzial powietrza. kominek bez czerpni zakloci bilans. bezwzglednie czerpnia.

----------


## Marek13

Dziękuję za wyjaśnienia.

----------


## januszek

z tą czerpnią to nie do końca tak
wyobrażcie sobie taką skrzynkę z otworami o różnych średnicach np: 10,15,20  
powietrze jest wdmuchiwane np 10 jako że jest napędzane wentylatorem w skrzynce nastąpi nadciśnienie 
20 to komin i jest tam podciśnienie więc zaczyna ssać ale nie jest to mechanicznie więc siła tego ssania nie jest jednakowa i nie taka wielka jak ciśnienie z wentylatora więc nadal panuje nadciśnienie 
i jeszcze dziura 15 to czerpnia i wyjaśnijcie mi czy tą dziurą bedzie wciągane powietrze czy wypychane 
i tutaj jest cały problem jakie są opory przepływu w poszczególnych kanałach a jake siły które te opory pokonują
to tak w wielkim skrócie.

----------


## Maco

Ja myślę, ża kominek ze swoją czerpnia to niezależny, izolowany od pomieszczenia (przy zamkniętych drzwiczkach) obieg.
Po rozpaleniu na skutek ruchu ciepłego powietrza przesuwa się ono w górę kominek powodując podciśnienie w czerpni przez którą zasysane jest świerze powietrze (ale tylko do komory spalania).

----------


## januszek

niestety kominek wraz z czerpnią nie jest oddzielnym systemem 
a zrobienie tego aby tak było graniczy z cudem i wysokimi kosztami, kominek wraz z obudową musiałby być szczelny ale niestety tak nie można zrobic ze względu na chociażby rozszerzalność cieplną różnych materiałów.

----------


## Gradziu

pojęcie "nadcisnienia" jest troszeczke mylace. oznacza zwykle roznice pomiedzy iloscia powietrza nawiewanego a wywiewanego. czasami stosowana jest wentylacja mechaniczna nawiewna i naturalna wywiewna. pokoj z kominkiem, to tez moze byc taki przypadek. jezeli kanal dymowy, podczas przerw w stosowaniu kominka pozostanie otwarty, czesc powietrza "ucieknie". podobna sytuacja z czerpnia. jednak, jezeli otwor wlotowy, zewnetrzny bedzie nieco nizej niz wylotowy (przy kominku)- cieplejsze powietrze unowsi sie do gory, nigdy w dół. tym kanalem powietrze bedzie napływać, więc problem raczej na ogrzaniu tego zimnego powietrza. Podczas palenia powietrza, powietrze usuwane z pomieszczenia, wynikające z ciągu, moze zakłócić założony rozdział powietrza wentylacyjnego. Na kanałach dymowym i czerpnym można po prostu włożyć przepustnice (nawet z siłownikiem, działające automatycznie). 
Przepraszam, że stosowałem pewne skróty myślowe.
Januszek, dziękuję za kontrargumenty -zmusza mnie to do "pracy umysłowej".

----------


## Maco

januszek,
Nieszczelności wkłądu i podłaczenia go do czerpni i komina są chyba częściami procentów w porównaniu do przekroju czerpni (fi 100) i komina. Jeśli wystąpią na tym styku jakieś ciśnienia to wielkosć przepływu powietrza nie powinna zakłócić planowanej wymiany powietrza i jego kierunków.

----------


## Danajot

gradziu- wtykam się na moment między fachową rozmowę z błachym pewnie problemem ; chodzi o ciśnienie na kotle , podczas pracy kotła wskazówka pokazuje 1,5 a "w spoczynku" schodzi do 1,2 - 1,1.
Czy to normalne ?

----------


## kaKa

Czesc,
Juz wrocilem z wakacji i co nieco dowiedzialem sie o kotlach na drzewo. Mysle, ze te informacje beda pozyteczne, dla osob zaciekawionych kotlami na drewno.

Po pierwsze, bylem u znajomego, ktory ma kociol Atmos. Czlowiek dosyc oczytany i nie malo o kotlach wie. To u niego stoi Atmos 25S . Jest to kociol z gazogeneracja. Dom moj znajomy ma okolo 190 m2 + piwnica. Dom z bali, a nic nie ocieplany. To powiedzial, ze ten kociol jest jemu za slaby, bo pracuje ciagle na maksie. Podkladac w zimie musi w srednim co 6 godzin. 
Bardzo zachwala ten kociol, mowi, ze juz od 5 lat nie ma zadnego problemu.
On ma rowniez znajomych, ktorzy maja kotly z gazogeneracja. Kilka ma rowniez kotly Atmos i wszyscy zachwalaja. Jednym z minusow nazywa brak jakiejs automatyki. Bo sa tylko dwa pokretla. Nawet nowiejsze kotly Atmos 25GS nie maja automatyki, trzeba kupowac oddzielnie. Prawdaz Atmos 25GS ma jakies dodatkowe trabki w standarcie, ktore przy potrzebie ochladzenia kotla, to robia.
Rowniez ma znajomego co ma kociol Verner. Przy dobrze ocieplonym domie ten znajomy w zimie podklada co 16  godzin.
Choc ten czas palenia sie drzewa bardzo jest rozny w wielu wypadkach. Bo jak mi mowili specialisci z wielu firm, to zalezy on bardzo, od strat ciepla budynku, od instalacji, od pojemnosci instalacji, od automatyki itd. A wiec te godziny spalania nie mozna brac jak jakis standard.
Moj znajomy (jak i wielu sprzedajacych) powiedzial, zeby wybierac kociol z jak najwieksza komora zaladowcza. Od wielkosci komory bedzie zalezalo ile drzewa wlozysz i jak dlugo bedzie ono palilo sie. Sprzedajacy rowniez radzili zeby kociol na paliwo stale dobierac o 30% mocy wiekszy niz trzeba. To jakby rowniez przedluzy czas palenia sie. Nie wiem czy tak jest naprawde .
Jezeli chodzi o przegrzanie kotla, gdy jest on zaladowany i pali sie, a chcemy zmniejszyc temperature, to dostalem od przedstawiciela Vigasa wiadomosc, ze trzeba wtedy zainstalowac specjalna baterie bezpieczenstwa, ktora ochroni przed przegrzaniem (wiecej szczegolow nie podal) i kosztuje to 400 zl.  Wiecej, Gradziu, informacji na ten temat nie zdobylem, bo tak naprawde, to wielu sprzedajacych mowi, ze automatyka nie jest potrzebna  :Wink2:  Motywuja to tym, ze automatyka pomaga ekonomic paliwo i jakby ile tego mozna zekonomic  - 50 polan? To ja opisuje ich stanowisko. A kiedy juz mowia, ze nie potrzebna, to naprawde trudno z nich wyciagnac wiecej informacji. Chyba tej informacji nie maja.
Teraz jeszcze napisze o Vigasie. Widzialem ten kociol w wielu miejscach. I wszedzie jego chwala. Mowia, ze za te cene jest najlepszy. No i mnie bardzo sie spodobal.
Po pierwsze ma calkiem inna panel sterowania niz pokazane tutaj http://www.vigas.pl/k_drewno.htm  . Juz jest nowiejszy model z naprawde dobrym sterowaniem. Na paneli sterujacej sa tylko cztery przyciski i ekran. Opisze funkcje, o ktorych na stronie Vigasa nie wspomina sie: Temperature wody wychodzacej z kotla mozna regulowac, w ciagu doby mozna zaprogramowac dowolnych szesc przedzialow czasowych i w kazdym przedziale nastawic inny program (a tych programow jest 10). Vigas ma rowniez programowanie tygodniowe, to znaczy, na kazdy dzien tygodnia mozna nastawic dowolne 6 przedzialow czasowych. Regulacja odbywa sie glownie przez wiatraczek podajacy powietrze. Jeden z programow jest taki, ze podaje i zamyka podanie powietrza co jakis czas. To znaczy, ze po wyjsciu na prace i nastawieniu tego programu kociol co jakis czas bedzie wlaczal sie aby podtrzymac potrzebna temperature I wylaczal (to jest aktualne dla mnie  :Wink2: .
Jednym z minusow Vigasa jest to, ze nie mozna pogodowki podlaczyc prosto do kotla. Vigas moze byc regulowany tylko za pomoca termostatu pokojowego. A na pogodowke trzeba kupowac wszystko oddzielnie (Komextherm pogodowka bez mieszaczy kosztuje wiecej niz 1000). Przy zamontowaniu dodatkowej regulacji Vigas moze obslugiwac do 3 roznych obwodow (podlogowka, grzejniki, zasobnik c.w.u).
Mysle, ze niezly kociol za niezla cene.
Kotly Orlan maja ten plus, ze mozna prosto do kotla podlaczyc pogodowke (tylko nie wiadomo jaka cena).
Cos dowiedziec sie o Orlanach pojade w najblizszym czasie.

Ale dlugie wyszlo
Pozdrawiam wszystkich zainteresowanych kotlami na drzewo i Gradziu

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

Super wiadomości  :Smile: 
To ja mogę dodac tylko że znajomy budujący niedalko mnie w tej samej technologii kupił własnie Atmosa 22GS (chyba dobrze napisałem  :Wink2:  ) jeszcze go niestety nie podłączył więc w sumie niewiele mogę powiedzieć na temat jak działa a szkoda.
Ja doliczyłem się że potrzebowałbym kocioł conajmniej 25GS ale skoro chwalisz Vigasa to sprawdze i u nich  :Smile: 
Jak coś będę wiedział wiecej dam znać  :Smile: 
Pozdrawiam
Robert

----------


## Zbyniu

Witam Szanownych Grupowiczow !
Chcielbym dopisac kilka uwag, dotyczacych kotlow zgazujacych na drewno.
Uzywam czeskiego kotla atmos DC 25 s juz drugi sezon.
Kociol pracuje w ukladzie ze zbiornikiem wyrownawczym o pojemnosci 700 litrow, w planach mam podlaczenie wymiennika cwu.
Sterowanie czeskim ster. Komexthetm rvt 06 wyposazonym w czujnik pododowy i temp. wewnetrznej.
W pierwszym sezonie uzytkowalem kociol bez zadnej akumulacji i musze stwierdzic, iz komfort jest nieporownywalny.
Korzystniejszy rozbior ciepla, mniejsze zuzycie opalu (i tu moge potwierdzic opinie producentow 20-30 %) zatem rzasze podkladanie do kotla.
W ogole, jesli myslicie o kotlach zgazujacych, byc moze ja przedwczesnie doszedlem do takiego wniosku, pomylscie rowniez o akumulacji, w materialach zachodnich, skandynawskich domyslny uklad grzewczy z kotlem na drewno to wlasnie akumulacja ciepla.
Kotly atmos, ktore nie posiadaja rozbudowanej elektroniki, doskonale pracuja w takim ukladzie: zadanie kotla jest w zasadzie jedno: podgrzewanie z moca optymalna wody w obiegach grzejnikowym i zb. akumulacyjnegym.
Rozbior ciepla to juz sprawa sterownika i yu musze przyznac wysokie noty firmie komextherm za sprawne dzialanie jej produktow.

Przeanalizowalem wczesniej sterowanie kotlowe VIGAS-a i z tego co wyczytalem na stronie eko-vimar-u, zanim nie wyrzucili vigasa ze swojej ofertyu, sterowanie przykotlowe w przypadku stosowania akumulacji jest niewystarczajace, dlatego konieczne jest zakupienie sterownika, dedykowanym przez nich sterownikiem do kotlow vigas byl wlasnie komextherm podobnie jak w przypadku firmy ATMOS (alernatywnie czeski ADEX, chyba nieco mniej komfortowy).

Argumentu dealerow VIGAS-a  nt. "rozbudowanego sterowania" nie bralbym tak do siebie, poniewaz sterowanie obiegowe nie jest tak drogie, mozna porownac np. b. dobra oferte firmy COMPIT chyba z Czestochowy, znalazlem u nich niezly sterownik za grosze (pogodowka+termostat pokojowy)
No coz chyba troche pozno, bo wczesniej zakupilem komextherm.

Zwracajcie szanowni Grupowicze szczegolna uwage rowniez na wykonanie kotla, m.in. spawy, bo z moich doswiadczen na miejscu w skladzie fabrycznym na Slowacji wynioslem niestety zle doswiadczenia, radze zatem obejrzec sobie kociol nie tylko z zewnatrz, zwracajac szczegolna uwage na sterownik, ale przede wszystkim na korpus, bo od tego zalezy chyba trwalosc calego urzadzenia.

No troche zaczalem przynudzac  :Sad: 

Pozdr.
Zbyniu

----------


## Zbyniu

Witam Szanownych Grupowiczow !
Chcielbym dopisac kilka uwag, dotyczacych kotlow zgazujacych na drewno.
Uzywam czeskiego kotla atmos DC 25 s juz drugi sezon.
Kociol pracuje w ukladzie ze zbiornikiem wyrownawczym o pojemnosci 700 litrow, w planach mam podlaczenie wymiennika cwu.
Sterowanie czeskim ster. Komexthetm rvt 06 wyposazonym w czujnik pododowy i temp. wewnetrznej.
W pierwszym sezonie uzytkowalem kociol bez zadnej akumulacji i musze stwierdzic, iz komfort jest nieporownywalny.
Korzystniejszy rozbior ciepla, mniejsze zuzycie opalu (i tu moge potwierdzic opinie producentow 20-30 %) zatem rzasze podkladanie do kotla.
W ogole, jesli myslicie o kotlach zgazujacych, byc moze ja przedwczesnie doszedlem do takiego wniosku, pomylscie rowniez o akumulacji, w materialach zachodnich, skandynawskich domyslny uklad grzewczy z kotlem na drewno to wlasnie akumulacja ciepla.
Kotly atmos, ktore nie posiadaja rozbudowanej elektroniki, doskonale pracuja w takim ukladzie: zadanie kotla jest w zasadzie jedno: podgrzewanie z moca optymalna wody w obiegach grzejnikowym i zb. akumulacyjnegym.
Rozbior ciepla to juz sprawa sterownika i yu musze przyznac wysokie noty firmie komextherm za sprawne dzialanie jej produktow.

Przeanalizowalem wczesniej sterowanie kotlowe VIGAS-a i z tego co wyczytalem na stronie eko-vimar-u, zanim nie wyrzucili vigasa ze swojej ofertyu, sterowanie przykotlowe w przypadku stosowania akumulacji jest niewystarczajace, dlatego konieczne jest zakupienie sterownika, dedykowanym przez nich sterownikiem do kotlow vigas byl wlasnie komextherm podobnie jak w przypadku firmy ATMOS (alernatywnie czeski ADEX, chyba nieco mniej komfortowy).

Argumentu dealerow VIGAS-a  nt. "rozbudowanego sterowania" nie bralbym tak do siebie, poniewaz sterowanie obiegowe nie jest tak drogie, mozna porownac np. b. dobra oferte firmy COMPIT chyba z Czestochowy, znalazlem u nich niezly sterownik za grosze (pogodowka+termostat pokojowy)
No coz chyba troche pozno, bo wczesniej zakupilem komextherm.

Zwracajcie szanowni Grupowicze szczegolna uwage rowniez na wykonanie kotla, m.in. spawy, bo z moich doswiadczen na miejscu w skladzie fabrycznym na Slowacji wynioslem niestety zle doswiadczenia, radze zatem obejrzec sobie kociol nie tylko z zewnatrz, zwracajac szczegolna uwage na sterownik, ale przede wszystkim na korpus, bo od tego zalezy chyba trwalosc calego urzadzenia.

No troche zaczalem przynudzac  :Sad: 

Pozdr.
Zbyniu

----------


## Zbyniu

Witam Szanownych Grupowiczow !
Chcielbym dopisac kilka uwag, dotyczacych kotlow zgazujacych na drewno.
Uzywam czeskiego kotla atmos DC 25 s juz drugi sezon.
Kociol pracuje w ukladzie ze zbiornikiem wyrownawczym o pojemnosci 700 litrow, w planach mam podlaczenie wymiennika cwu.
Sterowanie czeskim ster. Komexthetm rvt 06 wyposazonym w czujnik pododowy i temp. wewnetrznej.
W pierwszym sezonie uzytkowalem kociol bez zadnej akumulacji i musze stwierdzic, iz komfort jest nieporownywalny.
Korzystniejszy rozbior ciepla, mniejsze zuzycie opalu (i tu moge potwierdzic opinie producentow 20-30 %) zatem rzasze podkladanie do kotla.
W ogole, jesli myslicie o kotlach zgazujacych, byc moze ja przedwczesnie doszedlem do takiego wniosku, pomylscie rowniez o akumulacji, w materialach zachodnich, skandynawskich domyslny uklad grzewczy z kotlem na drewno to wlasnie akumulacja ciepla.
Kotly atmos, ktore nie posiadaja rozbudowanej elektroniki, doskonale pracuja w takim ukladzie: zadanie kotla jest w zasadzie jedno: podgrzewanie z moca optymalna wody w obiegach grzejnikowym i zb. akumulacyjnegym.
Rozbior ciepla to juz sprawa sterownika i yu musze przyznac wysokie noty firmie komextherm za sprawne dzialanie jej produktow.

Przeanalizowalem wczesniej sterowanie kotlowe VIGAS-a i z tego co wyczytalem na stronie eko-vimar-u, zanim nie wyrzucili vigasa ze swojej ofertyu, sterowanie przykotlowe w przypadku stosowania akumulacji jest niewystarczajace, dlatego konieczne jest zakupienie sterownika, dedykowanym przez nich sterownikiem do kotlow vigas byl wlasnie komextherm podobnie jak w przypadku firmy ATMOS (alernatywnie czeski ADEX, chyba nieco mniej komfortowy).

Argumentu dealerow VIGAS-a  nt. "rozbudowanego sterowania" nie bralbym tak do siebie, poniewaz sterowanie obiegowe nie jest tak drogie, mozna porownac np. b. dobra oferte firmy COMPIT chyba z Czestochowy, znalazlem u nich niezly sterownik za grosze (pogodowka+termostat pokojowy)
No coz chyba troche pozno, bo wczesniej zakupilem komextherm.

Zwracajcie szanowni Grupowicze szczegolna uwage rowniez na wykonanie kotla, m.in. spawy, bo z moich doswiadczen na miejscu w skladzie fabrycznym na Slowacji wynioslem niestety zle doswiadczenia, radze zatem obejrzec sobie kociol nie tylko z zewnatrz, zwracajac szczegolna uwage na sterownik, ale przede wszystkim na korpus, bo od tego zalezy chyba trwalosc calego urzadzenia.

No troche zaczalem przynudzac  :Sad: 

Pozdr.
Zbyniu

----------


## kaKa

Zbyniu uwazaj na klawisz "Wyslij"   :Smile:   :Smile: 
Nie zrozumialem kiedy komfort uzytkowania jest wiekszy - ze zbiornikiem akumulacyjnym, czy bez?
Czy porownywales kiedy dzialanie instalacji z wlaczana/wylaczona pogodowka ?
Czy byla jakas roznica i w czym?
Moglbys napisac cos wiecej o tych spawach, w jakim miejscu patrzec? Na co glownie zwracac uwage.

Wcale nie przynudzasz  :Wink2: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Zbyniu

Witam!
co do akumulacji, to tak jak wyzej napisalem daje ona wiekszy komfort i wyzsza wydajnosc calego ukladu o ok 30 %.
Przy kotlach na drewno optymalna sprawnosc uzyskiwana jest przy mocy nominalnej, a ta osiagana jest tylko w przypadku akumulacji, sam zawor czterodrozny tego nie gwarantuje.
Kociol na drewno pracuje przy duzej bezwladnosci cieplnej.
Inna sprawa okres przejsciowy.
Zarzacy sie opal bez udzialu wentylatora wytwarza na tyle duza ilosc ciepla, iz w moim przypadku wylaczajac wentylator na noc temp wody nie spadala ponizej ok. 65-70 stopni C na wyjsciu.
Pozwalalo to ogrzac bez problemu dom 120 metrow kw.
Jednak konsekwencja to duza ilosc wytwarzanej smoly i w perpektywie szybka korozja kotla.

Jak na razie uklad pracuje na pogodowce, tolerancja bledu przy dotychczasowych roznicach temperatur na zewnatrz ok. 1 st. C. 
Ustawienie sterownika na prace z termostatenm wewnetrznym pozwala, wynika z moich doswiaczen, zminimalizowac ten blad, choc z mojego punktu widzenia pogodowka jest chyba lepsza, zwlaszcza przy "dziurawych" scianach  :Wink2: 

Co do kotlow VIGAS-a radze sie o tym samemu przekonac, nie potrzeba przy tym dlugotrwalych ogledzin.
Dodasm od siebie, iz mnie nie przekonala nawet korzystna cena.

Zycze powodzenia w wyborze tego najlepszego sprzetu  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam i Zycze Radosnych i Cieplutkich Swiat Bozego Narodzenia.

Zbyniu

PS. I pamietajcie szanowni Grupowicze. Kotlownia nie powinna sie miescic w pokoju dziennym  :Smile:

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

Witam wszystkich
Wesołych świąt po pierwsze  :Smile: 
Zbyniu popraw mnie jeśli źle zrozumiałem  :Wink2:  (wybacz ale święta i więcej organizm potrzebuje na trawienie  :Wink2: )
Czy dobrze rozumiem: polecasz Atmosa ze sterowaniem Komexterm rvt0 06 (lub Compit Częstochowa) plus zbiornik akumulacyjny oraz wymiennik CWU?
Jak dla mnie taki układ byłby idealny ciekawy jestem jednak jak ciekaw ceny całego tego ustrojstwa.
Niemniej na wiosnę zdecydowanie wybieram się na Słowację i do Czech pooglądać w/w kotły.
Kaka i do Ciebie małe pytanie w związku z tym. 
Czy myslałeś może o zakupie kotła u producenta?
Ceny mają zdecydowanie niższe niż u przedstawicieli w Polsce.
Jak na razie dowiedziałem się (pytałem w urzędzie celnym) że na granicy płaci się 7% VAT jeśli przedstawi się dowód wyprodukowania kotła w kraju CEFTA.
Przydałoby się zaoszczędzić 1000 zł na kotle to akurat jak znalazł na dodatkowe ustrojstwa  :Smile: 
Pozdrawiam
PS: mam nadzieję że się nie przejedliście przez święta  :Wink2: )
bo ja tak  :Wink2: )

----------


## Zbyniu

Czy dobrze rozumiem: polecasz Atmosa ze sterowaniem Komexterm rvt0 06 (lub Compit Częstochowa) plus zbiornik akumulacyjny oraz wymiennik CWU? 
Jak dla mnie taki układ byłby idealny ciekawy jestem jednak jak ciekaw ceny całego tego ustrojstwa. 

Witam !
nie chcialbym nikomu polecac tego czy owego, wskazalem jednak we wczesniejszych postach na korzysci takiej instalacji.
Co do kosztow i importu z czech badz slowacji, to raczej rozgladam sie za kotlem do mojego nowego domu (dotychczasowa instalacja pozostanie u rodzicow) w polsce, bedzie to atmos DC 32s 35 KW, bo dom ma ok 220 metrow kw.
Lokalny importer-hurtownik, majacy "uklady" oferuje mi go za ok. 3500 pln  :Smile: 

Bylem kilkakrotnie na slowacji ale ceny u nich+transport+oplaty celne, to wszysko nawet po zwrocie ich podatku wydaje mi sie nie warte zachodu.
Ile zaplacilem:
Kociol atmos dc25 s ok 3800 brutto
sterownik komextherm (wersja tygodniowa, cyfrowa najdrozsza jaka mieli) na slowacji z zaworem trojdroznym i silownieiem+komplet czyjnikow: ok 1000 pln
zbiornik na ciepla wode ok. 700 litrow: 250 pln+"udar mozgu" 1 litr dla spawacza; zasluzyl  :Smile: 
zawor termoregulacyjny esbe 60 st.: 230 pln z przesylka 
pompka wilo zakupiona na slowacji: 200 pln
zawor zwrotny: 16 pln w polsce
filtr wodny: 2 szt razem chyba 30 pln
do tego kolanka etc.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## kaKa

Witam was, Wesolych swiat!!  Ja tez sie objadlem w te swieta  :Wink2:  
Do Zbyniu: Czy robiles jaki projekt instalacji z akumulacja ciepla? Jezeli nie, to jak dobrales sobie ten zbiornik? I dlaczego wlasnie 700 litrow?
Piszesz, ze w planach masz podlaczenie wymiennika c.w.u. Jak przygotowywales c.w.u. dotad? 
Jaki masz zamiar zastosowac wymiennik c.w.u. Czy to bedzie oddzielny zbiornik?
Jak rozumiem ten zbiornik 700 litrowy masz bez wymiennika c.w.u.
A wiec, jak rozwiazesz regulacje temperatury w jeszcze jednym zbiorniku ? No bo najczesciej regulatory (w twoim wypadku Komexterm) maja regulacje na dwa obwody – kociol + zbiornik.
A w twoim wypadku to juz bedzie trzeci obwod.
Ponawiam pytanie Roberta – ile to wszystko cie kosztowalo (zbiornik + regulacja Komextermu). Wedlug moich obliczen, tylko akumulacja ciepla ze zbiornikiem 700 l, regulacja Laddomat 21 (ceny ze strony eko-vimar) kosztowalaby wiecej niz 4000 zl. Plus regulacja okolo 1000.

Odwiedzilem strone Compitu. Maja naprawde duzo roznych regulatorow.
Ciekawi mnie, jaki wybralbys ty?
Do Robert_Myslowice: Myslalem o kupowaniu kotla. Ale o kupowaniu w Polsce  :Wink2:   Chyba wiesz, ze mieszkam i buduje na Litwie. Dla mnie juz zakup w Polsce oplacalby sie o ten 1000. A u producenta kupowac byloby, mysle, jeszcze taniej. Czy masz jakies konkretne ceny na te kotly (Vigas, Atmos)? Ale jedyne co mnie zastanawia, to gwarancja i serwis. Nie myslisz, ze z tym byly by jakies problemy? A o kupowaniu razem mozna calkiem powaznie pomyslec.

Pozdrawiam
kaKa

----------


## kaKa

Zbyniu, wyprzedziles mnie z odpowiedzia  :Wink2:

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

Witam  :Smile: 
KaKa nie mam cen producenta Atmosa ani Vigasa, znalazłem w sieci ceny kotłów Dakon http://www.dakon.cz np. KP 24 Pyro kosztuje 31964 korony, Dakon Gasogen 24 33001 koron, sądzę że ceny Vigasa i Atmosa są porównywalne.
Jednak jak widzę Zbyniu ma niezły kontakt dlatego pytanie do Zbynia  :Smile:  czy Twój hurtownik nie mógłby uruchomić swojego układu i 3 sztuki takich kociołków sprzedać za dobrą cenę?  :Smile: 
Ja ciągle jestem na etapie zbierania pieniędzy na kocioł i instalację choć mam nadzieję w lutym wybrać się po hurtowniach i ewentualnie nawet na Słowacje i do Czech.
Mam samochód którym przywiozę spokojnie kocioł, w razie potrzeby mam mozliwość wynająć transport większy.
Podobnie jak Kaka też obawiam się o warunki gwarancji i serwis w razie zakupu u producenta.
Myslę że powinniśmy się jakoś zebrać i dogadać w trzech, w końcu kupując 3 kotły plus cały osprzęt (sterowanie, zbiorniki CWU itd.) może wynegocjowalibyśmy atrakcyjne warunki nawet u nas w Polsce.
Zbyniu ja na pewno wolę zawierzyć Tobie jako uzytkownikowi kotła wraz z akumulacją ciepła niż ulotce informacyjnej producenta  :Smile: 
Pozdrawiam
PS: sorry za bezładne skakanie z tematu na temat ale zdecydowanie święta mi nie służą  :Wink2:

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

To jeszcze raz ja.
Ktoś był na Słowacji i odpisał mi tak: " miejscowość Mala Bytca, znajduje sie tam sklad fabryczny kotlow VIGAS, cena
np VIGAS-a 31 KW to 28500 SK netto"
Napisałem też do producenta Atmos-ów może odpiszą  :Smile: 
Jeśli się nie uda to i tak coraz bardziej wierzę w Zbynia  :Smile: 
Pozdrawiam
Robert

----------


## Zbyniu

Witam po swietach !

do KaKa:
zbiornik 700 l. o ktorym wspomnialem nie jest jeszcze zb. akumulacyjneym, a pelni fukncje wyrownawcza, jego objetosc to raczej bardzo ogolne przyjecie wytycznych co do tego typu zbiornikow.
Wykonawstwo zbiornika powierzylem dobremu spawaczowi, wczesniej jednak troche poczytalem o akumulacji w tego typu instalacjach zachodnich.
Sam zbiornik bez wkladu cwu nie jest skomplikowany.
Docieplilem go weln mineralna ok 12-14 cm z plaszczem z blachy ocynkowanej.
Jak na razie pracuje bez zarzutu.
Dla kotla 32 kw zastosuje 3 takie zbiorniki o ogolne ich pojemnosci 2100 litrow.
Zakup zbiornikow zakumulacyjnych w wyminionej przez ciebie firmie nie wchodzi dla mnie w rachube z powodu wysokich cen, zbiorniki ak. np. w niemczech czy austriisa nawet tansze, wiec nasi drogo sie cenia.
Wklad wymiennika cwu do zbiornika akumulacyjnego to dobry pomysl, jednak wymagaloby to chyba polaczenia tychze zbiornikow szeregowo, widzialem takie rozwiazanie na jednej z niemieckich witryn internetowych, sam cos takiego rozwazam, ale musze jeszcze poszukac dodatkowych materialow.


Przygotowywanie cwu w nowej instalacji chcialbym przerzucic na oddzielny zbiornik stojacy ok. 250 litrow z dwiema wezownicami.
W drugi obieg cwu planuje wpiac kolektory sloneczne, ale z tym wstrzymam sie na razie, bo kasa nie spada mi z nieba, moe pod koniec 2003. Ewentualnie bez kolektorow, zakuie wowczas wymiennik poziomy plaszczowy 140 litrow, najprawdopodobniej firmy Galmet za nieduze pieniazki ok 500 pln brutto znajomi chwala te zbiorniki.
Wymiennik wepne w uklad przed zbiorniki akumulacyjne

Firma Komextherm oferuje dla tego typu obiegow ich sterownik Stabil 02 ok. 500 pln sterownik+silownik+czujnik), ktory jednak chcialbym zastwosowac do podlogowki, sterownik pracuje w trybie constans i to jest jego zaleta, planuje zrobic podlogowke w 2 lazienkach na poddaszu i parterze,  w kuchni i w przedpokoju, poczatkowo chcialem wpiac te uklady w powrot grzejnikow ale chyba raczej zrezygnuje z tego pomyslu.

W nowym domu chcialbym oddzielic obiegi grzewcze poddasza i parteru, dlatego przygotowuje je pod oddzielne sterowanie zaworami trojdroznymi+silowniki.
Na razie opcjonalnie:
- regulator pogodowy dwuobwodowy R320.L2 na ladowanie cwu i co np. na parterze 
- i regulator pogodowy dla poddasza R315.T2
Silowniki+zawory wloskiej firmy mut international s.r.o, ktora produje w pradze (mozna kupic oczywiscie na slowacji: silownik+zawor trojdrozny 28' tej firmy w cenie samego silownika komexthermu  :Smile:   .


Zbiornik wyrownawczy bedzie zawsze konieczny, jesli przy kotle nie znajdzie sie przed zaworem wymiennik cwu (por. np. eko-vimar), zwlaszcza w przypadku braku pradu, z kotla nalezy wowczas odprowadzic ok. 5 KW mocy.

Przepraszam za chaotyczna odpowiedz, wlasnie wybieram sie do przedstawiciela handlowego od okien.


Do Roberta:
Mysle, ze jesli wazna jest cena kotla to najtaniej wyjdzie ci vigas, cena 28500 koron slowackich netto sam sprawdzilem  w skladzie Mala Bytca, zreszta sklad ten znajduje sie u goscia w garazu  :Smile: 
wstepnie mozesz zakupic zawor czterodrozny z silownikiem, sterowanie termostatem pkojowym jest przy kotle, o ile pamietam,
zalozysz wymiennik cwu, o czym pisalem wyzej i tak bedzie wedlug mnie najtaniej.
U tego samego czlowieka mozna przy okazji popytac o zapasowa dysze z betonu ogniotrwalego do kociolka, w razie naglej koniecznosci, jak to sie zdarza, bedziesz mial w zasiegu reki.

Co do wspolnych zakupow, to dosc spore przedsiewziecie, ty mieszkach o ile sie orientuje na slasku, ja w podkarpackim a kaka na litwie, rozrzut zatem spory  :Smile: 
No ale pomyslec mozna.
W tym skladzie ceny sa raczej stale, Ze znajomym nie moglismy ich za bardzo zbic.
Mozesz zadzownic do tego przedstawiciela i zapytac o ceny na dzis:
VIGAS 
výrobca: VIMAR, Slovenská Ľupča 
palivo: drevo 
účinnosť: 84 % 
typové rady: 25 - 29 - 40 kW 
cena: 28 000 - 36 000 SKK 
Tel.:048 418 70 22 
http://www.vimar.sk 
regionálny predajca: Drevoplyn Bytča - Malá Bytča 153 
Tel.:0903 113 949 
http://www.drevoplyn.home.sk 

Napisz czego sie dowiedziales.
Na razie
Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

Witam  :Smile: 
Dzieki Zbyniu za odpowiedź i za kontakt.
U mnie wszystko zmienia się jak w kalejdoskopie  :Smile: . Tak że myślę od nowego roku (to już za 4 dni) rozglądać się za kotłem już na serio. Zbyniu dlatego jeśli nie znajdę kotła tańszego to myślę czy nie wybrać sie jednak do Ciebie tzn do Twojego hurtownika.
I chyba się nie zrozumielismy. Chcę zrobić instalację CO tanio ale bez przesady. Zaoszczędzę na tym że wykonam ją sam, jednak przekonany jestem coraz bardziej za akumulacją ciepła. Zbiorniki też chcę wykonać sam (tzn albo pospawamy je razem z ojcem-spawaczem, albo co bardziej by mi pasowało załatwię je u znajomego który z nierdzewki robi cuda). 
Poczytałem troszkę o akumulacji ciepła (http://www.eko-vimar.com.pl/akumulacja.htm, oraz strony producentów kotłów) i też myślę o kotle Atmos 32kw (mój dom ma wprawdzie wiecej niż Twój bo ok 280 m kw. ale dobrze ocieplony) oraz o zbiornikach akumulacyjnych (myślałem o 2 o łącznej pojemności 2000 l).
Piszesz, że chcesz wpiąć CWU przed zbiorniki akumulacyjne, eko-vimar w swej ofercie pokazuje CWU podpiete do pierwszego zbiornika akumulacyjnego. Jest jakaś znacząca różnica?
Ja wiekszość problemów przetrawiam powolutku (dużo dobrych pomysłów rodzi się po przespaniu tematu  :Smile:  ) dlatego też sorry za pytania, ale wolę mieć czas żeby przemysleć wszystkie wątpliwości.
Krótko podsumowując: jestem zdecydowany na instlacje z akumulacją ciepła z CWU, nie wiem jeszcze jak to wszystko spiąc razem ale jestem dobrej myśli. Jak na razie wszystko w domku sam zrobiłem wiec i z ogrzewaniem powinno sie udać  :Smile: .
A i jeszcze jedno: też myślałem o podłączeniu kolektorów słonecznych ale u mnie to pieśń przyszłości, zostawię sobie tylko odpowiednie wejścia w instalacji.
Pozdrawiam
Robert
PS: na Słowację zadzwonię ale dopiero w poniedziałek.

----------


## Zbyniu

Witam !
wlozenie do zbiornika akum. wkladu wymiennika cwu to zapewne dobre rozwiazanie.
Sam myslalem nad tym, troche zniechecily mnie ceny tego ustrojstwa w okolicach 800-900 pln !
Za te pieniadze to kupie juz prawie dwa gotowe wymienniki plaszczowe po 140 l izolowane np. firmy galmet, nie potrzebuje bynajmniej dwoch sztuk ale porownanie jakies juz jest.

Przy opalaniu instalcji z akumulacja ciepla mozna swobodnie uzytkowac taki wklad, jednak moze sie zdarzyc, iz np. po dluzszej nieobecnosci przyjedziesz do domu i zechcesz wziac prysznic no i bol, w oddzielnym zasobmiku ciepla woda bedzie zawsze w pogotowiu.

Co do aktualnych cen bede mial oferte na poczatku stycznia.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## kaKa

Witam, 

Zbyniu, mam jeszcze kilka pytan:
Czy starcza 12-14 cm ocieplenia? Czy nie masz wielkich strat cieplnych ze swojego zbiornika akumulacyjnego? I czy aby te straty nie sa wieksze niz korzyscie?
Dlaczego chcesz podlaczyc az taka duza objetosc (2100 l) ? Co to , twoim zdaniem, da?

Mysl, aby zrobic oddzielny zbiornik na cwu, jest dobra. Bo ja bede robil taki zbiornik, i w nim bedzie przechodzila nie tylko wezownica przedajaca cieplosc z kotla, ale tez kupie z grzalka elektryczna. Latem jakos mi sie nie chce palic w kotle.
A jezeli robic wklad c.w.u. do zbiornika akumulacyjnego. To przyjdzie sie palic i latem. Bo inaczej nie bedzie c.w.u. A nagrzac zbiornik choc i 700 litrowy chyba niemalo trzeba palic, nie? A jezeli to robic grzalka elektryczna, to za elektrycznosc zaplacimy tez niezle  :Wink2: 

Zbyniu, moze podzielilbys sie informacja, gdzie mozna wiecej poczytac o zbiornikach akumulacyjnych. Dzieki.
Co to jest “wymiennik poziomy plaszczowy firmy Gelmet”?

Co do kupowania razem, to z tym trzeba pomyslec powaznie. Kiedy macie zamiar kupowac swoje kotly? Robert ma zamiar robic to w styczniu, a Zbyniu kiedy?
Ja to mam zamiar robic pod koniec lutego. Inaczej nie wypada.
A dlaczego Zbyniu bedziesz kupowal Atmos 32 kW DC 32S, kiedy juz jest nowiejszy model DC 32GS? Jest udoskonalony o kilka szczegolow w porownaniu z 32 S. 
Ciekawi mnie ile kosztuje u twojego dealera Atmos DC 25 GS? Czy moglbys sie dowiedziec? A moze sprzedaje on tez i Vigasy? Jezeli tak, to ile kosztuje u niego Vigas 25 kW? 

Na stronie Drevoplynu podaja za Vigasa – 28800 kron.

Ja tez jak i Robert musze temat “przetrawic”  :Wink2: .

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Zbyniu

Witam,

KAKA napisal:
"Zbyniu, mam jeszcze kilka pytan: 
Czy starcza 12-14 cm ocieplenia? Czy nie masz wielkich strat cieplnych ze swojego zbiornika akumulacyjnego? I czy aby te straty nie sa wieksze niz korzyscie? 
Dlaczego chcesz podlaczyc az taka duza objetosc (2100 l) ? Co to , twoim zdaniem, da?"

izolacja zbiornika jest na tyle prawidlowa, ze pzy prostej weryfikacji przez dotyk napewno nie mozna juz powiedziec, ze spora czesc ciepla "ucieka" przez scianki. Plaszcz z blachy jedynie przy kroccu wyjscia na instalacje jest cieply, poza tym jest w zupelnosci ok.
W przypadku trzech zbiornikow zrobie inaczej:
po podlaczeniu ich do sieci i sprawdzeniu szczelnosci wykonam stelaz profilowany podloga-sufit jak na zabudowe poddasza, zbiorniki zajma przeznqczona do tego celu wneke w piwnicy, nastepnie izolowanie welna, mysle o grubszej warstwie, na wierzch plyta gipsowa, farba, to wszystko.
Nawet w przypadku koniecznosci demontazu strata bedzie niewielka.
Uznalem, iz ten pomysl, zalecany poniekad przed firme ATMOS bedzie najtanszy i malo klopotliwy.

Pojemnosc zbornikow 2100 spelni zalozenia akumulacji  wodniesieniu do powierzchni mojego domu jak rowniez, miescic sie bedzie  w technologicznie przyjetych parametrach firm produkujacych kotly zgazujace.
Wytyczne ich to uogolniajac:
dla efektu wyrownawczego mocy kotla 50 litrow na kazdy KW mocy
dla akumulacji do 100 litrow na kazdy KW mocy

Wiadomo przy tym, ze wieksza pojemnosc akumulacji daje wieksza plynnosc pracy kotla, zatem wiekszy komfort uztkownikowi.


"Mysl, aby zrobic oddzielny zbiornik na cwu, jest dobra. Bo ja bede robil taki zbiornik, i w nim bedzie przechodzila nie tylko wezownica przedajaca cieplosc z kotla, ale tez kupie z grzalka elektryczna. Latem jakos mi sie nie chce palic w kotle. 
A jezeli robic wklad c.w.u. do zbiornika akumulacyjnego. To przyjdzie sie palic i latem. Bo inaczej nie bedzie c.w.u. A nagrzac zbiornik choc i 700 litrowy chyba niemalo trzeba palic, nie? A jezeli to robic grzalka elektryczna, to za elektrycznosc zaplacimy tez niezle"

Tu musze sie z Toba zgodzic .
Ja tymczasowo nie mysle o podkladaniu do kotla w lecie, jako alternatywne zrodlo ciepla zaloze kociol dwufukcyjny, niekoniecznie jakiegos "mercedesa", bo wlozonych w nie pieniedzy najprawdopodobniej nigdy bym nie odzyskal, lub hydroterme gazowa, sprawa do przemyslenia.
Mysle rowniez o podlaczeniu do wymiennika w przyszlosci kolektorow slonecznych do podgrzewania cwu poza sezonem grzewczym, ale to bedzie po wykonczeniu domu, bo kasa nie spada mi z nieba, na wszelki wypadek zrobie sobie przylacza.
O wymiennikach cwu Galmetu na ichb stronie http://www.galmet.com.pl (chyba taki maja adres)
Zbiornik plaszczowy to wymiennik bez wezownicy, jest to zbiornik w zbiorniku, woda goraca ogrzewa wode uzytkowa ze wszystkich stron, maja lepsza wydajnosc zatem krocej nagrzewaja wode.
Ceny w Polsce to za np. zbiornik 140 l  ok 500 pln izolowany i z grzalka elektryczna tak jak ty chcesz, mozna zamowic taki zbiornik np. z blachy nierdzewnej   

"Zbyniu, moze podzielilbys sie informacja, gdzie mozna wiecej poczytac o zbiornikach akumulacyjnych."

Jesli znasz niemiecki, mozesz w wyszukiwarce wpisac haslo pufferspeicher (zb. buforowy) i znajdziesz bez problemu

Co do kupowania razem, to z tym trzeba pomyslec powaznie. Kiedy macie zamiar kupowac swoje kotly? Robert ma zamiar robic to w styczniu, a Zbyniu kiedy? 

Ja bede kupowal na wiosne, bo wtedy przychodzi do mnie hydraulik
na razie kase wydaje na okna, plytki itd.


"A dlaczego Zbyniu bedziesz kupowal Atmos 32 kW DC 32S, kiedy juz jest nowiejszy model DC 32GS? Jest udoskonalony o kilka szczegolow w porownaniu z 32 S."

Oczywiscie kociol gs jest i dla mnie atrakcyjniejszy, glowne udoskonalenie, dla mnie najwazniejsze to wkladka schladzajaca.
No ale od razu daruje sobie te kociolki ze wzgledu na wysoka cene.


"Ciekawi mnie ile kosztuje u twojego dealera Atmos DC 25 GS? Czy moglbys sie dowiedziec? A moze sprzedaje on tez i Vigasy? Jezeli tak, to ile kosztuje u niego Vigas 25 kW?"

Aktualne ceny bede mial w styczniu


"Na stronie Drevoplynu podaja za Vigasa – 28800 kron."
I chyba taniej nie kupisz, ja "trawilem" temat ponad rok. 

"Ja tez jak i Robert musze temat “przetrawic” . "
Warto, bo to dosc istotna inwestycja


Pozdrawiam
Zbyniu


PS. Do KAKA
Napisz tak w ogole, gdzie budujesz, jaki masz projekt ?
Na jakim etapie ?
Dzieki

----------


## kaKa

Dzieki za odpowiedz,

A wiec, jak zrozumialem, dla mego kotla o mocy 25 kW potrzeba zbiornik wyrownawczy : 25*50 = 1250 litry. Przy tej objetosci zbiornika – kociol bedzie mogl pracowac na calej mocy, z najlepsza wydajnoscia. 

Czy trzeba liczyc kilowaty co sa obliczane na “realne” potrzeby domu (w moim wypadku okolo 18 kW?

Troche chce wrocic do przeszlych wypowiedzi. Pisales: “Korzystniejszy rozbior ciepla, mniejsze zuzycie opalu (i tu moge potwierdzic opinie producentow 20-30 %) zatem rzasze podkladanie do kotla.”  Chcialbym napisac jak ja rozumiem proces spalania i przedawania ciepla w systemie z wyrownaniem i akumulacja. A wiec: zakladamy drzewo do kotla, zaczyna sie palic, woda c.o. sie nagrzewa i poruszana pompka plynie do zbiornika akumulacyjnego dopoki zbiornik nie osiagnie potrzebnej temperatury (np: 70C) woda nie postepuje do grzejnikow albo podlogowki. Kiedy woda osiaga te temperture, to jest podawana do grzejnikow. A kiedy juz kociol sie “rozpedzi” to podaje dosyc duza temperature do zbiornika akumulacyjnego, a stamtad przez mieszacz do grzejnikow jest podawana potrzebna temperatura (ta sama 70C).  A co sie stanie, jak wszystkie drzewo sie wypali? Kociol juz nie podaje potrzebnej temperatury, obieg dziala tylko za pomoca zbiornika i jego temperatury. Wychodzi tak, ze najlepiej caly system pracuje jak w kotle ciagle sie pali? 
Dobrze, dopuscmy, ze u mnie nie ma zbiornika akumulacyjnego-wyrownawczego. I w kotle pali sie u mnie przy jednym zalozenie drzewa 12 h. Po 12 h musze znowu dokladac, bo sie wypalilo. 
To czy przy takiej samej temperaturze zewnetrznej, gdy bede mial zbiornik, bedzie sie palilo dluzej? Przeciez kociol bedzie pracowal na calej mocy, a to znaczy, ze bedzie zuzywal w ciagu np: 3 godzin wiecej paliwa niz kociol bez zbiornika, ktory bedzie pracowal na 50 % w tym czasie potrzebnej mocy.

Czy, jak ja rozumiem, kociol bedzie palil sie zamiast 12 h – 5 godzin, a przez pozostaly czas cieplo bedzie oddawane ze zbiornika?
Objasnij prosze dla “trawiacego”  :Wink2: 

I jeszcze -  czy w okresie przejsciowym tez caly obieg idzie przez zbiornik? Czy obchodzisz go? No bo jak w piecu tylko sie zarzy, to nie ogrzejesz tym chyba zbiornika 700 litrowego?


“nastepnie izolowanie welna, mysle o grubszej warstwie” – jaka grubosc welny  bedziesz ocieplal?

Niemiecki znam niezle, bede szukal. Dzieki

W najblizszych dniach mam zamiar juz “opublikowac” swoja nieduza stronke internetowa, na ktorej bedzie troszke informacji o mnie, o projekcie, o budowie.
Jak tylko bedzie gotowa – dam znac. Obecnie jestem na etapie skanowania zdjec.

Pozdrawiam

kaKa

----------


## Zbyniu

KAKA napisal:

"Czy trzeba liczyc kilowaty co sa obliczane na “realne” potrzeby domu (w moim wypadku okolo 18 kW?"

W przypadku kotlow na drewno nalezy, tak zalecaja producenci, przyjac moc kotla z zapasem ok 30%, wynika to z mozliwosci spadku wydajnosci kotlow po zasypie mokrym drewnem itd.

"Czy, jak ja rozumiem, kociol bedzie palil sie zamiast 12 h – 5 godzin, a przez pozostaly czas cieplo bedzie oddawane ze zbiornika? "
Zacznijmy od poczatku, kiedy kociol i instalacja sa zimne.
Po podlozeniu do kotla woda bedzie podgrzewana najpierw w malym obiego kotlowym, po osiagnieciu 60 st. zawor termoregulacyjny otworzy sie i bedzie kierowal podgrzana wode w kierunku zaworu trojdroznego.
Zawor trojdrozny, sprzezony ze sterownikiem pogodowym/ termostatem pokojowym najpierw bedzie otwarty na maksymalna wartosc, zanim dotrze do niego ciepla woda z kotla.
Po tym jak gorac woda zacznie wedrowac najpierw (!) do grzejnikow, sterownik bedzie kontrolowal jej temperature za zaworem trojdroznym, i jesli jej temperatura przekroczy obliczona przez niego wartosc, ktora odpowiada temperaturze zewnetrznej, wzdlednie wewnetrznej, zacznie przymykac zawor i wowczas nadwyzki goracej wody z kotla, beda kierowane do zbiornika akumulacyjnego.
Sterowik oblicza potrzebna temperature wody w obiegu na podstawie krzywek, u mnie dziala to niemal bezblednie.
W domu utrzymuje sie stala temreatura.

Nadwyzki te beda dochodzic do zbiornika do czasu, gdy w kotle bedzie jeszcze paliwo, po wypaleniu sie temperatura wody z kotla oczywiscie spadnie, wowczas zawor trojdrozny, a raczej sterownik bedzie korzystal wylacznie z zapasu wody ze zbiornika akumulacyjnego, tym dluzej im wieksza bedzie jego pojemnosc.


"I jeszcze - czy w okresie przejsciowym tez caly obieg idzie przez zbiornik? Czy obchodzisz go? No bo jak w piecu tylko sie zarzy, to nie ogrzejesz tym chyba zbiornika 700 litrowego?"

Niezaleznie od okresu grzewczego i temperatury zewnetrznej kociol powinien i moze  pracowac z wydajnoscia/sprawnoscia nominalna.
Praca wszystkich kotlow na drewno z wydajnoscia 50% jest dla nich szkodliwa. 


“nastepnie izolowanie welna, mysle o grubszej warstwie” – jaka grubosc welny bedziesz ocieplal? 

Mysle ze ok. 20 cm, bedzie to konstrukcja na profilach z plyt k-g jak juz pisalem i na pewno nie bede zalowal izolacji, mam sporo miejsca w piwnicy.

Czy trzeba liczyc kilowaty co sa obliczane na “realne” potrzeby domu (w moim wypadku okolo 18 kW? 

Akumulacja pozwala na unikniecie bledow w doborze instalacji grzewczej, niezaleznie od powierzchni ( w moim przypaku obecnie dom 120 metrow kw. kociolek 25 kw) uklad ten koryguje wszelkie niedociagniecia.

"W najblizszych dniach mam zamiar juz “opublikowac” swoja nieduza stronke internetowa, na ktorej bedzie troszke informacji o mnie, o projekcie, o budowie. 
Jak tylko bedzie gotowa – dam znac. Obecnie jestem na etapie skanowania zdjec."

Chetnie poczytam 
Pozdrawiam 

Zbyniu

----------


## kaKa

Aha, juz sie przejasnilo  :Smile: 

A wiec wydluzenie spalania otrzymujemy na tym, ze po prostu samo spalanie + pedzanie ogrzanej wody ze zbiornika z instalacji jest dluzsze niz palenie sie w kotle bez zbiornika. Tak to zrozumialem. Dobrze, a wtedy jeszcze pytanie - a skad ty wiesz, kiedy isc podkladac do kotla? Przeciez wypalenie sie drzewa jeszcze nie oznacza, ze juz trzeba podkladac. Jezeli woda w zbiorniku bedzie nagrzana do duzej temperatury, to pompka moze jeszcze dlugo te wode pedzac po instalacji.

A gdzie w twoim obwodzie jest podlaczone naczynie wzbiorcze? Bo na forum byly glosy mowiace o szkodliwosci podlaczania grzejnikow metalowych do instalacji otwartej. Podobno zwieksza to korozje grzejnikow. Proponowano podlaczyc naczynie wzbiorcze na obwodzie wymiennika c.w.u. Jak masz to rozwiazane?

Dzieki za cierpliwosc

kaKa

----------


## Zbyniu

Witam !
KaKa napisal:
"a skad ty wiesz, kiedy isc podkladac do kotla? Przeciez wypalenie sie drzewa jeszcze nie oznacza, ze juz trzeba podkladac. Jezeli woda w zbiorniku bedzie nagrzana do duzej temperatury, to pompka moze jeszcze dlugo te wode pedzac po instalacji"

Taka jest logika akumulacji ciepla. Komfort, jaki ona daje, to przede wszystkim mniejszy rygor czasowy przy dokladaniu do kotla.
KIedy ja wiem, czy trzeba dolozyc ?
Wynika to z ogolnej znajomosci zapotrzebowania na cieplo domu, 
w nowej instalacji u siebie zamontuje chyba czujnik temperatury, ktory bedzie mnie zdalnie informowal, bez koniecznosci schodzenia do kotlowni sprawdzania temperatury, o koniecznosci dolozenia paliwa.  
Mam w zasiegu reki elektronika, jego zdaniem nia bedzie z takim ukladem zadnego problemu.

"A gdzie w twoim obwodzie jest podlaczone naczynie wzbiorcze? Bo na forum byly glosy mowiace o szkodliwosci podlaczania grzejnikow metalowych do instalacji otwartej. Podobno zwieksza to korozje grzejnikow. Proponowano podlaczyc naczynie wzbiorcze na obwodzie wymiennika c.w.u. Jak masz to rozwiazane?"

U mnie bedzie to polaczenie wyprowadzone od sklepienia gornego zbiornikow akumulacyjnych, o szkodliwosci takiego ukladu nie czytalem jeszcze ale to rozwaze.

Pozdrawiam cieplo na Nowy Rok !
Zbyniu

----------


## kaKa

Z czujnikiem temperatury to dobry pomysl.

Zobaczylem dzisiaj ceny roznej regulacji komextermu w jednej litweskiej firmie:

Regulator komexterm RVT 06 cyfrowy (najdrozszy jaki maja)- 1230 Lt
Mieszacz czterodrozny fi20  - 170 Lt
Czujnik zewnetrzny i wewnetrzny - 120 Lt
Silownik 230 V - 430 Lt
Wszystkiego - 1950 Lt, na zlote - 2050 zl. Niezle nie?  :Wink2:   :Wink2: 

Szczesliwego i wesolego Nowego roku. Zycze jak najwiecej usmiechow w nastepujacym roku.   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

kaKa

----------


## Zbyniu

Witam serdecznie w Nowym Roku !

ceny podobnie wysokie sa i w Polsce na komextherm, mysle ze za mniejsze pieniazki mozna zrobic to samo albo lepiej.

Porownalem z Compit-em i wyglada to tak:
sterownik pogodowy R315.T2 : 476,15zł
czujnik pomieszczenia PT-1000 38,52zł 
czujnik przylgowy 38,52zł 
czujnik zewnętrzny 38,52zł 

zawor trojdrozny+silownik : ok 200 pln (w moim przypadku na Slowacji)
Razem okolo 800 pln.

Dlatego zrezygnuje zapewne z komexthermu na przyszlosc.

Do kotla 25 KW zastosuj zawor fi 25,  


Szczesliwego Nowego Roku !
Wielu cieplych i slonecznych chwil !

POzdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Zbyniu

mozesz jeszcze porownac:
http://www.melektronika.sk/CDROOT/CE...20internet.htm

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Zbyniu

mozesz jeszcze porownac:
http://www.melektronika.sk/CDROOT/CE...20internet.htm

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Zbyniu

mozesz jeszcze porownac:
http://www.melektronika.sk/CDROOT/CE...20internet.htm

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## kaKa

Witam w nowym roku.

Zbyniu zagladnij na priva

Tylko teraz odkrylem sobie strone atmosa. Dosyc nie malo tam napisane o akumulacji. "Trawie" temat dalej  :Smile:  

A co do tego Compitu, to czy jest to powazny wyrob? No bo juz Komexterm zaliczam do sprawdzonych (ty sprawdzales  :Wink2: )

Dzieki za link.

Pozdrawiam

kaKa

----------


## Zbyniu

Witam !

Kaka, twoj domek bardzo mi sie podoba !!!
Bardzo ladna  okolica, malownicze wzniesienie, ni i w koncu zielony daszek to wszystko razem dobry pomysl  :Smile: 
Masz praktyczny rozklad poddasza no i spory garaz.

Nie myslales, zeby do ogrzewania poddasza, gdzie masz jak widac sypialnie, zrobic oddzielne zasilanie co z oddzielnym zaworem trojdroznym, sterowaniem pogodowym/termostatem pokojowym z obnizeniem temperatury w ciagu dnia ?

Ja chcialbym  usiebie tak wlasnie zrobic, dodatkowe koszty nie beda takie wysokie, a oszczednosci moga byc spore.


Czy bedziesz robil moze ogrzewanie podlogowe ?

Sterowniki firmy Compit 
znalazlem przypadkowo w ktoryms z numerow muratora.
Sterowniki pogodowe nie sa ukladami wysoce skomplikowanymi, jednach ich ceny sa w niektorych przypadkach porazajace.
Bede instalowa u siebie w marcu/kwietniu to wtedy bede mogl powiedziec, jak dziala, ale nie powinno byc zadnych niespodzianek.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Zbyniu

Witam !

Kaka, twoj domek bardzo mi sie podoba !!!
Bardzo ladna  okolica, malownicze wzniesienie, ni i w koncu zielony daszek to wszystko razem dobry pomysl  :Smile: 
Masz praktyczny rozklad poddasza no i spory garaz.

Nie myslales, zeby do ogrzewania poddasza, gdzie masz jak widac sypialnie, zrobic oddzielne zasilanie co z oddzielnym zaworem trojdroznym, sterowaniem pogodowym/termostatem pokojowym z obnizeniem temperatury w ciagu dnia ?

Ja chcialbym  usiebie tak wlasnie zrobic, dodatkowe koszty nie beda takie wysokie, a oszczednosci moga byc spore.


Czy bedziesz robil moze ogrzewanie podlogowe ?

Sterowniki firmy Compit 
znalazlem przypadkowo w ktoryms z numerow muratora.
Sterowniki pogodowe nie sa ukladami wysoce skomplikowanymi, jednach ich ceny sa w niektorych przypadkach porazajace.
Bede instalowa u siebie w marcu/kwietniu to wtedy bede mogl powiedziec, jak dziala, ale nie powinno byc zadnych niespodzianek.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## kaKa

Bardzo mi milo ze sie podoba J J

Zielony dach ma zlaczyc dom z okolica.

Nie myslalem o oddzielnym mieszaczu. Ale juz zaczynam  :Wink2: 

A dlaczego myslisz, ze oszczednosci beda wysokie?

Przeciez woda z calego systemu pojdzie na gore majac taka sama temperature jak na dole. I jezeli moja automatyka (co bedzie w kotlowni – np. Compit) bedzie nastawiona w czasie gdy bede na pracy na 17C. To I na gorze tak bedzie. Przynajmniej ja to tak przedstawiam.

Bede mial ogrzewanie podlogowe: na parterze – w wiatrolapie, hallu, wc, kuchni. jadalni. Na pietrze – w lazience. Jeszcze nie wiem jak to bedzie wygladalo ze strony systemu. 
W najblizszych dniach mam zamiar schodzic do instalatorow, co beda mi robili cala instalacje, i zapytac o tym jak sobie przedstawiaja moj system. 

W ostatnie dni moja glowa jest zaprzatnieta tylko systemem co i cwu. Wczoraj probowalem narysowac swoj system. Ale sie nie udalo!! Wiem jeszcze za malo.

Zbyniu, moze masz swoj system gdzies narysowany? Ja probowalem rysowac wedlug przykladowych systemow podawanych na roznych stronach. 
Moj system ma byc: kociol 25kW (z trabkami ochladzajacymi lub bez), zbiornik na cwu 120 l, zbiornik akumulacyjno wyrownawczy – 1500 litry, regulacja Compit (chyba Compit 400.2Smart), ogrzewanie podlogowe (tam gdzie pisalem) w pozostalej czesci grzejniki. Moze moglbys przeslac mi, jezeli masz cos takiego? Bylbym bardzo, bardzo wdzieczny.


A dlaczego nie myslisz o regulacji Compit 400.2 Smart? Przeciez ona moze wtedy kontrolowac co i cwu. CWU w trybie konstans. I bedzie przymykac co jezeli na cwu nie starcza mocy. Chyba taniej bedzie niz kupowac oddzielny sterownik komextermu? I moze tez kontrolowac pompke obiedu cwu w trzech programach.

Zbyniu, a co myslisz o awaryjnym ochladzaniu? Czy kotla z ta trabka wychladzajaca wystarczy (jak to dziala?), nie myslales o UPS-ie?

Pozdrawiam

kaKa

----------


## Zbyniu

Witam !

Kaka napisal:
" Nie myslalem o oddzielnym mieszaczu. Ale juz zaczynam  
A dlaczego myslisz, ze oszczednosci beda wysokie?"

Zakladam, ze na poddaszu beda sypialnie, wiec ich ogrzewanie moze zostac uruchomione pod wieczor, w ciagu dnia temp. moze byc nizsza.
Wiadomo, ze kazdy stopien Celsjusza w gore to nieporownywalnie wieksze koszty.
Dlatego przymierzam sie u siebie do sterowania oodzielnego na parterze i poddaszu.
Sterownik Compit, czego nie zapewnia niestety komextherm, pozwala ustwiac az 6 roznych  wartosci temperatur w ciagu doby.
U Komextherm-a jest tylko ustawienie stalej temp. z obnizeniem nocnym.


"Przeciez woda z calego systemu pojdzie na gore majac taka sama temperature jak na dole. I jezeli moja automatyka (co bedzie w kotlowni – np. Compit) bedzie nastawiona w czasie gdy bede na pracy na 17C. To I na gorze tak bedzie. Przynajmniej ja to tak przedstawiam."

Jesli zastosuijesz dwa zawory trojdrozne z dwoma sterownikami to te dwa poziomy beda sterowane oddzielnie, ciepla woda bedzie rozdzielana wedlug nastawionych przez ciebie temperatur.
Np. Wracasz zpracy, temperatura na parterze jest wyzsza, na poddaszu jest nizsza, az pod wieczor temeratura na poddaszu podniesie sie, natomiast na parterze mozesz ustawic np. 16 stopni zamiast 22.
Rano z kolei, wyjedziesz do pracy temperatura moze zostac obnizona w obu obiegach.


"Bede mial ogrzewanie podlogowe: na parterze – w wiatrolapie, hallu, wc, kuchni. jadalni. Na pietrze – w lazience. Jeszcze nie wiem jak to bedzie wygladalo ze strony systemu. 
W najblizszych dniach mam zamiar schodzic do instalatorow, co beda mi robili cala instalacje, i zapytac o tym jak sobie przedstawiaja moj system."

Ja bede robil podobnie jak u ciebie podlogowke na parterze w hallu, kuchni i jadalni i lazience i na poddaszu w lazience.
Bedzie to oddzielny uklad, sterowany zaworem trojdroznym ze sterownikiem z nastawieniem stalej temperatury, Komextherm badz Compit.
Poczatkowo chcialem podlaczyc ogrzewanie podlogowe do powrotow grzejnikow, lepszy bedzie jednak oddzielny obieg, mozna bedzie np. wlaczyc tylko poodlogowke w okresie jesiennym, podlacze 
dodatkow termostat pokojowy, porownaj. NIezaleznie od podlogowki w ww. pomieszczeniach beda grzejniki przyscienne. 
Compit R 315.05 RS badz Komextherm Stabiil 02.


"Zbyniu, moze masz swoj system gdzies narysowany? Ja probowalem rysowac wedlug przykladowych systemow podawanych na roznych stronach."

Jeszcze nie rysowalem, ale mam go w glowie.

"Moj system ma byc: kociol 25kW (z trabkami ochladzajacymi lub bez), zbiornik na cwu 120 l, zbiornik akumulacyjno wyrownawczy – 1500 litry, regulacja Compit (chyba Compit 400.2Smart), ogrzewanie podlogowe (tam gdzie pisalem) w pozostalej czesci grzejniki."

Kociol z wkladka chlodzaca to dobre rozwiazanei, moze i ja taki kupie, jednak jego cena jest sporo wyzsza.


Moze moglbys przeslac mi, jezeli masz cos takiego? Bylbym bardzo, bardzo wdzieczny. 

Sprobuje narysowac, to ci przesle na priva  :Wink2: 


"A dlaczego nie myslisz o regulacji Compit 400.2 Smart? Przeciez ona moze wtedy kontrolowac co i cwu. CWU w trybie konstans. I bedzie przymykac co jezeli na cwu nie starcza mocy. Chyba taniej bedzie niz kupowac oddzielny sterownik komextermu? I moze tez kontrolowac pompke obiedu cwu w trzech programach."

Sterowanie przykotlowe na malym obiegu to zadanie laddomatu, wzgldnie tanszej wersji z zaworem termoregulacyjnym i pompka.
Jak pisalem wczesnie kociol atmos w takim ukladzie  ze zbiornikiem akumulacyjnym pracuje na pelnej mocy, wiec termostaty przy kotle, temp. wody i spalin zupelnie wystarcza do sterowania jego praca.

Do Atmos_powinienes zastosowac jeden ze sterownikow obiegowych, sterownik SMART jest przeznaczony do sterowania praca kotlow olejowych, elektrycznych albo gazowych.
Dobrym rozwiazaniem  bylby, jak mi sie wydaje,
Regulator dwuobwodowy R320.L2, przy zakupie 2 sztuk mozna zainstalowac do do sterowania pojednym obiegu grzejnikowym i stalowartosciowym obiegiem cwu i w drugim przypadku podlogowka.


"Zbyniu, a co myslisz o awaryjnym ochladzaniu? Czy kotla z ta trabka wychladzajaca wystarczy (jak to dziala?), nie myslales o UPS-ie?"

Jak wyzej napisalm, to potrzebne w kotle, ale zabezpieczenie zasilania i u mnie bedzie pochodzic UPS-u, w ukladzie bedzie kilka pompek

Pozdrawiam 
Zbyniu

----------


## kaKa

Witam

„U Komextherm-a jest tylko ustawienie stalej temp. z obnizeniem nocnym.“ To eliminuje od razu regulator Komextherma z moich rozwazan. Poniewaz jezeli inwestuje takie nie male (dla mnie) pieniadze w regulacje, to musze miec za to naprawde wiele mozliwosci regulacji.

„Ja bede robil podobnie jak u ciebie podlogowke na parterze w hallu, kuchni i jadalni i lazience i na poddaszu w lazience. 
Bedzie to oddzielny uklad, sterowany zaworem trojdroznym ze sterownikiem z nastawieniem stalej temperatury, Komextherm badz Compit. 
A lazienka na poddaszu bedzie tez w tym obwodzie? Jezeli tak, to nie bedzie miala zadnej mozliwosci regulacji.

„podlacze dodatkow termostat pokojowy“ jezeli bedzie oddzielny regulator to mozna to zrobic? Ten termostat bedzie miezyl temperature w pomieszczeniach z podlogowym ogrzewaniem?

Dlaczego jeszcze w pomieszczeniach z podlogowka chcesz podlaczyc grzejniki? Nigdzie o tym nie slyszalem. 

„Do Atmos_powinienes zastosowac jeden ze sterownikow obiegowych, sterownik SMART jest przeznaczony do sterowania praca kotlow olejowych, elektrycznych albo gazowych. „
Ja mialem na mysli sterownik R400.2. Jest to sterownik obiegow grzewczych. Ale w cenniku R400.2 przyrownoje sie do R402 i do R320.L2.
A wiec tak wypada, ze chcac miec wszystkie obiegi pod kontrola (grzejniki na dole + podlogowka na dole i grzejniki na gorze + podlogowka na gorze) trzeba kupowac dwa sterowniki R320.L2?? Alez to taki wydatek!!!  Mam plany na drugi rok juz wprowadzic sie jesienia do domu, a wiec pieniazki na to zdobyc bedzie ciezko, oj ciezko. A nie mozna jakos inaczej zrobic, zeby nie kupowac oddzielnego sterownika na podlogowke na poddaszu?

Moze moglbys sie podzielic twoim rozumowaniem co do dzialania UPS-a po  odlaczeniu elektrycznosci. Dzieki.

A gdzie sie podzial Robert? Chyba po swietach  jeszcze nie wyzdrowial  :Wink2:   :Wink2: 

Pozdrawiam.

kaKa

----------


## Zbyniu

Witam !

ups-a podlacze przede wszystkich pompek i sterownika,
kociol moze pracowac ewentualmnie bez nadmchu

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

Witam  :Smile: 
Jestem tzn wczoraj już was czytałem ale ponieważ dostęp do sieci mam tylko w pracy to niestety nie zawsze mam dośc czasu by odpowiedzieć szybko.
W każdym razie chcę zrobić instalację CO podobnie jak wy.
Mój dom ma 115 m kw. na każdym poziomie (piwnice, parter, poddasze mieszkalne).
Niestety na etapie wylewania stropów i schodów nie pomyślałem o ogrzewaniu podłogowym i jak na razie (choć wciąż trawię temat  :Smile: ) ogrzewanie podłogowe odpada. Choć mam już parę pomysłów  :Smile: 
Wszystko w domku robię sam, obecnie jestem na etapie wykańczania ścian z płyt gipsowo-kartonowych na poddaszu. Jeszcze dwa góra trzy tygodnie i na poddaszu pozostanie tylko położyć podłogi i wykończyć łazienkę (z tym zaczekam jednak aż będzie cieplej).
W ogóle planuję wykonać zimą i wiosną prace które nie wymagają dużych nakładów finansowych (niestety kasy jak na lekarstwo). Poza instalacją elektryczną nie robie na razie nic wiecej, miałem już włamanie na budowie  :Sad:  dlatego z pozostałymi instalacjami (w tym i CO) poczekam na lato. Mam jednak możliwość przechowania sprzętu i materiałów u ojca. Jak tylko się nieco ociepli i drogi będą bezpieczniejsze wybieram się na Słowację i do Czech. Zbyniu pisałeś że ceny producenta, opłaty, transport , cło nie wydały Ci się opłacalne. Napisz coś wiecej jeśli możesz.
Jeśli kocioł może leżeć na boku to moge go przywieźć własnym samochodem. Ciągle trawię temat zbiorników akumulacyjnych, popytałem znajomych jeden z nich obiecał coś załatwić. Jak się uda to na pewno się pochwalę zbiornikami ze stali nierdzewnej  :Smile: 
Rozumiem to co napisaliście o pracy kotła ze zbiornikami akumulacyjnymi. Rozumiem jednak że Zbyniu kocioł, który masz u rodziców (jak i ten który masz zamiar podłączyć u siebie w domku) jest połaczony niedokładnie w taki sposób jak opisują to na stronie www.atmopol czy też oryginalnej stronie Atmos-a.
Obojętnie jak analizuję instalację (choć na razie nie zabrałem się na 100% do tematu, obecnie walczę z gipsami przecież) to jak na razie widzę że jest parę punktów które mogą sprawic problem.
Tak jak pytał KaKa rozumiem że ciepła woda z kotła najpierw zasila obwód grzejników (tzn najpier zagrzewa się mały obwód kotłowy żeby kocioł pracował na maksymalnie komfortowych warunkach). Jakoś jeszcze nie przetrawiłem jak jest potem tzn laddomat lub zawór czterodrożny puszcza gorącą wodę do obiegu grzejników.....a chyba już wiem  :Smile:  dlatego to jest zawór czterodrożny że jak grzejniki już grzeją aż huczy to zawór puszcza gorącą wodę do zbiorników? dobrze rozumiem?
Mam nadzieję że wraz z kotłem uda mi się dostać jeszcze jakies instrukcje. Jeśli nie, poradzę sobie jakoś w końcu od czego jest głowa  :Smile: . Sterowanie kupię w Częstochowie w końcu z naszej trójki mam tam najbliżej.
To chyba już wszystko co wiem na dziś.
Aha nie zatrułem sie przez święta ani na sylwestrowej zabawie  :Smile: 
Bawiłem się za to jak nigdy  :Smile: 
No i pochwalę sie że o 5 rano piechotką wracając do domku poszliśmy jeszcze po drodze powiedzieć "dzień dobry" naszemu domkowi  :Smile: 
Pozdrawiam więc noworocznie  :Smile: 
Robert

----------


## kaKa

Witam,

Bardzo milo Robercie, ze sie odezwales.
Juz jestem zdecydowany (zostaje tylko jeszcze porozmawiac dzisiaj z moim instalatorem) na regulacje Compit-u. A wiec kupujac razem dostalismy by nie mala znizke. Wtedy wystarczy tylko sie zebrac do kupy i jechac na zakupy.

Wczoraj bylem w jednej firmie, zajmujacej sie kotlami na paliwa stale. Bardzo zachwalali kotly Verner. To sa jakby “najdoskonalsze” kotly na drzewo  :Wink2:  Jasne cena tez “najdoskonalsza” – o 2000 drozszy od Vigasa (25kW).
Na stronach www znalazlem, ze Verner 25 kW  przy roznych mocach ma prawie jednakowa wydajnosc. A najlepsza wydajnosc 89% osiaga przy 11kW. Czy to mozliwe?

Rozmawialem tez o akumulacji ciepla. Wszystko OK: proponuja wszystkie elementy, itd, itp, bardzo zachwalali Adex regulacje, za 1500 proponuja czujnik zewnetrzny, wewnetrzny, kilka przylgowych, regulator i silownik do mieszacza. Mysle, ze drogo.
I jeszcze jedno – robiac akumulacje, rekomendowali stawic o jeden “rozmiar” wiekszy kociol. Argumenty – “robiac np 2 tonowy zbiornik akumulacyjny i majac kociol 25 kW i dom 180m2 przy sredniej temperaturze na zewnatrz po jednym zalozeniu paliwa zbiornik nie osiagnie porzadanej temperatury (90 –95 stopni) bo bedzie musial ogrzewac dom + nagrzewac zbiornik. A chcac nagrzac zbiornik trzeba by 2-3 razy podkladac. A jak sie ma 32 kW, jednego zalozenia wystarczy do ogrzania domu i zbiornika do potrzebnej temperatury.” Czy ta ich wypowiedz jest prawidlowa?
Mnie cos tu nie gra. Chyba proboja splawic wiekszy kociol (wiekszy dochod).

No i po tych rozwazaniach pojawilo sie pytanie: Czy wielkosc zbiornika ma tak duza role? Czy wybierajac zbiornik wedlug wskazowek producentow (i twoich Zbyniu) – 50 litry na 1 kW albo wedlug Atmos 1500-2000 litrow (na kociol 25 kW) uwzglednia sie wielkosc domu, straty cieplne i temu podobne rzeczy. Czy nie bedzie takiej sytuacji, ze kociol pracujac na calej mocy bedzie ogrzewal grzejniki, a do zbiornika bedzie postepowala woda o malej temperaturze i zadnego pozytku ze zbiornika nie bedzie?
Moze mozna zrobic jakies obliczenia?

Zbyniu zagladnij na priva.

Pozdrawiam!!!

kaKa

----------


## Zbyniu

Witam!

Kaka napisal:

"Wczoraj bylem w jednej firmie, zajmujacej sie kotlami na paliwa stale. Bardzo zachwalali kotly Verner. To sa jakby “najdoskonalsze” kotly na drzewo  Jasne cena tez “najdoskonalsza” – o 2000 drozszy od Vigasa (25kW). 
Na stronach www znalazlem, ze Verner 25 kW przy roznych mocach ma prawie jednakowa wydajnosc. A najlepsza wydajnosc 89% osiaga przy 11kW. Czy to mozliwe?"

Kotly verner budowa zasadniczo nie roznia sie od vigas-a.
Tak twierdzi importer, ktory kotly obu firm sprowadza.
Cenowo jednak bardzo sie roznia.

Z ta wydajnoscia to rzecz zastanawiajaca.
Wszystkie kotly na paliwa stale, tym bardziej zgazujace , osigaja maksimum swoich mozliwosci przy mocy nominalnej, wiadomo tez doskonale, ze minimalna praca kotla z moca ponizej 50% nie sluzy jego trwalosci.

Atmos swoja sprawnosc nominalna w granicach 90% osiaga przy mocy nominalnej.

"Rozmawialem tez o akumulacji ciepla. Wszystko OK: proponuja wszystkie elementy, itd, itp, bardzo zachwalali Adex regulacje, za 1500 proponuja czujnik zewnetrzny, wewnetrzny, kilka przylgowych, regulator i silownik do mieszacza. Mysle, ze drogo"

Adex to jedna z czeskich firm-producentow sterownikow do kotlow, rekoiomendowach m.in. przez firme atmos. Firma adex zaopatruje firme verner w najnowsze sterowniki przykotlowe.
Cenowo nie rozni sie zbytnio, przynajmniej na slowacji od komextherm-u.

"I jeszcze jedno – robiac akumulacje, rekomendowali stawic o jeden “rozmiar” wiekszy kociol. Argumenty – “robiac np 2 tonowy zbiornik akumulacyjny i majac kociol 25 kW i dom 180m2 przy sredniej temperaturze na zewnatrz po jednym zalozeniu paliwa zbiornik nie osiagnie porzadanej temperatury (90 –95 stopni) bo bedzie musial ogrzewac dom + nagrzewac zbiornik. A chcac nagrzac zbiornik trzeba by 2-3 razy podkladac. A jak sie ma 32 kW, jednego zalozenia wystarczy do ogrzania domu i zbiornika do potrzebnej temperatury.” Czy ta ich wypowiedz jest prawidlowa? 
Mnie cos tu nie gra."

Kociol na drewno 25 KW dla domu o pow. 180 metrow kw. dobrze docieplonego to zaden problem.
Moj znajoomy ma u siebie 25 kw dla ok. metrow w domu nieocieplonym, z dziurawymi oknami, stara instalacja i mysli o zbiorniku akumuklacyjnym, jako ewentualnosc nalezy kociol nieco przewymiarowac na wypadek zlej jakosci paliwa o ok. 30%.
Inna prawda to ta, ze im wieksza komora zaladowcza,tym dluzej bedzie sie palic i rzadziej bedziesz dokladal.
Uwazam, ze dobre minimum to ok. 140 litrow. choc kotly zachodznie posiadaja stosunkowo wieksze mozliwosci w tym zakresie.


"No i po tych rozwazaniach pojawilo sie pytanie: Czy wielkosc zbiornika ma tak duza role? Czy wybierajac zbiornik wedlug wskazowek producentow (i twoich Zbyniu) – 50 litry na 1 kW albo wedlug Atmos 1500-2000 litrow (na kociol 25 kW) uwzglednia sie wielkosc domu, straty cieplne i temu podobne rzeczy. Czy nie bedzie takiej sytuacji, ze kociol pracujac na calej mocy bedzie ogrzewal grzejniki, a do zbiornika bedzie postepowala woda o malej temperaturze i zadnego pozytku ze zbiornika nie bedzie? 

Tak jak pisalem wyzej, nie ma takiej obawy, sprawnosc kotlow zgazujacych na drewno jest wysoka.
Pojemnosc zb. akumulacyjncychj w oczywisty sposob poprawia komfort ogrzewania.
Nie bede sie rozpisywal, mozecie mi uwierzyc badz tez nie  :Wink2: 

"Moze mozna zrobic jakies obliczenia?"
W przypadku akumulacji takie obliczenia moga byc traktowane pogladowo, gdyz zbiorniki akumulacyjne niweluja np. przewymiarowanie w doborze kotla.
Produkcja i rozbior ciepla w takim ukladzie przebiegaja wowczas niezaleznie.


Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## kaKa

Witam

Moj dom bedzie nie dobrze ocieplony a bardzo dobrze  :Smile:  Wiec, mysle, ze akumulacja bedzie dzialac. 

Komory zaladowcze kotlow 25 kW nie spotykalem wieksze niz 130-140 litry. A te wieksze - 32 -40kW i tak nie maja o wiele wieksze komory.

Wierzymy tobie Zbyniu, komu wiecej mamy wierzyc jak nie tobie?  :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam!!

kaKa

----------


## Zbyniu

KaKa to dopiero potrafi zazartowac  :Smile: 

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

Witam znów  :Smile: 
Zbyniu Kaka nie żartuje. Ma rację. Przynajmniej ja tak uważam. Znacznie bardziej cenię opinię użytkownika niż producenta. Producent ma w tym interes by sprzedać, Ty chyba nie  :Wink2: ...no chyba że myślisz o jakimś lepszym alkoholu który razem wypijemy Ty, Kaka i ja  :Wink2:  to też nie stanowi problemu. W końcu jadę na Słowację i do Czech i jeśli kupię tam kocioł to...komora spalania ma dużą pojemność  :Wink2: . Połączę przyjemne z pożytecznym  :Wink2: .
Zbyniu jeszcze jedno pytanie. Pisałeś że zbiornik 700l, który obecnie używasz spawał Ci jakiś spec. Czy spawałeś go z arkuszy blachy? Chodzi mi o to czy zbiornik masz o płaskich ścianach czy kupowałeś dennice itd.?
I jeszcze jedno bo nie bardzo zrozumiałem z informacji w sieci o zbiornikach akumulacyjnych. Czy pojemność 1500-2000l musi być dzielona na 2-3 zbiorniki czy możliwe jest założenie jednego dużego zbiornika?
Jesli chodzi o ceny to zbiorniki Elektromet-u 1000l wg informacji telefonicznej są drogie - 2500PLN.
Pozdrawiam
Robert

----------


## Zbyniu

Witam znów  
Robert napisal:

"Zbyniu Kaka nie żartuje. Ma rację. Przynajmniej ja tak uważam. Znacznie bardziej cenię opinię użytkownika niż producenta."

Jeszcze raz dzieki chlopaki  :Smile: 


"Pisałeś że zbiornik 700l, który obecnie używasz spawał Ci jakiś spec. Czy spawałeś go z arkuszy blachy? Chodzi mi o to czy zbiornik masz o płaskich ścianach czy kupowałeś dennice itd.? 
I jeszcze jedno bo nie bardzo zrozumiałem z informacji w sieci o zbiornikach akumulacyjnych. Czy pojemność 1500-2000l musi być dzielona na 2-3 zbiorniki czy możliwe jest założenie jednego dużego zbiornika?"

Moj zbiornik zostal zespawany z arkuszy czarnej blachy. Wymiary zbiornika i jego pojemnosc to wynik podzialu typowych arkuszy w trakcie projektu.

Blacha  5 mm, dodatkowo wzmocnienia poziome w dwoch miejscach, spawy wewnatrz i zewnatrz, przydaloby sie wzmocnic dno, to przy nastepnych zrobie
Zbiornik pospawany przez zawodowca w Mostostal-u.

Wazne jest rozmieszczenie kroccow wlotu i wylotu.
Lepiej jest, kiedy wlot cieplej wody z kotla jest zaraz pod pod sklepieniem gornym a wylot tejze cieplej wody na instalacje wyprowadzony ze sklepienia wspolnie z odpowietrzeniem, w moim zbiorniku jest jak na schemacie pogladowym atmos-a i troche jest nie tak jak trzeba.
Jeden zbiornik 2000 l to juz zaawansowana konstrukcja, we wlasnym zakresie lepiej chyba zrobic 2-3 mniejsze.
Wspolna izolacja zapobiegnie jak sadze wiekszym stratom ciepla.


"Jesli chodzi o ceny to zbiorniki Elektromet-u 1000l wg informacji telefonicznej są drogie - 2500PLN."

I ja myslalem na pocztaku o ich zakupie ale cena mojego bedzie stanowic jakies 15%ich cen.


Pozdrawiam 
Zbyniu

----------


## kaKa

Zbyniu, nie zartowalem.

Co do tych 2-3 zbiornikow: A jezeli jeden 1500 litrow, solidnie zrobiony, moze bedzie OK? Nie mam piwnicy, a wiec bede musial stawic w pom. gospodarczym, a dwa napewno zajma wiecej miejsca.

Ja tez planuje zmiescic sie w 20-25% tej ceny.

Robercie, to juz teraz jedziesz na Slowacje? To zbieraj informacje, jaka tylko znajdziesz  :Wink2:  Po przyjezdzie bedziesz musial sie podzielic.  :Wink2: 

Pozdrawiam  :Biggrin:

----------


## Zbyniu

Witam !

KaKa napisał:
"Co do tych 2-3 zbiornikow: A jezeli jeden 1500 litrow, solidnie zrobiony, moze bedzie OK? Nie mam piwnicy, a wiec bede musial stawic w pom. gospodarczym, a dwa napewno zajma wiecej miejsca."

Zalozenie jest dobre, dla mnie problem moglaby stanowic trwalosc konstrucji takiego zbiornika przy dosc sporych obciazeniach, ale 
od tego sa przeciez fachowcy  :Wink2: 

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## krzyszt17

Witam kaKa, Zbynia, Roberta,  Gradziu i na początek chciałem Wam bardzo podziękować - postaram się za chwilę wyjaśnic za co.
Buduję (a właściwie zaczynam na wiosnę) w okolicach Lublina, mam dużą działkę 1,5ha, graniczącą z lasem, stąd pomysł ogrzewania domu drewnem. Właściwie gdzieś od tygodnia zacząłem szukać informacji w sieci. Obejrzałem kilka stron www (m. in tooro, orlan) a następnie znalazłem na forum e-mail kaKa i napisałem do niego z prośbą o informacje. (Dzięki za szybką odpowiedź kaKa). Następnie znalazłem Waszą niezwykle ciekawą wymianę informacji i przeczytałem wszystko. I za to właśnie wielkie dzięki. Muszę przyznać że nie wszystko jest dla mnie zupełnie jasne, ale jestem dużo mądrzejszy jeżeli chodzi o moją wiedzę o kotłach, zbiornikach akumulacyjnych, mieszaczach, czujnikach, zaworach itd. A tak naprawdę to dopiero teraz wiem jak dużo jeszcze nie wiem. Jak napisałem, jeszcze nie rozpocząłem budowy i stąd moje pytanie na co zwrócić szczególną uwagę przy rozpoczynaniu budowy aby potem nie było problemów z instalacją co na drewno.
A konkretnie:
Budynek mam niepodpiwniczony (podobnie jak kaKa), mam w planie kotłownię obniżoną o ok 0,5m od poziomu zero, jaka powinna być jej powierzchnia abym wszystko zmieścił (myślę o zbiorniku akumulacyjnym). Warto też chyba wzmocnić fundament pod taki zbiornik. Czy ważna jet odległość tego zbiornika od kotła? Na co jeszcze zwrócić uwagę przy budowie kotłowni?
Mam pytanie o komin, czy trzeba go jakoś ocieplać, czy zastosować komin systemowy, czy wystarczy z cegły i wkład z blachy kwasoodpornej, jaki powinien być przekrój przewodu kominowego.
I ostatnie pytanie: Czy zbiornik wyrównawczy, może być w łazience na poddaszu i jaką powinien mieć pojemność?
Wiem, że Wy jesteście na innym etapie jeżeli chodzi o instalacje co, ale jeżeli zechce ktoś odpowiedzieć na moje pytania będę bardzo, bardzo wdzięczny. Z góry serdecznie dziękuję i proszę o wyrozumiałość dla laika w temacie, który Wy drążycie już od kilku miesięcy. (Może odezwie się Gradziu założyciel tego wątku)
Pozdrawiam i podaję swój e-mail [email protected]
Krzysztof

----------


## kaKa

Witaj Krzysiu, nie masz za co dziekowac. Naszymi dyskusjami probojemy pomoc jeden drugiemu i sami dowiadujemy sie wiecej.

Moja kotlownia bedzie miala okolo 6 m2 wielkosci. Mysle, ze nie bedzie problemu tam wszystko zmiescic: kociol, zbiornik na cwu, hydrofor, regulacje itd. Zbiornik akumulacyjny bedzie w sasiednim pom. gospodarczym. Co do odleglosci miedzy kotlem a zbiornikiem, to nie wiem. 
W tych pomieszczeniach nie mam jeszcze wylanej posadzki. Jak tylko pogoda pozwoli, bede wylewal. Fundamentu oddzielnego pod zbiornik nie robilem. Mysle dac zbrojenie w chudym betonie, tam gdzie bedzie zbiornik i dookola w promieniu 1 metra.
Co do komina: komin nie musi byc z wkladka z blachy kwasoodpornej. Jezeli bedziesz robil system ze zbiornikiem akumulacyjnym, to kociol bedzie caly czas pracowal na maksa i temperatura spalin bedzie duza. W kominie nie bedzie nic sie wykraplalo.
Jezeli bez akumulacji, to mysle warto zalozyc.
Problem moze pojawic sie tylko wtedy, jezeli bedziesz palil mokrym drzewem (z doswiadczenia kolegi). Wtedy jest mozliwosc, ze w kominie bedzie sie wykraplac kondensat i niszczyc ci komin i sciany (jezeli komin bedzie w scianie).
U nas na Litwie rozmiary komina wedlug norm sa 27cm*27cm. Mnie zrobili murarze 14*27. Jezeli zechce wstawic wklad, to przyjdzie sie wstawiac prostokatny. A do komina 27*27 mozna wstawic okragly (tanszy). 
Co do pojemnosci zbiornika wyrownawczego, niech wypowie sie Zbyniu.
Bardzo pochwalam twoje starania sie juz na terazniejszym twoim etapie wszystko to wiedziec.

Pozdrawiam
kaKa

----------


## krzyszt17

Wielkie dzięki kaKa za błyskawiczną odpowiedź. Wrzucam ją do Worda, drukuję i będę ją spokojnie trawił. Oglądałem Twoją stronę bardzo fajna i domek ok. Mój będzie bardziej skromny (koszty), za to działkę też mam super - duża i graniczy z lasem. 
Czekam na dalsze wypowiedzi. Jeszcze raz DZIĘKI!!! i pozdrawiam.
Krzysztof.

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

Witam
Witaj Krzysztof.
Forum to wspaniałe miejsce wymiany doświadczeń (to o Zbyniu  :Smile:  ) i informacji  :Smile: .
Witaj więc w naszym gronie.
Pozdrawiam
Robert

----------


## Zbyniu

Witam,

Orientacyjne wartosci rozmiarow komina wg. f- Atmos:
20 x 20 cm, min. wysokosc 7 m
srednica 20 cm, min. wys. 8 m
15 x 15 cm, minim. wys. 12 m
srednica 16 cm, minim. wys. 11 m

Przy przygotowaniu miejsca w kotlowni nalezy tez zwrocic uwage na to aby:
odprowadzenie spalin nie bylo utrudniome przez polaczenia kolankowe.

Optymalne polaczenie kotla z kominem powinno odbywac sie za pomoca prostej rury, ktora ustawione bedzie pod katem ok. 40 stopni.
Sam kociol musi znalezc sie na wylewce i byc ustawiony w ten sposob aby jego czesc czolowa byla obnizona wzgledem tylne o 1 cm !

Uwzglednijcie to przy swoich wylewkach  :Smile: 

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

Witam znów  :Smile: 
Zbyniu ja w ogóle myślałem wylać ładny postument pod kocioł tak żeby był trochę nad posadzką piwnicy (łatwiej wtedy utrzymac czystość, tak myslę).
Jeśli chodzi o jakieś nowe informacje to pobawiłem się google-m i znalazłem parę nowych adresów w sieci:
http://www.technikagrzewcza.com
http://www.ekoenergia.wroc.pl 
Niektórzy podają ceny i tu przeżyłem mały szok  :eek: 
Dla porównania cena DC 25S waha się od 3991 PLN do 4750.
Jeśli się uda to w ferie jadę do Czech jestem zdecydowany na Atmosa ale chcę go kupić jak najtaniej a za zaoszczędzone pieniądze kupić automatykę.
Jak tylko będę coś wiedział to dam znać.
Zbyniu na powyższych adresach oferują też i zbiorniki akumulacyjne niestety wcale nie tańsze, zostaję przy Twoim pomyśle "zrób to sam"  :Smile: 
Pozdrawiam
Robert

----------


## Zbyniu

Dla zainteresowanych Atmos-em wrzucilem na www oryginalna instrukcje obslugi po polsku, tlumaczenie niezbyt udane, ale to zawsze cos

http://www.zbyniu.republika.pl

POzdr
Zbyniu

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Zbyniu dnia 2003-01-10 21:18 ]</font>

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

Witaj Zbyniu  :Smile: 
Złapałem Cie  :Wink2: 
Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie.
Co sądzisz o kotłach Zubr http://www.zubr.w.pl ?
Pozdrawiam 
Robert
I dzięki za instrukcję Atmosa, przyda się na pewno  :Smile:

----------


## Zbyniu

Witam  :Smile: 

nie znam tych kotlow, ale jak sie zorientowalem ze strony www, sa one ciagle "ulepszane"

Np. kociol Vigas 32 KW kupisz na slowacji w podobnych pieniadzach, warto sie zatem zastanowic.


Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## kaKa

Witam wszystkich,

Chce podzielic sie informacjami, ktore dostalem od moich instalatorow.
Bylem u nich na przeszlym tygodniu aby porozmawiac o tym jak oni przedstawiaja moj system (wiedzieli co i gdzie chce robic).

Pierwsze, o czym rozmawialismy to kotly. Od razu powiedzieli, ze rekomenduja Atmosy. Ich slowa: sa to pewne i szczelne kotly, ktore choc nie maja duzo mozliwosci regulacji – sprawuja sie bezawaryjnie przez dluzszy czas. Szczegolnie rekomendowali te bardziej nowe modele – GS (ulepszona gazogeneracja i trabki zabezpieczajace).
Co do Vigasa, powiedzieli, ze to tez dobry kociol. Jedynym minusem w porownaniu z Atmosem, wedlug nich, jest szczelnosc kotla. Podobno, chcac zmniejszyc palenie sie w kotle, jest to trudniej zrobic. Bo kociol nie jest tak szczelny i drzewo wciaz sie pali.

Zapytalem sie rowniez o regulacji pogodowej i akumulacji. Dosyc nie chetnie o tym rozmawiali. Mowili, ze „teraz prawie nikt tego nie robi”, ze sie nie oplaca. Ale tak i nie podparli to zadnymi argumentami. Ale powiedzieli, „panska sprawa, jak trzeba to zrobimy”.

Ogolne moje wrazenie bylo dobre. Widac, ze rozumieja sie na tym wszystkim. 

Pozdrawiam

kaKa

----------


## krzyszt17

Pozdrawiam wszystkich i wielkie dzięki za wypowiedzi. Już dużo więcej wiem na temat kotłowni. Mnie podobnie jak Roberta interesuje cena kotła na Słowacji. Tak, że z uwagą przeczytam czego dowiedział się na miejscu. Ze Świdnika (tam gdzie produkują (jeszcze) śmigłowce) też niedaleko na Słowację. A tak w ogóle to Świdnik (Lublin) leży gdzieś pośrodku między Litwą, podkarpaciem i śląskiem, więc jeżeli miało by dojść do spotkania to zapraszam do siebie.
Dziękuję i pozdrawiam Krzysztof

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

Witam.
Pobuszowałem nieco wczoraj po sieci i znalazłem adres z cenami Atmosów: 
http://www.egerius.cz/cenik/50174.html cennik Atmosów
http://www.kontaktfirma.cz/detail.php?ID=1290
http://www.nmnm.cz/firmy/firma.php3?idd=58
Dla przykładu Atmos DC 25S 24582,00 Koron co daje na złotówki 3171,10 (liczę kurs 0,129)
Atmos DC DC 25GS 33524,6 Koron = 4324,7 ZL.
Laddomat 7523 Korony = 970,50 ZL
To są ceny bez Vat-u, w Czechach jest 22% ale z tego co się dowiedziałem to powinni zwracać Vat na granicy.
Dzowniłem do urzędu celnego i jak na razie wiem też że u nas na granicy pobierają tylko 7% Vat.
To na razie wszystko co wiem.
Pozdrawiam
Robert.
PS: jak znajdę czas to powalczę dziś z wyszukiwarką jeszcze  :Smile:

----------


## Zbyniu

Witam!

Robert napisal:
Dla przykładu Atmos DC 25S 24582,00 Koron co daje na złotówki 3171,10 (liczę kurs 0,129"

Ja zakupilem atmosa 25 S poza sezonem niedaleko rzeszowa (dubiecko, adres na zyczenie)) w cenie 3800 pln brutto, kupowalismy ze znajomym razem 2 szt.

W przypadku prywatnego importu trzeba wziac pod uwage oplaty celne ok. 500-600 pln+transport co daje bardzo porownywalna kwote.

Warto pomyslec o gwarancji, kupujac w Polsce latwiej bedzie mozna ja egzekwowac.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

Witaj Zbyniu
Rzeczywiście to jest jedyny chyba mankament kupowania kotła za granicą.
Pewnie i tak wybiorę się do Czech (w końcu nie tylko w kotłach można sie tam rozejrzeć  :Smile: .
Ale coś tak czuję  :Smile:  i pewnie nie tylko ja  :Smile: 
W każdym razie jeśli możesz przesłać mi kontakt z dostawcą to będę wdzięczny.
Pozdrawiam
Robert

----------


## krzyszt17

Widzę, że ostatnio tu nikt nie zagląda. To ja zadam pytanie. Czy oprócz kotła na drewno zainstalowanie ogrzewania elektrycznego (dodatkowo) byłoby kosztowne? Chodzi mi o to, że jeżeli wyjadę na kilka dni to bym nie musiał prosić sąsiada o podłożenie do kotła, tylko żeby w moim domu była temp np. 10 stopni C. (aby nie zdechły kwiatki i kotek), nie wspomnę już o instalacji wodnej i CO. Czy można by w tym ogrzewaniu wykorzystać istniejące grzejniki i zainstalować np jakieś grzałki np w zbiorniku akumukacyjnym?
Pozdrawiam Krzysztof

----------


## kaKa

Problem zostawienia domu bez podkladania do kotla tez rozwazam.
Ale z ta grzalka (szczegolnie robiac zbiornik akumulacyjny) bedzie nie latwo. Nagrzac taka kupe wody jak u mnie (1500 L) grzalka elektryczna chyba bedzie nie latwo.
Rozwazalem zakup oddzielnego kotla na elektrycznosc albo na gaz z butli. Ale to sa koszta jak minimum 2000 Lt.
Robercie, Zbyniu wypowiedzcie sie na ten temat. 

Pozdrawiam
kaKa

----------


## Ryszard1

a moze zastosowac promienniki, z jakas automatyka, ustawic 
niska temperature zeby nie wlanczaly sie za czesto.

----------


## Zbyniu

Witam !

porownujac schematy instalacyjne roznych producentow kotlow na biomase rozwiazan problemu dluzszej nieobecnosci w domu przy uzytkowaniu kotla np. na drewno jest kilka.

W moim przypadku bede mial dostep do gazu ziemnego, moja spradyczna, dluzsza nieobecnosc w domu (max. 2 razy w sezonie) bedzie wspierana przez kociol gazowy, automatyka zalaczy ten piec na niska temperature przy jedoczesnym odcieciu calego glownego obiegu grzewczego, z tym nie bedzie problemu.

Innym, czesto spotykanym rozwiazaniem jest zastosowanie, grzalki elektrycznej o odpowiedniej mocy w jednym ze zbiornikow akumulacyjnych i praca ukladu na minimum, jesli np. moj pojedynczy zbionik bedzie mial poj. ok. 700 litrow, to w polowie jego wysokosci badz w gornej jego czesci zamontuje grzalke (gotowy wklad do kupienia), przy tym wyklucze z obiegu pozostale zbiorniki akumulacyjne przez zamontowane przy nich zawory kulowe i w takim ukladzie grzalka z prosta automatyka moze podgrzewac ok 300 litrow wody bez wiekszych, jak sadze, problemow.
Z kolei sterownik, zaopatrzony w program weekendowy bedzie utrzymywal stala, zadana minimalna temp. w pomieszczeniach.
Nawet przy normalnej taryfie nie powinno byc drogo.

Inne mozliwosci to juz kwestia wyboru.

Pozdr
Zbyniu
PS. Krzysztofie, jaka min. temperature wytrzymuje twoj kotek ??  :Smile: 




<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Zbyniu dnia 2003-01-24 10:56 ]</font>

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

witam  :Smile: 
ja już się powolutku przygotowuje do urlopu  :Smile: 
ociepliło się korzystam więc z tego zagrzałem w domku i obecnie na tapecie tynki na parterze.
Wprawdzie siekło mnie coś w plecy podczas transportu piasku  :Smile: .
Jeśli chodzi o grzanie czy też raczej utrzymanie temperatury w instalacji i w domu kiedy mnie dłużej nie będzie to hmm muszę przyznać że nie zastanawiałem się nad tym jeszcze. Albo dokłądniej odłożyłem ten problem na później.
Rozważałem kilka możliwości, pierwszą tak jak Zbyniu o grzałce (jednak pewnie drogo wyjdzie prąd), drugą to zainstalowanie gazu ziemnego (mam niedaleko domu siec gazowniczą ale na razie przeraża mnie perspektywa użerania sie z monopolistą), trzecia i jak na razie najprawdopodobniejsza to taka że będę korzystał z pomocy ojca (rodzice mieszkają 2 km od mojej budowy) a on juz odpowiednio zadba o ciepełko w domu.
Aha i ja mam w domku tylko żółwia  :Smile: ) jak na razie nie narzekał na zimno  :Wink2: )
Kaka jeśli pogoda pozwoli to wtorek/środa będę bogatszy o wiadomości prosto z fabryki Atmosów  :Smile: 
Wracam w każdym razie z gór najpóźniej w czwartek i od razu wpadnę do pracy podzielić się z wami wiadomościami.
Pozdrawiam
Robert
PS: a nie wiecie gdzie nam się podział Gradziu?  :Smile:  W końcu to jego temat a jakoś dawno go nie było.

----------


## kaKa

Witajcie,

Robercie, ze zniecierpliwieniem czekam na informacje. Bardzo bardzo czekam. Bo jak juz bede wiedzial wszystkie ceny itp, to wylicze gdzie najlepiej oplaca sie kupowac i mozna juz wyjezdzac na zakupy  :Wink2: 

Robercie, a w Slowacji bedziesz? Jezeli tak, to popatrz ile tam Atmosy i Vigasy kosztuja.

A Gradziu, to naprawde gdzies przepadl. Bo na forum juz jego dawno nie bylo.

Zbyniu, a co ze sterowaniem ta grzalka w zbiorniku? Chyba trzeba bedzie kupowac oddzielny sterownik (wtedy mozna nagrzewac na taryfie nocnej, a pedzac po instalacji w dzien).

Pozdrawiam

kaKa

----------


## Zbyniu

witam !

mysle, ze nie trzeba zaraz kupowac specjalnych sterownikow, wystarczy prosty prosty uklad z termostatem.

Najlepszy sposob to jednak rodzina/krwewni/zaufany sasiad  w poblizu  :Smile: 

Robercie jestem rowiez zainteresowany cenami kotlow na slowacji badz w czechach, chcialbym jeszcze zakupic w miare niedrogo laddomat.
Jesli tam bedziesz, to mam prosbe, abys sprawdzil ceny.

Dzieki.
PS. Dzwonilem przed prawie rokiem do fabryki, ale ceny, jakie mi podali, nie byly atrakcyjne, wiec moze lepiej byloby tam najpierw zadzwonic ?

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Zbyniu

witam !

mysle, ze nie trzeba zaraz kupowac specjalnych sterownikow, wystarczy prosty prosty uklad z termostatem.

Najlepszy sposob to jednak rodzina/krwewni/zaufany sasiad  w poblizu  :Smile: 

Robercie jestem rowiez zainteresowany cenami kotlow na slowacji badz w czechach, chcialbym jeszcze zakupic w miare niedrogo laddomat.
Jesli tam bedziesz, to mam prosbe, abys sprawdzil ceny.

Dzieki.
PS. Dzwonilem przed prawie rokiem do fabryki, ale ceny, jakie mi podali, nie byly atrakcyjne, wiec moze lepiej byloby tam najpierw zadzwonic ?

Pozdr
Zbyniu



<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: zbyniu dnia 2003-01-27 22:25 ]</font>

----------


## krzyszt17

Witam wszystkich. Ostatnio trochę chorowałem, miałem trudniejszy dostęp do internetu i zaglądałem trochę rzadziej, ale niedługo mamy mieć stałe łącze w domu i wtedy będę już bardziej niezależny.
Z uwagą przeczytałem wszystkie odpowiedzi. Zbynio, to rzeczywiście wie bardzo dużo i chyba jego pomysł z grzałką jest dla mnie najlepszy. Gazu ziemnego narazie nie mam i w najbliższym czasie nie zanosi się, że będzie. Sąsiada mam super, ale czasami lepiej być niezależnym (może on też wyjedzie). Co do kotka to jest to 13 letnia kocica, która całą zimę siedzi w ciepłym mieszkaniu w bloku, a na wiosnę, lato staje się wiejskim kotem i wyjeżdża z nami na działkę rekreacyjną (obecnie będzie jeździła na trochę większą działkę budowlaną 1,5 ha.)
Z wiosną mam zamiar dokończyć ogrodzenie, wziąść kerdyt i ostro ruszać z budową gdyż załapałem się jeszcze na starą ulgę budowlaną i warto odliczyć co nieco.
Muszę powiedzieć, że jestem na zupełnie innym etapie jak Wy, jeśli chodzi o budowę i dlatego głównie korzystam z Waszych doświadczeń i Waszej mądrości na temat ogrzewania. Nic nie daję w zamian, gdyż narazie jestem na etapie umawiania ekip, wyszukiwania tanich materiałów i czytam na temat ścianek kolankowych, wieńców, kominów itp duperel aby móc przypilnować ekipy, które będą mi stawiały dom.
Serdecznie pozdrawiam wszystkich i jeszcze raz dzięki
Krzysztof.

----------


## czekan

przypatruję się tej dyskusji i stwierdzam że nic nie wiem.Z niecierpliwością czekam na który piec się zdecydujecie i pójdę waszym śladem.Jeśli pozwolicie to mam kilka pytań: co daje akumulacja,czy wydatek na ogrzanie takiej masy wody się zwraca ido cholery gdzie te zbiorniki postawić,co to jest loddomat?
mam chatę o powieszchni użytkowej 250 m2.jaką moc musi mieć piec
jeśli ktoś mógłby mnie oświecić byłbym wdzięczny.
czekan

----------


## kaKa

Witaj czekan w gronie "zainteresowanych ogrzewaniem na drzewo".
Jezeli przeczytales juz wszystkie watki, to musiales juz zrozumiec jakie kotly preferujemy.
W skroceniu: Najwiecej zwolennikow Atmosa (bardzo dobra jakosc, trwalosc - dosyc nie mala cena) i Vigas (dobry kociol za dobra cene).
Przeczytaj watek od poczatku, wtedy znajdziesz odpowiedz co daje akumulacja. Rowniez na poczatku watku jest podany przez Gradziu wzor na obliczenie jakiej mocy kociol ci potrzebny.
Co to jest loddomat, jak mi sie zdaje, znajdziesz na stronie atmopol.pl

Pozdrawiam

(i czekam ze zniecierpliwieniem na powrot Roberta  :Smile: )

----------


## Zbyniu

Musze sie zgodzic z toba KaKa: jakosc kosztuje  :Smile: 

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## czekan

bardzo mało piszecie o kotłach orlan czy są tak kiepskie czy drogie (czy jedno i drugie) mam nowy cennik i orlan 25 standard kosztuje 4500 a w wersji super 5000.

----------


## Zbyniu

Witam!
kotly 'orlan' zostaly w swoim czasie skopiowane z 'vigas-a, ktore to kotly sprzedawala wiadoma firma, zatem budowa tychze kotlow jest bardzo zblizona, dodane sterownaie i maskownica to inna sprawa.

Vigas o porownywalnym standarcie kosztuje w prywatnym imporcie nawet ok. 1000-1500  pln mniej, zatem jesli nie mieszkasz na Pomorzu, moze warto zrobic sobie jednodniowa wycieczke do Malej Bytcy na Slowacji i tam dokonac zakupow.

Przy planowaniu zakupow wez pod uwage dodatkowe koszty, zwiazane z zakupem koniecznych akcesoriow: mieszacza z silownikiem, czujnikow, pompek itd. co ma rowniez spory udzial w instalacji przykotlowej.

Porownaj ceny: http://www.vimar.sk/

Pozdr
Zbyniu


<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Zbyniu dnia 2003-01-28 23:07 ]</font>

----------


## Azjatka

Dzień dobry wszystkim !!!

Mam pytanie do Roberta_Myslowice.
Na innym forum przeczytałam, że swój domek wybudowałeś w technologii thermomuru. Jesteśmy zainteresowani ta technologią.
Chciałabym abyś podzielił się informacjami dot. tej technologii, czy materiał kupowałeś w Żorach, itp. My również jesteśmy z Mysłowic i swoją budowę mamy zamiar rozpocząc na wiosnę.

Przepraszam, że z takim temat pakuję się w to okienko, ale tutaj Robert jesteś na bieżąco.

Mój adres : [email protected]

Serdecznie dziękuje i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

Witam  :Smile: 
Na chwilkę wpadłem do pracy złożyć wam któtki raport  :Wink2: 
Nie byłem jeszcze w Czechach ani na Słowacji (zmieniły się trochę plany). Jadę do Czech na 100% w poniedziałek 3 lutego czyli za trzy dni  :Smile: .
Mam jadnak juz co nieco wiadomości o kotle Atmos  :Smile:  Widziałem w górach kocioł DC 50S, pracuje już 6 rok wygląda jak nowy. Jest zainstalowany w małym pensjonacie (własciciel bardzo miły gość troszke mi o nim opowiadał), pali w nim prawie cały rok (ciepłą wodę użytkową) plus ogrzewanie zimą. Latem pali mokrym drzewem żeby nie zagotować zbiornika wody użytkowej 300l. I tutaj najważniejsza wiadomość: spala około 30 m sześć. drewna suchego twardego (z tego co widziałem to ma buczynę).
We wtorek wieczorem postaram się wpaść i napisać co dowiedziałem się w Czechach.
Do Azjatki:
Witaj  :Smile: 
Kupowałem thermomur w Zorach, mam starego typu pustaki tzn o ściankach grubości 5 cm (teraz są nowe o jednej ściance zewnetrznej 10 cm, lepsze) poczytaj jednak na forum, z tego co się doczytałem Isohome może być tańszy. Musicie sobie policzyć ceny i wszystko za i przeciw. Jak wrócę z urlopu zaprzaszam do siebie na budowę  :Smile: . Już się mogę czymś pochwalić  :Wink2: .
Pozdrawiam
I znikam dalej urlopować  :Wink2:  znaczy się gipsować i tynkować..... no i na Czechy  :Wink2: ))

----------


## Azjatka

Cześć !!

Do Roberta :
Dzięki za szybką odpowiedź i zaproszenie.

Pozdrawiam i życzę szerokiej drogi.

----------


## Azjatka

Cześć !!

Do Roberta :
Dzięki za szybką odpowiedź i zaproszenie.

Pozdrawiam i życzę szerokiej drogi.

----------


## krzyszt17

Pozdrawiam wszystkich.
Zastanawiam się czy do kotłowni trzeba zrobić czerpnię, taką jak do kominka?
Chciałbym zapytać również, jak Wy (Zbyniu, KaKa, Robert), macie rozwiązany "problem" komina. Kominiarz na forum odpowiedział, że powinien być wkład z blachy kwasoodpornej grubości min 1mm. Dowiadywałem się o takie wkłady są bardzo drogie. Rozmawiałem z architektem (nie kominiarz), który z kolei twierdził, że przy pracy ciągłej kotła (na drewno, węgiel) nie musi być wkładu, bo tam się nie powinno nic wykraplać. Co innego w przypadku pieców włączających się okresowo (gaz, olej). Niby sensowna odpowiedź.
I ostatnie pytanie. Mam dwa zbiorniki z blachy kwasoodpornej (kupione za śmieszną cenę po 100zł), pojemność każdego z nich to 470 litrów. Zastanawiam się, czy mógłbym je wykorzystać jako zbiorniki akumulacyjne (może gdzieś dokupię trzeci). Trochę mało, ale postawić więcej nie bardzo miałbym gdzie. Czy taki zbiornik musi spełniać lakieś specjalne wymagania, czy ma się po prostu nie rozlecieć po wlaniu do niego wody?
Pozdrawiam wszystkich, a Robertowi życzę udanego urlopu i owocnych poszukiwań.
Krzysztof

----------


## kaKa

Witaj Krzysztofie,

U mnie nie bedzie czerpni w kotlowni. Ale w oknie bede mial wstawione dwa nawiewniki Aereco (ale bez higro regulacji). To ma zapewnic jakas tam (teraz nie pamietam jaka, jezeli trzeba, to popatrze) objetosc powietrza do palenia sie w kotle.

Jak juz i pisalem o wkladzie do komina, zalezy to od wielu czynnikow, czy bedzie ci kondensat sie skraplal, ale ja postawie wklad. Postawie dlatego, bo wiem, ze jezeli juz zacieknie komin kondensatem, to pozniej bedzie prawie niemozliwie go wyczyscic, a smrod to zostanie chyba na zawsze.
Jezeli ciekawi cie grubosc blachy do tego uzywanej, to napisze po tygodniu, wtedy znow dobiore sie do swych instalatorow. 

A jaka grubosc ma blacha twoich zbiornikow?

Pozdrawiam

I nadal czekam na wiadomosci od Roberta  :Wink2: 

kaKa

----------


## krzyszt17

Dzięki za odpowiedź. Blacha w zbiornikach może mieć ok 1mm, ale muszę zmierzyć, bo nie wiem dokładnie. Zbiorniki są wzmocnione na górze, na dole, w połowie wysokości i od spodu bednarką i ceownikiem, mają zamykane wieka przykręcane na śruby.
Pozdrawiam Krzysztof

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

Witam
Znów jestem, niestety urlop się skończył, a szkoda bo dużo prac udało sie pociągnąć na budowie przez te kilka wolnych dni.
Niestety nie dotarłem do fabryki Atmosów  :Smile: .
Na razie wracam do pracy jeszcze sie odezwę.
Pozdrawiam
Robert

----------


## krzyszt17

Pozdrawiam i proszę o odpowiedź na zadane wyżej pytania. Jeśli Zbyniu i Robert znajdą chwilkę czasu, będę wdzięczny.
Krzysztof

----------


## Zbyniu

Witam !

w przypadku kotla na paliwo stale, ktory bedzie pracowal z moca optymalna, komin z cegly palonej bedzie bardzo trwaly, wszyscy producenci o tym wspominaja, rowniez chemicy :Smile: 
Problem pojawia sie wowczas, kiedy kociol taki pracuje z moca obnizona, czesto bez akumulacji, wowczas nie tylko w kominie ale i na korpusie kotla osadzaja sie duze ilosci "smoly"
Obserwowalem to rowniez u rodzicow na poczatku, jeszcze bze zbiornika kumukacyjnego.

Stad czeste problemy kominkowcow z kominami, to sie potwierdzilo rowniez u moich znajomych, komin doslownie przesiakl na wylot, w konsekwencji bedzie do rozbiorki.
W przypadku kominkow bedzie to zawsze klopotliwe, poniewaz sposob palenia polega glownie na zaladunku w miare najwiekszej ilosci opalu i nastepnie jego maksymalnie dlugie zarzenie, w takich warunkach niestety, co potwierdzaja i moje obserwacje, komin z cegly nie wytrzyma dlugo.

Ostatnio rowniez moj niedleki sasiad wpadl na pomysl, zeby w kotle na drewno spalac, a wlasciwie zarzyc dosc wilgotna drewno brzozowe, podobnie jak u moich znajomych kominkowcow, konsekwencje sa fatalne, komin zrobil sie rowniez od wenatrz czarny.

Reakcja chemiczna, ktora towarzyszy zgazowywaniu drewna, bedzie tym wydajniejsza, im wyzsza bedzie temperatura w kotle, a to zapewnic moze jedynie zastosowanie akumulacji ciepla.

Akumulacja, jak wiecie, zapewnia dluga zywotnosc komina i kotla ale przynosi rowniez korysci w oszczednosci opalu, komfort uzytkowania nie jest przy tym bez znaczenia.

Co do zbiornikow, to juz troche pisalismy na ten temat, do ich budowy wystarczy juz czarna blacha, przy czym wiadomo, ze zbiorniki cylindryczne sa bardziej wytrzymale na obiiazenia.
Blacha kwasoodporna to w twoim przypadku dodatkowy plus.
Przydalaby sie chyba jednak wieksza pojemnosc, bedziesz mial wowczas wiekszy komfort eksploatacji.

Pozdrawiam
Zbyniu

----------


## krzyszt17

Dzięki Zbyniu za odpowiedź. Tobie bardziej wierzę niż fachowcom od kominów i napewno zainstaluję wkład kominowy. Oglądałem ostatnio czeskie wkłady kominowe (elementy gotowego systemu, które można kupić oddzielnie) wykonane z szamotu, odporne na temp 500 stopni C i stosunkowo niedrogie. Myślę, że je właśnie wstawię do swych kominów. 
Ciekawy jestem, czy Wy instalujecie w swoich domach kominki. Ja wcześniej (przy założeniu ogrzewania domu olejem) myślałem o porządnym kominku z rozprowadzeniem ciepła. Teraz przy założeniu ogrzewania drewnem, też myślę o kominku, ale zastanawiam się nad rozprowadzeniem ciepła (chodzi o koszty).
Co o tym sądzicie?
Pozdrawiam Krzysztof

----------


## kaKa

Ja kominek bede robil. Jest on jednym z glownych przedmiotow, ktore kojarza mi sie ze slowami "moj dom".

Tylko jeszcze mysle czy z rozprowadzeniem, czy bez.

Za rozprowadzenie opowiada sie to, ze jak nie bedzie elektrycznosci, to bedzie mozna podegrzac dom.
Przeciw rozprowadzenia - pieniadze, i mysli - nie bede przeciez palil w kominku drzewem jezeli w kotle mam drzewo  :Smile:  
I nie chce miec w salonie drugiej kotlowni!!!

Za to zeby nie rozprowadzac jest to, ze kominek w swoim domu przedstawiam jak mebel. I bede rozpalal tylko kiedy mi sie zechce przy nim posiedziec z winem w reku.


A wiec - mysle. 
 :Smile: 

kaKa

----------


## Zbyniu

Mam w domu miejsce przewidziane na kominek, jednak wstrzymam sie na razie z jego budowa.
Podobnia jak KaKa nie bede urzadzal kotlowni w pokojach, 
uwazam za bardziej wygodne i efektywne  wykonanie instacji z kotlem na drewno w kotlowni, jako awaryjnie/alternatywe w moim przypadku kociol na gaz.
Ogrzewanie drewnem wiaze sie, jak wiadomo, z duza objestoscia dostarczanego opalu, u mnie musialbym drewno z derwutni wnosic przez znaczna czesc domu, obawiam sie takze o trwalosc parkietow i drzwi a takze mebli, ktore beda z litego drewna. Trzeba pamietac, ze drewno opalowe przynosi sie do domu wraz ze szkodnikami, ktore atakuja wszystko co drewniane.
Ale to tylko moja opinia.

Inna sprawa, ktora jest dosc uciazliwa, to dosc ograniczone gospodarowanie cieplem z kominka, w przypadku dyskutowanej przez nas na forum akumulacji z kotlem na drewno w polaczeniu ze sterowaniem programowalnym, i moich wlasnych doswiadczen komfort jest juz dosc wysoki.

No i nakoniec podobnie jak KaKa chcialbym miec mozliwosc, aby rozpalic w kominku dla frajdy i dobrego nastroju  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Zbyniu

----------


## musso

Bardzo mi się podoba ostatnia wypowiedż i tok rozumowania Zbynia.
Znalazłem i oglądałem w sklepie piec na drewno produkcji ELGAZ z marek k/W-wy.Podaję stronę sklepu nie fabrycznego http://www.konor.falcomp.pl/drewno.html
Cena producenta 25 KW z automatyką pogodową 4500 zł. 
Pozdrowienia Musso.

----------


## krzyszt17

Zgadzam się ze Zbyniem i kaKa, że kominek w domu jest niezbędny. Ja również jestem zdecydowany na kominek i już wiem że zrobię rozprowadzenie ciepła przynajmniej do niektórych pomieszczeń. kaKa powiedział o bardzo ważnej rzeczy - braku prądu. U mnie nie ma gazu i mam zamiar wg rady Zbynia zrobić awaryjne ogrzewanie na prąd (grzałka w zbiorniku akumulacyjnym). A jak nie będzie prądu **** zimna. I tu ratunkiem może być kominek. 
Chociaż nasuwa mi się pytanie, co się będzie działo z piecem na drewno jak nie będzie prądu???
Zajrzałem na stronkę którą podał musso, kocioł na zdjęciu ładniutki, ale informacji o nim bardzo mało. Ciekawe, czy coś wiecie na temat tych pieców?
Ja bym się nie obawiał Zbyniu tych szkodników drewna. One chętnie wchodzą do drewna nie zabezpieczonego, najlepiej miękkiego. Wszystko co jest w domu drewniane jest solidnie zabezpieczone i raczej tam nie wśliźnie się żaden robaczek, ale ostrożnośni nigdy nie za dużo.
Pozdrawiam Krzysztof

----------


## kaKa

O podanym przez Musso kotle nic nie slyszalem, na stronie naprawde malo informacji.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

Witam 
Widzę, że jest nas coraz więcej  :Smile: . To cieszy.
Właściwie to przeczytałem "nasz" mały temat i wypowiedzi wszystkich dziś raz jeszcze i to przed kilkoma minutami i już miałem odpisać, ale pani sprzątaczka zobaczyła kocioł opalany drewnem na monitorze no i ..... mamy nową fankę Atmosów  :Wink2: .
Ja nadal nie wiem jakie zbiorniki akumulacyjne będę miał. Rozpuściłem wici wśród znajomych, ale jeśli nic nie znajdę zrobie tak jak radzi Zbyniu tzn zbiorniki z blachy czarnej, będą wzmocnione odpowiednio wewnątrz kątownikiem, na zewnątrz zaizoluję je wełną mineralną i zabuduję płytami g-k.
Na razie mogę się pochwalić skończonymi tynkami na parterze  :Smile: .
Dzień kiedy wezmę się za ogrzeanie zbliża się wielkimi krokami.
Pozdrawiam
Robert

----------


## Zbyniu

krzyszt17 napisal:

"Chociaż nasuwa mi się pytanie, co się będzie działo z piecem na drewno jak nie będzie prądu???"

Wymiana ogrzanej wody miedzy kotle a zbiornikiem jest nawet w przypadku braku pradu dosc sprawna.
Nalezy przy tym pamietac o odpowiednim doborze srednicy rur do polaczenia kotla ze zbiornikiem.
Opory hudrauliczne pompki i zaworu na powrocue mozna zredukowac poprzez zastosowanie zaworu roznicowego/klapkowego (por. http://www.atmos.cz).

Zrobilem u rodziocow podobny test, jak bedzie dzialac instalacja 
z przytpadku braku pradu.
Wymiana ze zbiornikiem nie powodowala przegrzania kotla, sterowanie zaworem trojdroznym odbywalo sie recznie.
Ze wzgledu na obnizona wydajnosc kotla i utrzymanie temperatury w grzejnikach w obiegu grawitacyjnym, nalezy zastosowac przy wlocie cieplej wody do zbiornika zawor kulowy, ktory w razie potrzeby monza przymknac.

W mieszkaniu spadek temperatury byl malo odczuwalny, kociol na drewno przy odpowiednim ciagu kominowym i suchym drerwnie moze uzyskac, jak podaja producenci,nawet ponad 50% mocy.

Kociol przy braku pradu nie pracuje co prawda z pelna wydajnoscia, jednak samo zarzenie, w taki sposob wczesniej uzywalismy kotla w nocy, wystarczalo do uzyskania wystarczajacej temperatury w mieszkaniu.
Przy braku pradu dochodzi problem nieczynnej pompki obiegowej i tutaj bylem dosc pozytywnie rozczarowany, obieg grawitacyjny byl wystarczajacy, zeby nie odczuc zbytnio pracy ukladu bez pradu.

W razie, mimo wszystko,  nadprodukcji ciepla przez kociol mozna zawsze uchylic nieco zawor kulowy do zbiornika.

Oczywista niedogodnoscia bylo, w czasie podkladania opalu do kotla, wydobywanie sie dosc sporej ilosci dymu, ale rozpatrujemy tutaj sytuacje awaryjna.
Znajomy, ktory uzytkije atmosa twierdzi, iz przy dobry ciagu kominowym ,ilosc dymu w takiej sytuacji nie bedzie jednak  duza, komin u rodzicow jest stary i polaczenia kotla z kominem odbywa sie niestety az przez trzy kolanka, co jest niedopuszczalne.
Pisalem juz kiedys, ze optymalne polaczenie kotla z kominem powinno byc bezposrednie pprzez prosty przewod, mozliwie krotki, pod katem ok. 40 stopni, tak wlasnie zgodnie z zaleceniami konstrutorow zrobil u siebie moj znajomy. 



"Zajrzałem na stronkę którą podał musso, kocioł na zdjęciu ładniutki, ale informacji o nim bardzo mało. Ciekawe, czy coś wiecie na temat tych pieców?"

Bie slyszalem niestety do tej pory o tych kotlach, pozostane w nowym domu przy atmosie.

"Ja bym się nie obawiał Zbyniu tych szkodników drewna. One chętnie wchodzą do drewna nie zabezpieczonego, najlepiej miękkiego. Wszystko co jest w domu drewniane jest solidnie zabezpieczone i raczej tam nie wśliźnie się żaden robaczek, ale ostrożnośni nigdy nie za dużo."

No wlasnie, troche sie obawiam tych szkodnikow, bo z tego co wiem, wypedzic takie cos z domu, jest rzecza niemozliwa.
Moze rzeczywisci problem tkwi w odpowiedniej konserwacji ?

Pozdrawiam 
Zbyniu

PS. Napisalem chyba troche chaotycznie i skrotowa, poprzedni tekst zniknal bez sladu  :Sad:

----------


## musso

Adres f-my DOMGAZ Marki k/ Warszawy tel. /22/781 15 49, 
Kowalewo Wlkp. tel /52/ 384 94 10.
dane tech pieca 25 KW
zakres mocy 10-25 KW
Sprawność 82-85%
max zużycie paliwa 6.5 kg/h
Masa 410 kg
Pojemność Wodna 100l
ojetość komory zał. 140 dcm
Byłem dzisiaj u producenta w Markach i pokazano mi pracujący piec, który ogrzewa salon sprzedaży i pom socjalne.
Piec posiada możliwość awaryjnej pracy z chwilą braku prądu. Zasilane są grawitacyjnie grzejniki CO  i CWU. Obwody te są podłączone do instalacji przed pompką widoczną na zdjęciu.
Pracę grawitacyjną umożliwja mu duża obiętość wody 100l konkurencja 50-60/. Pracuje wtedy jak zwykły piec.
Przedstawiciel producenta powiedział że na rynku UE Dopuszczone są tylko piece nowszej konstrukcji sterowanie nadmuchem pow. a nie wyciągiem. 
Przeglądając linki producentów tylko Atmos i Kostrzewa mają sterowanie wyciągiem pozostali 90% nadmuchem.
Niewąpliwą zaletą jest żaroodporny beton a nie wkładki szamotowe, które po paru sezonach trzeba wymieniać. Beton podobno wytrzymuje min. 20 lat.
Do dzisiaj byłem zdecydowany na Atmosa i chyba rzucę monetą w celu podjęcia decyzji o zakupje, a decyzję muszę podjąć do końca lutego. Jak macie jakies pytania to chętnie odpowiem, bo mam prospekt i faszerowano mi głowę przez 2 godz.
Pozdrowienia Musso

----------


## Zbyniu

musso napisal:
"Przedstawiciel producenta powiedział że na rynku UE Dopuszczone są tylko piece nowszej konstrukcji sterowanie nadmuchem pow. a nie wyciągiem. 
Przeglądając linki producentów tylko Atmos i Kostrzewa mają sterowanie wyciągiem pozostali 90% nadmuchem."

Informacja podana przez przedstawiciela firmy DOMGAZ o niedopusczeniu do sprzedazy w EU kotlow, wyposazonych w wentylator wyciagowy jest oczywiscie nieprawdziwa:
kotly ATMOS jak rowniez i inne kotly na drewno wyposazone w entylator wyciagowy, sa sprzedawane w wielu krajach, rowniez w EU, kilka przykladowych linkow dystrybutorow:

http://www.holzvergaser-kessel.de/
http://www.baudochselbst.de/produkte...n/technik.html
http://www.sieger.net/
http://www.steinberg.ch/holzvergaser.htm
http://www.holzvergaser-kessel.de/

Na podstawie lektury materialow informacyjnych zachodzich producentow mozna sie pokusic o stwierdzenie, iz wiekszodc kotlow na drewno pracuje z wentylatorem wyciagowym.
Porownanie kotlow z lista tutaj:
http://www.fnr.de/de/ak/ak000104.htm (plik w pdf-ie)
W tym obszernym dokumencie, opracowanym przez Niemiecka Agencje do spraw surowcow odnawialnych na stronie 8 w punkcie dziewiatym krotko wyjasniono roznice fukcjonowania wentylatorow nadmuchowych i wyciagowych ze wskazaniem na te drugie pod katem uzytkowania kotla.


" Niewąpliwą zaletą jest żaroodporny beton a nie wkładki szamotowe, które po paru sezonach trzeba wymieniać. Beton podobno wytrzymuje min. 20 lat."

Zapewnienia sprzedawcy o trwalosci betonu nie maja niestety potwierdzenia w rzeczywistosci.
Jego trwalosc jest porownywalna z ksztaltkami ceramicznymi np. w ATMOSIE, ktore kosztuja ok. 30-40 pln, a wiec mniej wiecej tyle ile nieduzy worek zaprawy z betonu ogniotrwalego, ktora znajomy przygotowywal przed rokiem do VIGAS-a.



"Do dzisiaj byłem zdecydowany na Atmosa i chyba rzucę monetą w celu podjęcia decyzji o zakupje, a decyzję muszę podjąć do końca lutego. Jak macie jakies pytania to chętnie odpowiem, bo mam prospekt i faszerowano mi głowę przez 2 godz"

Sprzedawcy jak wiadomo sa od tego, o czym i ty piszesz, aby przewrocic mniej zorientowanemu klientowi w glowie, jednak wez pod uwage podukty juz sprawdzone i niezawodne od lat, bo wydatek jest dosc pokazny.

Pozdr
Zbyniu


<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Zbyniu dnia 2003-02-14 23:14 ]</font>

----------


## musso

Zbyniu dziękuję za rzeczowy osąd mojego posta, który napisałem na podstawie informacji sprzedawcy DomGazu. Z forum wynika że temat pieca masz już rozpracowany i dlatego w poniedziałek zamawiam Atmosa DC20GS z lodomatem. Za Atmosem przemawia jeszcze długość drewnianych polan wynosząca 55cm czyli 1/2 klocka ciętego w lesie. 
Pozdrowienia 
Musso

_________________


<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: musso dnia 2003-02-15 16:42 ]</font>

----------


## Zbyniu

W specyfikacji technicznej Amos-a DC 20GS na wirtynie firmowej http://www.atmos.cz firma podaje nastepujace dane:
max. dlugosc polan 330 mm,
pojemnosc komory zaladowczej: 87 litrow.

Musso, chyba miales na mysli kolejny model DC 25GS ???

Pzdrawiam
Zbyniu

----------


## musso

Zbyniu
Masz rację - 330 mm.
Rozmawiałwm tel z f-mą Eko Energia z Wrocławia i w ciągu trzech dni mają mi przesłać cenę pieca z osprzętem do ogrzewania podłogowego parter, podasze grzejniki, cwu 200l w zestawie z lodomatem i bez.
Pozdrowienia 
Musso

----------


## krzyszt17

Dzięki za odpowiedzi na moje pytania.
Pozdrawiam Krzysztof

----------


## krzyszt17

Mam następujące pytanie. Jakie grzejniki macie zamiar zastosować w waszych instalacjach CO i jakie rurki (plastiki, miedź)? Pytam dlatego, gdyż otwarta instalacja CO wg tego co wyczytałem na forum jest bardziej podatna na korozję.
I powtarzam wcześniej zadawane już pytanie. Czy zbiornik wyrównawczy może być w łazience na poddaszu (gdzie Wy go umieszczacie) i jakiej (orientacyjnie) powinien być pojemności?
Pozdrawiam Krzysztof

----------


## kaKa

Witam,

Ja bede mial grzejniki metalowe (jakiej firmy, jeszcze nie wiem). Instalacja u mnie bedzie zrobiona tak: 1) cala kotlownia z trab zelaznych (u nas miedzi poki co nie stosuja), 2)od kolektorow  w plastiku. 

Czytalem na forum wypowiedzi o jakby zwiekszonej korozji grzejnikow metalowych w systemie otwartym, ale byly to raczej rozwazania teoretyczne. Zapytam swoich instalatorow, musza wiedziec, jezeli taki problem jest. 

Co do zbiornika wyrownawczego - nie wiem. Niech mysla o tym moi instalatorzy. 

kaKa

----------


## krzyszt17

Dzięki kaKa. Ciekawe co sądzą Zbyniu i Robert, Musso?

----------


## Zbyniu

Witam!
w swojej instalacji zastosuje grzejniki "kermi", a to ze wzgledu na cene i rabaty, jakie daja w moim przypadku dyustrybutorzy.

Problem korozji krzejnikow wedlug mojeogo rozeznania i doswiadczen jest rzecza marginalna i nie warta rozwazania.

Polozenie zbiornika wyrownawczego w moim przypadku bedzie on na poddaszu ze wzgledu na to, iz mam tam wykonan instalacje grzejnikowa.
Jego pojemnosc uzalezniona bedzie oczywiscie od pojemnosci calego ukladu.
U siebie dla akumulacki dla ukladu o pojemnosci ok. 2300 litrow zastosuje zbiornik o poj. ok. 60 litrow.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## musso

Witam
Ja zastosuję układ mieszany, podłogówka zamknięty poprzez wymiennik. Grzejniki, CWU układ otwarty grawitacyjny. VPS przesłał mi faxem schemat takiego układu, za co mu bardzo dziękuję. Grzejniki alu możliwie tanie. Układ napełnię tak jak sąsiad rozcieńczonym borygiem eko. /-15 i nie zamarzło/
Dostałem wycene Atmosa DC20GS. Piec bez pogodówki /fabrycznie nie przewidują/ plus lodomat, termostaty itp z transportem do W-wy 7300 zł. drogo
Pozdrowienia Musso

----------


## Zbyniu

Cena wysoka, cena kotla podanego typu to ok. 4.500 brutto.
Porownaj: http://www.ekoenergia.wroc.pl/cennik.html

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Pagin

Witam,
Prosba do Kochanej Redakcji (mam nadzieje ze inni Forumowicze zgodza sie ze mna). Czy moznaby przeniesc ten watek do Wymiany doswiadzczen?
Dziekuje i pozdrawiam

----------


## Pagin

Witam,
Prosba do Kochanej Redakcji (mam nadzieje ze inni Forumowicze zgodza sie ze mna). Czy moznaby przeniesc ten watek do Wymiany doswiadzczen?
Dziekuje i pozdrawiam

----------


## krzyszt17

Dziękuję za wyjaśnienia. Co do przeniesienia wątku do wymiany doświadczeń, to ja jestem przeciw. Wątek "przedstaw się", a w nim "chętnie pomogę" wydaje się pasować do sytuacji, że ja, albo Ty Pagin, zadajemy pytania, a Ci, którzy wiedzą więcej są tak mili, że na nie odpowiadają.
A tak w ogóle to my tu jesteśmy przez zasiedzene.+

----------


## kaKa

Witam,

ja jestem rowniez przeciw wyniesienia tego watku do "Wymiany doswiadczen". Mysle, ze tu on pasuje najlepiej. A w "wymianie doswiadczen" byloby go o wiele, wiele trudniej odnalezc.

No i ruszyla sprawa z kominkiem i rozprowadzeniem trab. Postanowilem - nie bede rozprowadzal, kominek bedzie u mnie meblem na romantyczne wieczory przy winie  :Wink2: 

Jedna z przyczyn byla finansowa - metr ocieplonej traby to 20 Lt + potrzebny wentylator do pedzania powietrza (u nas minimum 600 Lt). Druga przyczyna - musialbym robic sufit podwieszany jak minimum 15 cm. Nie na to budowalem 2.90 aby miec 2.75 wysokosci.
I ostatnia - za ostatnie dwa lata prad przepadl u nas 1 raz, na okolo 15 godzin. Kupie UPS-a na akumulator i te 15 godzin na pewno wytrzymam krecac tylko kilka pomp.

kaKa

----------


## krzyszt17

Ja, chyba zrobię rozprowadzenie ciepła, ale do pomieszczeń na górze plus salon w którym jest kominek. Rozprowadzenie będzie grawitacyjne (mniejsze koszty i szum). Na poddaszu nie muszę opuszczać też sufitu. Sądzę, że koszty nie będą duże.
Pozdrawiam Krzysztof

----------


## czekan

Witam.
Zrezygnowałem z rozprowadzenia ciepłego powietrza ze względu na koszty.Tylko salon i hol nad nim.Dostałem informacje że przedstawiciele Atmosa podnoszą cene ojakieś 5-8% od 01-03
nie wiem czy straszyli ale odniosłem wrarzenie że to wiadomość prawdziwa.Pozdrowienia

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

Witam wszystkich znów. Troszkę mnie nie było, ale się nie obijałem. Załatwiam kredyt i jak tylko pieniądzę będą na koncie wybieram się do fabryki Atmosa - jak obiecałem. Jeśli chodzi o kominek to na pewno u mnie będzie, jak na razie nie myślę o rozporowadzaniu ciepłego powietrza, bardziej zależy mi na atmosferze  :Smile: . Jest jednak możliwość ogrzewania kominkiem salonu i dwóch sypialni na poddaszu. Kominek to jednak pieść przyszłości dla mnie. Teraz kończę sufity na parterze, potem będzie czas na piwnice no i jak będzie kasa od razu zabieram się za CO.
Pozdrawiam 
Robert
PS: dobrze że się broniliście przed przenosinami do innego wątku. Miałbym problemy z trafieniem "do domu"  :Smile:

----------


## kaKa

Witaj Robercie,

"do domu", pieknie brzmi  :Smile: 
Ja tez tu zagladam jak do domu  :Smile:

----------


## krzyszt17

Przyznaję Wam rację. Mimo, że jestem na zupełnie innym etapie inwestycji i bardziej interesują mnie inne sprawy, zawsze najpierw zaglądam do tego wątku. Witam Robert, ja podobnie jak Ty wczoraj podpisałem umowę kredytową, mam umówione ekipy i jak przyświeci mocniej słonko czas ruszać.
Pozdrawiam Krzysztof

----------


## Bruno

> On 2003-02-21 19:39, musso wrote:
> Witam
> Układ napełnię tak jak sąsiad rozcieńczonym borygiem eko. /-15 i nie zamarzło/
> Pozdrowienia Musso


Witam!
Buduję dom letniskowy w Beskidach i stanąłem przed problemem ogrzewania. Las  mam blisko więc drzewo  w miarę tanie. Stąd pomysł na piec CO na drzewo. Jako że dom jest letniskowy ale całoroczny i będzie wykorzystywany w zimie przez około trzy tygodnie zachodzi  potrzeba stosowania płynów niezamarzających typu Borygo itp. Czy producenci pieców Atmos, Vigas , Orlan dopuszczają stosowanie takowych płynów? Jakie macie doświadczenia praktyczne, jak często trzeba wymieniać taki płyn?
Pozdrawiam Bruno

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

Witaj Bruno
Nie wiem co na ten temat producent, ale znajomy ma kocioł w górach w chatce używanej czasem zimą. Jest to kocioł na paliwo stałe (pali w nim drewnem a czasem jak im się chce wytaszczyc do góry to i węglem). Instalacja napełniona jest borygiem i chyba niezbyt czesto je wymieniają. Jesli będę miał okazję to spytam.
Pozdrawiam
Robert

----------


## kalbrun

polecono mi piec zgazujący drzewo KONOR :
http://www.konor.falcomp.pl/drewno.html
w cenie 5000 mam 2 zawory, 25 KW z pogodówką. Alternatywa do Atmosa? /cenowa chyba tak/. co śadzicie o tym piecu?
jest jeszce jeden:
RADAN "KARLIK ECO" http://www.radan.com.pl może jakoś ocenicie oba polecicie/odradzicie. wiem jedno dzięki waszym opiniom: brac ale z zbiornikiem akumulacyjnym i razcej nie oszczędzać na maksa (brać z pogodówką) byłbym wdzięczny za conieco na forum, są inni co pewnie chętnie poczytają. z góry dzięki. Przemek KAlbrun

----------


## krzyszt17

Niestety nie odpowiem Kalburnowi, ja w tym wątku głównie zadaję pytania. Ale jakoś w "Dniu Kobiet" wątek się urwał. Zaglądałem kilkanaście razy i ...nic, żadnych nowych wiadomości. Jakoś pusto tu się zrobiło ostatnio, a Robert tak ładnie pisał o powrocie do domu.
Ja mam zamiar za dwa, trzy tygodnie zaczynać od ław, a do jesieni chcę przykryć domek dachówką. W przyszłym roku pewnie jeszcze raz prześledzę wszystkie informacje z tego wątku gdyż zechcę montować ogrzewanie (może nawet wcześniej, by uciec przed watem). Wtedy pewnie będę miał kolejne pytania.
Pozdrawiam i liczę, że jak czas pozwoli napiszecie co u Was na budowach.
Krzysztof

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

Witam znów  :Smile: 
Niestety miałem "małą" przerwę szkoda
Załatwiam nadal kredyt...niestety  :Sad: 
Ale nadzieje są takie że już niedługo  :Smile: 
A wtedy chyba oduczę się spać na....na jakiś czas  :Wink2: 
Niestety Kalbrun też niewiele mogę powiedzieć na temat kotłów o które pytasz, myślę że Zbyniu ma rację określając je jako nieco gorsze od Atmosa. Jedno co mnie przekonuje za Atmosem to chyba lepsze wykonanie (nie jest spawany z płaskich blach) a co najważniejsze to opinia użytkowników o Atmosie właśnie.
Wiem może jakiś kocioł Karlik Zubr itp. są zdecydowanie lepsze ale na razie nieznane na rynku. Takie są jednak prawa rynku i jesli producenci chcą zdobyć rynek to niech się starają (niższa znacznie cena mnie by mogła przekonać). Wybieram się w kwietniu na targi budowlane w OPT w Katowicach.
Jesli wczesniej będzie kasa to w planie jest Atmos w Czechach.
pozdrawiam
Robert

----------


## kaKa

Witam  :Smile:  

Ja juz jestem tutaj!!

Tez kilka razy zagladalem do naszego watku, ale bylo pusto.
Juz moge sie pochwalic - MAM ATMOSA!!
Juz kupilem kociol i wiele innych rzeczy (regulatorow itp).

Z wygladu i pierwszych ogledzin kociol wyglada na zrobiony bardzo solidnie. Mam nadzieje w ogrzewaniu bedzie tak samo  :Wink2: 

Juz w maju bede montowal instalacje CO, a wiec obowiazkowo dam znac jak tam bylo.

Pozdrawiam

.. i zapraszam do czestszego pisania  :Smile: 

kaKa

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

Witam i ja znów  :Smile: 
Wprawdzie nie mogę się pochwalić Atmosem stojącym już w kotłowni jak KaKa ale ...dostałem kredyt  :Smile: 
Kasa będzie w poniedziałek, więc przy pierwszej nadażającej się okazji jadę do fabryki i jak nie kupię tam to chyba we Wrocławiu.
Aha i nie wiem czy wszyscy zainteresowani tutaj trafią bo dziś przeniesiono nas do wymiany doświadczeń.
Z budowlanym pozdrowieniem  :Wink2:  
Robert

----------


## kaKa

Witam, ale dlaczego nas przeniesiono do Wymiany doswiadczen?
Zgubimy sie tutaj.

Redakcjo, przeciez wiekszosc wypowiadajacych sie w tym watku osob byla przeciw wynoszeniu watku gdziekolwiek?
Pisalismy przyczyne - trudniej bedzie znalezc ten watek na forum w calej masie "Wymiany doswiadczen". Przeciez i tak na forum czym dalej, tym trudniej cos znalezc.

kaKa

----------


## krzyszt17

Witam. Znalazłem i ja Was w nowym miejscu. Cieszę się że Robert ma już kredyt, a kaKa Atmosa. Ja też dostałem kredyt i zrobiłem już pierwsze zakupy (narazie ściany, strop i zaliczka na dachówkę). Niedługo czas ruszać z budową. Musimy częściej tu zaglądać to nie przesuniemy się na n_tą strone i będzie łatwiej znaleźć nam ten wątek. 
Ciekawe co się dzieje z "naszym kompendium wiedzy" - Zbyniem?
Pozdrawiam Krzysztof

----------


## orum

Witam 
znalazlem nowa strone o jak mysle ciekawych kotłach http://www.heitzman.pl
mysle za ze wzgledu na budowe powinny miec wyzsza sprawnosc , komora załadowcza ma dlugosc 1 m  !!!!!!!!!  Informacje na stronie sa skompe , ale gwarancja jest jak powiedzial mi sprzedawca cztero krotnie dluzsza niz gwarancja Vigasa atmosa  itp . Tylko cena najmniejszy model kosztuje 17 000 zł. Troche dużo .

----------


## orum

http://www.heitzmann.pl

----------


## Zbyniu

Witam!

jestem wlasnie w trakcie wykonywania instalacji grzewczej.
Stad troche rzadziej zagladam na forum.

Dokladnie dzisiaj dostarczono mi kociolek, atmosa 32 kw.
W kwestii ogrzewania cwu rozwazam zastosowanie gazoweg podgrzewacza cieplej wody, ktory dodatkowo wyposazony jest w weazownice, ktora zasilana jest np. w okresie zimowym przez kociol na paliwo stale, w lecie natomiast mozna korzystac jedynie z gazu.
Korpus zbiornika jak rowiez wezownica wykonane sa z blachy nierdzewn3ej.
Pojemnosc 120 badz 150 l do wyboru, wada jest oczywiscie cena : za 120 l ok 2100 brutto.
Producent fiurma ( o ile dokladnie pamietam hydro-tech)
Moze macie jakies doswiadczenia z tym urzadzniem ??

W instalacji zastosuje 3 zbiorniki o lacznej pojemnosci ok. 2100 l.
Milym rozczarowaniem przy tym kotle jest spora komora zaladowcza, w porownniu z atmosem 25 kw. 
Bez watpienia kotly firmy Heitzmann sa z gornej polki, jednak zasada spalania, jak rowniez, co nie bez znaczenia zuzycie paliwa nie odbiega znaczaco od czeskich kotlow, jednak, jak przyznal przedstawiciel tej firmy na POllske, z ktorym mialem okazje porozmawia, firma liczy na odbiorcow instyty=ucjonalnych, do tej pory na kotly za tak wysoka cene sdecydowal sie wg. moich informacji jeden klient-milosnik ekologii z zasobnym portfelem.
Pamietajmy, ze sprawnosc tych najlepszych kotlow zgazujacych oscyluje w granicach 90%, co nie jest zbyt duza roznica w odniesieniu do znacznie tanszych produktow.

Sadze jednak, ze w przypadku poprawnie wykonanej instalacji z odpowiednia akumulacja ciepla nawet czeskie kotly, o prostej konstrukcji i pootwierdzonej niezawodnosci moga dac spora satysfakcje ich uzytkownikom.
W koncu chodzi nam wszystkim o osczednosci, wiec warto wczesniej przekalkulowac zakup.

Pozdrawiam
Zbyniu


<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Zbyniu dnia 2003-04-02 21:30 ]</font>

----------


## ADAMOS48

ZBYNIU 
Proszę napisz ile Cię te oszczędności kosztowały .ADAM

----------


## Zbyniu

W instalacji przykotlowej:

Kociol atmos dc32s : 4500 brutto
3 zbiorniki: wykonaie na zlecenie : 1500 brutto (bez rachunku)

Zawory mieszajace: po 100 pln
silowniki: po 250 pln brutto
zawor termostatyczny: 210 pln brutto
Produkty esbe

pompy leszczynskie do co ok. 200 pln brutto za szt.

Powyzsze ceny po rabatach.

starowanie pogodowe fimry compit ok. 450 pln brutto

Opal juz jest za darmo na najblizsze 3 sezony  :Smile: 

POzdr
Zbyniu


<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Zbyniu dnia 2003-04-02 21:04 ]</font>

----------


## krzysztofh

Gradziu !
Skoro się deklarujesz że pomożesz jako projektant to mam pytanie:
Jeżeli w kotłowni o powierzchni 11m2 jest montowany kocioł kondensacyjny turbo, czyli taki, który zasysa powietrze z zewnątrz, kotłownia ma okno z nawiewnikiem aereco to czy trzeba stosować zetkę czy można z niej zrezygnować?

----------


## krzyszt17

Zbyniu, a dlaczego kupiłeś Atmosa 32, wcześniej mówiłeś o 25, jaką masz pow. domu do ogrzania?
KaKa jak wysoko od podłogi umieściłeś w kominie otwór odprowadzający spaliny z kotła i jakiej on jest średnicy? Czy w Atmosie 32 i 25 jest tak samo, czy są różnice w odprowadzeniu spalin?
Pozdrawiam Krzysztof

----------


## Bartt

krzysztofh - oczywiście zetka jest zupełnie zbędna. Nie wiem tylko, jak się ma minimalna odległość nawiewnika do wylotu kominka turbo - chyba tak jak okna 0,5m, ale ja bym dał więcej  :Smile:

----------


## Bartt

Gradziu ja też mam pytanie.

Masz kominek i rekuperator i jak sam pisałeś kanał grawitacyjny w salonie
1 - czy pamiętasz może przepis, który nakazuje istnienie takowego połączenia kominka z grawitacją
2 - czy kanał ten zatkałeś po odbiorze, czy go urzytkujesz (potencjalne źródło ucieczki ciepła)
Jest inny przepis, który wyklucza współisrtnienie wentylacji mechanicznej i grawitacyjnej w jednym pomieszczeniu i chcę ustalić ich wzajemną nadrzędność. Pozdrawiam Bartek

----------


## Zbyniu

Krzysztof napisal:
"Zbyniu, a dlaczego kupiłeś Atmosa 32, wcześniej mówiłeś o 25, jaką masz pow. domu do ogrzania?"

Atmos 25 kw stoi u rodzicow, do budowanego przeze mnie domu wstawilem 32 kw, pow. do ogrzania to ok. 230 metrow plus cwu.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## krzyszt17

Dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------


## kaKa

krzyszt17, wczesniej napisalem, ze juz mam kociol Atmosa, ale stoi on jeszcze niezainstalowany, a wiec nie moge podac ci tej wysokosci.
Zbyniu musi napewno wiedziec.
Poproboje tez poszukac w instrukcji.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Zbyniu

Np. tutaj wszystkie dane:

http://www.atmos.cz/kotle1.phtml?germany

POzdr
Zbyniu

----------


## orum

pieca jeszcze nie mam , ale juz zbieram drewno . Mysle o wyborze pieca ORLAN , jak myslicie bedzie to dobra decyzja ? Dlatego ten bo jezeli moge wybierac to dam zarobic polskiemu producentowi , a dlatego nie atmos , bo boje sie o te ksztaltki szamotowe . Nie popekają szybko? czy ktoszna koszt ich ewentualnej wymiany?

----------


## krzysztofh

Bart.
Dla mnie jest to również oczywiste, ale co mówią przepisy. Nie chciałbym, aby kominiarz przy odbiorze kominów i kotłowni miał jakieś ale!

----------


## Zbyniu

Orum napisal:

pieca jeszcze nie mam , ale juz zbieram drewno . Mysle o wyborze pieca ORLAN , jak myslicie bedzie to dobra decyzja ? Dlatego ten bo jezeli moge wybierac to dam zarobic polskiemu producentowi , a dlatego nie atmos , bo boje sie o te ksztaltki szamotowe . Nie popekają szybko? czy ktoszna koszt ich ewentualnej wymiany? 

Podobna argumentacje, dotyczaca czeskich kotlow slyszalem ze strony sprzedawcow ww. polskich wyrobow.

Jednak budowa instalacji z kotlem na zgazowanie drewna wymaga, przynajmniej tak sadze, zastanowienia sie, w jaki sposob powinna ona prawidlowo fukncjonowac.

Poniewaz wszyscy fachowcy, pomijajac sprzedawcow kotlow, zgodnie zalecaja budowe tego typu instalacji w oparciu o akumulacje ciepla, nnalezy chyba pod tym katem rozpatrywac wybor urzadzen.

Wiele rzeczowych dyskusji sledze na niemieckich forach budowlanych, gdzie rynek kotlow na drewno jest bardzo rozbudowany.

Polecam zglebienie tematu bez pochopnego odwolywania sie do hasel "lepsze bo polskie"

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## orum

OK , szczerze mowiąc sprawa wkladu szamotowego nie dyskwalifikuje wg mnie tego kotła (atmos) a nawet to co widzialem na obrazku w ich prospekcie - ze korpus spawany jest przez automat , jest dla mnie duzym plusem . Mysle jednak ze konstrukcujnie niewiele sie roznia , sterowanie i ragulacja kotlem jest prawie identyczna wiec co wg was ( skoro zdecydowaliscie sie na zakup atmosow ) przemawia na ich korzysc ?
A co , jezeli jest cos takiego na korzysc vigasa i orlana ? 
Osobiście zastanawiam sie , nie jestem pewien jednak czy tak do konca rachunek ekonom za tym przemawia - na dakupem kotla Heitzmann - co myslicie o tym?

----------


## Zbyniu

Za ATMOS-em w moim przypadku przemowily: wysoka jakosc i estetyka wykonania, prostota obslugi, niskie koszty eksloatacji,
trwalosc korpusu, wykonanego w systemie rurowymi niska awaryjnosc, wysoka sprawnosc kotla


Oczywiscie zasada spalania gazu drzewnego pozostaje we wszystkich kotlach niezmienna.

Wsomniany przez Ciebie Heitzmann to zakup w gornej polki za kilkakrotnie (!) wieksze pieniazki, zatem dosc droga inwestycja dla indywidualnego uzytkownika.
Uzytkownicy drogich kotlow na zachodzie, bogato wyposazonych np. w sonde lambda i in. ponosza, jak sami pisza, jednak spore wydatki na niestety koieczne wymiany serwoisowe, np. dosc czeste awararie sondy lambda.
Warto tez chyba wspomniec, iz mimo wysokich nakladow sprawnosc tych urzadzen nie bedzie znaczaco odbiegac od dostepnych u nas kotlow.


Lepszym rozwiazaniem byloby, moim skromnym zdaniem, ulokowac taka gotowke w zakup tanszego kotla dobrej jakosci wraz z akumulacja i automatyka.
Wiem z wlasnego doswiadczenia, ze sam kociol na drewno, bez wzgledu na cene, nie zastapi niestety wszystkich elementow instalacji.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## kaKa

Witam,

calkowicie popieram zdanie Zbyniu - kociol to jeszcze nie wszystko. Jezeli bedziesz mial super kociol a instalacje bez akumulacji, to tak naprawde wielkiej roznicy w porownaniu z dwa razy tanszym kotlem nie bedzie. Po prostu to bedzie tylko kilkoprocentowy wrost wydajnosci, moze wieksza satysfakcja z "dobrego zakupu". Ale wiecej nic.
A przeciez kazdy budujacy wie co znacze te kilka tysiecy juz na koncowym etapie. Kiedy juz trzeba zamieszkac, a pieniedzy wlasnie nie starczy na plytki.

Jestem rowniez za instalacje z akumulacja i zbiornikami. Tak i robie u siebie.

kaKa

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

Witam  :Smile: 
Wybrałem się w końcu do kilku firm oferujących kotły Atmos.
Jestem zdecydowany na 100% zamówić kocioł zaraz po świętach. Właściwie to mogłem zamówić kocioł już wczoraj ale...
W związku z tym ale mam do was Zbyniu, KaKa parę pytań.
Niby widziałem Atmosa DC 32GS pracującego w instalacji ze zbiornikami akumulacyjnymi i zbiornikiem CWU. Do tego w instalacji był Laddomat, dwie pompy do dwóch obiegów, termostaty, zawór (mieszacz) itd. System zaopatrzony był nawet w UPS który zapewnić ma pracę pompy przez 30 minut po wyłączeniu zasilania sieci. Ponieważ jednak nie mam na to pieniążków (tutaj zgadzam sie z Tobą KaKA  :Smile:  na UPS, myślałem o tym jak zapewnić grawitacyjny przepływ wody z kotła w razie wyłączenia prądu. Zbyniu mam więc pytanie czy masz zainstalowany na taką ewentulanośc zawór pływakowy (czy jak on sie tam nazywa)?
Po drugie chciałbym wiedzieć w jaki sposób wszystko połączyliście (Zbyniu, KaKa) czy wg któregoś ze schematów producenta kotłów czy macie jeszcze jakieś dodatkowe bajery?
Producent podaje kilka sposobów w tym dwa ze zbiornikami akumulacyjnymi jeden schemat z Laddomatem, drugi z pompą zamiast laddomatu. Co więc wybrać? Dlatego nie zamówiłem kotła właśnie, chcąc się najpierw dowiedzieć co zamówić wraz z nim.
Interesuje mnie jeszcze jak wpiąc we wszystko pogodowkę Compit-u?
Jeśli macie jakieś dokładne schematy to byłbym wdzięczny  :Smile: ))
A z innych wiadomości z frontu  :Wink2: ): zrobiłem wejscie do domku, po świetach zamawiam kocioł i w związku z tym przygotuję dla niego "odświętnie"  :Wink2:  piwnice. 
I tak na marginesie jeszcze Zdrowych wesołych świąt życzę  :Smile: 
Pozdrawiam
Robert

----------


## Zbyniu

Robert napisal:

"Niby widziałem Atmosa DC 32GS pracującego w instalacji ze zbiornikami akumulacyjnymi i zbiornikiem CWU. Do tego w instalacji był Laddomat, dwie pompy do dwóch obiegów, termostaty, zawór (mieszacz) itd. System zaopatrzony był nawet w UPS który zapewnić ma pracę pompy przez 30 minut po wyłączeniu zasilania sieci. Ponieważ jednak nie mam na to pieniążków (tutaj zgadzam sie z Tobą KaKA  na UPS, myślałem o tym jak zapewnić grawitacyjny przepływ wody z kotła w razie wyłączenia prądu. Zbyniu mam więc pytanie czy masz zainstalowany na taką ewentulanośc zawór pływakowy (czy jak on sie tam nazywa)?"

Tak, mam taki zawor zainstalowany w razie braku pradu zawor zwrotny klapkowy, pod ta nazwa chciano mi sprzedac na rynku kilka roznych typow zaworow, ostatecznie zakupilem je  w firmie Technika Grzewcza  http://www.technikagrzewcza.com/ofer...os-cennik.html , w moim przypadku vyl toHR 0027 zawór zwrotny grawitacyjny poziomy 5/4" 34 pln
 To sa takie zawory, jakie powinienes zainstalowac do kotla na drewno, zadne roznicowe itp.

Wydaje mi sie, iz dosc istotna sprawa oprocz ups-a dla zapewnienia grawitacyjengpo obiegu miedzy kotlem a zbiornikami i dalej bedzie odpowiedznia srednica rur, w przypadku polaczenia kotla ze zbiornikami fachowcy zalecaja mozliwie wieksza srednice, ja zastosowalem zawor esbe 32/60, zawor zwrotny klapowy o tej samej srednicy, w polaczeniu z pompa co i dodatkowo zaworami kulowymi, umozliwiajacymi latwiejszy demontaz w razie koniecznosci efekt bedzie, jak sadze, identyczny jak przy zastosowaniu drozszego laddomatu w obrebie tych elementow przy instalacji przykotlowej.
Mozna oczywiscie zastoisowac wieksza srednice zaworu termostatycznego jak rowniez zaworu klapowego, wowczas obieg grawitacyjny bedzie sie odbywal zapewne z mniejszmi przeszkodami.
Schemat takiego polaczenia, co prawda bez uwzglednienia zastosowania dodatkowych zaworow kulowych jest na stronie www atmos-a.
Jesli chodzi o cene, przez zastosowanie takiego polaczenia zaoszzcedzilem ok. 500 pln
Jesli bedziesz zainteresowany miejscem zakupu czesci i cenami, podam ci namiary na priva.


"Po drugie chciałbym wiedzieć w jaki sposób wszystko połączyliście (Zbyniu, KaKa) czy wg któregoś ze schematów producenta kotłów czy macie jeszcze jakieś dodatkowe bajery?"

"Bajery", jak piszesz, mozna zastosowac dysponujac przygotowanym przez kociol odpowiednim zapasem goracej wody w zbiornikach akumulacych.

W moim przypadku rozdzielilem poszczegolne obiegi za pomoca oddzielnych zaworow mieszajacych na: poddasze, parter, podlogowke oraz ladowanie cwu.
Te obiego moga pracowac zupelnie niezaleznie od siebie, z odrebnymi charakterystykami grzewczymi dla kazdego ukladu.

Przygotowanie cieplej uzytkowej powierzylem gazowemu ogrzewaczowi, w ktorym zamontowana jest dodatkowo wezownica/ wymiennik z zasiolaniem z obiegu kotla na drewno w sezonie grzewczym,. wlecie natomiast z wlasnego palnika gazowego.
calosc ma 120 l ibedzie sterowana za pomoca sterownika R 322 compit-u.



"Interesuje mnie jeszcze jak wpiąc we wszystko pogodowkę Compit-u?"
Przy zastosowaniu akumulacji bedziesz korzystal z gotowego zrodla cieplej wody, wiec zastosujesz regulatory obiegow grzewczych, swego czasu KaKa podeslal mi swoj schemat instalacji,
polecam zatem, ja swoj schemat nosze w glowie, ale nie odbiega on od tego, co bedzie u siebie robil KaKa poza tym, ze dodalem dodatkowy obieg grzewczy.


"A z innych wiadomości z frontu ): zrobiłem wejscie do domku, po świetach zamawiam kocioł i w związku z tym przygotuję dla niego "odświętnie"  piwnice."

Ciesze sie, ze idziesz do przodu, a drewno juz masz ???  :Smile: 

I tak na marginesie jeszcze Zdrowych wesołych świąt życzę 
Dzieki Robercie, Tobit rowniez wzystkiego najlepszego, duzo zdrowia i wytrwalosci w dazeniu do celu.

Pozdrawiam swiatecznie !
Zbyniu

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

Witam ponownie  :Smile: 
Siedzę w pracy więc korzystam z sieci  :Wink2: )
Zbyniu jeśli możesz to proszę poslij na priva wszystkie informacje gdzie co i jak kupować?
Po świętach zabieranm się za to...w końcu wy (czyli Ty i Kaka) macie już kotły i instalacje a ja jeszcze w lesie.
A czas najwyższy zacząc zbierać drewno.
Pozdrawiam raz jeszcze świątecznie  :Smile: 
Robert
PS: mój mail [email protected]

----------


## kaKa

Witam, witam was wszystkich!!

Sorry, ze tylko teraz odpowiadam. Ale nawal na budowie, na pracy, i brak internetu w domu skazal sie na mojej 2 tygodniowej (dla mnie baardzo dlugiej) przerwie bez pobytu na forum.

Od razu odpowiadam na pytania:, Robercie, co do zaworu plywakowego, to ja nie bede mial jego takiego oddzielnego. U mnie bedzie on w laddomacie.

Przeslalem ci Robercie moj schemat (ten co Zbyniu wspominal). U mnie wszystko bedzie jak na tym schemacie, tylko na "malym" kregu bedzie laddomat.

Pozdrawiam z "dojsciem do etapu instalacji"  :Smile:   :Smile: 

No wlasnie, a jak u was z drzewem? Ja juz moge sie pochwalic  :Smile:  Kupilem 23 m3 brzozy (nie metry). Myslalem, ze wiecej tego bedzie  :Wink2: .  W sobote zabieram sie za pilowanie i szczepanie.
Jak to wszystko zrobie, to ladnie poskladam i niech sobie schnie do jesieni. Ale nie wiem czy dostatecznie wyschnie.
Jezeli nie, to juz namierzylem brykiety (pellety czy jakos tak). Cena odstraszajaca, ale podobno maja tylko 10 proc wilgotnosci.

Pozdrawiam

kaKa

----------


## krzyszt17

Witam wszystkich z tego wątku. Mimo, że się nie odzywam często zaglądam tutaj, kopiuję wiadomości, mnie przydadzą się pewnie za rok. Ogrodziłem już działkę (prawie 500m siatki), postawiłem szopę na mat. bud. a dzisiaj kupuję betoniarkę. Na początku maja zaczną mi zwozić materiały i ruszę wreszcie z budową. Najgorsze jest to, że jeszcze nic nie widać (chodzi o budynek) a właśnie skończyła mi się pierwsza transza kredytu. Są co prawda zamówione materiały na stan surowy (większość), ale pieniądze rozchodzą się strasznie szybko. Czy u Was też tak było?
Mam prośbę do kaKa, jeśli będzie wolna chwila wyślij i mnie ten schemat. Mój adres: [email protected] z góry dziękuję.
Pozdrowienia dla Zbynia, kaKa, Roberta i innych którzy tu zaglądają.
Krzysztof

----------


## wojas

Witam, 
Watek sledze juz jakis czas, ale moment wyboru kotla sie zbliza, wiec i ja sie podlączam do prośby o wysłanie schematu ([email protected]). Moja instalacja ma miec dwa obwody, bez c.w.u., w przyszłości z akumulacją (braki miejsca). Kociołkiem awaryjnym bedzie elektryczny 22kW, który grzał przez miniony sezon, a podstawowy ma być na drewno. W moim regionie troche malo slychac o Atmosach, wiecej jest Vigasow i Orlanów, ale ja na razie jestem zdecydowany na Atmosa 22kW (120m2 domu). Ostatnio sprawdzalem rowniez firme ZAR ze Szczecina. Ich najmniejsze kotły 20 i 25 kW maja palenisko nie z szamotu a z zeliwa - dla zainteresowanych, chociaż cena, doswiadczenie i renoma sklania mnie do Atmosa. Co do tego szamotu to ja mam niemiłe doswiadczenia z kominkiem, w ktorym takie ksztaltki mi pekly. Może z kotlem bedzie OK. 
Z gory dziekuje za schemat - przyda sie na bank. Czy mozecie cos doradzic na temat wlaczenia tych dwoch roznych kotłow do jednej instalacji?
Wojtek.

PS.
Mi przywiezli 20m3 brzozy - siekiera mi sie sni po nocach.

----------


## kaKa

Witamy Wojtku w klubie "zgazowywaczy"  :Smile: 

Wyslalem ci schemat.

Co do podlaczenia elektrycznego kotla jako zapasowego, to jak to zrobic ze strony technicznej nie powiem (powierzybym to instalatorom). Ale ja go przedstawiam obok kotla zgazowujacego. Po prostu zaworem (kulowym czy jak to sie nazywa) znajdujacym sie na powrocie wody CO przed kotlem odlaczasz kociol na drewno i wlaczasz kociol elektryczny. A dalej ciepla juz woda pojdzie przez wszystkie obiegi kotla.
Tylko ciekawie, czy do kotla elektrycznego wazne jest jaka bedzie temperatura powrotu?
Planujac uzywac kociol elektryczny w CO ze zbiornikami akumulacyjnymi (zeby nie nagrzewac calych zbiornikow) trzeba by jeszcze zalozyc dwa zawory kulowe na powrocie wody CO przed samymi zbiornikami (patrz schemat).
Wtedy przed wlaczeniem kotla elektrycznego zamykamy dwa zawory kulowe (jezeli dwa zbiorniki jak u mnie, to wtedy dwa, jezeli jeden, to jeden  :Wink2: ) przy zbiornikach, jeden zawor przy kotle na drewno. I woda CO pojdzie przez wszystkie obwody, rowniez przez zbiorniki, ale tylko przy samej gorze. A na powrocie zbiorniki ominie. Tak nie ogrzejemy calych zbiornikow.

Ja to tak rozumiem.
Niech sie wypowiedza lepiej na tym sie znajacy (Zbyniu).

Pozdrawiam

kaKa

----------


## Krystian

Tyle pytań a chętny do pomocy milcze, może wreszcie odpowiesz na kilka? Szczególnie interesują mnie zasady wentylacji w pokoju z kominkiem (potał o to Bartt)?
Napisz przynajmniej,że oferta nieaktualna...

----------


## Krystian

Tyle pytań a chętny do pomocy milczy, może wreszcie odpowiesz na kilka? Szczególnie interesują mnie zasady wentylacji w pokoju z kominkiem (potał o to Bartt)?
Napisz przynajmniej,że oferta nieaktualna..

----------


## Feft

Niestety, Gradziu nie odpowiada od ok. 2 miesięcy - zaczął mi projektować instalację CO i zniknął. Chyba pora szukać kogoś innego do pomocy.

----------

Schemat takiego polaczenia kotlow o jakie pyta woja, jest dla przykladu tutaj:

http://www.buderus.cz/web1/dok/schema/05647717.pdf
albo 
http://www.getreideheizung.de/praxis/pr_schema.htm
Mozna je oczywicie stosowac w przypadku ukladow zamknietych.


POzdr
Zbyniu

----------

Witam 
Oglądalem wczoraj kotlownie w ktorej dziala ATMOS , zgrabny piec, mam jednak kilka pytan:
-czy on zawsze tak kopci , cala kotlownia jest czarna , a otwarcie drzwiczek -katastrofa. Jaka moze byc tego przyczyna , czy jest to normalne ? Do tej pory myslalem ze zamontowany w kotle wentylator odsysa spaliny .
-kociol ktory widzialem caly oblepiony byl nagarem (sadza smoła) nawet z dzwiczek pomimo uszczelki cos wyciekało. Czy jest to tylko wina nieumiejetnego palenia , lub mokrego opału? Czy akumulator ciepla pozwoli mi tego uniknac , mysle ze kociol pracuje z obnizona moca i to sa tego skutki.
-czy w przypadku atmosa ma sens instalowanie dodatkowego sterowania (piszecie o kompicie) skoro wg mnie nie mozna tam specjalnie miec wplywu na proces spalania bo reguluje go tylko reg ciagu. Jezeli bede chcial podwyzszyc temp pom to i tak bede musial zmienic tem na reg ciagu recznie (chyba )W takim razie w jaki sposob COMPIT steruje procesem spalania ?
-jakiej wielkosci min powinienem podlaczyc akumulator ciepla ijaki powinienem wybrac piec do domu 320 m2 ( wybralem 32 KW)i czy drewno kupione w marcu tego roku bedzie nadawalo sie do palenia w najblizszym sezonie ?( dąb , grab , brzoza)
Pozdrawiam
Roman

----------

hooooooooop do gory , moze ktos znajdzie moje pytanie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

Witaj Roman w gronie zgazowywaczy  :Smile: 
Wprawdzie nie jestem specem ale spróbuję odpowiedzieć.
Widziałem dwie działające kotłownie Atmosa:
jedną z kotłem 50 kW ze zbiornikiem CWU 300l, kocił nie był zbytnio ubrudzony, troszkę tak ale wynika to chyba z faktu że jego właściciel przyznał się że pali mokrym drewnem latem żeby się nie zagotowała woda w zbiorniku CWU i kotle.
Kocił generalnie spala 30-40 m3 buczyny pracując cały rok!!!! W małym pensjonacie w beskidach, jedyna automatyka to zawóg (mieszacz) i dwie pompy,
Drugi kocioł DC 32DS widziałem podczas pracy z dwoma zbiornikami akumulacyjnymi i zbiornikiem CWU, kocioł był czysty, nie było pyłu w pomieszczeniu, ściany były też czyste. Tutaj właściciel zaznaczył że przestrzega zaleceń producenta i pali tylko i wyłącznie suchym drewnem (przed budynkiem widziałem buk, świerk i brzozę).
Myślę, że masz racje że nagar jest spowodowany pracą kotła na obnizonej mocy.
Sterowanie ma sens moim zdaniem kiedy kocioł pracuje ze zbiornikami akumulacyjnymi. Compit steruje więc wtedy wodą w zbiornikach akumulacyjnych i CWU. Masz wtedy zasilanie grzejników niczym z kotła gazowego czy olejowego....jeśli tylko w zbiornikach jest woda o wystarczającej temp. Compit  zapewnia bezobsługową pracę systemu, Ty dbasz tylko by temp. Wody nie spadła więc co jakiś czas (im zimniej tym cześciej, im cieplej tym okresy bez pracy kotła mogą być dłuższe, zależnie od pojemnosci zbiorników akumulacyjnych).
Oczywiście kocioł wtedy kiedy już pracuje pracuje w warunkach dla niego optymalnych więc nie powinien kopcić i brudzić.
Wielkość zbiorników akumulacyjnych do kotła o konkretnej mocy podaje producent....sprawdz na stronie Atmosa, mają już strony po polsku.
Nie wiem czy 32kW wystarczą do Twojego domku, ja mam powierzchnię 250-280 m i wybrałem własnie 32kW  zgodnie z tym co radzi producent i nasz spec Zbynio J żeby kocioł jeśli ma pracować ze zbiornikami akumulacyjnymi miał nieco wiekszą moc (moc z naddatkiem)
To chyba wszystko co wiem J
Aha jeśli chodzi o drewno to....chyba nie zdążysz go wysuszyć, mam ten sam problem, ale mam nadzieję że jakoś pierwszy sezon uda się przetrwać.
Pozdrawiam
Robert

----------

Witam,

Roman napisal:


" -czy on zawsze tak kopci , cala kotlownia jest czarna , a otwarcie drzwiczek -katastrofa. Jaka moze byc tego przyczyna , czy jest to normalne ? Do tej pory myslalem ze zamontowany w kotle wentylator odsysa spaliny"

Mysle, ze w prawidlowo zaprojektowanej kotlowni nie powinno byc z tym problemow.
Wydostawanie sie dymu z kotla do kotlowni przez drzwiczki zasypowe spowodowane jest najczesciej przez kilka przynajmniej dla mnie znanych powodow:
- zbyt slaby ciag kominowy (najczestsza przyczyna)
Z kolei nalezy pamietac, ze zbyt duzy ciag w kominie spowoduje zapewne wieksze zuzycie opalu, dla zgrubnej regulacji u siebie zainstalowalem miedzy czopuchem a kominem mechaniczny regulator ciagu.

- zbyt rzadkie czyszenie kotla ( z popiolu  itd. )
- brak nawiewu do kotlowni, co w przypadku kotlowni na paliwo stale jest koniecznoscia
- polaczenie/a kolankowe kotla z kominem sa niestety niedopuszczalne
- przedwczesne podkladanie opalu przed wypaleniem sie do 1/3 1/4 objetosci komory zaladowczej



   " -kociol ktory widzialem caly oblepiony byl nagarem (sadza smoła) nawet z dzwiczek pomimo uszczelki cos wyciekało. Czy jest to tylko wina nieumiejetnego palenia , lub mokrego opału? Czy akumulator ciepla pozwoli mi tego uniknac , mysle ze kociol pracuje z obnizona moca i to sa tego skutki."

Jest zapewne kilka przyczyn takiego stanu rzeczy;
Po pierwsze jak piszecie praca kotla z obnizona wydajnoscia. W tym miejscu bardzo sie dziwie sprzedawcom kotlow, ktorzy otatnio goszcza na forum, iz przekonuja swoich niedoszlych klientow, iz praca wlasnie ich kotlow przebiega bez zaklocen nawet z minimalna wydajnoscia. Niestety nizc bardziej mylnego.
Z wlasnych doswiadczen wiem, ze zwlaszcza kociol na drewno uzyskuje poprawna/optymalna  wydajnosc pracuac z parametrami nominalnymi.
W warunkach pracy kotla z ukladem grzejnikow z zaworem mieszajacym parametry nominalne nie moga byc do konca osiagniete.
Pamietajmy, ze kotly na drewno i wszyskie paliwa stale wykazuja spora bezwladnosc, zatem ich praca z moca maksymalna nie jest wskazana bez zabezpieczenia akumulowania wytworzonego ciepla.
 Sprawa nieumiejetnego palenia nie powinna raczej wchodzic w rachube, zaladowanie do pelna komory zasypowej i nastepnie uruchomienie w kotle procesu zgazowania drewna powionno zawsze przebiegac bez zaklocen.
Mowa oczywiscie o drewnie suchym o przewidzianej maksymalnej wilgotnosci.
W moim przypadku przed zainstalowaniem zbiornika akumulacyjnego z zaworem mieszajcym wystepowaly wspomniane problemy, po zainstalowaniu ww. kociol zachowywal sie juz "normalnie".

Mozna wysnuc w tym miejscu zapewne wnioski co do instalowania/konfigueracji badz niezbednego osprzetu do kotla na drewno.




  "czy w przypadku atmosa ma sens instalowanie dodatkowego sterowania (piszecie o kompicie) skoro wg mnie nie mozna tam specjalnie miec wplywu na proces spalania bo reguluje go tylko reg ciagu. Jezeli bede chcial podwyzszyc temp pom to i tak bede musial zmienic tem na reg ciagu recznie (chyba )W takim razie w jaki sposob COMPIT steruje procesem spalania ?"

Regulatotu Compit podobnie jak dedykowane przez producenta czeskie sterowniki (niestety drozsze nawet na Slowacji ) sa raczej regulatorami obiegowymi, choc mozna w nich ustawiac temperature powrotu wody do kotla.

Weglug zrodel zachodznich specjalistow, ne ppownno sie raczej ingerowac w rekacje chcemiczna zgazowania drewna po jej uruchomieniu.
Kociol, ktory dochodzi do optymalnych parametrow, zostaje wowczas w pewnym moomencie zdlawiony i wydajnosc jego pracy musi niestety ulec obnizeniu.

Np. w Niemczech i nie tylko uzytkownicy, jak wynika z ich wypowiedzi, bardzo sobie cenia prostote obslugi ATMOS-a,
trzeba jednak pamietac, iz kotly zgazujace sa tam domyslnie instalowane z akumulatorem ciepla oraz sterowaniem elektronicznym.



  "-jakiej wielkosci min powinienem podlaczyc akumulator ciepla ijaki powinienem wybrac piec do domu 320 m2 ( wybralem 32 KW)i czy drewno kupione w marcu tego roku bedzie nadawalo sie do palenia w najblizszym sezonie ?( dąb , grab , brzoza)"


Minimum dla wyrownania mocy kotla to jak sadze ok. 1000 l.
Przy swoim kotle w budowanym domu zastosowalem 2100 l dla 32 kw
Mysle, ze dla powierzchni domu warto pomyslec o kotle w przedziale minimum  40 kw.
Nalezy wziac pod uwage mozliwe obnizenie mocy kotla ze wzgledu na mniejsza kalorycznosc opalu, co jak widac na waszym i moim niestety przykladzie moze sie zdarzyc.
Co do objeosci akumulacji nalezy zwrocic szczegolna uwage na wytyczne producenta.


Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------

Witam,

Roman napisal:


" -czy on zawsze tak kopci , cala kotlownia jest czarna , a otwarcie drzwiczek -katastrofa. Jaka moze byc tego przyczyna , czy jest to normalne ? Do tej pory myslalem ze zamontowany w kotle wentylator odsysa spaliny"

Mysle, ze w prawidlowo zaprojektowanej kotlowni nie powinno byc z tym problemow.
Wydostawanie sie dymu z kotla do kotlowni przez drzwiczki zasypowe spowodowane jest najczesciej przez kilka przynajmniej dla mnie znanych powodow:
- zbyt slaby ciag kominowy (najczestsza przyczyna)
Z kolei nalezy pamietac, ze zbyt duzy ciag w kominie spowoduje zapewne wieksze zuzycie opalu, dla zgrubnej regulacji u siebie zainstalowalem miedzy czopuchem a kominem mechaniczny regulator ciagu.

- zbyt rzadkie czyszenie kotla ( z popiolu  itd. )
- brak nawiewu do kotlowni, co w przypadku kotlowni na paliwo stale jest koniecznoscia
- polaczenie/a kolankowe kotla z kominem sa niestety niedopuszczalne
- przedwczesne podkladanie opalu przed wypaleniem sie do 1/3 1/4 objetosci komory zaladowczej



   " -kociol ktory widzialem caly oblepiony byl nagarem (sadza smoła) nawet z dzwiczek pomimo uszczelki cos wyciekało. Czy jest to tylko wina nieumiejetnego palenia , lub mokrego opału? Czy akumulator ciepla pozwoli mi tego uniknac , mysle ze kociol pracuje z obnizona moca i to sa tego skutki."

Jest zapewne kilka przyczyn takiego stanu rzeczy;
Po pierwsze jak piszecie praca kotla z obnizona wydajnoscia. W tym miejscu bardzo sie dziwie sprzedawcom kotlow, ktorzy otatnio goszcza na forum, iz przekonuja swoich niedoszlych klientow, iz praca wlasnie ich kotlow przebiega bez zaklocen nawet z minimalna wydajnoscia. Niestety nizc bardziej mylnego.
Z wlasnych doswiadczen wiem, ze zwlaszcza kociol na drewno uzyskuje poprawna/optymalna  wydajnosc pracuac z parametrami nominalnymi.
W warunkach pracy kotla z ukladem grzejnikow z zaworem mieszajacym parametry nominalne nie moga byc do konca osiagniete.
Pamietajmy, ze kotly na drewno i wszyskie paliwa stale wykazuja spora bezwladnosc, zatem ich praca z moca maksymalna nie jest wskazana bez zabezpieczenia akumulowania wytworzonego ciepla.
 Sprawa nieumiejetnego palenia nie powinna raczej wchodzic w rachube, zaladowanie do pelna komory zasypowej i nastepnie uruchomienie w kotle procesu zgazowania drewna powionno zawsze przebiegac bez zaklocen.
Mowa oczywiscie o drewnie suchym o przewidzianej maksymalnej wilgotnosci.
W moim przypadku przed zainstalowaniem zbiornika akumulacyjnego z zaworem mieszajcym wystepowaly wspomniane problemy, po zainstalowaniu ww. kociol zachowywal sie juz "normalnie".

Mozna wysnuc w tym miejscu zapewne wnioski co do instalowania/konfigueracji badz niezbednego osprzetu do kotla na drewno.




  "czy w przypadku atmosa ma sens instalowanie dodatkowego sterowania (piszecie o kompicie) skoro wg mnie nie mozna tam specjalnie miec wplywu na proces spalania bo reguluje go tylko reg ciagu. Jezeli bede chcial podwyzszyc temp pom to i tak bede musial zmienic tem na reg ciagu recznie (chyba )W takim razie w jaki sposob COMPIT steruje procesem spalania ?"

Regulatotu Compit podobnie jak dedykowane przez producenta czeskie sterowniki (niestety drozsze nawet na Slowacji ) sa raczej regulatorami obiegowymi, choc mozna w nich ustawiac temperature powrotu wody do kotla.

Weglug zrodel zachodznich specjalistow, ne ppownno sie raczej ingerowac w rekacje chcemiczna zgazowania drewna po jej uruchomieniu.
Kociol, ktory dochodzi do optymalnych parametrow, zostaje wowczas w pewnym moomencie zdlawiony i wydajnosc jego pracy musi niestety ulec obnizeniu.

Np. w Niemczech i nie tylko uzytkownicy, jak wynika z ich wypowiedzi, bardzo sobie cenia prostote obslugi ATMOS-a,
trzeba jednak pamietac, iz kotly zgazujace sa tam domyslnie instalowane z akumulatorem ciepla oraz sterowaniem elektronicznym.



  "-jakiej wielkosci min powinienem podlaczyc akumulator ciepla ijaki powinienem wybrac piec do domu 320 m2 ( wybralem 32 KW)i czy drewno kupione w marcu tego roku bedzie nadawalo sie do palenia w najblizszym sezonie ?( dąb , grab , brzoza)"


Minimum dla wyrownania mocy kotla to jak sadze ok. 1000 l.
Przy swoim kotle w budowanym domu zastosowalem 2100 l dla 32 kw
Mysle, ze dla powierzchni domu warto pomyslec o kotle w przedziale minimum  40 kw.
Nalezy wziac pod uwage mozliwe obnizenie mocy kotla ze wzgledu na mniejsza kalorycznosc opalu, co jak widac na waszym i moim niestety przykladzie moze sie zdarzyc.
Co do objeosci akumulacji nalezy zwrocic szczegolna uwage na wytyczne producenta.


Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Zbyniu

Przepraszam, wylogowalo mnie

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Tramt

Witam
Mam  problem - który jak mysle pomozecie mi Panstwo rozwiązać
W projekcie mojego domu (130m2)jest przewidziane ogrzewanie piecem gazowym na propan. Komin jest z wkładem stalowym fi 200. Przygladajac sie Panstwa dyskusji chyba jednak zdecyduje się na kocioł zgazowujący drewno z akumulacją.Czy to prawda że te piece wymagają komina ceramicznego. Jeżeli tak to jak miałaby wyglądać jego przeróbka
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Jacek 
Lublin

----------


## krzyszt17

Ja również trochę wcześniej pytałem o komin i z tego co wiem, to dobrze jak w kominie będzie wkładka, ale obojętnie z blachy nierdzewnej, czy ceramiczna. Przy akumulacji nic ( ew. niewiele) powinno się wykraplać i nie powinno być problemu z kominem.

----------


## Tramt

Chodzi chyba o deformację wkładu metalowego w temperaturach 200 - 300 st.

----------


## Mareko

Gradziu: widze ze jestes zorientowany w temacie C.O. mam jedno pytanie: Co sadzisz o ogrzewaniu promiennikowym ? Jesli to pytanie padlo juz gdzies w tym watku to przepraszam ale jest 1:00 w nocy i nie mam czasu tego czytac a musze jutra dac odpowiedz ekipie C.O.

Z gory dziekuje i bylbym wdzieczny za odpowiedz takze na [email protected]  bo nie bede mial dostepu do forum przez kilka dni.

----------


## krzyszt17

Tramt, czy komin stalowy rzeczywiście deformuje się w temperaturze 200-300 stopni, tego nie wiem, ja zakładam ceramiczne wkłady Zappela do komina murowanego z cegły, wytrzymują temp. 500 stopni. 
Ja też buduję koło Lublina, możemy wymieniać informacje, gdzie w naszym regionie najtaniej można kupić piec i osprzęt do niego. Mój e-mail [email protected]
Pozdrawiam Krzysztof

----------


## Lukasz K.

> Wiele rzeczowych dyskusji sledze na niemieckich forach budowlanych, gdzie rynek kotlow na drewno jest bardzo rozbudowany.


Witam,

Zbyniu moglbys podac te niemieckie adresy... Pisales o nich 15 kwietnia...

Dzieki
Lukasz

----------


## krzyszt17

Mam pytanie do Zbynia. Nie mogę w instrukcji dotyczącej Atmosa znaleźć, na jakiej wysokości od poziomu posadzki umieścić kształtkę ceramiczną komina z otworem (fi 200) do odprowadzania spalin. Wiem, że w Atmosach 22, 25kw otwór wylotowy jest na wysokości 872mm. pod jakim kątem ma iść rura łącząca wylot pieca z kominem, ile odsunięta jest tylna ścianka pieca od ściany domu (komina). 
Może ka-Ka, lub Robert mają już zrobione te podłączenia. Sprawa jest pilna, gdyż murarz ciągnie komin w górę.
Pozdrawiam Krzysztof

----------

Fachowcy zalecaja podlaczenie kotla do komina poprzez prosta rure 
pod katem ok 40-45 stopni, dlatego musisz przyjac wysokosc indywidualnie.

Pamietaj rowniez o wykonaniu posumenktu pod kociol, u mnie wys. ok 10 cm, przy czym jego spadek od komina  w strone kotlowni powinien wynosic ok. 1 cm
Nie jest przy tym regula dlugosc takiego [polaczenia, choc nie powinno ono byc zbyt dlugie, u mnie bedzie to ok. 45 cm.
Uwzglednij jednak dodatkowo miejsce w polaczeniu na reczny regulator ciagu ( u mnie wykonalem sam).

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------

Lukasz K. napisal:
Witam, 

Zbyniu moglbys podac te niemieckie adresy... Pisales o nich 15 kwietnia... 


Najczesciej zagladam na fora:
linkownia forow niemieckojezycznych, rozne tematy:
http://www.luftdicht.de/links-experten.htm

a takze:

http://www.haustechnik-dialog.de/
http://f12.parsimony.net/forum19068/
http://www.bau.de/
http://www.google.pl/groups?hl=pl&lr...rec.heimwerken
http://www.heizung.com/

A takze dla informacji dystrybutor atmos-a w niemczech, przyklady instalacji :
http://www.atmos-holzkessel.de/index.htm


Pozdr
Zbyniu

Nie moge sie zalogowac, dlatgo anonimowy

----------


## krzyszt17

Wielkie dzięki Zbyniu i pozdrawiam Krzysztof.

----------


## Lukasz K.

Takze i ja dziekuje  :big grin: 

Nieznalbys jeszcze przypadkowo fora niemieckie ktore sie zajmuja budowa domow z bali?  :wink:   :oops:

----------


## Zbyniu

Temat "domy z bali" to dla mnie niestety czarna magia.
Jednak wstukujac w przegladarce dla eksperymentu jedno z hasel "Rundstammhäuser" badz "Naturstammhäuser" widac, ze ten temat jest dosc intensywnie przerabiany przez naszych zachodznich sasiadow  :big grin:  

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## krzyszt17

Jeszcze jedno pytanie do Zbynia.
Byłem wczoraj na budowie i pomierzyłem dokładnie na jakiej wysokości wypadnie wylot spalin w kominie. Wychodzi na wysokości 870mm od podłogi, ale wtedy podłączenie z pieca do komina byłoby prawie równoległe do podłogi, lub na wys 1200mm (kształtki ceramiczne są długośći 330mm) i wtedy kąt rury łączącej kocioł z kominem byłaby pod kąte większym niż 45 stopni. Przyjąłem odległość tylnej ściany pieca od komina ok. 300mm.
Zbyniu, po co jest ten 10cm postument pod piec? Jeżeli go przyjmę i odsunę trochę dalej piec od komina to podany przez Ciebie kąt 45 stopni byłby do uzyskania.
Co o tym sądzisz?

----------


## Zbyniu

Do Krzysztofa : wyslalem odpoweiedz na priv+foto

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## krzyszt17

Dzięki za radę i cierpliwość.
Pozdrawiam Krzysztof

----------


## Piotr_K

Chcę podłączyć piec na drewno (holzgas) Vigas lub Atmos, ale mam starą instalację co - grube rury, grzejniki żeliwne, układ otwarty z naczyniem wyrównawczym, dużo wody w obiegu. Czy taki piec można zastosować przy tej instalacji. Dom ma ok. 200 m2, jest cały ocieplony. Jaką moc pieca zastosować i jakie urządzenia dodatkowe wpiąć do instalacji (pompy, mieszacze, zbiornik akumulacyjny)?
Z góry dzięki.
Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## kaKa

Jak milo, ze "nasz" temat podejmuje sie do gory.

Atmos albo Vigas mozna podlaczac do "starej" instalacji. Tylko wtedy temperatura wody bedzie musiala byc 90/70 (wyjscie/powrot). Bo z mniejszymi temperaturami nie wiem, czy wystarczy ogrzac dom (za mala powierzchnia grzejnikow). To juz zalezy od tego jak dobrze dom jest ocieplony.
Jezeli temperatura wody bedzie 90/70, to, mysle, stosowanie zaworu mieszajacego ma sens tylko po to aby utrzymac temperature powrotu nie mniejsza niz 70 - 65 C (szczegolnie jesienia i wiosna).
Jezeli jest to "stara" instalacja pompa nie bedzie potrzebna, poniewaz woda i tak bedzie krazyc grawitacyjnie.
Czy stosowanie zbiornikow ma jakis sens w takim systemie - nie wiem. Jezeli dom jest dobrze (bardzo dobrze) ocieplony, to moze i bedzie mialo sens. Ale jezeli slabo, albo calkiem nieocieplony, to wszystka energia pojdzie na ogrzanie domu i nie bedzie co akumulowac.

To sa moje rozwazania.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Slawek :)

A jak często trzeba właściwie obsługiwać taki piec, tzn. zapchać go drewnem?
Pytam jako zupełny lajkonik - a większość firm na swoich stronach internetowych unika tej odpowiedzi (lub ją bardzo dobrze ukrywa). Pamiętam, że kiedyś windhagery trzeba było uzupełniać co 8 godzin (ale bez akumulatora ciepła).  :Confused:  
Sam póki co rozglądam się za kotłem na EKO-groszek z podajnikiem, ale jeśli z tymi kotłami na zgazowanie byłoby mniej zachodu, to wolałbym ogrzewać bardziej ekologicznie.

----------


## Zbyniu

> Chcę podłączyć piec na drewno (holzgas) Vigas lub Atmos, ale mam starą instalację co - grube rury, grzejniki żeliwne, układ otwarty z naczyniem wyrównawczym, dużo wody w obiegu. Czy taki piec można zastosować przy tej instalacji. Dom ma ok. 200 m2, jest cały ocieplony. Jaką moc pieca zastosować i jakie urządzenia dodatkowe wpiąć do instalacji (pompy, mieszacze, zbiornik akumulacyjny)?
> Z góry dzięki.
> Pozdrawiam
> Piotr



Kotly na nadrewno bez problemu mozna podlaczyc do takiej instalacji, jaka masz w domu.
Weglug mnie ma ona pewna zalete: wyzsza akumulacyjnosc cieplna.
Do takiej powierzchni u siebie zastosowalem kociol 32 KW.
Naddatek kw wynika z ewentualnosci gorszej jakosci opalu, co odbiha sie na mocy jak rowniez wiekszej pojemnosci komory zaladowczej (140 l), co w przypadku kotlow na drewna daje pewien komfort/wydluza okres pracy kotla/ redukuje czestotliwosc dokladania suchego opalu drewna twardego  do obiecanych przez producentow 2 razy na dobe. 
Warto dodac, ze zachodnie kotly o prownywalnych mocach dysponuja wiekszymi pojemnosciami rzedu 250-400 litrow.

Do kotla na drewno musisz podlaczyc termostatyczny zawor trojdrozny,
bez tego jego zywotnosc znacznie sie skroci.

Druga sprawa to mozliwosc sterowania obiegiem.
Bez zaworu mieszajacego pogrzewana woda bedzie w calosci kierowana do obiegu, niezaleznie od temperatury na zewnatrz.

Poniewaz u ciebie, z tego co piszesz, w instalacji jest dosc duzo wody, nie 
stosowalbym akumulacji, jedynie niewielki bufor cieplej wody do wyrownania mocy kotla oraz jego bezwladnosci o pojemnosci max. do 500 litrow.
Do tego potrzebujesz jeszcze zawor trojdrozny z silownikiem oraz sterownik pogodowy z termostatem/korekta pokojowa, ktory bedzie tym wszystkim weglug twoich oczekiwan sterowal. Kotly na drewno w wiekszosci posiadaja wbudowany sterownik. Musisz dolozyc jeszcze jedna pompke za zaworem trojdroznym.


Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Zbyniu

> A jak często trzeba właściwie obsługiwać taki piec, tzn. zapchać go drewnem?
> Pytam jako zupełny lajkonik - a większość firm na swoich stronach internetowych unika tej odpowiedzi (lub ją bardzo dobrze ukrywa). Pamiętam, że kiedyś windhagery trzeba było uzupełniać co 8 godzin (ale bez akumulatora ciepła).  
> Sam póki co rozglądam się za kotłem na EKO-groszek z podajnikiem, ale jeśli z tymi kotłami na zgazowanie byłoby mniej zachodu, to wolałbym ogrzewać bardziej ekologicznie.


Odpowiedz na to pytanie nie jest jednoznaczna i chyba z tego powodu producenci unikaja odpowiedzi na to pytanie.
Czestotliwosc obslugi zalezy oczywiscie przede wszystkim od mocy kotla, jakosci opalu i zadanej temperatury w domu.

Jesli chcesz mniej jak najmniej zachodu, wybierz kociol z mozliwie rozbudowana automatyka i z mozliwie najwiekszym zasobnikiem paliwa.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Piotr_K

Cześć!

Dzięki za porady. Przeczytałem cały wątek „chętnie pomogę” od deski do deski i dowiedziałem się więcej niż w czasie kilku rozmów ze sprzedawcami (niby „fachowcami”).
Dom mam dobrze ocieplony - ściany siporex 24 + 12cm z pustką powietrzną 5cm + styropian 10cm na zewnątrz, strop od piwnicy ocieplony styropianem 5cm. Do tej pory ogrzewałem dom piecem na gaz, ale piec ma już 19 lat, wyprodukowany był przez rzemieślnika (no name), poza tym w Pile, gdzie mieszkam, zmienili w 2002 roku gaz z GZ-35 na GZ-50 i niestety rachunki skoczyły o ok. 30% w górę. Także mam silną motywację (stary piec, nadający się do wymiany, spadek opłacalności ogrzewania gazem), aby przejść na ogrzewanie drewnem. Zdecyduję się chyba na zakup Atmosa lub Vigasa. Z tego co przeczytałem w wątku wypadają one najlepiej (jakość w porównaniu do ceny). Muszę jeszcze dokładnie prześledzić posty, w których opisujecie, jakie podłączyć urządzenia do współpracy z kotłem.
Nurtuje mnie jeszcze jeden problem: wszędzie w materiałach podają zalecaną wilgotność drewna, jak to się ma do rzeczywistości? Jak długo musi schnąć drewno, aby osiągnąć wilgotność np. 20%. Każde drewno pewnie schnie inaczej. Ja planuję zakupić brzozę i buk, a jeśli się uda to także dąb. Jak długo trzeba takie drewno suszyć na dworze, czy wystarczy, że kupię drewno od leśniczego na początku lata (czerwiec, lipiec) i po składowaniu na dworze będę mógł nim opalać od jesieni (zawsze zaczynam grzać w drugiej połowie września). Czy można grzać drewnem o wyższej wilgotności niż 20%, którą podają producenci kotłów. Rozumiem, że wtedy drewno jest mniej kaloryczne, ale czy może to zaszkodzić kotłowi i innym urządzeniom?

Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## gidle

może coś w temacie od gidel (nr1)
gidle

----------


## Zbyniu

> Cześć!
> 
> Nurtuje mnie jeszcze jeden problem: wszędzie w materiałach podają zalecaną wilgotność drewna, jak to się ma do rzeczywistości? Jak długo musi schnąć drewno, aby osiągnąć wilgotność np. 20%. Każde drewno pewnie schnie inaczej. Ja planuję zakupić brzozę i buk, a jeśli się uda to także dąb. Jak długo trzeba takie drewno suszyć na dworze, czy wystarczy, że kupię drewno od leśniczego na początku lata (czerwiec, lipiec) i po składowaniu na dworze będę mógł nim opalać od jesieni (zawsze zaczynam grzać w drugiej połowie września). Czy można grzać drewnem o wyższej wilgotności niż 20%, którą podają producenci kotłów. Rozumiem, że wtedy drewno jest mniej kaloryczne, ale czy może to zaszkodzić kotłowi i innym urządzeniom?
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Piotr


Drewno suche, jak wymagaja wszyscy producenci, musi polezec pod dachem na powietrzy z pewnoscia dluzej niz 1 rok.
Ja przyjalem dla drewna bukowego na podstawie doswiadczen uzytkownikow czas skladowania twardego drewna 2 lata.
Wowczas przewidywana wilgotnosc powinna sie wahac w granicach 15%.

Nie ma co ukrywac, ze koniecznosc tak wydluzonego skladowania opalu 
moze byc klopotwliwa.
Trzeba sie jednak z tym liczyc np. przy projektowaniu pojemnosci drewutni.

W krotszym czasie mozesz podsuszyc np. drewno swierkowe, chyba najszybciej.

Rozczarowanie wielu uzytkownikow tego typu kotlow wynika wlasnie z niedotrzymania wymaganej wilgotnosci opalu.
Stad wlasnie czeste narzekania na ilosc spalonego drewna w sezonie/mniejszej wydajnosci kotlow.

Z wlasnej praktyki wiem, ze drewno suche daje jednak o wiele wiecej ciepla, nawet iglaste, ktorym opalalem jeden sezon.

W przypadku instalacji kotla ze zbiorikiem buforowym, kiedy to kociol bedzie pracowal z moca nominalna, podwyzszona wilgotnosc drewna zapewne nie wyrzadzi mu wiekszej krywdy. Wysoka temperatura w pewnym stopniu "zneutralizuje" gorsza jakosc opalu.
W przypaku, gdy kociol bedzie pracowal z moca obnizona, skutki tego beda jeszzce bardziej dotkliwe, niz to odczuwaja uzytkownicy np. vigasow.

Znam kilka przypadkow od znajomego hydraulika, kiedy to po 4-5 latach skorodowane kotly nadawaly sie niestety do wyrzucenia.
Dla kotlow na drewno nie ma, jak mi sie wydaje, szerszej alternatywy.
Musza one pracowac z w nominalnych przedzialach temperatur, istnieje co prawda kilka  zawansowanych konstrukcji zachodznich kotlow mogacych pracowac w dluzszym czasie z moca obnizona, nie naleza do nich z cala pewnoscia spotykane u nas atmos-y, vigas-y i itd.

Wybieg niektorych producentow w strone klienta, zalecajacych opal o wilgotnosci do 30% mozna uznac za nieuczciwy.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Piotr_K

Cześć!
Trochę się podłamałem Twoją odpowiedzią Zbyniu, ponieważ dopiero za kilka dni przywiozą mi drewno, a chciałbym już sezon grzewczy 2003/2004 opalać drewnem. W takim razie będę musiał się rozejrzeć za drewnem już przesuszonym (jakiś tartak, może leśniczy będzie coś miał).
Z tym kotłem na holzgas wyszło u mnie tak nagle, ponieważ o zdecydowanych oszczędnościach w opalaniu drewnem dowiedziałem się w maju od kolegi. Cały czas miałem w planach wymianę pieca na nowoczesny kocioł gazowy, dopiero jak zacząłem robić rozpoznanie to mnie oświeciło.
Mam jeszcze pytanie dotyczące zbiornika akumulacyjnego. W postach napisaliście, że zbiorniki te robiliście sami na zamówienie. Czy zbiorniki te oprócz dwóch otworów (wlot, wylot), ocieplenie z waty na zewnątrz, mają w sobie coś jeszcze (zaznaczam, że nie będę robił c.w.u.), na co należy zwrócić uwagę przy robieniu takiego zbiornika? Czy zbiorniki, które robiliście są kanciaste (prostopadłościan), czy walcowate?
Sorry, że tyle pytań zadaję, ale jest to dla mnie nowy temat, który poznaję dopiero od kilku dni. Wiedza na temat kotłów i instalacji zamieszczona w tym wątku bardzo mi już pomogła. Jest ona bardzo cenna, ponieważ oparta jest na Waszych doświadczeniach.

Pzdr
Piotr

----------

> Cześć!
> Trochę się podłamałem Twoją odpowiedzią Zbyniu, ponieważ dopiero za kilka dni przywiozą mi drewno, a chciałbym już sezon grzewczy 2003/2004 opalać drewnem. W takim razie będę musiał się rozejrzeć za drewnem już przesuszonym (jakiś tartak, może leśniczy będzie coś miał).
> Z tym kotłem na holzgas wyszło u mnie tak nagle, ponieważ o zdecydowanych oszczędnościach w opalaniu drewnem dowiedziałem się w maju od kolegi. Cały czas miałem w planach wymianę pieca na nowoczesny kocioł gazowy, dopiero jak zacząłem robić rozpoznanie to mnie oświeciło.
> Mam jeszcze pytanie dotyczące zbiornika akumulacyjnego. W postach napisaliście, że zbiorniki te robiliście sami na zamówienie. Czy zbiorniki te oprócz dwóch otworów (wlot, wylot), ocieplenie z waty na zewnątrz, mają w sobie coś jeszcze (zaznaczam, że nie będę robił c.w.u.), na co należy zwrócić uwagę przy robieniu takiego zbiornika? Czy zbiorniki, które robiliście są kanciaste (prostopadłościan), czy walcowate?
> Sorry, że tyle pytań zadaję, ale jest to dla mnie nowy temat, który poznaję dopiero od kilku dni. Wiedza na temat kotłów i instalacji zamieszczona w tym wątku bardzo mi już pomogła. Jest ona bardzo cenna, ponieważ oparta jest na Waszych doświadczeniach.
> 
> Pzdr
> Piotr


Zbiorniki, ktore wykonalem u siebie (identyczna konstrukcja pracuje juz u rodzicow w kotlowni), zbudowane sa z arkuszy blachy czarnej 5 mm, przyblizone wymiary szerxglebxwys  62x62x185-200 cm
Poniewaz nie jest to zbiornik cisnieniowy, prauje w ukladzie otwartym, taka konstrukcja jest w zupelnosci wystarczajaca. 
W zbiorniku musza znalezc sie krocce zasialnia ciepla woda z kotla maksymalnie pod gornym sklepieniem zbiornika. Z tegoz wspolnego krocca najczewsciej odprowadzana jest ciepla woda do zasilania grzejnikow. Jesli na zaworze mieszajacym wyjscie na grzejniki zostaje przymkniete, nadmiar cieplej wody zostaje skierowany do akumulatora.

W gornym sklepieniu znajduje sie wyjscie do zbiornika przelewowego.

Powrot z akumulatora znajduje sie w dolnej czesci zbiornika, u siebie umiescilem go jakies 5-10 cm od dna.
Pomiedzy kroccami cieplej i zimnej wody przewidzialem dwa wyjscia na termometry bimetaliczne.

To wszystko.
Docieplenie 15-20 cm welny mineralnej w obudowie z plyt k-g na stelazu.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Tramt

Witam
Zastanawiam się jak maksymalnie zwiększyć okresy między załadowaniami pieca i w związku z tym mam  pytanie.
Czy czas spalania  będzie proporcjonalny do objętości komory załadowczej.
Jeżeli tak, to należałoby szukać pieca o jak największej komorze (mocy??) i buforować jakimś dużym zbiornikiem. 
Ma to sens?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Slawek :)

Ja jednak powtórzę moje pytanie, jak często ładować.
I abyście mnie nie zbyli znowu tekstem "zależy od...", to można przyjąć piec z dużą komorą i spore "akumulatory". Ewentualnie proszę aby praktycy opisali własne zestawy i warunki eksploatacji. Ciężko zdecydować się na taki sytem grzewczy, jeśli się nie wie jak często trzeba to ustrojstwo obsługiwać.
Z góry dziękuję za rzeczowe odpowiedzi
 :Lol:

----------

> Witam
> Zastanawiam się jak maksymalnie zwiększyć okresy między załadowaniami pieca i w związku z tym mam  pytanie.
> Czy czas spalania  będzie proporcjonalny do objętości komory załadowczej.
> Jeżeli tak, to należałoby szukać pieca o jak największej komorze (mocy??) i buforować jakimś dużym zbiornikiem. 
> Ma to sens?
> Pozdrawiam


Tak
(Moc kotla powinna byc zawyzona o ok. 1/3.)

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------

> Ja jednak powtórzę moje pytanie, jak często ładować.
> I abyście mnie nie zbyli znowu tekstem "zależy od...", to można przyjąć piec z dużą komorą i spore "akumulatory". Ewentualnie proszę aby praktycy opisali własne zestawy i warunki eksploatacji. Ciężko zdecydować się na taki sytem grzewczy, jeśli się nie wie jak często trzeba to ustrojstwo obsługiwać.
> Z góry dziękuję za rzeczowe odpowiedzi


Dlatego jako praktyk powtorze raz jeszcze:  :smile: 

- zalezy od kalorycznosci opalu
- ogrzewanej pow.
- docieplenia etc.
- zadanej temperatury w domu
- mocy kotla
- objetosci komory zaladowczej
- wykorzystania dodatkowych elementow regulacyjnych, zaworow mieszajcych, sterowania pogodowego etc.
- warunkow pracy kotla ( z buforem czy bez)
- przewodu kominowego (duzy ciag->wieksze zuzycie opalu)
- no i chyba samej konstrukcji kotla 


Nie jest to jednoznaczna odpowiedz.

Na przykladzie kotlowni u rodzicow: kociol 25 kw (komora zaladowcza 100 litrw)+zasobnik 700 l+ sterowanie pogodowe w domu ok 130 metrow kw z duzymi stratami ciepla moge powiedziec, ze podkladanie w najwieksze mrozy odbywalo sie twardym opalem 2 razy na dobe, sosna w drobnych kawalkach 2-3 razy.


Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## KasiaA

Ja też jestem zdecydowana na kocioł Atmos DC22 S. Dzwoniłam do Gliwic. Tam mi powiedzieli, ze nie warto przepłacac i kupować najnowszego modelu  /tego z oznaczeniem G/, ponieważ przeznaczony jest on na rynek niemiecki, który ma jakies inne przepisy itd. 
Mojan kotłownia jest mała /miao być tylko ogrzewanie gazowe/, ma wymiary 230 x 160  /centymetrów/ i ku mojej radości poinformowano mnie, że pomieszczę  kocioł, zasobnik i co tam jeszcze trzeba.\                                                            Pozdrawiam wszystkic zwolenników kotłow na gaz. Aha, niepokoi mnie jedno, nie wiem czy dobrze zrozumiałam, ale czy zasobnik ne moze stac w kotłowni, tylko gdzies na poddaszu?????

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

Witaj Kasia
Chyba źle zrozumiałaś, pewnie chodzi Ci o zbiornik wyrównawczy...ten rzeczywiście najlepiej jak będzie na poddaszu (w punkcie najwyższym dla całej instalacji CO). Jeśli chodzi o kupno kotła to..hmm może nie powinienem bo ktoś odczyta to jako reklamę ale....wśród naszych postów wczesniejszych znajdziesz adresy kilku firm które oferują produkty Atmos-a o wiele taniej. 
Chyba nie zareklamowałem nikogo co?  :wink: 
Jakby co mogę więcej napisać mailem  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam
Robert
PS: wczoraj dostałem MOJEGO Atmosa   :big tongue:  wygląda wspaniale   :big grin:

----------


## Tramt

Porównałem objętość komór załadowczych pieców czeskich i polskich o mocy 25KW. Polskie mają znacznie większe - czyżby ich czas pracy na jednym załadunku był wiekszy? Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## Piotr_K

Chcę zakupić kocioł zgazowujący drewno (Atmos lub Vigas), co muszę zrobić, aby obsłużyć dwa obiegi. Ponieważ do starego domu (klocek z instalacją CO na grubych rurach, żeliwne grzejniki) 4 lata temu dobudowałem część, w której jest instalacja CO na miedzi, grzejniki Radson. W tej chwili instalacja CO z nowej części jest wpięta w instalację CO ze starej części. Po zakupieniu nowego kotła chciałbym, aby obydwie instalacje odchodziły z kotłowni. Proszę o pomoc.

Piotr

----------


## art63

> Cześć!
> 
> Dzięki za porady. Przeczytałem cały wątek „chętnie pomogę” od deski do deski i dowiedziałem się więcej niż w czasie kilku rozmów ze sprzedawcami (niby „fachowcami”).
> Dom mam dobrze ocieplony - ściany siporex 24 + 12cm z pustką powietrzną 5cm + styropian 10cm na zewnątrz, strop od piwnicy ocieplony styropianem 5cm. Do tej pory ogrzewałem dom piecem na gaz, ale piec ma już 19 lat, wyprodukowany był przez rzemieślnika (no name), poza tym w Pile, gdzie mieszkam, zmienili w 2002 roku gaz z GZ-35 na GZ-50 i niestety rachunki skoczyły o ok. 30% w górę. Także mam silną motywację (stary piec, nadający się do wymiany, spadek opłacalności ogrzewania gazem), aby przejść na ogrzewanie drewnem. Zdecyduję się chyba na zakup Atmosa lub Vigasa. Z tego co przeczytałem w wątku wypadają one najlepiej (jakość w porównaniu do ceny). Muszę jeszcze dokładnie prześledzić posty, w których opisujecie, jakie podłączyć urządzenia do współpracy z kotłem.
> [b]Nurtuje mnie jeszcze jeden problem: wszędzie w materiałach podają zalecaną wilgotność drewna, jak to się ma do rzeczywistości? Jak długo musi schnąć drewno, aby osiągnąć wilgotność np. 20%. Każde drewno pewnie schnie inaczej. Ja planuję zakupić brzozę i buk, a jeśli się uda to także dąb. Jak długo trzeba takie drewno suszyć na dworze, czy wystarczy, że kupię drewno od leśniczego na początku lata (czerwiec, lipiec) i po składowaniu na dworze będę mógł nim opalać od jesieni (zawsze zaczynam grzać w drugiej połowie września). Czy można grzać drewnem o wyższej wilgotności niż 20%, którą podają producenci kotłów[/b]. Rozumiem, że wtedy drewno jest mniej kaloryczne, ale czy może to zaszkodzić kotłowi i innym urządzeniom?
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Piotr



Czasem można kupić drzewo ścinane uschnięte

----------


## KasiaA

Czy ktos orientuje się, jakie wymiary ma ten cały zbiornik akumulacyjny. Pani z techniki grzewczej poinformowała mnie, ze ta "gruba Kaśka" /jak ją nazywa/ ma pojemność 1000l! No to mnie to .....przeraziło1 Jakie to ma zatem wymiary. I czy oby na pewno zmieści sie to w mojej małej  kotłowni  /zbyt póżno dowiedziałam sie o tych piecach na drewno/. Ratujcie!  I podajcie wymiary!  Bo znów mam pełno wątpliwości,  czy się to wszystko pomieści. Pozdrawiam.   I czy to musi miec 1000 litrow?

----------

> jesli macie jakies pytania w zakresie instalacji co, cwu, wentylacji - chetnie pomoge. jestem projektantem, mam juz pewne doswiadcznia, (rowniez z wlasnego remontu domu).


Czy pomożesz mi wybrać porządny ogrzewacz przepływowy ? 
Szukam takiego na dwa zlewy (są przedzielone ścianą) - jeden w toalecie a drugi w kuchni. Jaką firmę możecie polecić ? Znajomi polecają mi ogrzewacze ale wolę spytać fachowca. Mam doprowadzenie do mieszkania 10 mm2 a w ścianach idą 2,5 mm2. Wszystko w miedzi. 
Pomóż
Agnieszka
[email protected]

----------


## Ella

Witam!
Mózg mi sie trochę przegrzał po lekturze całego tego wątku, ale mam nadzieję, że wszystko sie powoli z Waszą pomoca poukłada.

Jestem w tej chwili na etapie tworzenia projektu indywidualnego mojego domu i w związku z tym chciałabym Was zapytać: jak powinna wyglądać idealna kotłownia na kocioł drzewny (wielkość, umiejscowienie, okna, itd.), zważywszy na to, że ma sie w niej jeszcze zmieścić hydrofor? 

Kolejna sprawa: co sądzicie o połączeniu: kocioł na drewno + kolektory słoneczne? Myślimy o tym ze względu na ciepłą wodę w lecie, żeby kolektory zwolniły nas z obowiązku palenia w piecu poza okresem grzewczym. Czy dobrze kombinujemy?

Będę bardzo wdzięczna za odpowiedź!   :big grin:  
pozdrawiam!  :Lol:

----------


## art63

Liczyłem kiedyś oszczędności z kolektora słonecznego
Ale oszczędności raczej nie zrekompensują wydatków

----------


## Zbyniu

> Chcę zakupić kocioł zgazowujący drewno (Atmos lub Vigas), co muszę zrobić, aby obsłużyć dwa obiegi. Ponieważ do starego domu (klocek z instalacją CO na grubych rurach, żeliwne grzejniki) 4 lata temu dobudowałem część, w której jest instalacja CO na miedzi, grzejniki Radson. W tej chwili instalacja CO z nowej części jest wpięta w instalację CO ze starej części. Po zakupieniu nowego kotła chciałbym, aby obydwie instalacje odchodziły z kotłowni. Proszę o pomoc.
> 
> Piotr


Nie bedzie z tym problemu, o ile bedziesz sklonny poniesc dodatkowe koszty akcesoriow+automatyki.

Na wyjsciu z kotlowni mozesz rodzielic te dwa obiego osobnymi zaworami mieszajcaymi z osobnymi pompami co.
Do obslugi niezaleznych dwoch obiegow mozna podpiac sterownik pogodowy z oddzielnymi charakterystykami grzewczymi dla 2 obiegow np. firmy compit R 322.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

PS. Vigas wystepuje ze sterowaniem o ile pamietam w wersji A-2000 dla dwoch obiegow grzewczych.
Maja to na stronie www.vimar.sk

----------


## Zbyniu

> Czy ktos orientuje się, jakie wymiary ma ten cały zbiornik akumulacyjny. Pani z techniki grzewczej poinformowała mnie, ze ta "gruba Kaśka" /jak ją nazywa/ ma pojemność 1000l! No to mnie to .....przeraziło1 Jakie to ma zatem wymiary. I czy oby na pewno zmieści sie to w mojej małej  kotłowni  /zbyt póżno dowiedziałam sie o tych piecach na drewno/. Ratujcie!  I podajcie wymiary!  Bo znów mam pełno wątpliwości,  czy się to wszystko pomieści. Pozdrawiam.   I czy to musi miec 1000 litrow?


Przy powierchni kotlowni, jaka podalas, obawiam sie, ze nie bedzie to mozliwe, abys umiescila dodatkowo akumulacje.

W takiej sytuacji pomyslalbym raczej, o ile to musi byc kociol na drewno o zakupie kotla o ulepszonej konstrukcji, np. z blachy nierdzewnej, ktory bedzie bardziej odporny na korozje.

Takie kootly oferuje Verner.com.pl. np. model VN 25, o ile dobrze pamietam, calosc korpusu wykomana jest z blachy nierdzewnej.
Poza tym dostarczanyu jest on z dosc dobra automatyka.
Wowczas koszty poniesione na zakup kociolka nie beda wyzsze od "wersji zwyklej" z akumulatorem 1000 l.

Jednak ceny, ktore oferuje polski dystrybutor dosc obiegaja od czeskich, wiec moze tam bedzie taniej ??
Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Zbyniu

> Witam!
> Mózg mi sie trochę przegrzał po lekturze całego tego wątku, ale mam nadzieję, że wszystko sie powoli z Waszą pomoca poukłada.
> 
> Jestem w tej chwili na etapie tworzenia projektu indywidualnego mojego domu i w związku z tym chciałabym Was zapytać: jak powinna wyglądać idealna kotłownia na kocioł drzewny (wielkość, umiejscowienie, okna, itd.), zważywszy na to, że ma sie w niej jeszcze zmieścić hydrofor? 
> 
> Kolejna sprawa: co sądzicie o połączeniu: kocioł na drewno + kolektory słoneczne? Myślimy o tym ze względu na ciepłą wodę w lecie, żeby kolektory zwolniły nas z obowiązku palenia w piecu poza okresem grzewczym. Czy dobrze kombinujemy?
> 
> Będę bardzo wdzięczna za odpowiedź!   
> pozdrawiam!


Pomysl dobry, choc sam nie sprawdzalem. 
Podobne instalacje fukcjonuja z powodzeniem na zachodzie.
Ponizej link ->Hydraulikschemen
http://www.atmos-holzkessel.de/index.htm

gdzie znajdziecie m.in. takie rozwiazanie.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## KasiaA

Dzięki Zbyniu, za odpowiedź. I doradztwo. Wiesz, raczej musi być na drewno ze względu na cenę gazu. No i cos do podgrzewania wody latem. Początkowo miał być kominek z plłaszczem wodnym, stad kotłownia miała być mała. Teraz zostały zatem dwie wersje: kocioł jednofunkcyjny z zasobnikiem + "koza"  /doł to prawie jedna przestrzeń/, druga wersja proponowany przez Ciebie kocioł Verner + cos do ogrzewania wody latem.Tylko teraz znów mam wątpliwości: czy ten piec bez akumulacji da się połączyć z podłogówką. Wiem, że przy akumulacji było to możliwe, a teraz znów nic nie wiem. No i jak ten kocioł zabezpieczony jest przed przegrzaniem /skoro nie ma tek akumulacji/? Pozdrawiam zwolenników pieców na gaz drzewny. Innych zresztą też mogę pozdrowić. A co mi tam   :big grin:

----------


## KasiaA

Zakup w Czechach w moim przypadku nie wchodzi w grę. Nie dysponuję transportem, a o cenach wynajego nie wspomnę. Nie mam ani samochodu, ani prawa jazdy; słowem jestem zmotoryzowana inaczej!

----------


## Zbyniu

> Dzięki Zbyniu, za odpowiedź. I doradztwo. Wiesz, raczej musi być na drewno ze względu na cenę gazu. No i cos do podgrzewania wody latem. Początkowo miał być kominek z plłaszczem wodnym, stad kotłownia miała być mała. Teraz zostały zatem dwie wersje: kocioł jednofunkcyjny z zasobnikiem + "koza"  /doł to prawie jedna przestrzeń/, druga wersja proponowany przez Ciebie kocioł Verner + cos do ogrzewania wody latem.Tylko teraz znów mam wątpliwości: czy ten piec bez akumulacji da się połączyć z podłogówką. Wiem, że przy akumulacji było to możliwe, a teraz znów nic nie wiem. No i jak ten kocioł zabezpieczony jest przed przegrzaniem /skoro nie ma tek akumulacji/? Pozdrawiam zwolenników pieców na gaz drzewny. Innych zresztą też mogę pozdrowić. A co mi tam


Witam,
jesli chcialabys miec przy okazjo montazu kotla na drewno ciepla wode, to proponuje montaz poziomego wymiennika cwu np. 140 l (plaszczowy
z blachy nierdzewnej na zamowienie). Wowczaas mozesz go podiwesic nad kotlem bez utraty potrzebnego miejsca w kotlowni.
Bedzie on stanowil jednoczesnie bufor zabezpieczajacy kociol przed przegrzaniem i sprawa zalatwiona.

Poglogowke mozesz podlaczyc bez wiekszych problemow do opisanego przez ciebie ukladu. U siebie rozdzielilem uklady grzewcze przez osobne zawoty mieszjace. Sterownik przy Vernerach steruje dwoma ukladami, wie chyba nie powinno byc problemow, ewent. dopytaj u przedstawiciela.
Dodatkowo przy rozdzielaczu musisz oczywiscie zamontowac zawory termostatyczne i to wszystko.
Taki schemat instalcji, jaki potrzebujesz,  znajdziesz np. tutaj:
http://www.vimar.sk/article.asp?nArt...&nLanguageID=1

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## KaisA

Serdeczne dzięki.   A może mieszkasz blisko Tarnowa  :big grin:

----------

> Serdeczne dzięki.   A może mieszkasz blisko Tarnowa


Blizej Rzeszowa  :wink:

----------


## Zbyniu

Powyzej to bylem ja.
Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Ella

Zbyniu, wieeeeeeeeeeeeeelkie dzięki!!!!!!!!!!   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Zabieram się do studiowania schematów ze słownikiem w ręku.

Przy okazji ponawiam pytanie o kotłownię: jakie wymiary byłyby optymalne?

Pozdrawiam!   :Lol:

----------


## Ella

> Liczyłem kiedyś oszczędności z kolektora słonecznego
> Ale oszczędności raczej nie zrekompensują wydatków



Wydaje mi się, że kolektory stają się coraz tańsze. 
Pytanie: czy nie są jednak alternatywą dla grzałki elektrycznej (gdyby nie chciało nam się palić w piecu latem)?

pozdro

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

Witam 
Też sądzę że kolektory słoneczne tanieją. Jakieś 9 lat temu kiedy zacząłem mysleć o budowie domu odwiedzałem Targi Budowlane w Katowicach....wtedy jeden kolektor o wielkosci 2x1m kosztował tyle co polonez!!!! Serio
Dziś to wydatek znacznie mniejszy.
Art masz rację że nadal wydatki nie zwrócą się tak szybko.
Na razie zostaję przy grzaniu wody latem bądź paląc w kotle drewnem bądź za pomocą elektrycznej grzałki.....Ale zbiornik CWU kupuję z podwójną wężownicą  :smile: .
W końcu jak się już wprowadzę i przez jakiś czas nie będzie prac w domu (wiem myślicie że idealista ze mnie   :Lol:  ) to może zacznę się bardziej interesować kolektorami.
A mam niedaleko bo jakieś 3 km od domu salon Viessmana gdzie poza kotłami na gaz i olej można zobaczyć instalację z kolektorami.
Pozdrawiam
Robert

----------


## Piotr_K

Czy przy montażu pieca na holzgas wymagany jest montaż wkładu kominowego? Dotychczas przez 19 lat paliłem gazem i w kominie nie miałem wkładu, czy teraz przy wymianie pieca na holzgas muszę do komina wpuścić wkład?
Pzdr
Piotr

----------


## Zbyniu

> Czy przy montażu pieca na holzgas wymagany jest montaż wkładu kominowego? Dotychczas przez 19 lat paliłem gazem i w kominie nie miałem wkładu, czy teraz przy wymianie pieca na holzgas muszę do komina wpuścić wkład?
> Pzdr
> Piotr


Jesli kociol mialby pracowac z pelna wydajnoscia, nie byloby to chyba konieczne.
W innym przypadku jak najbardziej.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## art63

Właśnie zaczynam budowę , jaki komin powinienem zrobić.
Piec muszę wstawic chyba mocniejszy bo z suterynami(garaż , pralnie)
będę miał 350 m2.

----------


## Zbyniu

> Właśnie zaczynam budowę , jaki komin powinienem zrobić.
> Piec muszę wstawic chyba mocniejszy bo z suterynami(garaż , pralnie)
> będę miał 350 m2.


Np. fa. ATMOS podaje nast. wytyczne:

20x20 xm - min. wys. komina 7 m
śr. 20 cm  - min. wys. komina 8 m
15 x 15 cm- min. wys. komina 11 m
śr. 16 cm  - min. wys. 12 m

Dla ogrzewanej pow. jak u ciebie + ewent. cwu zastanowilbym sie na kotlem conajmniej 50 KW

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Piotr_K

Zbyniu - dzięki za odpowiedzi-porady. Dzisiaj zakupiłem drewno w leśnictwie, na dniach mają mi je przywieźć. Niestety do okresu grzewczego zostało już niedużo czasu i trochę się obawiam jak to będzie z tym grzaniem, czy drewno będzie na tyle suche. Leśniczy powiedział, że dąb był ścinany zimą, brzoza w marcu, dla uzupełnienia wykupiłem jeszcze sosnę (podobno szybko schnie). Zakup i montaż pieca planuję jeszcze w lipcu albo w I połowie sierpnia.
Czy ktoś może mi doradzić gdzie najtaniej mogę kupić piec Atmos lub Vigas, muszę mieć ok. 30kW, mieszkam w północnej wielkopolsce. Również szukam instalatorów.

Pzdr
Piotr

----------


## Darek Barszcz

Witam serdecznie



> jesli macie jakies pytania w zakresie instalacji co, cwu, wentylacji - chetnie pomoge. jestem projektantem, mam juz pewne doswiadcznia, (rowniez z wlasnego remontu domu).


Mam budynek parter + poddasze użytkowe, 176 m2 (budowane wg projektu GL 46 - http://www.studio-atrium.pl/atrium.p...&cid=16&pid=58), ściana POROTHERM 30 PW+ wełna 10cm.
Kotłownia na parterze, ogrzewanie tradycyjne (grzejniki konwektorowe), najbardziej oddalone ujęcie wodne na parterze znajduje się w kuchni (około 8 m), a na poddaszu są dwie łazienki, z których najbardziej oddalone ujęcie wodne jest około 13 m (instalacja pionowa+ pozioma).
Instalacja wykonana z rur PCV w podłodze. W budynku mieszkały będą *4 osoby*

*P Y T A N I E:*

Zastanawiam się nad rodzajem kotła, jaki byłby najodpowiedniejszy dla tego typu budynku ( z wyraźną preferencją szybkiego dostępu do CWU  :Smile: )). W miarę możliwości, proszę o uwzględnienie późniejszych kosztów eksploatacji (tryb pracy kotła, minimalna moc, zużycie gazu (oczywiście ze zbiornika)).
Do tej pory myślałem o piecu jednofunkcyjnym z zasobnikiem około 120-150 l. Nie wiem jednak na jakie parametry należy zwrócić szczególną uwagę oraz jakie firmy mają najlepszą relację jakości do ceny??????

Oczywiście moje pytanie jest skierowane również do osób posiadających już bogate doświadczenie w użytkowaniu i *płaceniu rachunków* za gaz)

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

Czesc Piotr
Ja mam podobnie, właśnie montuje kocioł Atmosa i dopiero teraz załatwiłem drewno w nadleśnictwie. W ciągu tygodnia mają mi zwieźć z lasu scięte wczesniej buczynę, brzozę, i trochę mieszanego drewna liściastego różnego rodzaju. Ponieważ tak jak Ty obawiam się, że drewno może być za mokre (że nie zdążę dosuszyć do zimy) znalazłem coś co...może i Tobie się uda. Niedaleko mnie jest producent parkietów, sprzedają deski i ścinki twardego drewna (w większości dąb) i co najważniejsze suchego!!!. Kupiłem całą ciężarówkę za tydzień drugi transport będzie i .... myślę że jakoś pierwszą zimę przeżyję.
Jeśli chodzi o kotły to w pierwszych postach znajdziesz kilkanascie adresów w sieci i nie tylko producentów lub przedstawicieli sprzedających kotły o  mocy jaka jest Ci potrzebna.
Pozdrawiam
Robert

----------


## Piotr_K

Dzięki Robercie za post. Widzę, że nie jestem osamotniony z moimi problemami, ale myślę, że jak uda się przeżyć pierwszy sezon grzewczy, to do następnych będę już podchodził spokojnie. Tym bardziej, że w tej chwili kupiłem już drewno na sezon 2004/2005 i myślę, że na następne zimy również opał będę kupował z ponad rocznym wyprzedzeniem.
Ostatnio rozmawiałem z instalatorem (którymś już z kolei) i namawiał mnie na kocioł Orlan. Co możecie powiedzieć na temat tych kotłów, jakieś doświadczenia, porady? Co prawda nastawiłem się już na zakup Atmosa lub Vigasa, ale jeżeli Orlany są dobre, to przy wyborze również je wziąłbym pod uwagę.

Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## rafałek

Robercie - pragnę zwrócić ci uwagę na tego buka. Z tego co piszesz to dostaniesz świeże drewno czyli dość mokre. Buk jest podatny na zaparzanie w związku z tym szybko go potnij i połup przynajmniej na ćwiartki. Korowania ci nie będę polecał  :big grin:  .
Mi się przygody nie przytrafiły (z bukiem) ale kolega niedopilnował, drewno mu się zaparzyło i na wiosnę miał mocno nadgnite...

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

Bardzo dziekuję za radę Rafałek
Jak tylko dostanę drewno zabieram się za cięcie, rąbanie i układanie 
O kurcze dziś coś zaczynam rymować  :wink: )
Nie wiem jak będzie sprawdzać się kocioł więc profilaktycznie kupiłem drewna więcej, zostanie to będzie lepiej podsuszone na nastepną zimę.
Miejsce na drewno już przygotowane. Troszkę przeraziłem się ilością tego drzewa, chyba wczesniej nie myślałem że tych m3 tyle będzie   :big grin:  
Na szczęście działka duża więc możliwości są.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich
Robert
PS: jeszcze jedno, producent parkietów u którego zakupiłem odpady produkuje też brykiet......ale dość drogi  :sad:  ponad 240 zł za tonę. W razie czego jest jednak alternatywa wobec mokrego drewna.

----------


## Piotr_K

Ostatnio trafiłem na ulotkę firmy EKOCENTR koło Pleszewa. Produkują m.in. kotły na holzgas. Czy macie jakieś informacje na temat tych pieców, może ktoś użytkuje taki piec?
Pzdr
Piotr

----------


## Piotr_K

Naprawdę nikt nic nie słyszał o tych kotłach, nikt ich nie użytkuje?
Piotr

----------


## art63

Jeśli ktoś tu jeszcze zagląda to mam pytania.

planuję piec ATMOSA na drewno, jednak dodatkowo w przyszłości
będę chciał dołżyć piec na gaz który przejołby ogrzewanie np.
podczas dłuższej nieobecności, lub poza sezonem grzewczym ( CWU)

Czy muszę budować drugi komin ?
 Czy mogą te piece być koo siebie ,bo słyszałem że gazowy nie może byc w pomieszczeniu gdzie jest piec na paliwo stałe,?
Czy może być komin murowany bez wkładu?

----------


## Zbyniu

> Jeśli ktoś tu jeszcze zagląda to mam pytania.
> 
> planuję piec ATMOSA na drewno, jednak dodatkowo w przyszłości
> będę chciał dołżyć piec na gaz który przejołby ogrzewanie np.
> podczas dłuższej nieobecności, lub poza sezonem grzewczym ( CWU)
> 
> Czy muszę budować drugi komin ?
>  Czy mogą te piece być koo siebie ,bo słyszałem że gazowy nie może byc w pomieszczeniu gdzie jest piec na paliwo stałe,?
> Czy może być komin murowany bez wkładu?



Czy muszę budować drugi komin ?
Tak


Czy mogą te piece być koo siebie ,bo słyszałem że gazowy nie może byc w pomieszczeniu gdzie jest piec na paliwo stałe,?
W mojej kotlowni beda one sasiadowac


Czy może być komin murowany bez wkładu?[/
Jesli kociol bedzie pracowal z obnizona moca tzn. bez bufora ciepla, zapewne bedzie potzebny.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## kaKa

Witajcie, 
jakos nasz temat juz za daleko padl. 

A wiec podejmuje do gory. Juz jest jesien, a wiec mysle, przyda sie on dla szukajacych informacji o kotlach na zgazowanie.

Ja juz mam zainstalowana cala instalacje. Mam tez zrobione zdjecia (analogowo). W najblizszym czasie bede mial cyfrowo (dam znac).

kaKa

----------


## orum

chciałbym zapytać - jak często czyścicie piec (ATMOS) wyczystka jest tylko na dole z tyłu pieca ? Jeżeli zdecyduję się na tego producenta miałbym z tym kłopot.  Czy takie czyszczenie wymaga czasem skrobania itp czy zazwyczaj mozna odessać to co tam sie zbiera odkurzaczem.
Piec idealnie pasuje mi we wnękę , pozostaje dosłownie kilka cm luzu i wbrew pozorom może to byc problem .

Pozdrawiam
Roman

----------


## kaKa

Jeszcze nie czyscilem - nie wiem. Zbyniu bedzie wiedzial.

kaKa

----------


## ryby

Witam! 
W projekcie, który już kupiłem, zaprojektowana jest instalacja gazowa z piecem umieszczonym w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym o powierzchni 3.3m2 (160x210). Czy przy tych wymiarach mogę myśleć o piecu na drewno? Wysokość pomieszczenia wynosi 2.7 natomiast nie ma szans na zwiększenie jego powierzchni. 
Pozdrawiam. Maciej.

----------


## Zbyniu

> chciałbym zapytać - jak często czyścicie piec (ATMOS) wyczystka jest tylko na dole z tyłu pieca ? Jeżeli zdecyduję się na tego producenta miałbym z tym kłopot.  Czy takie czyszczenie wymaga czasem skrobania itp czy zazwyczaj mozna odessać to co tam sie zbiera odkurzaczem.
> Piec idealnie pasuje mi we wnękę , pozostaje dosłownie kilka cm luzu i wbrew pozorom może to byc problem .
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Roman



Wyczystka w atmosie znajduje sie w dwoch miejscach: dekiel gorny "ATMOS" na motylki, kolejna na samym dole z tylu kotla idenycznie oznaczona.
Czyszenie kotla odbywa sie przez gorny otwor. Po wyczyszczeniu popiol nalezy wybrac przez dolna wyczystke.
Dla bezproblemowego czyszczenia/dostepu do kotla musisz miec ok. 0,5 metra. 

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Zbyniu

> Witam! 
> W projekcie, który już kupiłem, zaprojektowana jest instalacja gazowa z piecem umieszczonym w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym o powierzchni 3.3m2 (160x210). Czy przy tych wymiarach mogę myśleć o piecu na drewno? Wysokość pomieszczenia wynosi 2.7 natomiast nie ma szans na zwiększenie jego powierzchni. 
> Pozdrawiam. Maciej.


Witam!

obawiam sie, ze to zbyt malo miejsca dla kotla na drewno
np. wymiary atmosa 25 kw w przyblizeniu to:
wys./szer./gleb.120*60*90
Do tego musisz dodac min. 0,5-0,8 m z tylu kotla na podlaczenia/czyszczcenia, latwy dostep i obsluga wymaga roniez dodatkowego miejsca, pomijajac miejsce na opal.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## ryby

Miejsce na opał to może i by sie znalazło ale... No właśnie, kotłownia 3.3 m2 trochę mała. A ceny gazu i zapowiadane kolejne podwyżki zaczynają przerażać. A po drugie to zakład gazowniczy odpowiedział mi, że i owszem są możliwości doprowadzenia gazu do mojej działki ale 
"_uzależnione to będzie od wyniku analizy techniczno-ekonomicznej inwestycji, uwzględniającej m.in. liczbę odbiorców przygotowanych do odbioru gazu. W przypadku wystąpienia warunków efektywności ekonomicznej rozbudowy sieci gazowej, powrócimy do sprawy ponownie."
_

 :sad:  
Czy ktoś w tak małej kotłowni zmieścił jednak piec?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Zbyniu

> Miejsce na opał to może i by sie znalazło ale... No właśnie, kotłownia 3.3 m2 trochę mała. A ceny gazu i zapowiadane kolejne podwyżki zaczynają przerażać. A po drugie to zakład gazowniczy odpowiedział mi, że i owszem są możliwości doprowadzenia gazu do mojej działki ale 
> "_uzależnione to będzie od wyniku analizy techniczno-ekonomicznej inwestycji, uwzględniającej m.in. liczbę odbiorców przygotowanych do odbioru gazu. W przypadku wystąpienia warunków efektywności ekonomicznej rozbudowy sieci gazowej, powrócimy do sprawy ponownie."
> _
> 
>  
> Czy ktoś w tak małej kotłowni zmieścił jednak piec?
> Pozdrawiam.



A jaka masz powierzchnie do grzania ??
Budynek docieplony ??
Instalacja nowego/starego typu ???

Moze potrzebowalbys mniejszy kociolek ???

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## ryby

Domek wg. projektu:
http://www.lipinscy.pl/projekty/parterowe/b27.html
powierzchnia użytkowa 90m2 + w dalekiej przyszłości być może zagospodarowanie poddasza
BK+styropian
ruszam wiosną i nie ukrywam, że mam nikłe szanse na to, że zakład gazowniczy pociągnie do mojej działki nitkę /ok. 100 metrów i na razie brak innych potencjalnych zainteresowanych/
pozdrawiam. Maciej.

----------


## art63

100m - może warto na wspólny koszt z sąsiadami

----------


## KKrzysztof

Mam w domu zrobioną instalację co, od kotła odprowadzone są rury 2 ", potem nastepuje zwężenie do 1/2" i jest już kaloryfer.
Chcę zrobić modyfikację tej instalacji, polegającą na wycięciu rur o dużym przekroju i wstawieniu w ich miejsce rurek o znacznie mniejszym przekroju. Innym pomysłem jest wprowadzenie rurek miedzianych o małym przekroju do wnętrza tych dużych. 

Czy to dobry pomysł. Jakie mogą być wady takiego rozwiązania.

----------


## Piotr_K

Tydzień temu fachowcy zainstalowali mi kocioł zgazowujący drewno Eko-Vimar Orlan 25, do tego zawór trójdrożny z siłownikiem. Do sterownika podłączona jest pompa i siłownik od zaworu. Zauważyłem, że sterownik wyłącza i włącza pompę, natomiast siłownik na zaworze nie wykazuje żadnych ruchów. Od tygodnia ogrzewam tym kotłem, często obserwowałem jego pracę, ale jeszcze nigdy siłownik nie zmienił nastaw zaworu. Stąd moje pytanie: czy taka sytuacja jest normalna, w jakich warunkach sterownik powinie zmienić nastawy zaworu?
Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## Zbyniu

> Tydzień temu fachowcy zainstalowali mi kocioł zgazowujący drewno Eko-Vimar Orlan 25, do tego zawór trójdrożny z siłownikiem. Do sterownika podłączona jest pompa i siłownik od zaworu. Zauważyłem, że sterownik wyłącza i włącza pompę, natomiast siłownik na zaworze nie wykazuje żadnych ruchów. Od tygodnia ogrzewam tym kotłem, często obserwowałem jego pracę, ale jeszcze nigdy siłownik nie zmienił nastaw zaworu. Stąd moje pytanie: czy taka sytuacja jest normalna, w jakich warunkach sterownik powinie zmienić nastawy zaworu?
> Pozdrawiam
> Piotr


Oczywiscie silownik musi zmieniac nastawy zaworu, wynika to ze zmieniajacej sie temperatury na zewnatrz i wewnatrz budynku a takze wyzszej/nizszej temp. wody w kotle, stad powinien pracowac.

Zawor powinien korygowac powstajace roznice, stad brak zmiany polozenia silownika swiadczy o tym, ze on nie pracuje.


Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## edusia

cześc
planuje remont łazienki, poniewaz na wprost wejścia wisi piec chciałabym go obudowac płyta gipsowa a z przodu dać drzwiczki drewniane, wzór żaluzji, tak doradził mi Kumek i bardzo mi to odpowiada
pytanie do Ciebie jako fachowca, czy można tak zrobić, jaką dać płytę zieloną czy inną
Jest to dwufunkcyjny piec Vailant
poniewaz jest to pomieszczenie gdzie kidyś był pokój tylko taka jego lokalizacja wchodzi w rachubę

----------


## kabak1

Witam Wszystkich jestem Grzesiek. Właśnie niedawno zakończyłem lekturę wątku "Chętnie pomogę"  
Mam kilka pytań myślę,że jakoś mi pomożecie(Zbyniu ,KaKa i Wszyscy inni znawcy tematu)  Zacznęod początku Mam dom o pow. ok. 300m2 ściany 1,5 pustaka z pustką powietrzną (tak się kiedyś budowało) nieocieplony, wymienione okna na nowe. Dwa lata temu wymieniłem instalację c.o. na nową (cienkie rurki miedziane, grzejniki płytowe, zasobnik c.w.u. o poj. 160 litrów piec gazowy Beretta ze sterowaniem pokojowym) ciśnieniową . Mam dużą kotłownię i za ścianą kotłowni sporą piwnicę w której nic nie stoi . Po przeczytaniu całego wątku chyba jestem zdecydowany na Atmosa. Teraz moje pytania:
1) Jakiej mocy muszę kupić piecyk i czy warto kupować GS (mam na myśli rożnice konstrukcyjnemiędzy S a GS, a róznicę w cenie)
2) W jaki sposób połączyć istniejącą już instalację z piecem Atmos (moja instalacja jest ciśnieniowa, a piec na drewo pracuje w układzie otwartym -myślałem o wymienniku płytowym)
3) Czy przy takiej izolacji jak opisałem warto instalować alumulację? Ale z drugiej strony mam chyba za mało wody w układzie aby piec jej nie gotował bez akumulacji?
4)Teraz najciekawsze: rzeczy hydrauliczne jeszcze mogę sobie wyobrazić przynajmniej tak mniej więcej  ale automatyka mnie przeraża powiedzcie jak to wszystko pospinać i okablować aby było ok tzn. gdy pracuje piec Atmos ogrzewa dom , c.w.u. i akumulatory, gdy w nim zgaśnie pracują akumulatory ale i one się kończą, spada temperatura w domu i w tej chwili włącza się piec gazowy i sobie ogrzewa dom i c.w.u.
5) Jeśli macie schematy tych podłaczeń hydraulicznych i automatyki to byłbym bardzo wdzięczny z ich przesłanie http://[email protected] <br />
...a moje pytania

----------


## kaKa

Witaj w klubie  :smile: 
Co wiem, na to odpowiem, na wszystko pozostale odpowie Zbyniu  :smile: 

1) Mysle, ze 32 kW, to minimum, ale lepiej byloby 40kw (moze nawet 50kw, z mysla o akumulacji).
GS w porownaniu z S naprawde nie jest warty tej przeplaty. Po prostu wiecej placisz za "bardziej nowy" model.
2) U mnie Atmos pracuje w systemie zamknietym. I wszystko OK. Ale na ile wiem, to nie mozna w Polsce kotly na paliwa stale uzywac w ukladach zamknietych. A wiec detale tylko na priwa.
3) Jezeli kociolek wybierzesz troche wiekszy niz jest zapotrzebowanie na cieplo w domu, to na pewno bedziesz mial korzysci z akumulacji (dluzsze przerwy miedzy paleniem, ekonomia paliwa). Woda w instalacji nie zagotuje sie nigdy, od tego sa mieszacze i zawor bezpieczenstwa na kotle.
4) Taki system ma Zbyniu, niech on opisze.
5) Przesylam ci swoj schemat instalacji (jasne bez kotla na gaz). Moze skorzystasz.
6) Przesylam rowniez zdjecia swoich zbiornikow, jeszcze nieocieplonych. Moje zbiorniki sa okragle w przekroju, Zbyniu ma prostokatne (zalezy od spawacza  :smile: )

Aha, nie ukazales swego e-maila. Przeslij na priwa, to przesle ci obiecany schemat i zdjecie.

Pozdrawiam

kaKa

----------


## kabak1

Kaka jeszcze jedno pytanie:
Z tego co pamiętam z lektury forum masz zasobniki akumulacyjne 2100litrów  na jak długo wystarcza ci tej ciepłej wody od wygaśnięcia pieca i do jakiej temperatury twój piec zagrzeje wode w tycgh zbiornikach?

----------


## kaKa

Witam, troche sie pomyliles  :wink: 
Mam dwa zbiorniki po 750-800 litrow, a wiec 1.5 tony wody. Ocieplone welna 20 cm (7.5 + 7.5 + 5 z folia aluminiowa). Pomeczylismy sie z ojcem nad tym (ociepleniem) chyba z dwa dni. Ale ocieplilismy jak trzeba.
Najgorzej na poczatku - nie wiadomo z ktorej strony do tego podejsc, ale teraz juz jestem w tym fachowcem  :smile: 
2100 litrow ma Zbyniu.
Jeszcze pale tylko z dwa tygodnie, a wiec nie za silnie moge cos napisac, ale napisze, co juz wyprobowalem.
Najpierw moje warunki: dom 180 m2 uzytkowej, ogrzewam obecnie okolo 110 m2(pierwsze pietro), bardzo dobrze ocieplony (b.k 40cm + 12 cm welny na scianach, 12 cm styropianu pod posadzka i poki co na stropie 15 cm welny, okna trzyszklowe 0.7), pale brykietami drzewnymi (wilgotnosc 10 proc).
A wiec, po podrzuceniu do pieca okolo 30 kg brykietow (2/3 komory) i kilka polan tegorocznej brzozy pali sie okolo 15-16 godzin, przy terazniejszej temperaturze na zewnatrz okolo -4-6 stopni. Caly ten czas ogrzewa dom (+21) i po wypaleniu (na kotle  przy paleniu sie ciagle mam 78-80 stopni) na akumulatorach jest 76 stopni u gory i 52 u dolu (mam 4 termometry).  No i po wypaleniu jeszcze z 28-32 godziny pedza wode po instalacji. Po ogolnych 48 godzinach (2 dobach) temperatura na akumulatorze jest na gorze 35, na dole 25. Wtedy znowu rozpalam, aby nie rozgrzewac akumulatory od zera. Jak zauwazylem, rozpalanie, rozkrecenie calej instalacji od zera jest bardzo energochlonne  :smile: 
Bardzo ciekawi mnie jak bedzie w wieksze mrozy, ale mysle, ze bedzie naprawde dobrze.
Rekordem najdluzszego palenia sie w kotle jest okolo 25 godzin (zaladowany caly kociol i temperatura na kotle ciagle 83 stopnie).
Aha i jeszcze pochwale sie izolacja akumulatorow: Zrobilem test. Pewnego poniedzialku konczylem palic w kotle i ogrzewac dom. Na akumulatorach wtedy bylo 76 na gorze i 56 na dole. I tak zostawilem akumulatory stac. Dom calkiem nie byl ogrzewany, wszystko wylaczone. No i przedstawcie sobie. W nastepnym poniedzialku wieczorem na akumulatorach bylo 54 stopnie na gorze i 26 na dole.  Takie straty byly za caly tydzien! (Chwale sie jasne   :Lol:   :Roll:  ) 

Mysle, ze wszystkie wyzej wymienione wyniki sa po prostu BARDZO DOBRE (dzieki Zbyniu za idee i pomoc). Ale bardzo duza role w tym  (wynikach) odgrywa dobrze ocieplony dom + dobry kociol + dobrze zaplanowana (jeszcze raz - dzieki Zbyniu) i wykonana instalacja.

Pozdrawiam

kaKa

----------


## kabak1

Kaka narazie dzięki za te wszystkie informacje zapewne jeszcze sobie coś przypomnę to jeszcze będę pytał. Teraz idę pooglądać twoją instalację którą dostałem na e-maila Narazie dzięki

----------


## magdulla

Co sądzisz o wc z rozdrabniarką fekalii? Takie bez tradycyjnej spłuczki, do których można podłaczyć rury o śrdednicy 40mm.Np urządzenie SANIFLU 45 (rozprowadza je firma Borysowski)

----------


## Zbyniu

> Witam Wszystkich jestem Grzesiek. Właśnie niedawno zakończyłem lekturę wątku "Chętnie pomogę"  
> Mam kilka pytań myślę,że jakoś mi pomożecie(Zbyniu ,KaKa i Wszyscy inni znawcy tematu)  Zacznęod początku Mam dom o pow. ok. 300m2 ściany 1,5 pustaka z pustką powietrzną (tak się kiedyś budowało) nieocieplony, wymienione okna na nowe. Dwa lata temu wymieniłem instalację c.o. na nową (cienkie rurki miedziane, grzejniki płytowe, zasobnik c.w.u. o poj. 160 litrów piec gazowy Beretta ze sterowaniem pokojowym) ciśnieniową . Mam dużą kotłownię i za ścianą kotłowni sporą piwnicę w której nic nie stoi . Po przeczytaniu całego wątku chyba jestem zdecydowany na Atmosa. Teraz moje pytania:
> 1) Jakiej mocy muszę kupić piecyk i czy warto kupować GS (mam na myśli rożnice konstrukcyjnemiędzy S a GS, a róznicę w cenie)
> 2) W jaki sposób połączyć istniejącą już instalację z piecem Atmos (moja instalacja jest ciśnieniowa, a piec na drewo pracuje w układzie otwartym -myślałem o wymienniku płytowym)
> 3) Czy przy takiej izolacji jak opisałem warto instalować alumulację? Ale z drugiej strony mam chyba za mało wody w układzie aby piec jej nie gotował bez akumulacji?
> 4)Teraz najciekawsze: rzeczy hydrauliczne jeszcze mogę sobie wyobrazić przynajmniej tak mniej więcej  ale automatyka mnie przeraża powiedzcie jak to wszystko pospinać i okablować aby było ok tzn. gdy pracuje piec Atmos ogrzewa dom , c.w.u. i akumulatory, gdy w nim zgaśnie pracują akumulatory ale i one się kończą, spada temperatura w domu i w tej chwili włącza się piec gazowy i sobie ogrzewa dom i c.w.u.
> 5) Jeśli macie schematy tych podłaczeń hydraulicznych i automatyki to byłbym bardzo wdzięczny z ich przesłanie http://[email protected] <br />
...a moje pytania


Witam,
 w wiekszosci na twoje pytania odpowiedzi udzielil juz KaKa.
Przy twojej powierzchni pomysl o wiekszym kociolku, zwlaszcza dlatego, ze w przypadku zlej jakosci opalu (wilgotnosc), co niestety wiem i z wlasnej praktyki, wydajnosc kazdego kotla na drewno spada niemalze o polowe.
Jesli masz takie mozliwosci, pomysl o kolte min. 40 KW, tym bardziej, ze w polaczeniu z akumulatorem ciepla, nadmiar mocy w pewnych przypadkach bedzie w wiekszym stoponiu wykorzystany do ladowania "na zapas".

Polaczenie ukladow zamknietego i otwartego mam u siebie zrobione, przynajmniej na razie, za pomoca zaworow kulowych, rozdzielajacych obiegi na wyjsciu ze zbiornikow przed zaworami mieszajacymi.
Zawory mieszajace i cale sterowanie obiegami bede mogl wykorzystac w ogrzewaniu gazowym, jesli zajdzie koniecznosc. 
Dopuszczanie wody do ukladu mam po stronie ukladu zamnkietego ze wzgledu na koniecznosc podwyzszenia cisnienia dla pracy kotla gazowego.

Rozdzielenie obiegow otwartego i zakmnietego jest mozliwe rowniez za pomoca automatyki, skladajacej sie z zworu trojdroznego i silownika, przykladowy schemat znajdziesz tutaj: http://www.vigas.pl/i_pomoc.htm.

Wymiennik plytowy to dobre rozwiazanie, ale musisz sie liczyc z tym, ze przy nizszych temperaturach zasilania jego sprawnoscx drastycznie spadnie. 

Ilosc wody w nowoczesnych instaalcjach jest niestety zbyta mala, dlatego nawet przy wylaczonej dmuchawie kociol na drewno moze uzyskiwac ponad polowe swojej wydajnosc, problelem bedzie oczywiscie okres przejsciowy, problemu pozbedziesz sie stosujac chocby 500-1000 l zbiornik akumulacyjny.


Sterowanie ukladem nie jest wcale takie zaawansowane.
Jak jjuz dojdziesz do tego etapu, sadze, ze szybko otrzymasz tutaj pomoc na forum.

Fotografie swoich zbiornikow przesle ci niebawem, po kilkudniowej nieobecnosci musze najpierw nadrobic zaleglosci w pracy.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## kabak1

Dzięki Zbyniu za odpowiedż teraz jeszcze mi napisz ile czasu od chwili wygaśnięcia w piecu masz ogrzewany dom ze zbiorników akumulacyjnych
pozdrawiam
Kabak
Ps. Jeśli możesz przyślij mi schemat swojej instalacji, a także automatyki. Ten adres który podałeś - brak strony
jeszcze raz dzięki

----------


## krzyszt17

Cieszę się że Was znalazłem po kilkumiesięcznej przerwie na forum. Przez te kilka miesięcy praktycznie nie zjeżdżałem z budowy, a efektem jest domek o pow. użytk. 115 m2, przykryty dachówką ceramiczną. Teraz wracam do kotłowni. Myślę o Atmosie 22, 25kW, dom będzie dobrze ocieplony i sądzę, że ta moc wystarczy.
Mam kilka pytań (jak zwykle):
1. Gdzie najtaniej kupić piec i całą automatykę (Robert niedawno kupował)
2. Jaki orientacyjnie może być koszt instalacji (ile biorą instalatorzy?)
3. Jaki jest koszt grzejników, rur itp (orientacyjnie)
4. Czy ktoś może polecić dobrych instalatorów (z Rzeszowa do Lublina nie jest tak daleko - to do Zbynia)
5. Może ktoś z Was wie czy vat pójdzie w górę od stycznia , czy maja?
6. Ja też proszę o przesłanie zdjęć zbiorników Zbynia i Kaka i jeśli można to jeszcze raz schemat od Kaka (poprzedni mi gdzieś wcieło.
Pozdrawiając wszystkich z tego forum bardzo się cieszę, że Zbyniu, Kaka i Robert mają już swoje kotły. 
Ja narazie mam kotłownię, ale przed końcem roku chciałbym mieć i kocioł.
Krzysztof
mój e-mail [email protected]

----------


## Zbyniu

> Dzięki Zbyniu za odpowiedż teraz jeszcze mi napisz ile czasu od chwili wygaśnięcia w piecu masz ogrzewany dom ze zbiorników akumulacyjnych
> pozdrawiam
> Kabak
> Ps. Jeśli możesz przyślij mi schemat swojej instalacji, a także automatyki. Ten adres który podałeś - brak strony
> jeszcze raz dzięki


Na razie zbiorniki sa w fazie prob, nie zaizolowalem ich jeszzce.
Adres strony, ktorej niestety nie widac: szukaj w vigas.pl, dalej polaczenie w ukladzie kotla na drewno z kotlem na gaz.
Schemat mojej instalacji, poza dodatkowym obiegiem, jest bardzo podobny do schematu KaKa. On wyrysowal swoj bardzo ladnie  :wink: 
Mysle, ze Co podesle, podobni e automatyka jest tej samej firy, u mnie bedzie jeszzce sterownik komextherm-u.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Zbyniu

> Cieszę się że Was znalazłem po kilkumiesięcznej przerwie na forum. Przez te kilka miesięcy praktycznie nie zjeżdżałem z budowy, a efektem jest domek o pow. użytk. 115 m2, przykryty dachówką ceramiczną. Teraz wracam do kotłowni. Myślę o Atmosie 22, 25kW, dom będzie dobrze ocieplony i sądzę, że ta moc wystarczy.
> Mam kilka pytań (jak zwykle):
> 1. Gdzie najtaniej kupić piec i całą automatykę (Robert niedawno kupował)
> U mnie jest z firmy compit.pl, i komextherm rvt 06, sa jeszzce i innych firm, poszukaj w sieci.
> 
> 2. Jaki orientacyjnie może być koszt instalacji (ile biorą instalatorzy?)
> Trudna sprawa, zalezy ile obiegow itd.
> Jednak cena za zainstalowanie samego kotla z buforem rzedu 1.000, jak gdzies przeczytalem, to abstrakcja.
> 
> ...


Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------

Witam
Czy mógłbym prosić o schemat Waszych instalacji z atmosem , w tym tgodniu powinienem mieć juz piec   :wink: ))

Roman
[email protected]

----------


## Rayman

Witam Wszystkich !!
Mam poważny problem z wyborem kotła. Z tego co się zorientowałem kilku z Was kupiło Atmosy. Mam do wyboru kupno Atmosa 25kW lub Vigasa 25kW. Wybór jest tym bardziej trudny, że mogę te kotły kupić w prawie tej samej cenie . Po Vigasa musiałbym podjechać na Słowacje, ale mam tam ok. 100 km i nie sprawiło by mi to żadnego problemu. 

Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie odpowiedzi.

----------


## kabak1

> Na razie zbiorniki sa w fazie prob, nie zaizolowalem ich jeszzce. 
> Adres strony, ktorej niestety nie widac: szukaj w vigas.pl, dalej polaczenie w ukladzie kotla na drewno z kotlem na gaz. 
> Schemat mojej instalacji, poza dodatkowym obiegiem, jest bardzo podobny do schematu KaKa. On wyrysowal swoj bardzo ladnie  
> Mysle, ze Co podesle, podobni e automatyka jest tej samej firy, u mnie bedzie jeszzce sterownik komextherm-u. 
> 
> Dzięki Zbyniu za odpowiedż

----------


## kabak1

Rayman z tego co ja oglądałem obydwa kotły i widziałem je pracukące to bardziej podoba mi się Atmos (nie mam na myśli wyglądu zewnętrznego) Ale to jest moja subiektywna opinia. Ja dopiero w przyszłym roku będę miał Atmosa ale początki już są kupiłem 20 m3 drewna.

----------


## krzyszt17

Dzięki Zbyniu za odpowiedź
Krzysztof

----------

witam
własnie kupiłem kocioł atmos 50S , mój dom ma ok 300 m2 powierzchni , czy ktos może skompletować mo pozostałe częsci kotłowni - zasobniki -akumulatory , sterowani i cała reszte Moze jakis schemat.

[email protected]

----------


## Zbyniu

> witam
> własnie kupiłem kocioł atmos 50S , mój dom ma ok 300 m2 powierzchni , czy ktos może skompletować mo pozostałe częsci kotłowni - zasobniki -akumulatory , sterowani i cała reszte Moze jakis schemat.
> 
> [email protected]


Gratuluje ci Orum zakupu ww. kociolka.
Przy tej mocy kotla w odniesieniu do powierzchni domu bedziesz zadowolony  z jego uzytkowania.
Z wlasnego doswiadczenia moge juz powiedziec, ze najzdrowszy jest pewien zapas mocy na kotle.
Co do instalacji przykotlowej zdazyles sie juz zapewne zorientowac co potrzeba: laddomat badz zawor termoregulacyjny w twoim przypadku 
esbe tv 40/60, pompa co z regulowana moca, przydalby sie zawor klapowy grawitacyjny.
Co do reszty napisz, ile bedzie obiegow grzewczych, ewnt. cwu ?
Mysle, ze jjuz dosc liczne grono uzytkownikow pospieszy Ci natychmiast z pomoca.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## orum

Moja instalacja wygląda nastepująco 
do tej pory ogrzewam dom kotłem olejowym de ditrich z zasobnikiem ciepłej wody, grzejniki purmo a  podłogówka z rozdzielaczem .Zbiorniki akumulacyjne wymysliłem w nastepujacy sposób - kupiłem (na razie dwa) zbiorniki od hydroforu 300 l pojemności i zawiozłem je do zespawania ze soba na wysokości .Po prostu slusarz ma odciąć od jednego z nich góre od drugiego dół , dociąć na długośc i zespawać . Zbiorniki są ocynkowane - nie powinienem mieć przez jakiś czas klopotów z rdzą- jak myslę. Koszt niewielki a są dośc zgrabne. Myślę że pojemnośc takiego zbiornika po zabiegu powinna wynosić około 500 - 550 litrów. Ile waszym zdaniem powinienem miec takich zbiorników ? Mój hydraulik przekonuje mnie wprawdzie że nie ma potrzeby ich instalowania , ja sie jednak upieram ze względu na dłuższą trwałośc kotła , czystszy komin i oszczędnośc opału ( mimo wszystko) - czy mam rację?
Czy pomożecie dobrać mi pozostałe elementy - proszę - jaki sterownik ( mowicie o firmie COMPIT) z czego zrobic ocieplenie zbiorników i jak powinno być grube?Czy waszym zdaniem taka moc kotła spowoduje ze bede mogł dokładać do pieca z taką częstotliwościa jak podaje producent.

Pozdrawiam
Roman
[email protected]

----------

> Moja instalacja wygląda nastepująco 
> do tej pory ogrzewam dom kotłem olejowym de ditrich z zasobnikiem ciepłej wody, grzejniki purmo a  podłogówka z rozdzielaczem .Zbiorniki akumulacyjne wymysliłem w nastepujacy sposób - kupiłem (na razie dwa) zbiorniki od hydroforu 300 l pojemności i zawiozłem je do zespawania ze soba na wysokości .Po prostu slusarz ma odciąć od jednego z nich góre od drugiego dół , dociąć na długośc i zespawać . Zbiorniki są ocynkowane - nie powinienem mieć przez jakiś czas klopotów z rdzą- jak myslę. Koszt niewielki a są dośc zgrabne. Myślę że pojemnośc takiego zbiornika po zabiegu powinna wynosić około 500 - 550 litrów. Ile waszym zdaniem powinienem miec takich zbiorników ? Mój hydraulik przekonuje mnie wprawdzie że nie ma potrzeby ich instalowania , ja sie jednak upieram ze względu na dłuższą trwałośc kotła , czystszy komin i oszczędnośc opału ( mimo wszystko) - czy mam rację?
> Czy pomożecie dobrać mi pozostałe elementy - proszę - jaki sterownik ( mowicie o firmie COMPIT) z czego zrobic ocieplenie zbiorników i jak powinno być grube?Czy waszym zdaniem taka moc kotła spowoduje ze bede mogł dokładać do pieca z taką częstotliwościa jak podaje producent.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Roman
> [email protected]


Witam,
z tego co piszesz, sa u ciebie dwa obiegi grzewcze: grzejnikowy i podlogowka. U siebie rozdzielilem je i zastosowalem dwa zqwory mieszajace trojdrozne. Dodatkowo na zasilaniu rozdzielaczu podlogowki 
zamontowalem zawory termostatyczne jako dodatkowe zabezpieczenie przed zbyt wysoka temperatura wody.
Piszesz, ze masz juz kociol olejowy z zasobnikiem cwu. Jesli jest mozliwosc podlaczenia do niego zasiolania z kotla na drewno, moglbys w ten sposob wykorzystac istniejacy zbiornik do przygotowywania cwu nizszym nakladem kosztow (odcinajace zawory kulowe).

Pomysl zespawania zbiornikow hydroforowych sam tez przerabialem u siebie, jednak udalo mi sie skorzystac z "promocyjnych" cen spawaczy i sa one z blachy czarnej. Jednak pospawanie tych zbiorniko wydaje mi sie lepszym pomyslem. Inna sprawa to pojemnosc zbiornikow i pozadanego efektu.
W pierwszym przypadku mozesz miec np. w sumie 1000 i uzyskasz w ten sposob efekt wyrownawczy dla kotla, tzn. po zaladowaniu do pelna bedzie on pracowal z moca maksymalna bez niebezpiecznstwa zagotowania wody w w ukladzie. W drugim przypadku mozesz zastosowac dla efektu akumulacji ciepla zbiorniki w sumie 3000-4000 litrow, jak podaje producent.
Przy tej pojemnosci podloozenie w twoim przypadku, 2 razy sezonowanym drrewnem lisciastym da ci mozliwosc korzystania z zapsu cieplej wody przez dluzszy czas, w zalesnosci oczywiscie od strat budynku.
Jednak w obu tych przypadkach kociolek bedzie pracowal w "zdrowych" warunkach.
Opinie hydraulikow nie sa w tym przypadku istotne, ich wiedza niestety nie wynika z doswiadczenia zawodowego, kotly zgazujace wraz z koniecznym osprzetem to niestety nowy temat w naszym kraju, w tym przypadku korzystalem z wiedzxy naszych zachodnich sasiadow.

Docieplenie zbiornikow wykonalem u siebie z welny isover 20+5 cm, zabudowalem nastepnie plyta karton gips, na ktora nakleilem dodatkowo od stronywewnetrzbej ekran z folia aluminiowa, stosowany zagrzejnikowo.

Sterowanie ukladem zawor+pompa co z regulacja pogodowa+termostat pokojowy mozesz powierzyc dwuobwodowemu sterownikowi compit 322 badz r 402, informacje znajdziesz na stronie:  www.compit.pl
Sa  tez inne firmy np. http://www.frisko.com.pl/.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## JACAKORA

witam
obliczyłem straty wg Twojej metody.Z grubsza pow ścian zewn. minus pow okien i drzwi pomnożone przez 0.3 dla ścian(podwojna ściana z pustaka gazobeton ok 25cm +12cm +kanał powietrzny 7cm) i 2 dla okien (drewniane). wyszło mi ok.9000.
czy jest to moc kotła jakiego potrzebuję? Po za tym w domu jest nieogrzewany garaż ( drzwi + 1 okno) oraz dwa również nieogrzewane pomieszczenia gospodarcze sąsiadujące ze sobą ( drzwi + 1 okno) Jak uwzględniać takie pomieszczenia? Po za tym zamierzam kupić piec gazowy dwufunkcujny. W domu mam dwie łazienki i dwie kuchnie . Na piętrze chcę zamontować podgrzewacz wody z zasobnikiem z którego obecnie korzystam (trochę nie wydala na dwie łazienki) a dół opędzi kocioł dwufunkcyjny bez zasobnika.
Czy w moim przypadku lepiej zastosować piec z automatyką pogodową czy pokojową. Po za tym wkrótce docieplę dom styropianem i wymienię okna. Proszę o poradę jaki piec wybrać.Z góry dzięki.

----------


## JACAKORA

witam
obliczyłem straty wg Twojej metody.Z grubsza pow ścian zewn. minus pow okien i drzwi pomnożone przez 0.3 dla ścian(podwojna ściana z pustaka gazobeton ok 25cm +12cm +kanał powietrzny 7cm) i 2 dla okien (drewniane). wyszło mi ok.9000.
czy jest to moc kotła jakiego potrzebuję? Po za tym w domu jest nieogrzewany garaż ( drzwi + 1 okno) oraz dwa również nieogrzewane pomieszczenia gospodarcze sąsiadujące ze sobą ( drzwi + 1 okno) Jak uwzględniać takie pomieszczenia? Po za tym zamierzam kupić piec gazowy dwufunkcujny. W domu mam dwie łazienki i dwie kuchnie . Na piętrze chcę zamontować podgrzewacz wody z zasobnikiem z którego obecnie korzystam (trochę nie wydala na dwie łazienki) a dół opędzi kocioł dwufunkcyjny bez zasobnika.
Czy w moim przypadku lepiej zastosować piec z automatyką pogodową czy pokojową. Po za tym wkrótce docieplę dom styropianem i wymienię okna. Proszę o poradę jaki piec wybrać.Z góry dzięki.

----------


## witeq

Odwiedzilem ostatnio stronke na ktorej proponuje sie prosta instalacje Atmosa z wykorzystaniem wymiennika plytowego 27kW , jakby wynikalo ze schematu, zamiast zaworu termoregulacyjnego, lub laddomatu , oraz co ciekawe zastepuje on na schemacie rowniez zawor mieszacza.
Byloby to wiec rewelacyjnie proste roziazanie, tylko nie bardzo rozumiem jak wymiennik ciepla ma sterowac prawidlowa temperatura powrotu. Czy ktos juz to analizowal i jaka jest Wasz opinia o tym ukladzie.
Przy okazji pytanie. Dlaczego to zawsze musi byc nadwyzka mocy kotla. Jesli juz to dla wlasnej wygody, na pewno nie w celu przedluzenia zywotnosci pieca. Przeciez caly czas mowi sie tu iz praca na maksymalnych kotla obrotach jest praca najkorzystniejsza. Fakt ze  trzeba czesciej dokladac do kociolka. Ale to inna sprawa.
Z doswiadczenia wiem ze np przy piecyku gazowym 20 kW pracuje on na 1/2 1/3 mocy nominalnej. Tak wiec 20 KW to min 200 mkw lekko do ogrzania.
Bo przeciez 100 W/mkw  to az nazbyt dla zaspokojenia potrzeb nowoczesnego domku.

----------

> Byloby to wiec rewelacyjnie proste roziazanie, tylko nie bardzo rozumiem jak wymiennik ciepla ma sterowac prawidlowa temperatura powrotu. Czy ktos juz to analizowal i jaka jest Wasz opinia o tym ukladzie.
> 
> Sam wymiennik nie moze oczywicie zastepowac wszystkiego naraz.
> Wymiennik wykorzystywany jest najczesciej do rozdzielania ukladow otwartego przykotloweogo (jak nakazuje PN) od zamknietego grzejnikowego.
> Sprawa wykorzystania w takim ukladzie kotla na drewno jest        conajmniej klopotliwa,  co niestety wymusza stosowanie zabezpieczen ukladu kotla przed nadmierna temperatura, co sie zdarza dosc czesto w ukladzie bez bufora.
> Niektore firmy prponuja dosc ogolnie wlaczenie przed zawor mieszajacy czterodrogowy wymiennika cwu, co niestety nie jest gwarancja odprowadzenia nadmiaru energii, z kolei zabepieczenie w kotle w postaci spirali chlodzacej skroci dosc skutecznie zywotnosc urzadenia, ktore bedzie  w ten sposob poddawane naglym znacznym spadkom temperatury.
> 
> Jedyna sensowan eksploatacja kotla na drewno z gwarancja dostatecznego komfortu, zabezpieczenia termicznego i lugotrwalego uzytkowania wiaze sie niestety z zastosowaniem akumulatora ciepla.
> W chwili obecnej rozpoczalem eksploatacje w nowym domu drugiego juz ukladu opartego na kotle na drewno+bufor i zachecam wszystkich zainteresowanych tym tematem do rozwazenia rozbudowy swojego ukladu.
> ...


Porownywanie kotla na gaz z kotlem na drewno jest nieporozumieniem. 
Ni emozna porownywac obu paliw drewna i gazu i tym samym obliczac w ten sam sposob potrzebnej mocy.
Podstawowa sprawa jest w przypadku kociolka na drewno zmienna kalorycznosc opalu, jego rozna wilgotnosc. 
Prosty wykres, dostarczany z instrukcja mowi, iz te roznice siegac 50%.
Zatem nadmiar mocy kotla jest koniecznoscia.
Wiekszosc kotlow na drewno pracuje z moca minimalna 25 KW.
Przy suchym oplae wykorzystanie pelnej mocy, korzystajac z wymiennika ciepla moze sie okazac problematyczne.
Istnieje co prawda kilka firm zachodnich, dostarczajace kotly (niem. "Teillastkessel"), mogace pracowac przez dluzszy czas z moca obnizona bez znacznego wplywu na trwalosc korpusu, jednak jak podaja forumowicze z Niemiec, sa to nieliczne modele i w cenach, ktore daleko odbiegaja od naszych wyobrazen.
Oferowane koly na rynku  polskim, reklamowane jako "teillastkessel" pracujace w zakresie 5-31 KWjak np. Vigasy to niestety wpuszczanie w maliny przyszlych uzytkownikow oraz pewnego rodzaju chwyt marketingowy, nie majacy zadnego uzasadnienia w odniesieniu do interesu klienta, jakim jest z pewnoscia zagwarantowana praca kotla przez dlugi czas.
Powyzsza sprawa nie dotyczy jedynie vigasow, jednak producenci probuja w ten sposob zaspokoic oczekiwania klientow, zeby bylo "tanio", jak sobie tylko mozna yobrazic, ale prawda lezy nieco z boku.
Jak se mozna zorientowac po witrynach glownych producentow/dystrybutorow kotlow na drewno, dostrzegli oni, zwlaszcza w tym roku, to zagadnienie w sposob kompleksowy i na razie przynajmniej niesmialo informuja o prawidlowym uzytkowaniu swoich produktow.
To, co juz od lat osiemdziesiatych  obowiazuje na zachodzie Europyw kwestii alternatywnych zrodel energii, zaczyna docierac i do nas.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Zbyniu

Prepraszam zaintersowanego Witqa, troche sie pomerdalo powyzej.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## witeq

Dzieki za odpowiedz. Oczywista wylowilem to czym bylem zainteresowany  :smile:  Rozumiem ze odradzasz instalacje z wymiennikiem. 
Dzis wlasnie zdecydowalem ze zainstaluje zbiorniki akumulacyjne. 
Mam przy tym pytanie do praktykow. Czy jesli umieszcze zbiorniki ponad kotlem tak mniej wiecej na wysokosci gornego rzedu kaloryferow , tam mam wystarczajaca ilosc miejsca do lokalizacji i porzadnej izolacji,a jednoczesie zastosuje zawor termoregulacyjny zamiast laddomatu to czy bedzie to mialo jakis praktyczne znaczenie?
 Wydaje mi sie ze przy pracujacych pompach kazda w swoim ukladzie, nie ma to znaczenia dla prawidlowosci pracy kotla.
I jeszcze jedno pytanie . Czy wybor ktorego dokonalem jest sluszny? Iz za podobne pieniadze lepiej jest miec zestaw kociol DC25S atmosa + zbiorniki akumulacyjne niz  za ta sama sume laczna jedynie sam atmos DC 25GS. Nie piszcie ze lepiej kociol GS i zbiorniki bo o tym sam wiem  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Zbyniu

> Dzieki za odpowiedz. Oczywista wylowilem to czym bylem zainteresowany  Rozumiem ze odradzasz instalacje z wymiennikiem. 
> Dzis wlasnie zdecydowalem ze zainstaluje zbiorniki akumulacyjne. 
> Mam przy tym pytanie do praktykow. Czy jesli umieszcze zbiorniki ponad kotlem tak mniej wiecej na wysokosci gornego rzedu kaloryferow , tam mam wystarczajaca ilosc miejsca do lokalizacji i porzadnej izolacji,a jednoczesie zastosuje zawor termoregulacyjny zamiast laddomatu to czy bedzie to mialo jakis praktyczne znaczenie?
>  Wydaje mi sie ze przy pracujacych pompach kazda w swoim ukladzie, nie ma to znaczenia dla prawidlowosci pracy kotla.
> I jeszcze jedno pytanie . Czy wybor ktorego dokonalem jest sluszny? Iz za podobne pieniadze lepiej jest miec zestaw kociol DC25S atmosa + zbiorniki akumulacyjne niz  za ta sama sume laczna jedynie sam atmos DC 25GS. Nie piszcie ze lepiej kociol GS i zbiorniki bo o tym sam wiem 
> Pozdrawiam



Lokalizacja zbiornikow  przy zatsosowaniu pompy do wymuszonego obiegu co nie ma w tym przypadku decydujaceo znaczenia. U mnie stoja one w piwnicy, moglyby rownie dobrze znalezc sie w razie koniecznosci np. na parterze.
W swojej instalacji mam zawor termoregulacyjny, spelnia on identyczna funkcje, do tego bejscie z zaworem klapowym zwrotnym. 
Wszystko to dziala bez zarzutu.
Wybor przemawia zdecydownie za "ttradycyjnym" atmosem+zbiorniki.
Co do modelu GS to juz wypowiedzial sie jeden z jego uzytkownikow: KaKa.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## witeq

Pomozcie prosze. 
Dobrą alternatywą dla Atmosa 25 jest slowacki Vigas 25. Ma rowniez niezla cene na slowacji bo ok 3500 zl po przeliczeniu.
Zachecony tym zadzwonilem do kieleckiego przedstawiciela z pytaniem o zakup i cene no i dostalem szoku. Wyobrazcie sobie, jak to powiedziala przez telefon panienka "taka cene ustalil szef" ze zaspiewali ponad 6000 zl
Tego to jeszce nie slyszalem. A poniewaz stoje wlasnie przed decyzja zakupu i wlasciwie osyluje ona jedynie pomiedzy tymi dwoma firmami serdecznie prosze o kontakt z polskim dysrtybutorem o nieco bardziej ograniczonej zachlannosci. Lub podpowiedzenie pomyslu zakupu poza granica w sensowny sposob.  Ewentualny kontakt to  [email protected]
Z gory dziekuje i pozdrawiam.

----------

To juz przeciez sam sobie pomogles  :smile: 
Zrob sobie wycieczke na Slowacje i po sprawie.

Zdroko
Anonim

----------


## kaKa

Witam wszystkich,
bardzo milo, ze nasz temat tak sie rozszerzyl  :big grin:   Nie bylem tutaj dwa tygodnie (urlop) i tyle wypowiedzi sie pojawilo. 
Maile ze schematem i zdjeciami przeslalem wszystkim chcacym.

Zbyniu, chcialem zapytac: a gdzie w instalacji bedziesz mial komextherma? 

Jutro opisze "Jak to Atmos pracowal bez energii elektrycznej".

Mysle, ze przyszlym uzytkownikom tych kotlow bedzie dobrze to wiedziec.

Pozdrawiam

kaKa

----------


## Zbyniu

> Witam wszystkich,
> bardzo milo, ze nasz temat tak sie rozszerzyl   Nie bylem tutaj dwa tygodnie (urlop) i tyle wypowiedzi sie pojawilo. 
> Maile ze schematem i zdjeciami przeslalem wszystkim chcacym.
> 
> Zbyniu, chcialem zapytac: a gdzie w instalacji bedziesz mial komextherma? 
> 
> Jutro opisze "Jak to Atmos pracowal bez energii elektrycznej".
> 
> Mysle, ze przyszlym uzytkownikom tych kotlow bedzie dobrze to wiedziec.
> ...



Witam,
KaKa zazdroszcze urlopu, dla mnie to abstrakcja, ale moze w przyszlym roku ...
komextherm ostal mi sie z instalacji od rodzicow, zastosowalem go do podlogowki.

Jak to Atmos pracowal bez energii elektrycznej" w ukladzie zaknietym to brzmi katastroficznie, z ziekawoscia przeczytam o twoich doswiadczeniam.
W przypadku ukladu otwartego, taki mam u siebie, skutki braku pradu sa minimalizowane prze zbiornik wyrownawczy.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Piotr_K

Witam po dłuższej przerwie!
Zainstalowałem w końcu w połowie października piec Eko Wimar Orlan 25. Mam tylko trzy pytanka:
1. piec ten wstawiony został za stary piec gazowy, pompa była przy nim na powrocie i tak też zostało przy nowym piecu. Czy jest to rozwiązanie właściwe?
2. w komorze, do której załadowuję drewno osadza się pewna ilość smoły. Czy jest to spowodowane zbyt wilgotnym drewnem? Dodam, że palę w nim sosną i brzozą (pół na pół), drewno kupiłem i zostało porąbane na początku lipca 2003. Czy może są inne powody osadzania się smoły?
3. w ciągu tych pięciu tygodni używania pieca średnio wychodzi, że jeden pełen załadunek drewna wystarcza do 8 godzin. Czy jest to dobry wynik?

Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------

> Witam po dłuższej przerwie!
> Zainstalowałem w końcu w połowie października piec Eko Wimar Orlan 25. Mam tylko trzy pytanka:
> 1. piec ten wstawiony został za stary piec gazowy, pompa była przy nim na powrocie i tak też zostało przy nowym piecu. Czy jest to rozwiązanie właściwe?
> 
> Jesli jest przy kotle jedynia pompa bez zaworu termostatycznego, to
> niestey musisz czym predzej uzupelnic instalacje
> 
> 2. w komorze, do której załadowuję drewno osadza się pewna ilość smoły. Czy jest to spowodowane zbyt wilgotnym drewnem? Dodam, że palę w nim sosną i brzozą (pół na pół), drewno kupiłem i zostało porąbane na początku lipca 2003. Czy może są inne powody osadzania się smoły?
> 
> ...

----------


## Piotr_K

Witam!
Dzięki za odzew.
Do instalacji zamontowany został również zawór trójdrożny (bez siłownika).
Dom: dobrze ocieplony (36cm siporeks + 10cm styropian), powierzchnia 220m2, instalacja CO starego typu - układ otwarty, grube rury i żeliwne grzejniki.
Mam rozrysowany schemat instalacji, mogę przesłać mailem.

Przy podejmowaniu decyzji o instalacji pieca zgazowującego drewno obawiałem się przede wszystkim tego, że drewno mi nie doschnie, cztery - pięć miesięcy suszenia to stanowczo za krótko. Niestety o tego rodzaju piecach dowiedziałem się dopiero w czerwcu 2003 i od razu zacząłem działać.

Piotr

----------


## kaKa

Witam,

Witaj Piotrze,


1) Mysle, ze nie ma roznicy w jakim miejscu jest pompka. O tym slyszalem rozne zdania. Jeden kolega ma tak jak u ciebie i wszystko pracuje OK.
2) Smola moze zbierac sie (jak juz pisal Gosc) z przyczyny mokrego drzewa, i jeszcze moze skupiac sie, jezeli spalasz paliwo w nieduzej temperaturze, wtedy kociol tez wiecej sie zanieczyszcza.
3) 8 godzin, mysle, ze jest srednim wynikiem. U mnie, w 
wyzej wymienionych warunkach pali sie w srednim 12h.
Dla pieca zgazowujacego 4-5 miesiecy jest naprawde zamalo. Moja brzoza rowniez lezala nakryta cos okolo tego. Ale gdy ja wkladam do kotla, to on po prostu sie dusi od dymu. Drzewo nie pali sie, a tylko dymi. Kociol nie pracuje w trybie generacji.


Aha, i opowiesc "Jak to Atmos pracowal bez energii elektrycznej":

Bylo to pewnego wieczora. Bylem wlasnie w domu. Kociol juz sie wypalil, a wiec zaladowalem cala komore brykietami, poczekalem poki sie rozpali i wlaczylem wentylator na tryb roboczy. No i w tym momencie przepadla jedna faza (elektroenergii). Jak sie pozniej okazalo byl to problem w instalacji zakladu elektrycznego.
I wlasnie na tej fazie mialem gniazdka w kotlowni. A wiec wszystkie pompki sie zatrzymaly, regulatory wylaczyly. A kociol jzu rozpalony do maksa.
Temperatura na kotle chyba za 5 minut wzrosla do 100 stopni. Wlaczyla sie ochrona kotla, zaczela przepedzac zimna wode z instalacji przez kociol. Ostudzila do 95stopni. Ale za 10 minut kociol znow nabral 100 stopni. I tak kilka razy. Ale w pewnym momencie konczyla sie woda, poniewaz mam pompe glebinowa trzyfazowa, to ona bez jednej fazy nie pracuje. No, pomyslalem, teraz bedzie wesolo (jasne przyszykowalem przedluzacz z innej fazy).
No i zaczelo sie. Temperatura na kotle doszla do maksa  120stopni(w kotle jasne wszystko wylaczone, wszystko zamkniete). Mysle, ze to stalo sie dlatego, ze komora byla pelna (szczeglnie, ze tam byly brykiety = duza temperatura). Ale tutaj tez a nic sie nie stalo. Wskaznik cisnienia ukazywal normalnie cisnienie - okolo 1.7 bar. A woda o temperaturze 120C po otworzeniu sie laddomatu grawitacyjnie poszla do akumulatorow. Traby od kotla do akumulatorow mam o przekroju fi25mm zelazne.
Termometr na akumulatorach pokazywal 120C. No i wiecej a nic sie nie dzialo. Stalo tak chyba z pol godziny i nie wygladalo, ze cos sie zmieni.
A wiec mysle, ze kociol i system zdal egzamin. 
Niebezpieczenstwa wybuchu napewno nie bylo, bo na kotle i na kazdej beczce akumulatorow stoja zawory bezpieczenstwa 1.8 bar i jezeli te cisnienie byloby przewyzszone, to po prostu wyrzucilyby wode do kanalizacji.
Akumulatory napewno dlugo jeszcze moglyby przyjmowac T 120C dopoki kociol by calkiem nie przygasl.
A wiec w takiej i podobnych (otwartych) instalacjach z kotlem na drzewo i akumulatorami zauwazam jedyne niebezpieczenstwo - a warunki musza byc takie:
1) Nie ma swiatla,
2) Kociol pelno zaladowany
3) Akumulatory zaladowane do duzej temperatury (np 80 stopni).
Wtedy moze byc ryzyko, ze akumulatory tez nie beda mialy gdzie podziac nadmiar goraca i moze cos zlego sie stac.

Pozdrawiam

kaKa

----------

wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji świąt  :smile: 
wszystkim zgazowywaczom  :wink: 
życzy
Robert

----------


## Zbyniu

Dolaczam sie do zyczen:

Radosnych Swiat Bozego Narodzenia.
Szczesliwego Nowego Roku !

Zbyniu
PS. No i oczywiscie dla posiadaczy kociolkow na drewno jak najdluzszych okresow miedzy ladowaniem kotla w sezonie  :wink:

----------

Wesolych Swiat i Szczesliwego Nowego roku.

 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam 

kaKa


PS: Zbyniu, moglbys przesac mi swoj e-mail? Bo chyba ten co miales raniej, nie pracuje.

----------


## krzyszt17

Ja również życzę zdrówka i wszystkiego dobrego w Nowym 2004 Roku.
Krzysztof

----------


## araksis

Poradz mi cos drogi Gradziu na gwizdy w instalacji C.O. po zalaczeniu sie pompy w gazowym piecu C.O.

----------


## Tramt

Witam
Swego czasu rzuciłem Zbyniowi i Kaka problem otwartego systemu ogrzewania podłogowego. Chciałbym do niego powrócić. Hydraulik który wykonuje instalacje twierdzi że w takiej instalacji (temperatura ok 40st C) szybko pojawią się glony i w efekcie układ stanie się niedrożny . Jest to problem znzny chociażby w instalacjach samochodowych klimatyzacji. 
Może znjdzie się wśród nas jakiś botanik który rozstrzygnie moje wątpliwości. Pan hydraulik chce izolować podłogówkę wymiennikiem .

I jeszcze jedno
Zamówiłem przez pomyłkę nieco za wysokie zbiorniki 1000 litrowe 2 szt. Nie mogę ich postawić - choć na wysokość są dobre.  Taki idiotyczny błąd . Nie chce ich ciąć bo są dobrze zabezpieczone antykorozyjnie (kataforeza i farba silikonowa wysokotemperaturowa) Blacha 5mm 750x750x2200 wewnątrz wzmocnione. Może ktoś by reflektował po kosztach materiału. Jestem z Lublina
Pozdrowienia
[email protected]

----------

witam 
z checia skorzystam z pomocy. W perspektywie nie długiego czasu zamierzam wybudować pierwszy dom, wiec moje doświadczenie w tej dziedzinie jest znikome, na co dzień zajmuje sie nieruchomościami ale z zupełnie innej strony. Zamierzam wybudowac dom dokładnie o pow.210m2, architekt zaprojektował nam całą masa okien(no moze przesadzam, ale jest ich sporo). Mój mąż juz teraz obgryza paznokcie jak  ogrzejemy ta szklarnię. jakie najbardziej ekonomiczne ogrzewanie mógłbys polecić przy takiej pow.Znajomi radza nam piec miałowy- ale co z ciepła woda( bojler elektryczny raczej nie wchodzi w rachubę). 
Pozdrawiam 
Edyta

----------


## krzyszt17

Tramt, jestem zainteresowany zbiornikami, wysłałem Ci e-mail, ale gdyby nie doszedł to mój adres to [email protected]
Pozdrawiam Krzysztof

----------


## tomy

Czy cena 3620zł brutto to dobra cena za piec Atmos DC 22S - 22 kW (plus 150 zł transport na terenie Polski)?

Mam do ogrzania 100m2 (dom z poddaszem) całkiem dobrze ocieplony. Myślę, że taki piec powinien mi wystaczyć.

Proszę o kontakt urzytkowników takich pieców z okolic Radomia

Pozdrawiam
Tomy

----------


## krzyszt17

Na pytanie, które zadał Tomy pewnie najlepiej odpowiedział by Robert, który niedawno kupował piec.
Ja mam inne pytanie, chodzi o drewno do palenia. Czy brzoza , dąb, grab mają podobną wartość energetyczną (takie najłatwiej kupić w mojej okolicy, z tym, że brzoza jest najtańsza).
Czy ktoś z Was palił w piecu osiką, czy takie drewno do tego pieca się nadaje? I ostatnie pytanie. Na jakiej grubości polana rąbiecie drewno? Ja gdzieś wyczytałem, że powinno być ok. 8cm, czy palicie też grubszym drewnem?
Pozdrawiam Krzysztof

----------


## Zbyniu

> Czy cena 3620zł brutto to dobra cena za piec Atmos DC 22S - 22 kW (plus 150 zł transport na terenie Polski)?
> 
> Mam do ogrzania 100m2 (dom z poddaszem) całkiem dobrze ocieplony. Myślę, że taki piec powinien mi wystaczyć.
> 
> Proszę o kontakt urzytkowników takich pieców z okolic Radomia
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Tomy


Witam,
kociol ATMOS 22 kw wystarczy do ogrzania Twojego domu, pewna przewage nad 18 KW ma tutaj wieksza komora, w ktorej zmieszcza sie juz kawalki ponad 0,5 m. Z doswiadczenia wiem, ze to szzcednosc pracy przy przygotowywaniu opalu.

Przy Atmosie pomysl o osprzecie. Co prawda ATMOS-y bywaja dosc wysoko cenione np. w zach. Europie za swoja prosta obsluge i niezawodnosc/trwalosc, ale warto pomyslec o regulatorze pogodowym, zaworze mieszajacym z silownikiem, w miare mozliwosci o buforze.
Znam kilku uzytkownikow tych kotlow, ktorzy upraszcajac instalacje jedynie do zaworu termoregulacyjnego nie kryja swojego rozczarowania brakiem automatyki.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Zbyniu

> Na pytanie, które zadał Tomy pewnie najlepiej odpowiedział by Robert, który niedawno kupował piec.
> Ja mam inne pytanie, chodzi o drewno do palenia. Czy brzoza , dąb, grab mają podobną wartość energetyczną (takie najłatwiej kupić w mojej okolicy, z tym, że brzoza jest najtańsza).
> Czy ktoś z Was palił w piecu osiką, czy takie drewno do tego pieca się nadaje? I ostatnie pytanie. Na jakiej grubości polana rąbiecie drewno? Ja gdzieś wyczytałem, że powinno być ok. 8cm, czy palicie też grubszym drewnem?
> Pozdrawiam Krzysztof


Witam, 
najwyzsza wartosc opalowa maja w kolejnosci: grab, dab, brzoza.
Wartosci opalowe znajdziesz np. na stronie http://www.ekovimar.com.pl/
w linku "Ile drewna potrzeba na sezon grzewczy ?"

To jdna sprawa. Inna rzecz dotyczy stopnia wilgotnosci opalu.
Wydaje mi sie, ze to sprawa kluczowa.
Nie wiem, po ile jest u Ciebie brzoza a po ile grab, ale z doswiadczenia 
zachecam do zakupu i dwuletniego skladowania brzozy.
Jej wartosc opalowa bedzie drugie tyle wyzsza od opalu sszonego przez jeden rok.
Oszczednosci w zuzyciu przy tym nie do pominiecia.

Pozdr
Zbyniu
PS. Pale na razie sosna z pozostalosci budowylanych i jestem zadowolony  :smile:

----------


## krzyszt17

Dzięki Zbyniu za odpowiedź. Gdybyś jeszcze mógł odpowiedzieć jako użytkownik pieca, czy jest różnica w szybkości palenia drewna drobniej i grubiej porąbanego, a co za tym idzie w ilości zużywanego drewna.
Pozdrawiam Krzysztof

----------


## orum

Witajcie
Od tygodnia ogrzewam się   :big grin:   ATMOSEM 50S , domek ma 320 m2  powierzchni , zbudowany jest z BK 36 cm plus 10 cm styropinau wewnątrz - nie jest nazbyt szczelny .Hydraulik pewnie z racji tego ze zazwyczaj montował vigas-y  zaproponował mi kupno wentylatora nadmuchowego . Tak więc piec pracuje z nadmuchem , zaworem termostatycznym . Bez akumulatorów ciepła. Po załadowaniu pieca do pełna temperatura utrzymuje się do 8  10 godzin , temperatura na nadmuchu pieca ustawiona jest na 65 stopni.  Dolna komora popielnika jest super wygrzana z sypkim popiołem i co mnie bardzo cieszy w śladowych ilościach . W górnej komorze wszystko cieknie smołą .
Moje pytania są następujące
-liczyłem ze dłużej bedzie sie paliło - jednym słowem czy to nie za krótko?
-czy u was też jest tyle smoły w górnej komorze?
-jaką tempreature utzrymujecuie na kotle?
czy da sie wydłużyc tą bezobsługowość 

pozdrawiam
roman

----------


## martag

Witam wszystkich.
Wątek o kotłach więc chyba dobrze trafiłam.
Pytanie może trochę głupie, ale właśnie bardzo zaprząta mi głowę.
Planuję etapować budowę, a kotłownię z piecem gazowym zrobić w drugim etapie. W pierwszym kominek + el. podgrzewacz wody. Zastanawiam się jednak czy już w pierwszym etapie nie zrobić instalacji do c.o. (bez kaloryferów i pieca), żeby potem nie rozwalać paneli itp. Pytanie brzmi:
Czy bez wybranego typu pieca można taką instalację wykonać? Czy też może te "rurki" są jakoś uzależnione od rodzaju czy firmy produkującej piec i rodzaju kaloryferów? A może jest jakaś norma czy standard na te "rurki"? 
Z góry dziękuję za wszelkie odpowiedzi,
pozdrawiam
Marta

----------


## Artur_071

Witam Wszystkich
Panowie, przeczytałaem cały wątek, trochę mi to zajęło  :smile:  , ale było warto  :smile:  . 
Jest to chyba jeden z kilku najbardziej profesjonalnych wątków na Forum. 
*Chylę czoła przed Waszą wiedzą* i znajomością tematu kotłów do zgazowywania drewna i tego typu instalacji.

----------


## RomanP

Ogrzebałem ten wątek bo mnie się bardzo przydał, może ktoś inny skorzysta z mojego skromnego pomysłu:"zwiększyć pojemność zbiornika akumulacyjnego bez zwiększania jego objętości (przy mojej małej kotłowni to ważne)". Przy spawaniu zbiornika akumulacyjnego w srodek spawamy rury. Wypełniamy je parafiną. Zyski dużo większa pojemność cieplna parafiny, przy przejściu ze stanu stałego na stan ciekły dodatkowe zyski magazynowania ciepła.

----------


## Artur_071

> (przy mojej małej kotłowni to ważne). Przy spawaniu zbiornika akumulacyjnego w srodek spawamy rury. Wypełniamy je parafiną. Zyski dużo większa pojemność cieplna parafiny....


Podaj szczegóły jaka objętość wew rur w stosunku do zbiornika 10% , więcej. Czy tak już zrobiłeś czy planujesz ?
Przypomnij ciepło właściwe parafiny, woda ma ok 4200.

----------


## RomanP

Do mojej kotłowni wejdzie zbiornik 0,6x1x2,2m. Będzie zawierał więc około 1.3 t wody. Ze względu na kształt kotłowni i potrzebne dobre ocieplenie więcej się nie zmieści. W środku muszę zmieścić wężownicę do ciepłej wody (wykonanej z miedzi około 21 kW - też w środku zajmie trochę miejsca) i drugą mniejszą do ewentualnego późniejszego połączenia solarów. Jedna znajduje się na górze druga na dole zbiornika. Uważam, że im więcej wkładek z parafiną tym bardziej zwiększa się pojemność cieplna zbiornika. Ja wspawam 4 rury o średnicy fi 14 cm na zewnątrz. (żadnych obliczeń, po prostu takie mam o grubych ściankach i tyle ich mi wejdzie). Ich długość 2 m. Pojemność cieplna parafiny jest większa niż wody ale nie to jest najważniejsze. Parafina przy temperaturze 40 - 50 stopni zmienia swój stan skupienia ze stałego na ciepły (zdaje się, że nazywa się to przemiana izofazowa -pewny nie jestem) i to daje główne zyski z pojemności cieplnej. Jeśli będzie to czytał jakiś chemik może to wytłumaczy. Ja uwierzyłem na słowo "wiedzącym" z którymi rozmawiałem.

----------


## orum

czy ktoś może odpowiedzieć mi na pytanie ?  Kilka postów wyżej 

ROMAN

----------


## krzyszt17

Orum na Twoje pytanie najlepiej odpowiedzą Zbynio, kaKa, czy Robert, ale wątek ten zszedł na dalsze strony i pewnie trudniej go znaleźć. Inna możliwość jest taka, że ww. mają taką temperaturę w swoim domku (dzięki Atmosom), że ... procesory im  się ugotowały. 
To był oczywiście żart, gdyż wszyscy ww. zawsze służyli swoja radą i życzliwoscia dla mniej wtajemniczonych ( w tym wielokrotnie mnie). 
Wobec braku innych odpowiedzi, ja postaram się powiedzieć co może być  przyczyną tego o czym piszesz.
1. Brak akumulatorów, a co za tym idzie praca pieca w niekorzystnych warunkach i przez to mniejsza jego sprawność.
2. Nic nie piszesz o drewnie, a nie dosuszone drewno jest jedną z głównych przyczyn mniejszej sprawności pieca, konieczności częstego podkładania i pojawiania się smoły o której piszesz.
Pozdrawiam i korzystając że wątek znów jest na górze zadam pytanie. *Gdzie można w miarę niedrogo kupić Atmosa 22, 25kW, proszę o odpowiedź na priva, lub mailem - sprawa bardzo pilna*.
Jeszcze raz pozdrawiam i liczę, że ktoś się odezwie.
Krzysztof

----------


## Ella

A propos zakupu Atmosa - dołączam do pytania Krzysztofa.

Ale moje zasadnicze pytanie jest następujące: co myślicie o połączeniu Atmosa z podłogówką? Czy te dwa systemy się nie "gryzą" ? Zastanawiam się nad tym jako zupełny laik -  założenie jest takie, że piec ma pracować z maksymalną mocą i oddawać ciepło akumulatorom, natomiast dla podłogówki trzeba tę moc "przystopować" urządzeniem obniżającym temperaturę. Czy to nie jest sprzeczność?
Będę wdzięczna za Wasze opinie.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

witam wszystkich
dawno mnie nie było na forum za co przepraszam, kilka razy bywałem ale tylko poczytać was i sie nie odzywałem.
postaram się to nadrobić...częściowo dziś 
w miarę możliwości odpowiadam więc na pytania, a raczej powiem jak to jest z Atmosem u mnie.
Tomy i Krzysztof pytacie o ceny Atmosów - na początku tego wątku pisałem jakie firmy znalazłem które sprzedają w/w kotły w Polsce. Z tego co wiem to nadal Atmopol i zaraz za nim Ekoenergia Wrocław mają najniższe ceny (Atmopol nawet z tego co się dowiedziałem od kogoś z forum zaoferował dowóz na terenie kraju w cenie zakupu kotła a to zawsze dodatkowa oszczędność)
Jedyne co mi sie nie podobało w atmopolu to to że koniecznie chcieli mi "wcisnąć" wymiennik płytowy. Nie wiedziałem wtedy o wymienniku własciwie nic (teraz po tym co napisał Zbyniu wiem że przeczucie mnie nie myliło  :smile:  ) ale jakoś mi nie pasował do tego co zaleca producent kotłów więc podziękowałem im.
W sumie szukając przedstawicieli Atmosa w Polsce znalazłem chyba z 10 firm ale ...rozrzut cen był tak duży że o kilku nawet nie wspomniałem na forum (jak dla mnie to czyste złodziejstwo).
Krzysztof pytasz o grubość polan i tu dochodzimy już do moich doświadczeń z kotłem. Na początku tuż po podłączeniu kotła do instalacji zacząłem palić polanami bez ich przerąbywania...... nie paliły się zbyt dobrze bo nie dość że okrągłe to niestety mokre (niezbyt dobrze wysuszone skoro jeszcze jak to mówią "3 miesiące wcześniej ptaszki na tych drzewach siedziały i ćwierkały)
zabrałem się więc za rąbanie drewna - po czym stwierdziłem, że palenie cieńkimi jest znów zbyt pracochłonne ze względu na potrzebe częstszego dokładania.
Teraz mogę powiedzieć tak: rozpalam cieńszymi polanami, potem dokładam grube, jak na razie udaje mi się utrzymać żar przez około 6-8 godzin. Zauważyłem jednak że jeśli palę non stop to sytuacja się poprawia tzn okresy między doładowaniem wydłużają się. Jeszcze w domku nie mieszkam więc dlatego palę dośc nieregularnie.
Na początku w górnej komorze też powstawało dużo smoły (to pytanie Romana - oruma) myśle że jest kilka tego przyczyn:
1. wilgotność drewna (tego w tym sezonie nie przeskoczysz niestety) staram się wybierać to lepiej przesuszone drewno i jak już wczesniej kiedyś pisałem dokładam też cieńkie wprawdzie ale bardzo dobrze przesuszone deseczki-odpady dębowe zakupione u pobliskiego producenta parkietów
2. za niska temperatura na kotle - producent zaleca utrzymywac temp. 80-90 stopni na kotle. Też na początku myślałem że wystarczy 65 stopni, ale 65 to minimalna zalecana temp. wody powracającej do kotła.
Nie jest to mały wydatek ale.....ja zakupiłem Laddomat i mogę stwierdzić z całą pewnością że na pewno ułatwia optymalną pracę kotła.
3. tak jak pisze Krzysztof brak zbiorników akumulacyjnych. U mnie zbiorniki na pewno uratowały kocioł i całą instalację conajmniej kilka razy. Dwa razy teść "wybił" bezpieczniki kiedy mnie akurat nie było na budowie i dziwił sie że w piecu temp. wzrosła  :wink: , a kilka razy niestety były zdarzały sie zaniki napięcia z winy sieci energetycznych. Dodatkowo moge potwierdzić to co pisał Zbyniu - nie dośc że praca kotła jest o wiele równiejsza (nie ma skoków temperatury) to w razie wygaśnięcia, gdy zbiornik akumulacyjny jest naładowany nie dość że dalej ogrzewamy domek to ponowne rozpalenie kotła odbywa się w bardziej komfortowych warunkach (kocioł nie musi rozgrzewać wody w instalacji od np 20 stopni)
Teraz palę wg zaleceń producenta - piec dość szybko dochodzi do temp. 80 stopni wentylator sie wyłącza i wyraźnie słychać spalanie gazów w dolnej komorze, dorzucam grube polana......takie do 15-20 cm nawet jak już w komorze załadowczej jest żar.
Generalnie jestem bardzo zadowolony z zakupu  :smile: 
Ella pytasz o Atmosa i podłogówkę - Zbyniu pisał chyba kilka razy że jest to możliwe - jedyny problem to wydatek na automatykę (potrzebny jest dodatkowy zawór mieszający najlepiej z siłownikiem, termostat, sterownik - ale w tym temacie najlepiej odpowie Zbyniu )
Jak na razie niestety jak juz pisał KaKa w miarę wydatków na budowę i wykończenie domu musimy z niektórych (czytaj większości) rzeczy zrezygnować. Nie kupiłem więc automatyki do instalacji, zawór mieszający ustawiam sam ręcznie. Nie jest to z pewnością zbyt dobry sposób ale......jak sie nie ma co się lubi to sie lubi co się ma.
Rozpisałem się troszkę
Przepraszam za skakanie z tematu na temat
Postaram się poprawić i odwiedzać nasz wątek częściej.
Z innych wiadomości pochwalę sie że zabieram się za malowanie ścian i podłogi panelowe  :smile: 
Koniec marca, najpóźniej kwiecień przeprowadzka  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam wszystkich ....ciepło bo zima za oknem a w domku ciepełko  :smile: 
Robert
PS: w razie czego częsciej jestem uchwytny przez maila

----------


## robert 2

A wiecie może coś na temat kotłów Warmet SDS Ceramic, od kostrzewy w gizycku. proszę o opinie albo o piecach z Pleszewa

----------

> Czy dobrze rozumiem: polecasz Atmosa ze sterowaniem Komexterm rvt0 06 (lub Compit Częstochowa) plus zbiornik akumulacyjny oraz wymiennik CWU? 
> Jak dla mnie taki układ byłby idealny ciekawy jestem jednak jak ciekaw ceny całego tego ustrojstwa. 
> 
> Witam !
> nie chcialbym nikomu polecac tego czy owego, wskazalem jednak we wczesniejszych postach na korzysci takiej instalacji.
> Co do kosztow i importu z czech badz slowacji, to raczej rozgladam sie za kotlem do mojego nowego domu (dotychczasowa instalacja pozostanie u rodzicow) w polsce, bedzie to atmos DC 32s 35 KW, bo dom ma ok 220 metrow kw.
> Lokalny importer-hurtownik, majacy "uklady" oferuje mi go za ok. 3500 pln 
> 
> Bylem kilkakrotnie na slowacji ale ceny u nich+transport+oplaty celne, to wszysko nawet po zwrocie ich podatku wydaje mi sie nie warte zachodu.
> ...


Cześć
Mam pytanko do Zbynia, otórz chciałbym też sam zrobić zasobnik na ciepła wodę. Czy jakieś bardzeiej szczegółowe informację mogłbym uzyskać, czyli z jakiego materiału, grubośći i jaka metoda spawania. Za wszelką pomoc z góry dziekuję

----------


## krzyszt17

Dzięki Robert za odpowiedzi. Znalazłem dzięki Tobie stronę Atmopolu i rzeczywiście ceny na Atmosy mają niezłe. Szkoda, że nikt inny (z wielkiej trójki) się nie odzywa. Jakie u Ciebie jest naczynie wyrównawcze? Mnie instalator probonuje przy zbiornikach akumulacyjnych 1600l ok 7% ich wartości, czyli ponad 100l, czy rzeczywiście tak duże jest potrzebne?
Pozdrawiam Krzysztof

----------


## Zbyniu

> Napisał Zbyniu
> 
> Czy dobrze rozumiem: polecasz Atmosa ze sterowaniem Komexterm rvt0 06 (lub Compit Częstochowa) plus zbiornik akumulacyjny oraz wymiennik CWU? 
> Jak dla mnie taki układ byłby idealny ciekawy jestem jednak jak ciekaw ceny całego tego ustrojstwa. 
> 
> Witam !
> nie chcialbym nikomu polecac tego czy owego, wskazalem jednak we wczesniejszych postach na korzysci takiej instalacji.
> Co do kosztow i importu z czech badz slowacji, to raczej rozgladam sie za kotlem do mojego nowego domu (dotychczasowa instalacja pozostanie u rodzicow) w polsce, bedzie to atmos DC 32s 35 KW, bo dom ma ok 220 metrow kw.
> Lokalny importer-hurtownik, majacy "uklady" oferuje mi go za ok. 3500 pln 
> ...


Witam,
zbiorniki mozesz pospawac z typowego arkusza blachy czarnej.
Z typowego arkusza (nie pamietam juz wymiarow) mozna uzyskac forme cylindryczna, do tego oczywiscie dennice.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

PS. Moje zborniki sa niestety prostokatne, odradzam, ich wytrzymalosc bedzie z pewnoscia mniejsza.

----------

Można je wyspawać z blachy i nie koniecznie musi to być kształt walca. Jeśli piece są spawane z blachy i mają kszałt pudełka to i zbiornik taki może być. Odpadają Ci dennice. Dla pewności możesz wzmocnić to paskami blachy. Dwa żebra na wysokośći i po dwa na dole i górze. Musi wytrzymać. Ponadto łatwość wykonania. Robisz wszystkie boki oprócz tego z przodu. Możesz bez problemu instalować wężownice do ciepłaej wody i ewentualnie solarów i po próbie szczelności spawasz ostatnią ściankę. Potem tylko izolacja cieplna i gotowe.

----------


## RomanP

Ten gość od kwadratowego akumulatora ciepła to ja. Niedopatrzenie w logowaniu.

----------


## Zbyniu

> Można je wyspawać z blachy i nie koniecznie musi to być kształt walca. Jeśli piece są spawane z blachy i mają kszałt pudełka to i zbiornik taki może być. Odpadają Ci dennice. Dla pewności możesz wzmocnić to paskami blachy. Dwa żebra na wysokośći i po dwa na dole i górze. Musi wytrzymać. Ponadto łatwość wykonania. Robisz wszystkie boki oprócz tego z przodu. Możesz bez problemu instalować wężownice do ciepłaej wody i ewentualnie solarów i po próbie szczelności spawasz ostatnią ściankę. Potem tylko izolacja cieplna i gotowe.



Kwadratowe zbiorniki dla ukladu otwartego, podobnie jak i kotly zreszta
to jeszcze nic strasznego.
Gorzej to wyglada przy checi pozostawieniukladu zamknietego.
Obawy o wytrzymalosc konstrukcji zbiornikow wyrazam na podstawie wlasnych obserwacji/testow i zaobserwowanych jednoczesnie odksztalcen
scian zbiornikow.
Dlatego i wybor ograniczylbym jedynie do ukladu otwartego.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------

W prawodawstwie polskim niedopuszczone jest stosowanie np. kotłów miałowych w układzie zamkniętym. W życiu robi się tak bardzo często. Biorąc pod uwagę konstrukcje takich pieców, które są spawane z blach i wytrzymują. Dodatkowym zabezpieczeniem jest ożebrowanie dospawane na bokach zbiorników. Teoretycznie powinno to chodzić przy prawidłowym działaniu zabezpieczenia ciśnieniowego
RomanP

----------

Z wlasnej i znajomych praktyki nie polecam montazu ww. zbiornikow w polaczeniu z kotlem zgazujacym na drewno uzytkownikom, ktorzy:
- uzytkowac beda kociol bez wezownicy chlodzacej kociol
- nie posiadaja awaryjnego zasilania ups
- nie posiadaja przylacza wodnego w wodociagu do zasilania wezownicy
przez w sytuacji awaryjnej, ewent. hydroforu od duzej pojemnosci min. 300 l.
- nie zastosuja zbiornika cisnieniowego duzej pojemnosci.

Specyfika pracu ukladu kotla na drewno z akumulacja, tym bardziej w ukladzie zamknietym wiaze sie z dodatkowym, dosc kosztownym doposazeniem kotlowni.
Warto o tym pamietac.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## kaKa

Witam, witam wszystkich.
Jak milo, ze znowu sie odezwaliscie sie w tym watku.

Sorki, ale po zakonczeniu budowy juz dosyc rzadko bywam na forum. Po 1.5 roku szalonego tempa budowy trzeba wspomniec i inne rzeczy (nie zwiazane z budowaniem).   :smile: 
Jak szkoda, ze ani jednego z was nie bylo na spotkaniu Forumowym w Warszawie, jasne oprocz Elli (Pozdrowienia Ella dla ciebie i meza). Po tak dlugich dyskusjach tutaj na forum byloby tak fajnie poobcowac na zywo.

Postaram sie odpowiedziec na nieodpowiedziane dotad pytania.

Pytania orum:
-liczyłem ze dłużej bedzie sie paliło - jednym słowem czy to nie za krótko?  6-8 godzin, to jest normalny czas jak na mokre drzewo. U mnie pali sie od 10 do 13 godzin, ale pale brykietami drzewnymi (10 proc wilgotnosc) na polowe z tej wiosny drzewem. 
-czy u was też jest tyle smoły w górnej komorze? Smoly mialem, jak palilem wilgotnym drzewem (z wiosny podgotowionym). Ale po tym jak poskladalem sobie w kotlowni drzewa i podsechlo ono tam chyba ze dwa miesiace, to teraz po paleniu tym suchym - komora jest czysta czystusienka. Nie ma nawet znaku smoly cieknacej po sciankach.  
-jaką tempreature utzrymujecuie na kotle?  Mam nastawiona 80,  rekomendowana przez producenta - 80-90.
czy da sie wydłużyc tą bezobsługowość. - uzywaj suche drzewo, zainstaluj zbiorniki - to pozwoli znacznie wydluzyc bezobslugowosc. Jasne. co mnie troche nie podoba sie, to to, ze po tym jak wypale w kotle i wszystko sie wypali (10-13 godzin), pozniej dom jest ogrzewany jeszcze z 10 godzin z akumulatorow, to trzeba znowu rozpalac od nowa.  :wink:  A byloby tak fajnie dorzucic na zazace sie jeszcze drzewko nowego  :smile: )


Artur_071  - a sam zamierzasz robic taka instalacje?

RomanP - a gdzie mozna dostac ta parafine? I jakie sa ceny?


Ella - zastosowanie podlogowki w systemie CO z piecem zgazujacym + akumulatory jest naprawde sensowne i nie ma tutaj zadnych sprzecznosci. Sam mam w domu zrobione 50/50 ogrzewanie podlogowe/ grzejniki. I mysle, ze jeszcze lepsze wyniki osiagnalbym , zebym mial tylko podlogowke. Dlaczego? A bo dla grzejnikow jest potrzebna ciagle temperatura wody w zakresie od 55-70 C. A taka temperature, przynajmniej w moich warunkach utrzymac na zbiornikach akumulacyjnych udaje sie tylko gdy pali sie w piecu no i jeszcze z 4-5 godzin.  A pozniej temperatura po malu pada. A wiec juz grzejniki nie maja skad pobierac-oddawac cieplo. A podlogowka pieknie pracuje (29-35 C). A zeby mialbym 100 proc podlogowki, to byloby jak najpiekniej - temperatura w domu bylaby jeszcze bardziej stabilna niz teraz.
Do zastosowania podlogowki w takim systemie radzilbym rozwiazanie, ktore pierwszy zaproponowal tutaj Zbyniu - zawor pompka, zawor mieszajacy, silownik, no i jasne elektronika do regulowania silownika. Wydatek nie maly, ale zawsze bedziesz miala temperature jaka ci potrzebna (i jakas minimalna ochrone przed przegrzaniem, w razie zepsucia sie jakiegos urzadzenia).

Witaj Robercie, jak milo ze znowu jestes. A w i-necie nie masz nigdzie zdjec swojej budowy, instalacji?

krzyszt17 - przy zbiornikach akumulacyjnych 1600 litry naczynie wyrownawcze 100 litry bedzie w sam raz. Ja mam 1500 litry i naczynie 50 litrowe, to po rozgrzaniu akumulatorow od zera do maks wycieka u mnie jeszcze okolo 15-20 litry wody (ten 50 litrowy, to bylo moje niedopilnowanie instalatorow). A wiec mam zamiar jeszcze dokupic 25, albo nawet i 50 litrowy.

Aha, no i Zbyniu, zlapalem cie choc tutaj. Bo napisalem tobie e-maila juz chyba przed miesiacem i nie dostalem zadnej odpowiedzi. Wyslalem tez po Nowym roku zdjecia mojego domu i instalacji, i tez zadnej odpowiedzi - Odezwij sie !!!

kaKa

----------

Ja parafinę zdobywam ogłaszając wici w rodzinie. Moja mama uzbierała ~ 5kg z nie dopalonych zniczy na cmentarzu. Resztę brakującą obiecał mi dostarczyć sąsiad, wytwórca wkładó do zniczy, po cenie jaką on sam zakupuje. Może to żmudny sposób ale bardzo skuteczny.

----------


## RomanP

Zbyniu, czy te zbiorniki spawane z blach co się odkształciły miały żebra usztywniające. Mój kotłowiec (co prawda fachowiec od kotłów w ciężkich MW a nie CO). Twierdzi, że przy wysokości ~2m dwa żebra usztywniające na wysokości i jedno na górze i dole wystarczy. Wykonać chciałem je z blachy 8 mm i szerokości 5 cm przyspawanej prostopadle do boków zbiornika. Muszę go przycisnąć żeby mi to dokładnie przeliczył, do jakiego ciśnienia mi to wytrzyma. Prosiłbym Ciebie byś mi dokładniej opisał odkształcony zbiornik (jak został wykonany)

----------


## Zbyniu

> Zbyniu, czy te zbiorniki spawane z blach co się odkształciły miały żebra usztywniające. Mój kotłowiec (co prawda fachowiec od kotłów w ciężkich MW a nie CO). Twierdzi, że przy wysokości ~2m dwa żebra usztywniające na wysokości i jedno na górze i dole wystarczy. Wykonać chciałem je z blachy 8 mm i szerokości 5 cm przyspawanej prostopadle do boków zbiornika. Muszę go przycisnąć żeby mi to dokładnie przeliczył, do jakiego ciśnienia mi to wytrzyma. Prosiłbym Ciebie byś mi dokładniej opisał odkształcony zbiornik (jak został wykonany)



Witam
przy wysokosci zbiornikow ok 1,90 maja one 2 opaski: o gory i na dole.
Blacha czarna w zbiornikach 5 mm, opaska z blachy (8 mm?) i szerokosci ok 10 cm.
Odkszalcenie dotycza srodkowej powirchni scian pomiedzy opaskami, powstaly tam wybrzuszenia nawet do 2 cm.


Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------

> Dzieki za odpowiedz. Oczywista wylowilem to czym bylem zainteresowany  Rozumiem ze odradzasz instalacje z wymiennikiem. 
> Dzis wlasnie zdecydowalem ze zainstaluje zbiorniki akumulacyjne. 
> Mam przy tym pytanie do praktykow. Czy jesli umieszcze zbiorniki ponad kotlem tak mniej wiecej na wysokosci gornego rzedu kaloryferow , tam mam wystarczajaca ilosc miejsca do lokalizacji i porzadnej izolacji,a jednoczesie zastosuje zawor termoregulacyjny zamiast laddomatu to czy bedzie to mialo jakis praktyczne znaczenie?
>  Wydaje mi sie ze przy pracujacych pompach kazda w swoim ukladzie, nie ma to znaczenia dla prawidlowosci pracy kotla.
> I jeszcze jedno pytanie . Czy wybor ktorego dokonalem jest sluszny? Iz za podobne pieniadze lepiej jest miec zestaw kociol DC25S atmosa + zbiorniki akumulacyjne niz  za ta sama sume laczna jedynie sam atmos DC 25GS. Nie piszcie ze lepiej kociol GS i zbiorniki bo o tym sam wiem 
> Pozdrawiam


Nie rozumiem dlaczego odradzacie instalację z wymiennikiem ciepła. Ja zainstalowałem wymiennik i na powrocie temperatura wody utrzymuje się w okolicach 70 C. Według mnie jest to wygodniejszy i tańszy sposób instalacji, a poza tym kocioł mam w układzie otwartym a grzejniki z zaworami termostatycznymi w zamkniętym. I wilk syty i owca cała.

----------


## krzyszt17

Cieszę sie, że watek "Chetnie pomogę" znowu jest na górze. Dzieki za odpowiedzi kaKa, Zbynia i Roberta. Intersujący jest ten problem dotyczący zbiorników. Własnie teraz Ella i ja chcemy zamówić u tego samego fachowca zbiorniki akumulacyjne. Miały być prostokatne (u mnie ze względu na wielkość kotłowni o wymiarach 600x1250x2500), a po przeczytaniu tego co napisał Zbynio zastanawiam się co zrobić? Próbować wcisnąć 2 mniejsze, przy cylindrycznych musiał bym bardzo ograniczyć pojemność. Nasz fachowiec twierdzi, że oprócz wzmocnień spodu zbiornika, przewiąże je kilkoma prętami w kilku najbardziej newralgicznych miejscach (w moim przypadku pręty o dług 600mm). Czy to wystarczy? Sprawa jest o tyle pilna, że za trzy dni wyjeżdżam do sanatorium, a decyzję muszę podjąć wcześniej.
Pozdrawiam i proszę o radę.
Krzysztof

----------


## Ella

Podpisuję się pod pytaniem Krzysztofa z wiadomych względów  :smile:  .
Dzięki za Wasze wyjasnienia w kwestii podłogówki.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie   :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------

Witam wszystkich!!!
Ja mam pytanie troszkę na inny temat ale może ktoś odpowie. Mam w projekcie kocioł gazowy a chciałbym zamienić na węglowy. Czy istnieje taka możliwość?Kto dokonuje takich zmian w projekcie i ile taka zmiana kosztuje?
 Z góry wielkie dzięki za pomoc.
 :smile:

----------


## kabak1

Moim zdaniem taką zmianę zrobi ci hydraulik który będzie montował instalację c.o. Jeżeli chcesz palić węglem będziesz musiał zrobić układ otwarty albo bawić się w wymienniki

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

Witam zgazowywaczy  :smile: 
U mnie zbiornik wyrównawczy jest nieco za mały - zbiornik akumulacyjny ma 1000 l, wyrównawczy 60 l, jak się porządnie rozpali w instalacji to ubywa wody jak na mój gust troszkę za szybko. To moja wina bo kupiłem zbiornik najwiekszy jaki akurat mieli w sklepie. Podobnie jak KaKa mam zamiar zmienić zbiornik na wiekszy lub połączyc dwa.
Jeśli chodzi o smołę w komorze kotła to zgadzam się z Krzysztofem-KaKa.
U mnie było podobnie, na początku paliłem drewnem niestety mokrym (ścięte było latem zwiezione do mnie, pociąłem je na klocki po ok 50 cm i zdążyłem przed zima poukładać. Na początku więc miałem nawet dośc dużo smoły w komorze. Stopniowo sytuacja zaczęła sie poprawiać - zmontowałem półki w kotłowni i jakieś 5 m3 drewna jestem w stanie teraz ładnie poukładać tam gdzie schnie ono zdecydowanie szybciej (pozostałe drewno jest poukładane w ogrodzie i prowizorycznie zabezpieczone przed opadami). Poza tym że drewno podeschło i pali się lepiej, zmieniłem nieco technikę palenia...... Jak już wcześniej pisałem oprócz drewna z lasu zakupiłem też scinki dębiny od pobliskiego producenta parkietów - to drewno jest super suche więc pali się doskonale. Mieszam więc teraz paliwo, staram się dokładać grube kawałki drewna z lasu i wypełniam pozostałe w komorze załadunkowej miejsce suchutką dębiną. pali się znakomicie , komora jest sucha i co ważne ...pali sie długo....jak na razie udało mi się 10 godzin, ale własciwie nie zdarzyło mi się palić dłużej non stop niż 2-3 dni. Nie mieszkam tam (choć przeprowadzka w planie już niedługo  :smile:  ) więc nie ma potrzeby grzania non stop. Na razie moja instalacja jest dośc uboga - mam zbiornik akumulacyjny, laddomat żeby zabezpieczyć kocioł, ale nie mam automatyki tzn sam ręcznie steruję zaworem trójdrożnym. Na razie mi się chce   :big grin:  , ale w przyszłosci chcę zainstalować automat.
Tak to jest jak kończy sie budowa. Na razie kończę podłogi w domku i ...jak wszystko pójdzie po mysli to w kwietniu bede juz tam mieszkał na całego   :big grin:  
Mam jeszcze parę pomysłów związanych z instalacjami. Jeden nie dotyczy bezpośrednio CO ale może ktoś z was bedzie w stanie mi pomóc. Do CO mam podłączony zbiornik CWU 250 l - dodatkowo pełni on rolę wcale nie małego wspomagania zbiornika akumulacyjnego. Woda zagrzewa się w nim do 80 stopni i w związku z tym że mam dzieci chcę założyć zawór termostatyczny na wyjściu z tego zbiornika. Może ktoś wie gdzie takie coś kupić ?- pytałem już w kilku sklepach ale na ogół maja tylko baterie termostatyczne a na nie nie mam juz miejsca w łazience i toalecie.
No chyba się wsytarczajaco rozpisałem   :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam
Robert

----------

witam kolegów
wasza wiedza jest fantastyczna
po przewertowaniu wszystkich postów sam zacząłem zastanawiać się nad instalacją i mam troszkę pytań:
1) czy ktoś liczył po jakim czasie intalacja zwróci się tzn ile taka instalacja daje procent oszczędności w porównaniu z węglowym
2) co to jest laddomat
3) jak ustawiamy temp na zaworach trójdrodowych czy dzieje się to na siłowniku czy w centralce sterującej
4) czy kaka mogłbyś przesłać mi schematy i zdjęcia ([email protected])
z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam

----------


## Racjonalizator

Obecnie technika spalania paliw stałych tak posunęła sie do przodu,że akumulatory ciepła i inne tego typu bajery powinny znależć sie w podreczniku historii dla instalatorów.Po piersze:smoła pogazowa w palenisku takiego kotła nic nie przeszkadza,a nawet zwieksza okres jego uzytkowania.Nie nalezy przesadzać z jej usuwaniem.Tworzy swego rodzaju płaszcz ochronny przed dalszą korozja.Po drugie :ohmy: panowano już do tego stopień spalania,że kocioł moze pracować z mocą 30 % i spalanie jest prawidłowe,sprawność kotła też powyzej 80%.Ja zrobiłem tak:kupiłem kocioł dwa razy wiekszy niz w projekcie.Podkładam jeden raz dziennie,bo chodzi na 1/3 mocy.Pale w nim na okragło,a wiec odpada codzienne rozpalanie.popiół usuwam raz na tydzień albo i rzadziej.Miejsce w piwnicy zaprojektowane pod akumulatory wykorzystuje jako magazyn drewna.Uzytkuje kocioł Eko Plus firmy Ferrum.Za te akumulatory mam opału na 10 lat.Potrzebowałem 20 kW,kupiłem 50 kW a i tak taniej zapłaciłem niz za płaciłbym za Atmosa 20 kilowatowego.

----------


## Racjonalizator

PS Dlaczego tak wszyscy lubimy sobie komplikować  wszystko w mysl powiedzenia:cudze chwalicie swego nie znacie

----------


## orum

> Obecnie technika spalania paliw stałych tak posunęła sie do przodu,że akumulatory ciepła i inne tego typu bajery powinny znależć sie w podreczniku historii dla instalatorów.Po piersze:smoła pogazowa w palenisku takiego kotła nic nie przeszkadza,a nawet zwieksza okres jego uzytkowania.Nie nalezy przesadzać z jej usuwaniem.Tworzy swego rodzaju płaszcz ochronny przed dalszą korozja.Po drugiepanowano już do tego stopień spalania,że kocioł moze pracować z mocą 30 % i spalanie jest prawidłowe,sprawność kotła też powyzej 80%.Ja zrobiłem tak:kupiłem kocioł dwa razy wiekszy niz w projekcie.Podkładam jeden raz dziennie,bo chodzi na 1/3 mocy.Pale w nim na okragło,a wiec odpada codzienne rozpalanie.popiół usuwam raz na tydzień albo i rzadziej.Miejsce w piwnicy zaprojektowane pod akumulatory wykorzystuje jako magazyn drewna.Uzytkuje kocioł Eko Plus firmy Ferrum.Za te akumulatory mam opału na 10 lat.Potrzebowałem 20 kW,kupiłem 50 kW a i tak taniej zapłaciłem niz za płaciłbym za Atmosa 20 kilowatowego.


AMEN   ...

----------

Witam
Racjonmalizator a jak długo uzywasz juz tego kotła ferrum 50kW?
Pozdrawiam
Robert

----------

[quote="Racjonalizator"]Obecnie technika spalania paliw stałych tak posunęła sie do przodu,że akumulatory ciepła i inne tego typu bajery powinny znależć sie w podreczniku historii dla instalatorów.Po piersze:smoła pogazowa w palenisku takiego kotła nic nie przeszkadza,a nawet zwieksza okres jego uzytkowania.Nie nalezy przesadzać z jej usuwaniem.Tworzy swego rodzaju płaszcz ochronny przed dalszą korozja.Po drugie :ohmy: panowano już do tego stopień spalania,że kocioł moze pracować z mocą 30 % i spalanie jest prawidłowe,sprawność kotła też powyzej 80%.Ja zrobiłem tak:kupiłem kocioł dwa razy wiekszy niz w projekcie.Podkładam jeden raz dziennie,bo chodzi na 1/3 mocy.Pale w nim na okragło,a wiec odpada codzienne rozpalanie.popiół usuwam raz na tydzień albo i rzadziej.Miejsce w piwnicy zaprojektowane pod akumulatory wykorzystuje jako magazyn drewna.Uzytkuje kocioł Eko Plus firmy Ferrum.Za te akumulatory mam opału na 10 lat.Potrzebowałem 20 kW,kupiłem 50 kW a i tak taniej zapłaciłem niz za płaciłbym za Atmosa 20 kilowatowego.[/quo


Nie zasmiecaj watku i idz sobie "podyskutowac" o czym innym.

A sio !

----------


## Bosss

[quote="Anonymous"]


> Obecnie technika spalania paliw stałych tak posunęła sie do przodu,że akumulatory ciepła i inne tego typu bajery powinny znależć sie w podreczniku historii dla instalatorów.Po piersze:smoła pogazowa w palenisku takiego kotła nic nie przeszkadza,a nawet zwieksza okres jego uzytkowania.Nie nalezy przesadzać z jej usuwaniem.Tworzy swego rodzaju płaszcz ochronny przed dalszą korozja.Po drugiepanowano już do tego stopień spalania,że kocioł moze pracować z mocą 30 % i spalanie jest prawidłowe,sprawność kotła też powyzej 80%.Ja zrobiłem tak:kupiłem kocioł dwa razy wiekszy niz w projekcie.Podkładam jeden raz dziennie,bo chodzi na 1/3 mocy.Pale w nim na okragło,a wiec odpada codzienne rozpalanie.popiół usuwam raz na tydzień albo i rzadziej.Miejsce w piwnicy zaprojektowane pod akumulatory wykorzystuje jako magazyn drewna.Uzytkuje kocioł Eko Plus firmy Ferrum.Za te akumulatory mam opału na 10 lat.Potrzebowałem 20 kW,kupiłem 50 kW a i tak taniej zapłaciłem niz za płaciłbym za Atmosa 20 kilowatowego.[/quo
> 
> 
> Nie zasmiecaj watku i idz sobie "podyskutowac" o czym innym.
> 
> A sio !


Ja mam kocioł z pleszewa na miał i zrobiłem podobnie.Robić niepotrzebną gorzelnie z piwnicy?Ale cóż.Jedni wolą teściowe,inni ich córki.

----------


## Sier.Gilowska

[quote="Bosss"]


> Napisał Racjonalizator
> 
> Obecnie technika spalania paliw stałych tak posunęła sie do przodu,że akumulatory ciepła i inne tego typu bajery powinny znależć sie w podreczniku historii dla instalatorów.Po piersze:smoła pogazowa w palenisku takiego kotła nic nie przeszkadza,a nawet zwieksza okres jego uzytkowania.Nie nalezy przesadzać z jej usuwaniem.Tworzy swego rodzaju płaszcz ochronny przed dalszą korozja.Po drugiepanowano już do tego stopień spalania,że kocioł moze pracować z mocą 30 % i spalanie jest prawidłowe,sprawność kotła też powyzej 80%.Ja zrobiłem tak:kupiłem kocioł dwa razy wiekszy niz w projekcie.Podkładam jeden raz dziennie,bo chodzi na 1/3 mocy.Pale w nim na okragło,a wiec odpada codzienne rozpalanie.popiół usuwam raz na tydzień albo i rzadziej.Miejsce w piwnicy zaprojektowane pod akumulatory wykorzystuje jako magazyn drewna.Uzytkuje kocioł Eko Plus firmy Ferrum.Za te akumulatory mam opału na 10 lat.Potrzebowałem 20 kW,kupiłem 50 kW a i tak taniej zapłaciłem niz za płaciłbym za Atmosa 20 kilowatowego.[/quo
> 
> 
> Nie zasmiecaj watku i idz sobie "podyskutowac" o czym innym.
> 
> A sio !
> 
> ...


Może uspokoje atmosfere tym :big tongue: N-EN 303-5 punkt 4.2.5 Moc cieplna minimalna powinna wynosić najwyżej 30 % nominalnej mocy cieplnej.W przypadku kotłów grzewczych z załadunkiem recznym minimalna moc cieplna może przekraczać tę wartość.Wtedy wytwórca kotła powinien podać sposób odprowadzenia nadmiaru mocy cieplnej w dokumentacji technicznej.Dalej wzory,wykres do doboru  zbiornika akumulacyjnego.Ciężko zmienić przyzwyczajenia niektórym.Zresztą każdy kot swoje parchy chwali.Ale pewnik jest jeden.Pojawili się producenci ,którzy potrafią obniżyc moc kotła do tych 30 %.Wychodzą przed orkiestrę ? Dokopać im.

----------


## Racjonalizator

> Witam
> Racjonmalizator a jak długo uzywasz juz tego kotła ferrum 50kW?
> Pozdrawiam
> Robert


Od jesieni zeszłego roku

----------


## yarvill

cześć!
Jestem pod wrażeniem wiedzy i doświadczeń wielu z was i w związku z tym mam pytanie. 
Sprawa dotyczy nowego mieszkania w 3-piętrowym budynku na najwyższym piętrze (mieszkanie z antresolą). Jakiś czas temu zauważyłem, że w grawitacyjnej wentylacji dochodzi do "zaburzeń", a mianowicie powietrze jest wdmuchiwane do środka. Dopiero uchylenie jednego okna powoduje prawidłową wentylację, ale to prawidłowe działanie zależy także od tego które okno otworzę. Jeżeli uchylę okno w kuchni połączonej z salonem-to zaczyna działać wentylacja w kuchni. Aby zadziałała wentylacja w ubikacji muszę uchylić okno w pokoju przylegającym do ubikacji. Oczywiście zwróciłem się do dewelopera celem wyjaśnienia sprawy i dzisiaj miałem wizytę na mieszkaniu. Panowie pobadali przepływ, pootwierali okna i stwierdzili, że jest dobrze. ??? Zapytałem panów, czy prawidłową rzeczą jest wdmuchiwanie powietrza przy całkowicie zamkniętych oknach. Odpowiedzieli, że przy takiej szczelności okien jest normalne, że wentylacja nie będzie działała prawidłowo. Czy jest to prawda? Czy zbyt szczelne okna mogą to spowodować? Dlaczego zamontowali w takim razie takie okna?
Z góry bardzo dziękuję za pomoc.

----------

Witam
Yarvill mieszkałem kiedyś w bloku i miałem podobnie, myślę że to wina niedokładnie wykonanej wentylacji. U mnie wyglądało to tak że jak sąsiadka powyżej paliła w kuchni papierosy to u mnie śmierdziało  :sad: 
Jeśli to prawda co Ci powiedzieli o zbyt szczelnych oknach to mój kierownik mówił mi że sa firmy które wykonują dodatkową instalację nawiewu powietrza - wycinają w ranie okna niewieli podłużny otwór i w nim instalują jakiś bajer, który zależnie od różnicy cisnien na zewnątrz i wewnatrz budynku otwiera się bądź zamyka. Niestety nie wiem kto to robi ale postaram się dowiedzieć.
Pozdrawiam
Robert

----------

Witam
Yarvill mieszkałem kiedyś w bloku i miałem podobnie, myślę że to wina niedokładnie wykonanej wentylacji. U mnie wyglądało to tak że jak sąsiadka powyżej paliła w kuchni papierosy to u mnie śmierdziało  :sad: 
Jeśli to prawda co Ci powiedzieli o zbyt szczelnych oknach to mój kierownik mówił mi że sa firmy które wykonują dodatkową instalację nawiewu powietrza - wycinają w ranie okna niewieli podłużny otwór i w nim instalują jakiś bajer, który zależnie od różnicy cisnien na zewnątrz i wewnatrz budynku otwiera się bądź zamyka. Niestety nie wiem kto to robi ale postaram się dowiedzieć.
Pozdrawiam
Robert

----------

jeżli masz mechaniczny wyciąg w kuchni to się wcale nie dziw. włączasz wywiewnik i powietrze zostaje wysysane na zewnątrz i przy szczelnych oknach aby wyrównać ciśnieniem następuje zasynie powietrza wentylacją. rada jak wyżej wstawić napowietrzniki reagujące na zmiany cisnienia. pzdr.

----------

Dzięki za odpowiedź
Jeśli chodzi o otwory w oknach o których mówisz, to już orientowałem się. Można zastosować je oczywiście, ale w moim przypadku jest to równoznaczne z utratą gwarancji na okna. Zastanawiam się też czy deweloper nie jest zobowiązany prawem do zapewnienia prawidłowo działającej wentylacji nawet przy zamkniętych oknach (skoro zdecydował się na zastosowanie akurat takich okien)?

----------

możesz zrobić tak. sprawdz czy to naprawde wyciąg. jak tak to zaproś jeszcze raz panów włączć wyciąg (ale rzeby oni o tym nie wiedzieli) i przystaw zapaloną zapalniczkę do kratki. jak bedzie nawiew do srodka to powiedz że wzywarz pana rzeczoznawcze budowlanego i sanepid bo są zachwiane warunki sanitarne w mieszkaniu. i ciekawe co oni zrobią  :big grin:

----------

To ja tez mam pytanie
czy przy dwuspadowym dachu o kącie 28st. w przyszłości mogę zaadoptowac poddasze na uzytkowe, czy będe musiała podnosić dach? dom będzie miał powierzchnie 90m użytkowej

----------


## duduś

Czy komin zainstalowany do pieca C.O na paliwo stałe ( eko -groszek) z palnikiem rotorowym i pełną automatyką musi być wykonany ze stali żaroodpornej czy podobnie jak do kotłów gazowych ze zwykłej stali kwasowej (nierdzewki). Komin ma być ocieplony , wolnostojacy. Wykonawcy sugerują wykonanie trójnika i kolana przyłączeniowego ze stali żaroodp. zaś resztę ze zwykłej stali kwasowej( taniej). Jakie rozwiązanie pan sugeruje?Nie ukrywam że komin jest już zamówiony ( ta tańsza wersja) ale mogę jeszcze zmienic decyzję? - proszę o oponię

----------


## Luft

Nie musi.Temperatura spalin nie moze być wyzsza od300 stC,a taka wytrzyma nawet zwykła stal konstrukcyjna.

----------

Aha, no i Zbyniu, zlapalem cie choc tutaj. Bo napisalem tobie e-maila juz chyba przed miesiacem i nie dostalem zadnej odpowiedzi. Wyslalem tez po Nowym roku zdjecia mojego domu i instalacji, i tez zadnej odpowiedzi - Odezwij sie !!!

kaKa[/quote]


Witam !


Do KaKa
Podaje swoj aktualny adres:
[email protected]

Dostalem oczywiscie Twoje zdjecia. Chalupka super. Instalacja robi wrazenie, widac solidna robote.
Wyslalem do ciebie maila, ale chyba przez mase wirusow w moim kompie nie dotarl on chyba do Twojego serwera.
Dzieki jeszcze raz za zdjecia i postaram sie przeslac od siebie pare fotek, musze jednak zakupic aparat, poprzedni znalazl godnego nabywce  :wink: 

Jak widac po watku, nasz temat zostal zamieniony na "kominowy", tudziez pod nieobecnosc gospodarzy wdarl sie jakis kociol na wegiel.
Jednym slowem pelna demokracja, ale tak powinno byc.

Po pierwszej zimie moge juz podzielic sie swoimi doswiadczeniami z uzytkowania mojej instalacji.
Kociol 35 kw eksploatowany byl z akumulacja 2100 litrow.
Ogrzewalem parter + kawlaek poddasza, razem ok. 160 metrow kwadratowych (wreszcie pomierzylem pow).
Kotlownia znajduje sie w piwnicy. Ze wzgledu na to, iz piwnica byla zalewana woda opadowa conajmniej 3 razy pozostawilem wszystkie zbiorniki zbiorniki bez izolacji, aby dogrzewaly dosc intensywnie calosc powierchni ok. 40 metrow kw. W efekcie temp. w piwnicy dochodzila przy pelnym naladowaniu zbiornikow akumulacyjnych (80 stopni C) do ok. 30 stopni C.
Temperatura panujaca  na parterze to ok. 22 C
Dom opalalem sosna, pozotalosciami z budowy, z nieiwlekimi domieszakmi drewna lisciastego.
Przy ciaglej pracy ukladu, zaopatrzonego w automatyke dokladanie w najchlodniejszych miesiacach odbywalo sie 2 razy na dobe.
Zuzycie opalu to ok. 15-17  metrow przestrz.
Zuzycie opalu , jak sadze, po dociepleniu zbiornikow powinno byc mniejsze nawet o 30 %.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------

Założyciel wątku zniknął, ale może inni mi mogą pomóc. Mam dwa pytania:
1. Jakie elementy wszelkich instalacji powinny być uwzględnione w zwykłym projekcie architektoniczno-budowlanym, tak aby potem (na budowie) bylo taniej i wygodniej?
2. Jak daleko w bok od kominka  może być oddalony jego komin?(kominek zamknięty, bez rozprowadzania)
Wątek przejrzałam, ale nic takiego nie znalazłam. We właściwym czasie przeczytam całość od deski do deski.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kabak1

Lepiej najpierw przeczytać wątek będziesz wiedział  czy kominy to tu czy raczej nie

----------


## RomanP

Odgrzebałem bo muszę odszczekać
Podałem wiadomość, że zastosowanie parafiny podnosi pojemność cieplną zasobnika ciepła. Po "wejściu w temat"
Temp. topnienia parafiny 40-70 st.C 
Pojemność przy 20 st C 2,9kJ/kg
Pojemność krzepnięcia 150 kJ/kg
Masa 0,8 g/cm sześć
Cena 3,5 zł/kg. U producenta parafiny
Obliczenia dla zbionika 1,32 m sześć gdy wchodzi w to 120 kg parafiny umieszczonej w rurach.
Sama woda 66 000 kcal
Z parafiną 66 994 kcal
Dodam, że parafina jest dobrym izolatorem. Żeby nie utworzyła się skorupa na zewnątrz potrzebne są cienkie rurki wewnątrz zbiornika wody.
Dla mnie impreza jawi się teraz jako nieopłacalna.
Dodam, że nie jestem chemikiem i nie mogłem znaleźć wzrou na obliczanie pojemności parafiny. Tak, że obliczenia mogą być przybliżone.

Po drugie prostokątny zbiornik jest faktycznie bardzo trudno obliczyć. Że takie zbiorniki mogą być pokazuje przykład piecy na miał, które są podobnie zbudowane choć o mniejszych wymiarach. Dodatkowa trudność to stosunek szerokości do wysokości. Żeby zachować układ warstwowy zasobnika musi być 1:3. Ciężko uzyskać wtedy pożądaną objętość.

Będę więc musiał przemyśleć jeszcze raz moje plany. Wszystkich, których podpuściłem przepraszam.

----------


## wojtus-wika

jesli moge zapytac-czy w projekcie indywidualnym sa zawarte projekty wody, kanalicacij .elektryka bo przy podpisywaniu umowy z biurem nie bylo o tym mowy natomiast projektantka teraz w koncowym etapie dolicza za to pieniazki wydaje mi sie ze projekt bez tego jest poprostu nie kompletny mam racje czy sie myle i mam zaplacic  -w umowie jest napisane ze podejmuja sie wykonania :
projekt robot docelowych

----------


## art63

Ja miałem w cenie kąplet projektów

----------


## Magdalenka

Witam
jestem w tej chwili na etapie rozprowadzania instalacji CO CWU i elektryki i mam pytanie... czy jest coś o czym nie powinnam zapomnieć albo inaczej czy jest może coś co powinnam zastosować już teraz a wybiega to ponad standardowo rozplanowywany plan kotłowni ???
Nie wiem nawet ile gniazdek jest mi potrzebnych do takiego kotła ? !!!
Ach i gdzie jeszcze kupie drewno w okolicach Warszawy bo gdzie bym nie dzwoniła to mówią.... "ooo z tym będzie kłopot.... !!!!"

I jeszcze jedno jak pozwolicie bo kupienie drewna teraz graniczy z cudem... czy może być olszyna ??? bo dębina jest dużo droższa ... i tylko olszynę mi oferują za 77,- za 1,2 mp a dębinę za 96,- za 1,2 mp......

----------


## meggi

jak zrobić dylatacje przy chudziaku i czy to konieczne??

----------


## Magdalenka

Witam
bardzo proszę podzielcie się doświadczeniem w wyborze drewna na opał...
Czy kupiona teraz dębina będzie dobrym materiałem ? Z dotychczasowych wypowiedzi wynika, że powinna poleżeć te dwa lata...
Jakim materiałem będzie olszyna ?
Bo brzozy to już naprawdę nigdzie nie ma   :cry: 
A może ktoś ma namiary i może się nimi podzielić ???

----------


## art63

Ja palę rocznym , jest OK głównie buk i brzoza różnica ok 10zł
też dopiero teraz ściągam

----------


## henzo

Gradziu, ogólnie biorąc to bud. 7,5-9m z poddaszem użytkowym. Na dole salon,kuchnia,łazienka,przedpokój. Góra trzy sypialnie i łazienka. Kotłownia w łazience.Planuję na dole ogrzewanie podłogowe, grzejniki na górze. Paliwo propan-butan, piecyk z zamkniętą komorą spalania + zbiornik na cwu ca 100l.Parametry zostawmy w spokoju. Co proponujesz piec jedn czy dwufunkcyjny.Acha piecyk wiszący.Mam mało miejsca, a to upchnąć jakoś trzeba.Brałem pod uwgę Ulricha, ale po uwagach na forum zrezygnowałem. Ale co w zamian?

----------


## kaKa

Witam wszystkich,

Zbyniu, no i milo cie znowu slyszec   :big grin:   :big grin:   Znowu sie odzywasz.   :big grin:  
A juz myslales ze gdzies przepadles.
Listow od ciebie zadnych nie dostalem. To chyba nasze zabezpieczenia tak dzialaja. Ale poproboj jeszcze raz napisac. Jezeli sie nie uda, to wyslij kopie na [email protected]  Tam bywam kilka razy na tydzien dostepny.
Tylko zdjec tam nie wysylaj, bo sie zapcha.
No tak, watek zmienil sie z "zgazowujacego" na wentylacyjny, dylatacyjny, kominowy itp  :smile:   :big grin:   No ale nic nie zrobisz, "taka jest demokracja" (slowa Zbyniu   :Wink2:  )
Zbyniu, jak z nieocieplonymi zbiornikami, to dobre wyniki!

Magdalenka - dla kotla potrzebne jest jedno gniazdko. Jeszcze jedno dla regulatorow (jezeli u siebie takie zamierzasz miec). No i jeszcze jedno dla wezownicy w CWU (jezeli u siebie taki zamierzasz miec).
Jezeli chcesz robic instalacje CO z automatyka pogodowa, to nie zapomnij rzucic kabelek (dobrze nie pamietam ile zylowy, chyba 5 bedzie az nadto) z kotlowni az na sciane zewnetrzna polnocna (oslonieta od slonca). A jezeli jeszcze masz zamiar zastosowac termostat pokojowy   :Lol:  , to i jeszcze jeden taki kabelek od regulatorow (pogodowki) do pokoju w ktorym myslisz, ze bedzie srednia temperatura twego domu. 
Jezeli chcesz jeszcze wiecej wiedziec, o tych kabelkach i juz postanowilas co bedziesz robic a co nie, to pisz, postaramy sie pomoc.

henzo - Gradziu tutaj juz nie ma dawno, oj dawno.


[email protected] zdjecia mojej instalacji znajdziesz na mojej stronie www. A schemat przesylam juz teraz. 


Robercie, to moze nareszcie jakies zdjatka pokazesz??   :Wink2:  

Aha, no i zapraszam do ogladania nowych zdjec na mojej stronie www

www.kaka.republika.com.pl
Tam jest rowniez kilka zdjec mojej instalacji.

Pozdrawiam 

kaKa

----------


## kabak1

Cześć KaKa 
Mam do ciebie delikatne pytanie z tego co pamiętam z wcześniejszej części wątku twój piecyk chodzi w układzie zamkniętym. Powiedz mi czy podczas pracy kotła zdarzyło się że zadziałała ci spirala schładzająca.

----------


## kabak1

to jeszcze ja cd...
bo kociał się przegrzał

----------


## semp

Dzięki kaka za schemat   :big grin:  
A ile ty zarabiasz , że taką chawirę wystawiłeś   :big grin:  (fajna)

----------


## kaKa

Witaj kabak1,

o takim wypadku pisalem juz w tym watku, jest to chyba na 5-6 stronicach tego watku   :Wink2:  
Lenie sie pisac jeszcze raz.

Semp -   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   Nie powiedzialbym ze za duzo   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## henzo

> Gradziu, ogólnie biorąc to bud. 7,5-9m z poddaszem użytkowym. Na dole salon,kuchnia,łazienka,przedpokój. Góra trzy sypialnie i łazienka. Kotłownia w łazience.Planuję na dole ogrzewanie podłogowe, grzejniki na górze. Paliwo propan-butan, piecyk z zamkniętą komorą spalania + zbiornik na cwu ca 100l.Parametry zostawmy w spokoju. Co proponujesz piec jedn czy dwufunkcyjny.Acha piecyk wiszący.Mam mało miejsca, a to upchnąć jakoś trzeba.Brałem pod uwgę Ulricha, ale po uwagach na forum zrezygnowałem. Ale co w zamian?


Pytanie zostaje zmienione na ogólne. Kto ma chęć i wiedzę której ja nie posiadam na ten temat to bardzo proszę o podpowiedzi.

----------


## Zbyniu

Wesolych Swiat !!!

----------


## Karmanquk

> cześć!
> Jestem pod wrażeniem wiedzy i doświadczeń wielu z was i w związku z tym mam pytanie. 
> Sprawa dotyczy nowego mieszkania w 3-piętrowym budynku na najwyższym piętrze (mieszkanie z antresolą). Jakiś czas temu zauważyłem, że w grawitacyjnej wentylacji dochodzi do "zaburzeń", a mianowicie powietrze jest wdmuchiwane do środka. Dopiero uchylenie jednego okna powoduje prawidłową wentylację, ale to prawidłowe działanie zależy także od tego które okno otworzę. Jeżeli uchylę okno w kuchni połączonej z salonem-to zaczyna działać wentylacja w kuchni. Aby zadziałała wentylacja w ubikacji muszę uchylić okno w pokoju przylegającym do ubikacji. Oczywiście zwróciłem się do dewelopera celem wyjaśnienia sprawy i dzisiaj miałem wizytę na mieszkaniu. Panowie pobadali przepływ, pootwierali okna i stwierdzili, że jest dobrze. ??? Zapytałem panów, czy prawidłową rzeczą jest wdmuchiwanie powietrza przy całkowicie zamkniętych oknach. Odpowiedzieli, że przy takiej szczelności okien jest normalne, że wentylacja nie będzie działała prawidłowo. Czy jest to prawda? Czy zbyt szczelne okna mogą to spowodować? Dlaczego zamontowali w takim razie takie okna?
> Z góry bardzo dziękuję za pomoc.


Nie wiem czy jeszcze przeczytasz ale tak, ku przestrodze innym :wink: 
1. PN - 83 B-03430 odnośnie wentylacji w budynkach mieszkalnych zamieszkania zbiorowego, która mówi ile i którędy powietrza powinno się dostawać i wydostawać.
2. Zapalniczką to można papierosy odpalać a nie sprawdzać czy wentylacja prawdłowo działa, od tego są odpowiednie atestowane urządzenia (np anemometr - do mierzenia ilości przepływającego powietrza przez kratkę wentylacyjną
3. Jeżeli masz nowe okna to powinny one mieć pozycję klamki na tzw mikrouchył - jest to pozycja, która powoduje że okno jest zamknięte ale spuszczona jest uszczelka i przez nią dostaje się powietrze.
4. Wymiana powietrza powinna się odbywać poprzez pomieszczenia niewentylowane (pokoje) do pomieszczeń w których znajduje się wentylacja grawitacyjna (kuchnia, łazienka,WC)

Pozdrawiam

----------


## kabak1

Życzę Wszystkim Wesołych Świąt

----------


## kabak1

Życzę Wszystkim Wesołych Świąt

----------


## kabak1

Hura mam od dzisiaj Orlana 25 kW narazie chodzę i oglądam go sobie w garażu

----------


## kaKa

kabak1 - obowiazkowo daj znac jak juz zaczniesz palic.

Opowiesz wiecej o tym kotle. 
Bo rozwazajac kociol dla siebie, tez myslalem o Orlanie.

I wlasnie nie dawno przyjechaly te kotly do nas na Litwe.

Pozdrawiam

kaKa

----------


## art63

> Hura mam od dzisiaj Orlana 25 kW narazie chodzę i oglądam go sobie w garażu


Możesz podać ile Cię kosztował i czy ma w cenie jakieś sterowanie?

----------


## kabak1

Piecyk Orlan 25kW Super mam w nim sterowanie pogodowe, dokupiłem dwa czujniki zewnętrzny i czujnik temp. wody na powrocie, zawór czterodrożny i napęd do niego za to wszystko wyszło mi 5250zł. muszę do tego dokupić pompę i jeszcze trochę dupereli no i oczywiście wkład kominowy a to znowu 2000zł. i tak narazie wyglądają koszty tej całej inwestycji. W miarę instalowania wszystkiego będę opisywał koszty całego zabiegu.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomasz W.

> gradziu- wtykam się na moment między fachową rozmowę z błachym pewnie problemem ; chodzi o ciśnienie na kotle , podczas pracy kotła wskazówka pokazuje 1,5 a "w spoczynku" schodzi do 1,2 - 1,1.
> Czy to normalne ?



bardzo prawdopodobne że masz za niskie ciśnienie w naczyniu przeponowym i musisz dopompować

pozdrawiam

----------


## art63

> Piecyk Orlan 25kW Super - muszę do tego dokupić pompę i jeszcze trochę dupereli no i oczywiście wkład kominowy


Ja też planuję podobny piec ale po przeczytaniu kilku wątków 
doszedłem do wniosku że do paliwa stałego wkład jest niepotrzebny,
nawet do pieców z odgazowaniem.

----------


## kabak1

*art63 napisał:*



> Ja też planuję podobny piec ale po przeczytaniu kilku wątków 
> doszedłem do wniosku że do paliwa stałego wkład jest niepotrzebny, 
> nawet do pieców z odgazowaniem.


Jeszcze do ubiegłego roku sądziłem tak jak ty ale już w tym roku wyłożę te 2000 zł na wkład do komina.
Powiem ci tak: mój sąsiad w tamtym roku palił sobie w piecu wszystkim trochę drzewem, trochę węglem i czym jeszcze popadło jego piec nie chodził cały czas czyli jego komin to się nagrzewał to stygł tym kominem cały czas się lało (tak jak w piecu na holzgaz który chodzi z automatyką to chodzi na full to się ledwie tli, chyba że planujesz zamontować duże zbiorniki akumulacyjne wtedy piec chodzi na full aż się skończy paliwo- komin raz się nagrzeje i raz ostygnie). I co sąsiadowi się zrobiło po sezonie grzwczym na ścianach pojawiły mu się czarne wykwity i smród w pokojach przez które przebiega w ścianie kanał dymowy  (można było zobaczyć jak są ułożone cegły na kanale dymowym a one były zatynkowane i położona był gładź) próbował to zamalować ale nic to nie dało. Biedaczek musiał złapać za przecinak i młotek skuć swoją nową gładź, swój tynk, wydłubać do połowy zaprawę z pomiędzy cegieł komina, później cienkim pędzelkiem spoiny zamalować szkłem wodnym, uzupełnić spoiny, tynk, gładź, malowanie.
Jak dla mnie to trochę za dużo a też mam nową gładź  :big grin:  
Proponuję sobie rozważyć wszystkie za i przeciw (nie myśl że handluję wkładami kominowymi i tak usilnie cię na nie namawiam).
To twoja piaskownica i twoje foremki  :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kaKa

Calkowicie popieram kabak1 co do wkladu.

Danajot - cisnienie 1.5 podczas pracy kotla, a pozniej 1.2, to normalna rzecz.
Woda podczas ogrzewania sie rozszerza, tym samym zwiekszajac cisnienie, a ochladzajac - skurcza.

U mnie zmiany sa od 0.5 bar do 1.8 palac od zera do maksymalnego nabicia calej instalacji.

kaKa

----------


## kabak1

Kaka z tego co pamiętam masz instalację ciśnieniową powiedz mi jakiej wielkości masz naczynie przeponowe i jakie masz zawory bezpieczeństwa?

----------


## kaKa

Witaj kabak1,

naczynie mam 50 litrowe, ale jak juz wyzej pisalem - jest za male na moja instalacje i 1500 litry akumulatory. Musi byc przynajmniej 75 litry.

Zawory bezpieczenstwa stoja na kotle, na kazdym ze zbiornikow akumulacyjnych - sa to 1.8 bar zawory.

----------


## anna99

Proszę o radę: w moim domku w półotwartej kuchni będzie piec gazowy (z otwartą komorą spalania), w salonie kominek z wkładem. Mała łazienka (3m2) jest bez okna. Czy mogę w niej zainstalować wentylator wyciągowy w przewodzie wentylacyjnym? Wiem, że generalnie - nie, ale ponoc w małych mozna. Czy to prawda?

----------


## anna99

Czy ktoś pomoże? Pytanie jw.

----------


## Ella

Mam pytanko dotyczące drewna opałowego do Atmosa.
Czy nadają się tzw. "obżyny " tartaczne z dębu lub olchy (takie mogę tanio zakupić), czy raczej zainwestować w droższe okrąglaki?

----------


## kaKa

Ella witaj,
Napewno nadaja sie.
Ale jezeli sa dosyc drobne (cienkie), to beda sie predzej spalac i trzeba bedzie czesciej podkladac.

No i jasne nie zapomnij je wysuszyc  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam

kaKa

----------


## anna99

> Proszę o radę: w moim domku w półotwartej kuchni będzie piec gazowy (z otwartą komorą spalania), w salonie kominek z wkładem. Mała łazienka (3m2) jest bez okna. Czy mogę w niej zainstalować wentylator wyciągowy w przewodzie wentylacyjnym? Wiem, że generalnie - nie, ale ponoc w małych mozna. Czy to prawda?


Czy ktoś jest w stanie mi pomóc i wyjasnić?

----------


## Magdalenka

nie jestem pewna czy na ten temat coś już mówiliście ale ciekawa jestem ilu z was ma wstawione do komina  wkłady ze stali kwasoodpornej a ile ma zwykłe kominy murowane.... ??
mam już kupione drewno na opał, kupię piec .. pewnie Atmos ale już dwukrotnie spotkałam się z opinią, że trzeba wstawić wkład.. bo spaliny i dwukrotnie z opinią, że zwykły murowany bo będzie zbyt wysoka temperatura !!!

----------


## Ella

> Ella witaj,
> Napewno nadaja sie.
> Ale jezeli sa dosyc drobne (cienkie), to beda sie predzej spalac i trzeba bedzie czesciej podkladac.
> 
> No i jasne nie zapomnij je wysuszyc 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> kaKa


KaKa - wielkie dzięki  :smile:  !
Właśnie się szykuję, żeby napisać do Ciebie maila w sprawie schematu instalacji.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie  :smile:

----------


## Lokis

Przeczytałem cały wątek,głowa spuchła mi od wiedzy,chylę czoła przed mistrzami Zbyniem, KaKa, Robertem i innymi. Kupiłem Atmosa 22 (3.600 zł) , udało mi się zdążyć przed Vatem.Nadszedł czas aby go odpalić. Nie będzie Laddomatu-będzie zawór TV Esbe, będzie akumulator około 1200ltr, będzie zasobnik CWU 300 ltr dwuwężownicowy.  I teraz nie wiem czy zastosować mieszacz 3-drog czy 4-drog (różnica w cenie niewielka),czy sterownik Compit-u 400 Smart będzie dobry? (nie zależy mi szczególnie na badaniu temp. zewn.)Jeszcze jedna niewiadoma : czy ten sterownik umie napędzać mieszacz Esbe .  Będe wdzięczny za informację    mój adres  [email protected]

----------


## Ella

Też mam pytanie.
Powyżej była dyskusja o wymienniku płytowym jako kiepskiej alternatywie dla akumulatora. 
Ale jeśli akumulator jest (u mnie 2000l), laddomat również, to czy uzasadnione jest wydawanie pieniędzy na wymiennik? Miałoby to oczywiście służyć oddzieleniu kotłowni (układ otwarty) od grzejników i podłogówki (układ zamknięty) - co ma podobno wydłużyć żywotność oraz wspomóc efektywność grzejników i podłogówki. 
Czy dzięki wymiennikowi można będzie bezpiecznie użyć do CO i CW rur al-pex z PCV (bo normalnie przy piecu na paliwo stałe podobno nie bardzo można)?

----------


## Agacka

Pomożecie?
http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=34675

----------


## kabak1

Kupiłem Orlana 25 Super z pogodówką moje pytanie na której ścianie na zewnątrz instaluje się czujnik temperatury zewnętrznej (wschód, zachód, północ, południe)

----------


## Zbyniu

Od strony polnocnej

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Magdalenka

mam już zaplanowaną kotłownie (szkoda, że nadal nikt mi nie powiedział co z tą kwasówką do komina   :cry:  )
i tak:
będzie piec Buderus do tego bufor z wężownicą 500 l na wymienniku i do tego zbiornik cwu 200l. płaszczowy. 
Zamierzam w zimę palić normalnie a w lato raz na 2 do 3 dni... 
Czy ktoś może się wypowiedzieć (jeśli korzystał z ciepłej wody z pieca w lato) jak mu to szło ? 
Ile litrów zbiornik i ile osób?
Może jeszcze mogłabym coś zmienić aby ulepszyć sytuację....

----------


## kabak1

Dzięki Zbyniu

----------


## kaKa

Witam wszystkich, jak milo wrocic do starego tematu.

Magdalenka, nie zluj sie, ze nikt nie odpowiedzial o wkladzie do komina, ale to juz bylo walkowane w tym temacie kilka razy, a wiecej jakos nie chce sie powtarzac. Odpowiedz znajdziesz na 3-5 stronach tego watku (na ile dobrze pamietam).

Lokis, chyle czola przed takim zaparciem, przeczytac caly ten watek, to tez nie byle co    :big grin: 
A wiec dla ciebie odpowiedzi - jezeli na powrocie do kotla masz zawor TV, to mozesz stosowac zawor trojdrozny (czterodrozny nie potrzebny bo on reguluje temperature powrotna do kotla, a u ciebie te funkcje juz wykonuje Tv zawor).
W twoim wypadku R400 nie pasuje, poniewaz on obejmuje rowniez regulacje kotla, a to tobie nie jest potrzebne - kociol i tak bedzie pracowal na cala moc ciagle.
Raczej wybierz R315.T2 albo R322, w zaleznosci ile bedziesz mial mieszaczy (czyli obwodow grzewczych). Np. majac oddzielny obwod na grzejniki i na podlogowke potrzebujesz R322.
U mnie te sterowniki napedzaja silowniki do mieszaczow. Silowniki i mieszacze sa ESBE. I wszystko pieknie dziala.

Ella, sorry, tutaj nic pomoc nie moge.

Magdalenka, a ten Buderus, to na drewno?? Zgazujacy?? Jak duza ma komore do zakladu drewna?? Mysle, ze latem, abys mogla napalic, bedziesz musiala palic w kotle przy bardzo niskiej mocy. Co bardzo zle wplynie na zywotnosc kotla. I nawet 500 l bufor prawie nic nie pomoze. Ja latem uzywam bojlera na elektrycznosc.

Aha, no i jeszcze chcialem napisac, ze juz u mnie bedzie druga zima w nowym domu. No i od samego poczatku czuje sie, ze dom podsechl. I teraz trzeba palic o wiele mniej niz w pierwszym roku. Pale odpadami drewna i jest w domu goraco (w tamtym roku zaczynalem palic brykietami drewnianymi i bylo tak sobie).

Zbyniu, zagladasz jeszcze na ten watek? Tak i nie dostalem zadnych zdjec od ciebie (a byly obiecane dawno, oj dawno   :Wink2:  )

Pozdrawiam

kaKa

----------


## Magdalenka

przepraszam
faktycznie jest choć i ja przeczytałam ten wątek cały to widać powinnam robić to uważniej... ale cóż czasu mało tylko w tramwaju można "spokojnie" poczytać i stąd efekty...   :cry:  

Buderus jest na drewno zgazowane a komorę ma taką jak Atmos... chyba jest do niego bliźniaczo podobny...   :Wink2:  moc ok. 20kw 
w lato planuję rozpalać piec raz na dwa dni i mieć ciepłą wodę z tego ocieplonego zbiornika cwu a jak się oziębi to ją podgrzać wodą z bufora....

----------


## kaKa

Magdalenka, jezeli bedziesz w kotle palila na cala moc latem, to zadnego problemu nie bedzie. Ale zrozum, ze jezeli komora zaladowcza jest dosyc duza, a kociol bedzie pracowal na cala moc, to on dosyc predko naladuje te 500 litry.
Chociaz, jezeli bedziesz czekala, zanim woda w obu zbiornikach sie ostudzi do jakich 25-30 stopni, i rozpalisz na cala moc, to moze jednak te 500+200 litry i wystarczy do pobrania wszystkich kJ z jednego zaklady drewna. To wszystko tak na oko.
Aby dokladniej ocenic trzeba policzyc.  Ale chyba nie warto, jezeli juz masz wszystko kupione. Jezeli nie masz kupionego bojlera, to mysle, ze warto byloby i policzyc. Wtedy bedziesz wiedziala, czy kupowac tylko z wezownica od CO, czy rowniez na elektrycznosc.

Pozdrawiam

kaKa

----------


## Magdalenka

w tym zbiorniku cwu 200 l ma być zamontowana grzałka... czy to może wystarczyć w razie gdyby wyszło tak jak mówisz ???

----------


## Anita O.

co mógłbyś mi powiedzieć o ogrzewaniu podłogowym , czy jest to drogie, droższe od grzejników ? czy można stosować ogrzewanie podłogowe pod panele ?

----------


## Anita O.

narazie będę miała piec na opał / węgiel, drzewo ( chyba najtaniej ? )  ale nie mam pojęcia jaki piec byłby dobry.

----------


## Zbyniu

> mam już zaplanowaną kotłownie (szkoda, że nadal nikt mi nie powiedział co z tą kwasówką do komina   )
> i tak:
> będzie piec Buderus do tego bufor z wężownicą 500 l na wymienniku i do tego zbiornik cwu 200l. płaszczowy. 
> Zamierzam w zimę palić normalnie a w lato raz na 2 do 3 dni... 
> Czy ktoś może się wypowiedzieć (jeśli korzystał z ciepłej wody z pieca w lato) jak mu to szło ? 
> Ile litrów zbiornik i ile osób?
> Może jeszcze mogłabym coś zmienić aby ulepszyć sytuację....



Witam,
U mojego znajomego, ktory tego lata korzystal z cwu instalacja wyglada nastepujaco, bufor ok. kociol  18 KW, bufor 700 litrow+wymiennik wezownicowy dla  cwu 300 litrow. 
Rodzina czteroosobowa.
Rozpalanie wg. jego informacji okresie letnim co 4-5 dni.

Sadze, ze przygotowywanie cwu w lecie wg. opisanych przez Ciebie zalozen dla pory letniej powinno przy wspomnianym buforze i wymienniku fukcjonowac bez przeszkod. Zwiekszenie pojemnosci bufora do np. 1000 litrow z sposob oczywisty zwiekszy twoj komfort. Jesli masz mozliwosci jego zwiekszenia, to warto.

Co do kwasowki, to przy prawidlowo wykonanym przewodzie kominowym i pracy Twojego kotla w zalozeniu z moca nominalna i odpowiednim opale zapewne nie zachodzi koniecznosc instalacji wkladu. 

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Zbyniu

Witaj KaKa,

ciesze sie rowniez, ze temat powrocil.
Ostatnio b. rzadko  zagladam na forum (budowa dobiegla konca, stad tak dluga przerwa).
mama nadzieje, ze bede Ci mogl przesla niebawe zdjecia, rychla kwestia nowego aparatu  :wink: 
Mam rowzniez nadzieje, ze jestes zadowlony z Twojej kotlowni w Twoim domku ???

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Zbyniu

> narazie będę miała piec na opał / węgiel, drzewo ( chyba najtaniej ? )  ale nie mam pojęcia jaki piec byłby dobry.


Rozwaz wszystkie plusy i minusy ww. kotlow. Wegiel byc moze przywioza ci pod dom, pozostaje sprawa transportu do kotlowni, drewno na ogol otrzymasz w wiekszych kawalkach do porabania. 
Inne aspekty to na pewno ceny urzadzen  grzewczych i niezbednego osprzetu do wybranej instalacji grzewwzcej, powierchnia twojego domu, dostepnosc i koszty opalu, ilosc obiegow grzewczych, docieplenie budynku etc. 
Napisz, co chcesz ogrzewac, forumowicze tego watu postaraja sie zapewne cos doradzic.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Zbyniu

> narazie będę miała piec na opał / węgiel, drzewo ( chyba najtaniej ? )  ale nie mam pojęcia jaki piec byłby dobry.


Rozwaz wszystkie plusy i minusy ww. kotlow. Wegiel byc moze przywioza ci pod dom, pozostaje sprawa transportu do kotlowni, drewno na ogol otrzymasz w wiekszych kawalkach do porabania. 
Inne aspekty to na pewno ceny urzadzen  grzewczych i niezbednego osprzetu do wybranej instalacji grzewwzcej, powierchnia twojego domu, dostepnosc i koszty opalu, ilosc obiegow grzewczych, docieplenie budynku etc. 
Napisz, co chcesz ogrzewac, forumowicze tego watu postaraja sie zapewne cos doradzic.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Anita O.

Cześć Zbyniu !  Ogrzewać chcę dom jednorodzinny ( niepodpiwniczony ) bez poddasza użytkowego  - 128 m2 ( w tym 20 m2 garaż) , jeżeli coś jeszce mam podać to pisz bo nie znam się na tym zupełnie i szukam porad, Zeby było dobre a zarazem tanie.

----------


## kaKa

> Witaj KaKa,
> 
> ciesze sie rowniez, ze temat powrocil.
> Ostatnio b. rzadko  zagladam na forum (budowa dobiegla konca, stad tak dluga przerwa).
> mama nadzieje, ze bede Ci mogl przesla niebawe zdjecia, rychla kwestia nowego aparatu 
> Mam rowzniez nadzieje, ze jestes zadowlony z Twojej kotlowni w Twoim domku ???
> 
> Pozdr
> Zbyniu


Witaj Zbyniu,
Ja rowniez z tych samych powodow bardzo rzadko zagladam na forum.
Wyslalem ci moj adres e-mail na priwa. Czekam na zdjecia !!!
Przeciez juz nie raz pisalem - jestem bardzo, bardzo zadowolony ze swej kotlowni.   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  
Serdecznie pozdrawiam

kaKa

----------


## Degustibus

Sz. Panie i Panowie Holzgas-owcy.
Proszę o poradę w nw kwestii bo głowę od myślenia mam już opuchniętą  i zbolałą.

Sprawa wygląda tak.

Dom 170m2. Parterowy z poddaszem użytkowym. Obliczenia wykonane bardzo rzetelnie i pesymistycznie wykazały zapotrzebowanie 9,5 kW (budynek remontowany,docieplony 10 cm styropian, nowe posadzki z ociepleniem 6-8 cm). Instalację wykonałem z rur typu PE LD łączonych na pierścienie zaciskowe. Max temp pracy dla tego materiału 90st C(awaryjna 100 st).
Docelowo miał być kocioł gazowy ze zbiornikiem podziemnym na propan butan. Ile to by kosztowało pisałem w innym wątku. Coś ok 13-14 tyś. Cena trochę chora. A i późniejsze koszta eksploatacyjne też wysokie.

Rozważamy opcję kotła na zgazowanie drewna.
mamy na oku używany ATMOS 18 kW w b.dobrym stanie za bodajże 3,3 tyś. 
Co wybrać?????
Dodatkowy kłopot to przekrój komina w kotłowni fi 110 mm. Czyli do wkładu z nierdzewki przy kotle gazowym starczy, do kotła na drewno trzeba pruć bok komina, burzyć przegrodę pomiędzy kanałami spalinowymi (bo są dwa-jeden nieużywany) i wstawiać wkład owalny + ponowne zamurowanie jednej strony komina (całkowite wyburzenie komina i stawianie od podstaw nie wchodzi w rachubę ).

Kotłownia jest dosyć mała i napewno bufor nie wejdzie. Piwnicy brak.
-Czy taka moc kotła wystarczy?? (poddasze najprawdopodobniej nie będzie zamieszkane cały czas-brat studiuje poza miejscem zamieszkania).
-Czy zawory trójdrogowe i układ bezpieczeństwa (schładzanie zimną wodą kotła) zabezpieczą mi instalację przed przegrzaniem??
-czy praca kotła np. na poziomie 30% mocy maksymalnej (okresy przejściowe) nie wpływa negatywnie na jego żywotność??

Aha dodam że planujemy zasobnik CWU 150l

Może to trochę chaotycznie przedstawione ale mam mętlik w głowie.
Wdzięczny będę za porady i zalecenia 
pozdrawiam

----------


## SIAJKO

WITAM WSZYSTKICH !
Od dłuższego czasu namiętnie przeglądam forum i w końcu postanowiłem zarejestrować się i prosić o radę. Pomału przymierzam się do ogrzewania i jestem już zdecydowany na piec Atmos DC22S wraz z akumulatorem, dodatkowo chcę zbiornik 150l cwu z grzałka elektryczna i chciałbym od was uzyskać pomoc w doborze całego osprzętu wraz z automatyką (najlepiej konkretne modele i symbole), wielkoscią akumulatora itp itd - oczywiście wszystko w rozsądnych cenach. Niestety w moim rejonie nie spotkałem żeby jakiś instalator dobrze znał sie na tego rodzaju rozwiązaniu kotłowni i stąd moje pytanie do was. Dodam, że domek parterowy 115m2, z tego w połowie jest ogrzewanie podłogowe i połowa normalne grzejniki na rodzielaczu. Czytalem dość dużo na ten temat, również na stronach producentów ale widzę, że najlepszą pomoc uzyskam od praktyków znajdujących się na forum (szczególne ukłony dla Zbynia, Kaka, Roberta),a więc panowie czekam na odpowiedzi i z góry serdecznie dziękuję.

----------


## Zbyniu

> WITAM WSZYSTKICH !
> Od dłuższego czasu namiętnie przeglądam forum i w końcu postanowiłem zarejestrować się i prosić o radę. Pomału przymierzam się do ogrzewania i jestem już zdecydowany na piec Atmos DC22S wraz z akumulatorem, dodatkowo chcę zbiornik 150l cwu z grzałka elektryczna i chciałbym od was uzyskać pomoc w doborze całego osprzętu wraz z automatyką (najlepiej konkretne modele i symbole), wielkoscią akumulatora itp itd - oczywiście wszystko w rozsądnych cenach. Niestety w moim rejonie nie spotkałem żeby jakiś instalator dobrze znał sie na tego rodzaju rozwiązaniu kotłowni i stąd moje pytanie do was. Dodam, że domek parterowy 115m2, z tego w połowie jest ogrzewanie podłogowe i połowa normalne grzejniki na rodzielaczu. Czytalem dość dużo na ten temat, również na stronach producentów ale widzę, że najlepszą pomoc uzyskam od praktyków znajdujących się na forum (szczególne ukłony dla Zbynia, Kaka, Roberta),a więc panowie czekam na odpowiedzi i z góry serdecznie dziękuję.



Witam,
zostalem wywolany do tablicy, wiec postaram sie Tobie pomoc, na ile pozwala moje doswiadczenie/wiedza uzytkowania tego typu instalacji.

1. Kociol/bufor
Wstepnie wybrany przez Ciebie kociol zapewne wystarczy do ogrzewania domu i cwu. Znaczna poprawe komfortu obslugi zapewni bufor. W twoim przypadku chcesz zminimalizowac koszty, wiec zastosuj akumulacje minimum 700-1000 l. Podobny uklad z kotlem 25 KW+ca. 700 l sprawdza sie sie juz od paru sezonow u rodzicow, choc bufor spelnia tam jedynie funkcje wyrownujaca moc kotla. 
Co do cen to chyba sie lepiej orientujesz. Z ciekawosci sprawdzilem na www.atmopol.pl koszty zakupu zb. akumulacyjnego bez izolacji 750 l., to wydatek ok. 2.000 pln (chyba netto). Sadze, ze przy zleceniu wykonania podobnego zbiornika dobremu spawaczowi mozna zaoszczedzic ok. do polowy tych kosztow. W moim przypadku przekalkulowalem koszty i zdecydowalem sie je wykonac w warsztacie. Co do schematu budowy bufora sluze w razie potrzeby pomoca.

2. Osprzet do obiegu przykotlowego i polaczenia kotla z buforem
W moim przypadku wybralem wariant najtanszy a wiec zawor termoregulacyjny ESBE TV 32/60, cena na obecna chwile 340 pln, 
Wieksza srednica polaczenia kotla z buforem zapewnia lepsza grawitacje wody w razie braku pradu, czego juz sam kilkakrotnie doswiadczylem.
Mimo zalecanych przez producenta polaczenia calowego polecam wieksza srednice tego obiegu.
Dalej zawor zwrotny klapowy grawitacyjny na  stronie internetowej pod pozycja "Klapa zwrotna BUG" 5/4 cala za ok. 50 pln, do tego zwykly zawor kulowy i pompa co f-y Leszno. Calosc spelnia identycza funkce jak laddomat i jest to mniejszy wydatek. Jedyna dodatkowa praca polega na poczatkowym "dostrojeniu" za pomoca zaworu kulowego przeplywu zimnej.cieplej wody w celu ustalenia odpowiednich proporcji, co ma spowodowac utrzymywanie przez kociol, pracujacy z pelna moca temperatury wody na wyjsciu w zakresie 80-90 C.
Jest to jednak czynnosc jednorazowa wymagajaca odrobine cierpliwosci.
Pompa CO 25/40 (cena 200 pln ?), pracujaca w obiegu kotlowym wspoldzialajaca z termostatem przylgowym , zainstalowanym na wyjsciu cieplej  wody, cena ok. 85 pln.
Jesli masz mozliwosc zakupu, wybierz elektroniczny, 
. Bezdyskusyjna wada termostatow bimetalicznych jest niestety zbyt duza bezwladnosc, co z doswiadczenia powoduje niestabilna prace kotla. 

3. Zawor trojdrozny 
Regulacja cielej wody na wyjsciu do instalacji co moze przejac np. 
 calowy zawor trojdrozny Termomix D25 163,19zł   przestawiany za pomoca silownika  elektrycznego, podlaczonego do tygodniowego programatora elektronicznego, taki kompletny zestaw np. 
[AUTOMIX 30] za 1.280,88zł na www.atmopol.pl

Z tego co piszesz wynika, ze masz dwa obiegi grzewcze. POdobna sytuacje u siebie rozwiazalem instalujac podwojny programator z oddzielnym sterownaiem, zaworem a takze silwnikiem dla kazdego obiegu.

Zanim hydraulik rozpocznie montaz twojej instalacji, zapoznaj sie szzcegolowo w budowa tego typu instalacji. Mimo zapewnien ze strony fachowcow i bagatelizowaniu sprawy w wielu przypakdach popelnienych jest sporo bledow. W ten sposob ich unikniesz.

Sorry za dosc chaotyczny post, jesli bedziesz mial dodatkowe pytania pisz na priv. Z pewnoscia bedziesz mial ich wiecej  :smile: 

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## kaKa

Aha, ja sie rowniez odzywam  :smile: 
Choc ostatnio bardzo rzadko tutaj bywam.

Siajko, jezeli bedzie ci potrzebny schemat takiej instalacji - przyslij e-mail na priwa, to ci przesle.

Zbyniu!!! No przeslesz te zdjecia czy nie!!??   :big grin:   Obiecales chyba z 3 lata temu   :big grin:  

Aha, chce sie jeszcze jedna rzecza - dosyc wazna - podzielic.
Poniewaz pale juz druga zime, to zaobserwowalem takie zjawisko:
Chyba wszyscy wiecie, ze dla kotla na paliwo stale jest potrzebna duza ilosc powietrza (tlenu) do spalania. W  nasze czasy budujemy na tyle szczelne domy (moj tez taki jest), ze nawet majac kratki wyciagowe (5 na 120 m2 powierzchni), nawiewniki (tak to jest u mnie) - tego powietrza jest za malo. W kotlowni (7m2) mam okno, w oknie nawiewnik o powierzchni 2cm*20cm, nad kotlem kratka wyciagowa. 
No i co zauwazylem - poniewaz mam zainstalowany tak system alarmowy, ze przy wyjezdzaniu z domu - musze zamykac wszystkie drzwi - to dla normalnego spalania dla kotla nie calkiem nie starcza tego nawiewnika w oknie. Kociol zaczyna nawet ciagnac powietrze z kratki wywiewnej... A jezeli drzwi miedzy pokojami mieszkalnymi i kotlownia sa otwarte - to nawet podciaguje powietrze z domu.
A wiec - zainstalowalem w scianie miedzy kotlownia i garazem (kotlownia i garaz przylegaja do siebie) rure kanalizacyjna pomaranczowa o srednicy 150 mm i podprowadzilem pod sam wentylator zaciagowy Atmosa.
Po tej operacji zauwazylem, ze przy zamknietych drzwiach kotlowni kociol:
1) Predzej nabiera temperature
2) drzewo dokladniej sie spala,
3) dluzej sie pali na okolo 1-2 h,
4) kotlownia calkiem sie nie wychladza nawet kiedy rura jest caly czas otwarta (z ojcem zrobilismy klapke zamykajaca)
5) kotlownia jest lepiej wietrzona i wentylacja grawitacyjna dziala prawidlowo
6) na sciankach kotla (drewno mam sezonowane 2 lata) calkiem nie pojawia sie smola - podczas gdy rury nie bylo, to bywalo, ze smola sie zbierala

A wiec panowie - wniosek - podczas instalacji kotla na paliwo stale bardzo powaznie rozwazcie skad bedziecie mieli podawane powietrze do spalania w kotle. Na ile wiem najmniejszy przekroj do tego potrzebny jest fi 150 mm.

Moze juz wielu z was to wszystko wie, ale kto nie wie - mysle, ze bedzie pozyteczne.

Pozdrawiam

kaKa

----------


## kaKa

Aha i jeszcze - przy otwartych drzwiach kotlowni na dom - kociol nie ciagnie powietrza z domu - rowniez zauwazylem, ze w domu od tego jest tylko cieplej.

A wiec mysle, ze ten wydatek na rure (40-50 zl) dziure w scianie wydlubiecie i sami - oplaca sie jak najbardziej.
Moze macie u siebie jakies inne rozwiazania - zapraszam - podzielcie sie.

kaKa

----------

*




 Napisał Magdalenka

mam już zaplanowaną kotłownie (szkoda, że nadal nikt mi nie powiedział co z tą kwasówką do komina


*


> )
> 
> Może jeszcze mogłabym coś zmienić aby ulepszyć sytuację....


Na pewno potrzebna jest kwasówka- nie będzie efektu pocenia się ściany. Mój znajomy miał Atmosa i nie dawał kwasóki- zrobił porządnie komin z cegły- jednak po miesiacu musiał wstawic kwasówkę bo komin robił się mokry. Lepiej daj- nie zaszkodzi a na pewno pomoże  :Lol:

----------


## Zbyniu

Opisywane przez KaKa zaciaganie powietrza i spalin przez kratke wentylacyjna w kotlowni zaobserwowalem i u siebie po chwilowym przytkaniu czerpni powietrza.
Wlot powietrza do kotlowni jest oczywiscie niezbedny dla wydajniejszej pracy kotla.

Odnosnie kwasowki uwazam, ze w przypadku pracy kotla z nominalna moca przy zastosowanej akumulacji i odpowiednim opale nie zachodzi koniecznosc jej stosowania. Ale oczywiscie fachowcy od kominow moga inaczej doradzic.
Dodam jedynie, ze z wlasnych obserwacji po czterech sezonach ogrzewania ww. ukladem objawy pocenia sie komina nie sa widoczne.
Ja rowniez zrezygnowalem w swoim domu z wkladu kwasoodpornego.

KaKa to rzeczywiscie juz chyba rocznica, kiedy obiecalem Ci zdjecia. Postaram sie je przeslac w tempie ekspresowym  :smile: 


Pozdr
Zbyniu







> Aha, ja sie rowniez odzywam 
> Choc ostatnio bardzo rzadko tutaj bywam.
> 
> Siajko, jezeli bedzie ci potrzebny schemat takiej instalacji - przyslij e-mail na priwa, to ci przesle.
> 
> Zbyniu!!! No przeslesz te zdjecia czy nie!!??    Obiecales chyba z 3 lata temu   
> 
> Aha, chce sie jeszcze jedna rzecza - dosyc wazna - podzielic.
> Poniewaz pale juz druga zime, to zaobserwowalem takie zjawisko:
> ...

----------


## pokerzysta

obecnie mam co i cwu na piec miałowy podłączonym pod 150l zbiornik z wężąwnicą biawara czy cos takiego 
obecnie będę podłanczał gaz i mam problemik z kotłem 
latem mam zamiar ogrzewać wodę gazem, zimą przurzucic się na miałowca który generalnie bedzie i grzał wode i co, co poniekąd taniej 
jaki kociołek gazowy wybrać aby go w pełni wykorzystać i ewentualnie powiedzmy za 5-10 lat w zależności od cen paliwa podłączyć zamiast miałowca - 
czy 1-0 czy dwu funkcyjny 
czy jesy mozliwośc podłączenia czegoś takiego do mojego zbiornika z wodą i jak to można zrobić 

czy do kotła gazowego jest niezbędny wkład kominowy 
chyba że kocioł turbo - ale interesuje mnie tez najtańsze wyjście -zakładając ze przez 5 lat bede korzystał z kotła tylko latem 

prosze o poradę po ostatnio mam szczęście na takuich fachowców którzy idą na łatwiznę i doradzają to co sam zaproponuje wykasowują a czasamji mozna by jednak lepiej

----------


## SIAJKO

Witam !

Bardzo dziękuję za tak szybkie odpowiedzi. Przetrawie wszystkie wasze sugestie i napewno odezwe się z nastepnymi pytaniami.

pozdrawiam

Siajko

----------


## SIAJKO

Prośba do Kaka !

W związku z tym, że przy wysyłaniu do Ciebie mail-a, administrator cofa mi wiadomość, mam prośbe abyś przesłał mi ten schemat tej instalacji o której wspominałeś. A tak w ogole to dziękuję za podpowieź odnośnie dostarczenia powietrza do pieca.

Za schemacik z góry dziękuję.

pozdrawiam

Siajko

----------


## SIAJKO

zapomnialem podac adresu e-mail

[email protected]

----------


## SIAJKO

ZBYNIU DOSTALES MOJEGO MAIL-A ?
WYSLALEM POD TEN ADRES - [email protected] ?

----------


## bullterier

PROSZĘ O PODPOWIEDŹ JAKIEGO MATERIAŁU UŻYĆ DO INSTALACJI CO I CWU. MYŚLAŁEM O ALU PEX (DO CO), A DO WODY UŻYTKOWEJ EKOPLASTYK. A CO DO PODŁOGÓWKI (3 POMIESZCZENIA)? W DOMU BĘDZIE KOCIOŁ NA DREWNO(HOLZGAS) 25 KW.

----------


## invx

miedz   :Wink2: 




> Argumenty przemawiające za wyborem miedzi:
> •  Miedziane rurki i armatura nie mają sobie równych pod względem sprawdzonych właściwości. Miedź zapewnia niezaprzeczalnie doskonałe wyniki jako materiał na instalacje wodociągowe i grzejne wszelkich typów. Jest mocna i ciągliwa przez co można ją dostosować do różnych potrzeb. 
> •  Elementy miedziane poddawane były testom naukowym i mają zatwierdzony znak jakości na całym świecie. 
> •  Klienci wiedzą , że mogą zaufać miedzi, tak więc jeżeli wybierzesz i zastosujesz miedź, zapewnisz sobie spokój ducha 
> •  Nic nie może równać się z miedzią pod względem uniwersalności zastosowań w instalacjach wodociągowych i grzewczych. 
> •  Miedziane przewody i armaturę można z pełnym zaufaniem stosować w każdym z elementów tych instalacji. Dla kwalifikowanego instalatora miedź jest najlepszym materiałem do pracy. Jest ona wytrzymała, łatwo się wygina, a instalacje można montować zarówno na miejscu jak i poza terenem budowy. 
> •  Przy pomocy miedzi możesz rozwiązać prawie każdy problem i być pewnym  jego wyniku. 
> •  Miedź jest trwała, wytrzymała i odporna na uszkodzenia tak, że możesz przez dziesiątki lat polegać na przewodach i armaturze miedzianej. Długa historia miedzi jako doskonałego materiału na instalacje wodociągowe jest niezbitym świadectwem jej trwałości. 
> •  Miedź jest naturalnym materiałem używanym od tysięcy lat jako materiał na zbiorniki wody pitnej, przewody i pojemniki na wodę. 
> ...

----------


## Zbyniu

> ZBYNIU DOSTALES MOJEGO MAIL-A ?
> WYSLALEM POD TEN ADRES - [email protected] ?


Niestety nie otrzymalem Twojej poczty, byc moze to wina skrzynki, prosze o powtorzenie. Dzieki

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## SIAJKO

WYSŁAŁEM DO CIEBIE PO RAZ KOLEJNY - MOZE TERAZ DOJDZIE.

----------


## monidare

witam i prosze o wsparcie merytoryczne. w moim zamysle powinien byc piec chyba dwufunkcyjny, zasilany gazem. CO to uklad zamnkiety napelniony plynem niezamarzajacym, CWU standartowo do wykorzystania w kuchni i w lazienkach (usytuowanych w pionie). I teraz pytania: 
1. jaki to mozna zastosowac piec, ktory mozecie polecic do zastosowania w takim rozwiazaniu (generalnie nie wiem w jakiej grupie, producentach powinienem sie poruszac)
2. jak to rozwiazac technicznie (jaki rodzaj rur, czy jakies naczynia wzbiorcze, jakies dodatkowe pompy- nawet drobne sugestie pozwola mi lepiej zrozumiec problem)
Generalnie powinna to byc instalacja prosta, dom okolo 150 m2 z poddaszem uzytkowym.

----------


## msko

Witam,

mam pytanie czy lepiej kupić jedenbojelr 280-300l czy może podłączyć 2 mniejsze - 140l. Z rozmów wynika, że w czasie zjazdów rodzinnych jeden bojeler nie da rady. Jeden miałby normalnie pracować a drugi stanowiłby wsparcie na "gorące okresy". Jak taką instalację wykonać?
Dziekuję za informacje

----------


## JAREK O

Witam 
Od pewnego czasu przeglądam forum, a ten wątek  przeczytałem „od deski do deski”. Jestem na etapie realizacji kotłowni na paliwa stałe. Zainteresowało mnie zastosowanie bufora w instalacji i prosiłbym o przesłanie na priva ([email protected])  schematu podłączenia bufora. Prosiłbym również o odpowiedź na pytanie: czy w instalacji z kotłem na paliwa stałe należy stosować podgrzewacz cwu z wężownicą czy dwupłaszczowy?

Pozdrawiam i z góry dziękuję.

----------


## WaldemarSpringer

Mam obecnie instację CO zamkniętą z konwektorami i już jestem zdecydowany i kupuję atmosa dc32s stąd też moja prośba do weteranów tego wątku o przesłanie schematów instalacji i ewentualnych wytycznych do wykonania zbiornków akumulacyjnych oraz o pomoc w dobraniu dobrej automatyki obecnie dostępnej.
Mój adres [email protected]
Zgóry dziękuję za pomoc .
Waldek

----------


## kaKa

JarekO i WaldemarSpringer,

schemat wyslalem wam na e-maile.

Wytyczne dla samodzielnego wykonania zbiornikow-akumulatorow, a takze automatyki, sa w tym watku, trzeba tylo troche poszukac...  :Roll:  

Pozdrawiam

kaKa

I jeszcze: Jakos dosyc spokojnie sie zrobilo w tym watku, czy aby nikt nie robi takich instalacji?
A tych, ktorzy juz maja - zapraszam dzielic sie uwagami, czy sie sprawdzily oczekiwania, co jest nie tak, co mozna poprawic itd.

----------


## pokerzysta

pierwszy raz wpadłem na ten wątek i zaczynam żałować ze tak późno
moja instalacje oddałem do użytku 1,2 roku temu i niestety bez akumukatora ciepła, który mnie zaciekawił
czy ktos mógłby opisać zasadę działania i oszczedności przy akumulacji
Rozumiem ze nagrzana woda w 'akumukatorze" jest powtórnie wykorzystana w obiegu ale w jaki psoóbi w którym momencie  (zasada działania) i jak przyczynia sie to na oszczednośc paliwa
z góry dzieki za info
moze [email protected]
zeby nie nudzić wtajemniczonych

----------


## redrum

Witam.
Mam pytanie do fachowców odnośnie wentylacji grawitacyjnej. Chciałbym wentylować dwie łazienki podwójnym systemowym pustakiem . Problem jest taki że kratka wentylacyjna w łazienkach będzie na wysokości ok 160 cm .
Odległość od kratki do wyjścia  ok 1m - strona północna(północno-zachodnia) . Komin kończy się w połowie dachu u zbiegowiska dwóch daszków przy belce koszowej.
Obawiam się  cofki i zawiewania do budynku - zastanawiałem się  na zastosowaniem wentylatora np: dospel z tzw automatyczną żaluzją .
Czy będzie zawiewać  ?
pozdr ol

----------


## redrum

Chętnie otrzymam te pomoc!!!
pozdr ol

----------


## VIP Jacek

*KaKa napisał:



			
				I jeszcze: Jakos dosyc spokojnie sie zrobilo w tym watku, czy aby nikt nie robi takich instalacji? 
A tych, ktorzy juz maja - zapraszam dzielic sie uwagami, czy sie sprawdzily oczekiwania, co jest nie tak, co mozna poprawic itd.
			
		

*
Ja przymierzam się do zakupu kotła na drewno i chciałbym poznać opinie osób użytkujących te kotły już kilka sezonów. Ich wady,zalety, czy warto w to wchodzić, jak często trzeba dokładać paliwa, jaką mają automatykę, akumulatory ciepła(bufor)?

----------


## Janussz

> pierwszy raz wpadłem na ten wątek i zaczynam żałować ze tak późno
> moja instalacje oddałem do użytku 1,2 roku temu i niestety bez akumukatora ciepła, który mnie zaciekawił
> czy ktos mógłby opisać zasadę działania i oszczedności przy akumulacji
> Rozumiem ze nagrzana woda w 'akumukatorze" jest powtórnie wykorzystana w obiegu ale w jaki psoóbi w którym momencie  (zasada działania) i jak przyczynia sie to na oszczednośc paliwa
> z góry dzieki za info
> moze [email protected]
> zeby nie nudzić wtajemniczonych


Kocioł najkorzystniej pracuje na mocy nominalnej. Tzn. moc 20kW, to na tej mocy ma największą sprawność. 
Jednak taka moc jest nam potrzebna sporadycznie, np. podczas wielkich mrozów. Czyli jak pracuje na mocy znamionowej, to produkuje za dużo energii. I ten właśnie nadmiar ładuje w akumulator. Jak w kotle wygaśnie mamy nadal ciepłą wodę do wykorzystania. To coś takiego jak w zbiorniku na ciepłą wodę użytkową. Grzałka elektryczna przestaje grzać, ale woda gorąca jest.

----------


## pokerzysta

do tego miejsca zrozumiałem ale teraz jak to ma sie w praktyce przy miałowcu (czy wogóle przy tych piecach ma to zastosowanie?)
bo rozumiem że powiedzmy w piecu wygasa, a w zbiorniku akumulacyjnym mamy nagrzana wodę i teraz ona zaczyna krążyć dopóki jej temp. nie spadnie do min. temp obiegu?
bo jesli tak to wg moich obserwacji takie rozwiazanie spłęnia sowje zadanie góra na dwie godziny - oczywiscie przy miałowcu (przy gazowym ogrzewaniu mysle ze to jest lepsze gdyz tutaj kocioł może byc wyłączany i włączany w każdej chwili

----------


## mariozo

myśle o wstawieniu pieca na pelety lub groszek węglowy . co sądzicie?

----------


## Pawel_D

Witam

Mam konkretne pytanko do użytkowników kotłów Atmos.
Jak wiadomo kotły te posiadają wentylator wyciągowy - czy pracuje on cały czas aż do wygasnięcia opału (czy obroty sa stałe czy zmienne?) Jak macie ustawiony termostat spalin (na która godzinę?)

Pytam ponieważ w styczniu planuję uruchomić instalację w konfiguracji: Atmos 25GS, zb. aku. 750l z wężownicą CWU podłogówka i kaloryfery na osobnych obiegach z mieszaczami. 

Instalator zajmujacy się Atmosami sugeruje, żeby termostat spalin ustawić na 12.00 i kiedy kocioł nabierze temperatury to wentylator się wyłączy i zacznie się proces zgazowania - co o tym myślicie?

W ogóle to sprawa wentylatora jest dla mnie dość istotna, ponieważ niestety mam problem z kominem - jest jaki jest -  fi160 wys. ok 8m z wstawiona rura kwaso-odporną ceramiczną. Spędza mi to sen z powiek, ale na pocieszenie spotkałem się z opinią że z wentyl. wyciągowym bedzie ok bo ciąg bedzie regulowany przez ten wentylator - prawda to?? Nawiew do kotłowni fi 150 powinien byc OK.

Pozdrawiam
Pawel_D

----------


## Zbyniu

> Witam
> 
> Mam konkretne pytanko do użytkowników kotłów Atmos.
> Jak wiadomo kotły te posiadają wentylator wyciągowy - czy pracuje on cały czas aż do wygasnięcia opału (czy obroty sa stałe czy zmienne?) Jak macie ustawiony termostat spalin (na która godzinę?)
> 
> Pytam ponieważ w styczniu planuję uruchomić instalację w konfiguracji: Atmos 25GS, zb. aku. 750l z wężownicą CWU podłogówka i kaloryfery na osobnych obiegach z mieszaczami. 
> 
> Instalator zajmujacy się Atmosami sugeruje, żeby termostat spalin ustawić na 12.00 i kiedy kocioł nabierze temperatury to wentylator się wyłączy i zacznie się proces zgazowania - co o tym myślicie?
> 
> ...



Witam,

wentylator wyciagowy w atmosach pracuje ze stala predkoscia.
W zaleznosci od ustawienia termostatu spalinowego wentylator wylaczac sie moze przy wypaleniu calego wsadu ewnt. wcesniej, kiedy jescze jest sporo zaru na dnie komory zasypowej.
U mnie jest on stale ustawiony, odnoszac sie do cyferblatu, mniej wiecej na godz. 2.
Do tej skromnej automatyki w kotle dodalem u siebie pojedynczy wylacznik czasowy, ktory pelni funkcje nadzredna do termost. spalinowego, po ok. 45 minutach pracy kotla po rozpaleniu rozlacza sie.
Ulatwia to obsluge kociolka, nie ma potrzeby powrotu do kotlowni i przestawianiu za kazdym razem termostatu.

Sugestia instalatora, zeby wylaczac kociol, ktory dopiero co osiagnal optymalna temp. pracy jest niestety, wg. moich doswidzczen  bledna. Kotly tego typu jak wiadomo pracuja najlepiej z moca optymalna. Tego typu eksperymenty nie maja wiec zadnego uzasadnienia.

Co do komina mam u siebie podobnie i jak na razie wszystko gra, to zasluga m.in. ww. wentylatora wyciagowego.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Pawel_D

Dzięki Zbyniu za odpowiedź, trochę mnie uspokoiłeś z tym kominem.

Mam jeszcze jedną kwestię związaną z radami instalatora. Radzi on aby wyjście z wężownicy chłodzącej podłączyć do obiegu kotła - zaraz przy wejściu do kotła. Na zbiorniku 2 zawory zabezpieczające 2bar - jeden zabezpiecza drugi. Naczynie przeponowe 80l. Instalacja zamknięta.

Podpięcie w ten sposób wężownicy tłumaczy następująco:
1. przegrzanie kotła - otwiera się zawór TS130 na wężownicy.
2. woda z wężownicy podgrzana, ale chłodniejsza niż w kotle dostaje się do obiegu kotłowego.
3. podnosi się ciśnienie do 2 bar i otwiera się zawór bezpieczeństwa
4. chłodniejsza woda przepływa przez kocioł i go schładza aż sie zamknie zawór TS
5. zamykają się zawory bezpieczeństwa i dalej pracuje normalnie.
Twierdzi, że tak będzie bezpieczniej bo zawory bezpieczeństwa mogą się nie otworzyć jeśli woda się zagotuje bo może podejść powietrze a one dzałają na ciecz a nie na gaz.

Co o tym myślicie?

Pozdrawiam
Pawel_D

----------


## 1950

ciekawostka  :ohmy:  
z tego co wiem, to zawory bezpieczeństwa działają przy przekroczeniu ciśnienia granicznego, a nie na ciecz lub gaz,
zawór bezpieczeństwa przy zagotowaniu wody pierwsze upuszcza parę wodną a później dopiero gorącą wodę

----------


## Janussz

> ciekawostka  
> z tego co wiem, to zawory bezpieczeństwa działają przy przekroczeniu ciśnienia granicznego, a nie na ciecz lub gaz,
> zawór bezpieczeństwa przy zagotowaniu wody pierwsze upuszcza parę wodną a później dopiero gorącą wodę


Jeżeli oczywiście kocioł wytrzyma  :Evil:

----------


## wbrat

Witam,

Mam nastepujace pytania:

1.
Pierwsze bylo juz wiele razy na forum, ale jakos nie moge dokopac sie do szczegolow. Otoz chodzi mi o to, czy w pomieszczeniu z piecem z zamknieta komora spalania musi byc nawiew powietrza z zewnatrz? (to ze wywiew grawitacyjny musi byc nie budzi zadnych watpliwosci). Pare osob pisalo juz, ze nawiewu nie musi byc, ale chcialbym sie upewnic - najlepiej link do przepisow na ten temat - tak zeby miec argument w rozmowie z kominiarzem - jestem pesymista i juz widze ze zetke bedzie mi kazal zrobic. 

2.
I jeszcze jedno przy okazji - uklad pomieszczen u mnie jest taki, ze do kotlowni wchodzi sie z lazienki. Pomiedzy tymi pomieszczeniami jest sciana i drzwi. Komin jest w lazience a piec bedzie w kotlowni. Oznacza to ze bede musial zrobic ok.1metrowy odcinek poziomy do wywiewu grawitacyjnego tak by polaczyc kotlownie z kominem. Czy to jest dozwolone?

3. 
Ach, skoro juz sie rozpisalem to kolejne pytanie z tej serii - czy w moim przypadku mozliwe bedzie zrobienie wentylacji mechanicznej wywiewnej w lazience i nawiewnej mechanicznej w kotlowni?

4. 
Ostatnie pytanie jest z innej beczki. Mam na oku piec Saunier Duval Isotwin F24E - jest to piec dwufunkcyjny z wbudowanym zasobnikiem 42 litrowym. Mam przed soba folder reklamowy, w ktorym jest napisane m.in.: temp. max c.o. 87st.C ; temp. max. c.w.u.: 62st.C. 
Rozumiem, ze zasobnik wykorzystywany jest do c.w.u. Ale skoro temp. max c.w.u. wynosi 62st.C, to czy nie wyklucza to walki z bakteriami legionelli? Czy wode w zasobniku w tym piecu da sie podgrzac powyzej 70st.C tak, by "wybic" bakterie?

----------


## SIAJKO

Witam serdecznie !
Mam pytanie do użytkowników pieców ATMOS:

- SMOŁA skąd i dlaczego, szczególnie widoczna na styku pieca z uszczelka od drzwiczek - klei się i jest to baaardzo uciażliwe.
Dodam iż palę buczyną - wydaję mi się, że jest dosyć sucha, komin mam ceramiczny fi 200, kocioł 18 DC.
- drugie pytanko to jak ustawić pokrętło od termostatu spalinowego, tzn na którą godzinę i dlaczego tak.

Z góry serdecznie dziękuję za pomoc !

Z pozdrowieniami
Tomek

----------


## Pawel_D

Witam,

Wydaje mi się, że:
1. palisz mokrym drewnem (sezonowane mniej niż 1.5 roku),
2. masz zbyt mała moc ustawioną na piecu,
3. brak akumulacji - związane z pkt2

Ja swoja instalację planuję odpalić na przełomie styczeń-luty i wtedy będę testował w praktyce.

Co do ustawienia termostatu spalin to lepiej żeby się wypowiedzieli użytkownicy.

P.S. napisz coś więcej o zużyciu drewna i konfiguracji kotłowni.

Pzdr
Pawel_D

----------


## Zbyniu

> Witam serdecznie !
> Mam pytanie do użytkowników pieców ATMOS:
> 
> - SMOŁA skąd i dlaczego, szczególnie widoczna na styku pieca z uszczelka od drzwiczek - klei się i jest to baaardzo uciażliwe.
> Dodam iż palę buczyną - wydaję mi się, że jest dosyć sucha, komin mam ceramiczny fi 200, kocioł 18 DC.
> - drugie pytanko to jak ustawić pokrętło od termostatu spalinowego, tzn na którą godzinę i dlaczego tak.
> 
> Z góry serdecznie dziękuję za pomoc !
> 
> ...



Witam,

niezaleznie, czym bedziesz palil (chodzi oczywiscie o drewno), przy zdlawionej pracy kotla zawsze bedzie osadzac sie smola w komorze zasypowej, na drzwiczczkach, w kominie etc.  Juz przerabialem ten temat nie jeden raz i (niestety) nie da sie temu zapobiec. Wbrew niektorym firmom/doradcom taki kociolek musi pracowac z pelna moca i w twoim przypadku z min. buforem ok. 500 litrow. Taki wlasnie kociolek stoi u znajomego, od dwoch sezonow z buforem domowej konstruckji. 
Komfort uzytkowania nieporownywalny. 

Jesli chodzi o termostat spalinowy, mam go obecnie ustawiony na ok. godz. 2-3. W moim zalozeniu wiatrak ma sie wylaczac, kiedy na dnie komory zasypowej jest jeszzce ok. 20 cm zaru (Atmos DC32 KW), ktory juz bez pomocy wentylatora dopala sie w wysokiej temp.

Jak juz wczesniej pisalem, nie reguluje nastawu termostatu spalinowego.
Zamontowalem dla usprawnienia nadrzedny wylacznik czasowy ok. 45 min. PO rozpaleniu kotla i osoagnieciu przez niego temp. ok. 80 st. C, po tym czasie ulega on rozlaczeniu i przywraca funkcje sterujaca termostatu, tak wiec nie ma potrzeby ciaglej zmiany jego nastawow przed i po rozpaleniu w kotle i redukuje zagladanie do kotla w moim przypadku najwyzej 2x dobe.

Dla wlasnej wygody, wiekszego komfortu obslugi i ciepelka w domu, byc moze mniej kojarzacego sie z bieganiem co chwila do piwnicy pomysl o dolozeniu chocby nieduzego bufora i prostej automatyki.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Wietek

Mam prośbę do autora wątka, czy mógłby zajrzeć do wątku:
Tragedia. 40 m3 zużycie gazu na dobę! Pomóżcie!!! 
Witek

----------


## SIAJKO

WIELKIE DZIĘKI ZBYNIU !
TAK WLASNIE MYSLALEM.

----------


## Zbyniu

> WIELKIE DZIĘKI ZBYNIU !
> TAK WLASNIE MYSLALEM.


Trzeba jeszce powiedzeic jedno, ze skromna automatyka tych kotlow ma jedynie w prosty sposob regulowac prace kotla, pracujacego w polaczeniu z buforem z moca nominalna i w tym zakresie nie mozna jej niczego zarzucic. 
Niestety moze sie okazac zbyt uciazliwa dla innych uzytkownikow, bazujacych jedynie na prostym ukladzie bez bufora, co moim zdaniem podwaza sens instalacji kotla na drewno jakiejkolwiek marki.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Andrzej_c

Jaka prosta automatykę byś polecał do kotła na drewno np Vigas 25 kw?

----------


## Zbyniu

> Jaka prosta automatykę byś polecał do kotła na drewno np Vigas 25 kw?


Nie orientuje sie, czy sterowniki montowane w vigasach na rynek polski obsluguja 
akumulacje ciepla. Np. na rynku niemieckim sa one wyposazane m.in.  w regulator pod nazwa "turbomatic", ktory obsluguje ladowanie bufora.
Nie wiem co masz u siebie, pisza cos w instrucji na temat tej funkcji ??

----------


## Andrzej_c

Mam zainstalowany laddomat, buffor 1000l, chodzi mi o automatykę do sterowania zaworem trójdrogowym. Wiem, ze firma Compit coś takiego produkuje. Chodzi mi o coś sprawdzonego i przetestowanego w praktyce. Obecnie muszę chodzić i ręcznie przestawiać zawór trójdrożny.

Pozdrawiam, Andrzej

----------


## slawciol

mam pytanko,czy moge wstawic grzejnik pod brodzik(wysoki)? czy grzejnik moze lezec na podlodze na plasko?wiem ze wejdzie 40/60 11.pozdro

----------


## Zbyniu

> Mam zainstalowany laddomat, buffor 1000l, chodzi mi o automatykę do sterowania zaworem trójdrogowym. Wiem, ze firma Compit coś takiego produkuje. Chodzi mi o coś sprawdzonego i przetestowanego w praktyce. Obecnie muszę chodzić i ręcznie przestawiać zawór trójdrożny.
> 
> Pozdrawiam, Andrzej



Mam u siebie zainstalowany sterownik compitu 2-obiegowy R322.
Obsluguje on pogodowke i czujnik temp. wewnetrznej, korzystam jednak tylko z pogodowki i na razie jest ok. W zasadzie jedyna wada sterownikow obiegowych compitu jest brak funkcji wylaczania pomp obiegowych. 
O funkcjach tych sterownikow mozna poczytac na stronie firmowej.

Wprawdzie to nie tablica ogloszen, ale moge chyba zaoferowac nieuzywany sterownik jedoobiegowy compitu R315.T2 z funcja pogodowki i czujnika wewn., sterujacy zaworem trojdroznym przy buforze z rabacikiem ?  :wink: 

Sterownik pozostal od nowosci, poniewaz polaczylem po namysle 2 obiegi grzewcze grzejnikowe parteru i poddasza.


Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Andrzej_c

Był bym zainteresowany. ILe był używany? Jaka cena? na priv [email protected]

pozdrawiam, andrzej

----------


## Pawel_D

Andrzej_C

Napisz jak Ci się sprawuje ten kocioł.
Jaka powirzchnie ogrzewasz i jak często dokładasz do kotła?

pzdr
Pawel_D

----------


## SIAJKO

> Witam,
> 
> Wydaje mi się, że:
> 1. palisz mokrym drewnem (sezonowane mniej niż 1.5 roku),
> 2. masz zbyt mała moc ustawioną na piecu,
> 3. brak akumulacji - związane z pkt2
> 
> Ja swoja instalację planuję odpalić na przełomie styczeń-luty i wtedy będę testował w praktyce.
> 
> ...




Drewno mam raczej suche, jest to odpad przy produkcji elelmentów do stelaży do mebli tapicerowanych, więc wilgotność jest na poziomie 15%.
Temperature na piecu mam ustawiona na 70 - 80 stopni. Mam dwa obiegi: podłogówkę która jest ustawiona na temp około 30-35 stopni i drugi obieg to grzejniki (4 w pokojach i 2 drabinki w łazienkach) ktore posiadają regulatory i ustawione są tak na 3,5 w skali do 5. Posiadam również bojler cwu 140l. Temperatura w domu jest w granicach 22 -24 stopnie. Ogrzewam powierzchnie 115m2, dokładam do pieca tak srednio 4-5 razy na 24 godziny, w piecu pali się non-stop.

----------


## Zbyniu

> Napisał Pawel_D
> 
> Witam,
> 
> Wydaje mi się, że:
> 1. palisz mokrym drewnem (sezonowane mniej niż 1.5 roku),
> 2. masz zbyt mała moc ustawioną na piecu,
> 3. brak akumulacji - związane z pkt2
> 
> ...


Witam
temp. min "czystej" pracy kotla zaczyna sie od 80 C.
Jakim kotlem ogrzewasz swoje mieszkanie, masz ocieplone sciany ?
Dokladanie 5 razy na dobe to duzo opalu.
Opal jest drobny/gruby ?
Z tego co sie orientuje, nie masz bufra/sterowania zaworem 3d ?

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## SIAJKO

> Napisał SIAJKO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Pawel_D
> 
> ...


WITAM 
Kocioł to Atmos 18DC, sciany sa trzywarstwowe 24 siporex + 10 wełna i 10 siporex. 
Opał jest rozny: od klepek 5cm x 2cm x 30 cm do calkiem sporych bloczkow. Zawor 3d mam, zawor esbe itd ale buforu niestety nie mam.

Pozdrawiam
Tomek

----------


## kasztanka

Witam

mamy 220m2 docelowo 2lazienki kuchnie ogrzewanie podlogowe+grzejniki i zastanawiamy sie nad piecem .....

na poczatku bedziemy mieszkac na dole i korzystac z jednej lazienki
nie mamy zbyt wielu pieniedzy na piec wiec myslimy o dwufunkcyjnym - bo (byc moze nieslusznie) myslimy ze jest tanszy i oszczedniejszy w eksploatacji (np. zasobnik nie potrzebnie pogdrzewa wode jak nas nie bedzie)

czy jestem w bledzie? czy ktos mnie wyprowadzi/ naprowadzi na prawidlowy tor rozumowania? pliz/dzieki z gory

----------


## Andrzej_c

czy automatyka pogodowa w kotłach na paliwo stałe daje oszczędności ekonomiczne?

----------


## Zbyniu

> czy automatyka pogodowa w kotłach na paliwo stałe daje oszczędności ekonomiczne?


Daje, tak jak w kazym innym kotle.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Zbyniu

> Napisał Zbyniu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał SIAJKO
> 
> ...



Caly problem niestety w zbyt niskiej temp. pracy kotla, ktorej nie mozna nijak podwyzszyc bez mozliwosci akumulowania ciepla, bo szybko dochodzi ona w okolice  100 C.
Te uciazliwosci zlikwiduje bezpowrotnie jak powyzej chocby 500 l bufor.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## kasztanka

no a jakie oszczednosci daje pogodowka?
czy jest roznica miedzy czujnikiem w domu a czujnikiem na zewnatrz?

----------


## francuz

witam wszystkich,


mam troche informacji dotyczace hydro akumulacja, prosto z francji, tam  jest miedzy innymi bardzo ceniona ze strone ekologi.

tez mysle o takim rozwiazaniu, wiec chetnie sie podziele z wami, przepraszam od razu za bledy ortograficzne !


informacje sa wziete ze syntheza uzytkowania 140 takich instalacji na schodu franji ( mysle ze niezalezne)

--kotly : 


 moc : zalezy od straty ciepla, w domu dobrze izolowane 10kw, bez izolacji 45 kw

jezeli moc = straty ciepla to "czas bez zaladunku"= 1 do 2 dni w okresach przejsciowe, a 1/2 dnia przy -15°c

jezeli moc = podwojna straty ciepla to czas bez zaladunku= pare dni w  okresach przejsciowe , i jeden dzien przy -15°c


-- zbiornik akumulacji :

pojemnosc zalezy od ile czasu sie pali jeden pelny wsad drzewa 
zalezy tez od mocy kotla i o ile ma byc czas bez zaladunku


dla krotky czas bez zaladunku: pojemnosc komora zaladowca kotla * 10

dla dlugi czas pojemnosc * 20

uwaga : jak moc kotla = straty ciepla, to rozwiazania na "dlugi czas" nie zmienia ilosc zaladunku przy wiekszych mrozow, bo nie starczy energii zeby ogrzac dom i zbiornik


- W razie niepobytu  to mozna minimalne ogrzac dom pare dni

- ciepla woda : koniecznie jest akumulacja, uzywa sie wimiennik ciepla lub dodatkowy zasobnik cwu w zbiorniku akum.

- nie zapomnic o "moderator" ciagu przy kominie, i o pojemnosci naczynie zbiorcze = 6 % pojemnosc  wody w instalacji ( w tym poj. zbiorniki)


 pisza tez ze najlepiej taka instalacja wspolpracuje z ogrzewania podlogowa 45/35°, lub grzejniki nisko temperaturowe 60/45°




jeszcze informacji z innego zrodla :

 kiedy wybrac akumulacja ? :

- straty ciepla < 20kw (dobrze izolowane)

- jesli  straty >20 kw,dom dobrze akumuluje cieplo, i nie zalezy nam na wieksze ilosc wsad to mozna wibierac kotla ktura  moc = straty 



nie pisze juz zalety qtury juz sa na tym forumie, co do wady = koszt + miejca

 narazie!   :cool:  

francuz

----------


## Janussz

*francuz napisał:*
jezeli moc = podwojna straty ciepla to czas bez zaladunku= pare dni w okresach przejsciowe , i jeden dzien przy -15°c


Zawsze to lansowałem, jednak literaura, chociażby Murator pisze- moc=straty.

----------


## Zbyniu

Witam,

przewymiarowanie kotla w polaczeniu z zazwyczaj duzo wieksza komora zaladowcza daje m.in mozliwosc opalania gorszej jakosci opalem.
W biezacym sezonie korzystam z odpadow poprodukcyjnych parkietu bukowego/debowego
Spora pojemnosc zaladunkowa kotla a najbardziej mrozne dni tej zimy 
dawala "komfort" dokladania do kotla dwa razy na dobe.

Dodatkowo co nie bez znaczenia koszty zakupu ww opalu po b. korzystnej cenie.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## DarekN15

Witam,
Chciałbym uzyskać od Szacownego grona informacje dotyczšce wymaganego przekroju komina dla pieców o których trwa dyskusja w tym wštku. Zdaje się, że kto podawał wartoć 20x20 (400 cm2) przy wysokoci 8m. U mnie jest zrobiony też na 400 cm2, ale o wymiarach 16x25. Przekrój niby się zgadza, ale od jednego ze sprzedawców pieców dostałem kiedy informację, że taki przekrój może nie gwarantować właciwego cišgu, bo przekrojem czynnym jest okršg wpisany w tenże prostokšt 16x25, czyli tak jakbym miał komin o rednicy 16cm. Z góry dziękuję za konstruktywne komentarze.

----------


## tgorbacz

> Witam,
> 
> przewymiarowanie kotla w polaczeniu z zazwyczaj duzo wieksza komora zaladowcza daje m.in mozliwosc opalania gorszej jakosci opalem.
> W biezacym sezonie korzystam z odpadow poprodukcyjnych parkietu bukowego/debowego
> Spora pojemnosc zaladunkowa kotla a najbardziej mrozne dni tej zimy 
> dawala "komfort" dokladania do kotla dwa razy na dobe.
> 
> Dodatkowo co nie bez znaczenia koszty zakupu ww opalu po b. korzystnej cenie.
> 
> ...



Witam !

Czy mógłbyś Zbyniu zdradzić swoją technikę palenia w kotle ?
Czy dokładając do kotła dwa razy na dobę kocioł ma przerwy w pracy czy pali się w nim cały czas ? Jaką utrzymujesz temp. na kotle ?

Pozdrawiam
Tomasz Gorbaczuk

----------


## Zbyniu

Witam,

jak juz wczesniej pisalem, moj kociol pracuje stale na pelnej mocy w temp. 80-90 C.
Pojedynczy wsad palu zatem wypala sie po paru godzinach, za kazdym razem konieczne jest rozpalenie od nowa. Wbrew pozorom zajmuje to niewiele czasu i cala operacja zajmuje mi nie wiecej niz 10 minut, na dnie komory zaladowczej po wypaleniu wsadu pozostaja zawsze kawalki wegla drzewnego, wkladam pare drobnych kawalkow, nastepnie kawalek rozpalonego papieru na kawalki wegla drzewnego by je rozrzazyc i po ok. 1-2 minutach laduje do pelna zamykam drzwiczki i wracam po 12 godzinach.
W zaleznosci od temp. na zewnatrz laduje w praktyki na oko mniej, o ile temp. na zewnatrz jest wyzsza, komora zaladowcza to 140 litrow
Moj kociol pracuje na wentylatorze wyciagowy.
W ten sposob opalam w biezacym sezonie.
Poprzedni sezon ladowalem kociol 2x w przeciagu paru godzin i nie musialem zagladac do kotlowni wieczorem.


Pozdr
Zbyniu






> Napisał Zbyniu
> 
> Witam,
> 
> przewymiarowanie kotla w polaczeniu z zazwyczaj duzo wieksza komora zaladowcza daje m.in mozliwosc opalania gorszej jakosci opalem.
> W biezacym sezonie korzystam z odpadow poprodukcyjnych parkietu bukowego/debowego
> Spora pojemnosc zaladunkowa kotla a najbardziej mrozne dni tej zimy 
> dawala "komfort" dokladania do kotla dwa razy na dobe.
> 
> ...

----------


## Rezi

witam
pozwoliłem sobie na założenie nowego wątku i jezeli mógłbym prosic o pomoc  http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=65217

----------


## tornado17

> jesli macie jakies pytania w zakresie instalacji co, cwu, wentylacji - chetnie pomoge. jestem projektantem, mam juz pewne doswiadcznia, (rowniez z wlasnego remontu domu).


cześć!!

Czy oferta dalej aktual  :Lol:  na

1. Gdzie można coś znależć ciekawego o pompach ciepła. Interesuje mnie, czy mając dostęp do gazu ziemnego pompa jest opłacalna tj. czy sie zamortyzuje koszt całej instalacji w ciągu killku lat). Znalazłem człowieka, który za ok. 50 tys. zł wierci otwory w ziemi (glikol nośnikiem), robi górne i dolne źródło i rozprowadza ogrzewanie podłogowe + cw po domu (dom o pow. 140 m2). Jakoś to tak tanio w stosunku do konkurencji mi wychodzi. I czy take wiercenia na 60-80 metrów w głąb ziemi to się gdzieś zgłasza? (wchodzą w nie rurki z glikolem, rozumiem, że pozwolenia wodnoprawnego nie trzeba). 

2. Zastanawiam się nad DGP. Tj. kominek którym grzeję jak mam ochotę (uzupełnienie ogrzewania) i który ogrzewa powietrze rozprowadzane po pokojach. Słyszałem, że wtedy b. brudzą się ściany i trzeba je co rok malować. A może się od tego kurzy albo co??

3. A może zamiast DGP płaszcz wodny?? A może DGP i płaszcz wodny tracą rację bytu jeśli się pali tylko wtedy, gdy jest zimno na dworzu i jest weekend (mieszkam w mieście, kłopot z drewnem).

Pozdrawiam,
Jarek

----------


## DarekN15

Witam, 
poprosiłbym raz jeszcze o odpowied w kwesti przekroju komina, które zamieciłem kilka postów wyżej tzn czy komin 16x25 (400cm2) będzie wytwarzał podobny cišg jak 20x20 (też 400 cm2), czy też nie, oczywicie przy tej samej wysokoci obu.
dziękuję

----------


## kasztanka

a ja mam pytanie a propos komina  :smile: 
czy jezeli mam ceramiczny systemowy to musze kupowac wklad ze stali?

----------


## zofia priess

[/quote]

Niestety moze sie okazac zbyt uciazliwa dla innych uzytkownikow, bazujacych jedynie na prostym ukladzie bez bufora, co moim zdaniem podwaza sens instalacji kotla na drewno jakiejkolwiek marki.

Pozdr
Zbyniu[/quote]
takze moim zdaniem .... palenie drewnem w kotle bez bufora to produkcja smoly a nie ogrzewanie domu. Nawet absolutnie suche drzewo nie uratuje kotla bo woda produkuje sie  w procesie spalania i jej sie nie uniknie a jesli do tego kociol pracuje w temp ponizej 70st to jego zywot bedzie krötki i zasmolony. Powyzej 70st woda opuszcza piec w formie pary wodnej i jest OK.

Drewno jako opal ma jedna wade - pali sie za szybko i nie da sie przyhamowac bez duzych strat tak jak to mozna bezkarnie  robic z koksem,weglem. 75-80% drewna to palne gazy a reszta to wegiel drzewny. Jesli gazy nie pala sie plomieniem ( przyduszone brakiem powietrza)to ulatuja przez komin niespalone a w palenisku lezy tylko te biedne  20% wegla drzewnego i sie zarzy. Kociol polyka drewno duzymi porcjami ale go nie trawi - tak bym to obrazowo podsumowala  :Wink2:  

Mamy Atmos40kW+ 3x1000l izolowane bufory( wiecej sie nie zmiescilo). Jeden z buforöw (polaczonych röwnolegle) jest wyposazony w grzalki elektryczne jako rezerwa w przypadku avarii ( malzonek chowa korki jak wyjezdza to musialam sie nauczyc palic w tym piecu = bardzo proste  :Wink2:  ) i 200l zbiornik wody uzytkowej. Domek-powierzchnia ogrzewana ca 300m2. Na dzien dzisiejszy przy temperaturach plusowych 5-10 rozpala sie co pöltora doby ... troche nie w rytmie godzin pracy zawodowej ale sa tez dlugie okresy gdy pali sie co drugi dzien a gdy zimniej to rozpalanie codzienne. Jeden zaladunek pali sie ca 3 godz i trzeba ladowac 2 razy aby naladowac 3000l bufor = 2 razy zejsc do kotlowni.
Dodatkowy osprzet to Laddomat co chroni kociol przed rdzewieniem i automatyczny regulator zaworu/ temp c.o. z czujnikiem wewnetrznym. Nie liczymy dokladnie zuzycia ale idzie chyba 40-50 m3 drzewa mieszanych gatunköw na rok. Duzy bufor to tylko zaleta  a bez bufora  katastrofa.  
System spisuje sie na 5 juz drugi sezon. Mielismy do wyboru ogrzewanie elektryczne,olej albo drewno. Inwestycja droga ale opal tani+ troche gimnastyki przy rabaniu drzewa  :big grin:  .
3000l wody o temp 90st magazynuje ca 180kW co wystarcza jak pogoda pozwoli dzisiaj na ca 36godzin ogrzewanie + ciepla woda = duza wygoda i wykorzystanie drewna w 100%. System c.o. niskotemperaturowy (35-45st?).  Latem ca raz na tydzien produkujemy ciepla wode. 
Moze te dane zobrazuja zalety kotla na opal drzewny gdy jest on uzywany w komplecie z buforem? Nie tak komfortowo jak np gazem ale da sie zyc  i z Atmosem bez koczowania w kotlowni.
pozdrowienia 
z

----------


## l_liuk

Witam i pozdrawiam wszystkich forumowiczów. Piszę na forum pierwszy raz i z potrzeby chwili i bardzo proszę o pomoc osoby biegłe w temacie instalacji co i cwu. Sam niestety mam bardzo ograniczoną wiedzę w tym zakresie. 
Otóż remontuję właśnie 1 piętro w bliźniaku. Myślałem, że prace hydraulika ograniczą się do podłączenia wody w łazience, ale niestety okazało się, że istniejąca instalacja CO jest wykonana źle  :cry:  . Grzejemy piecem  Zębiec na paliwo stałe o mocy 28 kW, układ jest zamknięty, jedyne zabezpieczenia to zawór bezpieczeństwa i niewielkie przeponowe naczynie wzbiorcze  :ohmy:  . Zawór już raz wystrzelił zalewając nam piwnicę. Wodę użytkową grzejemy w boilerze z grzałką elektryczną. Powierzchnia naszej części bliźniaka to ok. 170 m2. Doradzono nam, żeby wymienić mający 10 lat piec na mniejszy (ok. 18-20 kW) z nadmuchem i systemem steryjącym i przerobić instalację na otwartą z naczyniem wzbiorczym gdzieś w szczytowym punkcie budynku (nie ma poddasza więc możliwości są ograniczone). Z tego co słyszałem i czytałem przy instalacji otwartej szybciej przebiega korozja grzejników. Podobno przy zastosowaniu tzw. bufora (czyli z tego co zrozumiałem zbiornika akumulującego) można zastosować system zamknięty przy kotle na paliwo stałe. Gdyby to było możliwe, chciałbym również wykorzystać nadmiar energi do dogrzania wody użytkowej.
Bardzo proszę o radę.

----------


## stiff

Jakie są różnice(plusy i minusy) pomiędzy ogrzewaczem wody płaszczowym a z wężownicą - muszę kupić ogrzewacz stojący ok 140l i nie wiem jaki ma być.pozd.

----------


## Kane66

Mozecie rzucic okiema na ogolny schemat instalacji zaproponowany przez hydraulika na podstawie moich wytycznych (tj tego co chce w niej miec) ?


http://kane.pl/woda.jpg

Zalozenie standardowe jak to w buforze ciepla - piec grzeje bufor, bufor grzeje reszte. Hydraulik zaproponowal zrobienie bufora z wezownica by zamknac uklad za buforem oraz by wyeliminowac wymiennik plytowy. 

Moje problemy i pytania:
1) jak dobrac wezownice i jak ją zlokalizowac w buforze ? [zbiornik robie sam ze spawaczem)
2) jaki moze byc koszt zrobienia (nie umiem sam, nie mam sprzetu takze) takiej wezownicy - czy nie taniej wyjdzie czasem postawienie wymiennika plytowego za buforem ? 
2) gdzie zlokalizowac i jakie pompy ? 
3) na jakiej wysokosci optymalnie zlokalizowac przylacza do bufora ? przewertowalem forum i znalazlem informacje ze zasilanie (cieplo) pod gorna pokrywą, powrot do pieca natomiast jak najbardziej z dolu).
4) czy z bufora poza przylaczami pieca oraz przylaczami reszty intstalacji (tj lacznie 4 przylacza) mam miec jeszcze cos wyprowadzone ? nie wiem, przelew ? bufor bedzie w ukladzie otwartym z piecem, z naczyniem wzbiorczym.

----------


## DarekN15

Witam,
Chciałbym zapytać użytkowników kotłów (w szczególności Atmosów) wyposażonych w miarkownik ciągu Honeywell FR 124 o sposób ustawienia/wyregulowania tego urządzenia. Instrukcja dostępna na stronie producenta jest dość lakoniczna i do tego nie jasna. Nie wiem jak dodać załącznik z tą instrukcją więc "zacytuję" co jest napisane:
"*Ustawienie*
- Podgrzać kocioł do temp 60C.Ustawić pokrętło regulatora do temp wskazanej na termometrze kotłowym (w przypadku montażu pionowego jak w Atmosie obowiązuje biała skala i znacznik na obudowie regulatora)
- przymocować łańcuszek do pokrywy, tak aby pozostawić przelot 2mm (grubość zapałki)
*Sprawdzenie działania regulatora ciągu*
Ustawić pokrętłem temperaturę wskazaną na termometrze
kotłowym. Jeśli regulator został prawidłowo zamontowany
pokrywa paleniska odchyli się jak pokazano na rys. 6."  
- koniec cytatu. 
Opiszę jeszcze rys 6. - przedstawia klapkę regulacji dopływu powietrza odchyloną za pomocą ramienia miarkownika i łańcuszka o owe 2mm.

Z tego wynika że przy 60C klapka ma być tylko nieznacznie uchylona na 2mm.
W takim razie przy np podgrzaniu wody do 85C jak powinna być wielkośc uchyłu? Wg obrazka nr 6 znowu 2mm. Wychodzi z tego "masło maślane". Dodatkowo w Atmosie domykanie się klapki dopływu powietrza ograniczone jest śrubą i mam wrażenie że min uchył wynosi dużo więcej niż 2mm.

Jeżeli ktoś czuje się na siłach poinstruować mnie o właściwym sposobie ustawienia miarkownika to proszę o pomoc. Ogólnie moje zapytanie jest związane ze zbyt szybkim wypalaniem się wsadu drewna  tj po około 3h (a według opinii użytkowników zawartych w tym wątku stałopalność wynosi 6-8h). Nie wiem czy drewno idealnie spełnia kryterium wilgotności 12-20%, ale sądzę że raczej mocno od niego nie odbiega, bo jest to drewno olchowe z wiosny ubiegłego roku więc sezonowane c.a 1,5 roku. W związku z tym zastanawiam się czy kociołek np nie dostaje zbyt dużo lub zbyt mało powietrza z powodu złej regulacji miarkownika.

----------


## AdamWr

Witam !

Dolaczam sie do pytanie kana66, chyba jestesmy na tym samym etapie !, 


zbyniu napisal :

                  Problem korozji krzejnikow wedlug mojeogo rozeznania i 
                  doswiadczen jest rzecza marginalna i nie warta rozwazania.

                  Polaczenie ukladow zamknietego i otwartego mam u siebie 
                  zrobione, przynajmniej na razie, za pomoca zaworow kulowych, 
                  rozdzielajacych obiegi na wyjsciu ze zbiornikow przed zaworami 
                  mieszajacymi. 
                  Rozdzielenie obiegow otwartego i zakmnietego jest mozliwe 
                  rowniez za pomoca automatyki, skladajacej sie z zworu 
                  trojdroznego i silownika

                  Wymiennik plytowy to dobre rozwiazanie, ale musisz sie liczyc 
                  z tym, ze przy nizszych temperaturach zasilania jego 
                  sprawnosc drastycznie spadnie

 Kane66, jezeli wiesz, to wytlumacz mi o co chodzi !, 
czy jest potrzebne uklad zamkniety do grzejnikow i do podlogowki ????,   :Roll:  widze ze ty masz zamkniete przez wymiennik cwu...

Co do twoje pytanie dotyczace przewymiarowanie kotla to chyba zalezy co chcesz... czy tylko bufora wyrownawczy, czy akumulacja...?


*pozdrawiam i zycze aby zbyniu, kaka, robert i inny do nas wrocili i napisali jak sie sprawdzaja instalacje !!!!!!!!!!*  :Lol:   :Lol:  

Czekamy na was!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Zbyniu obiecamy ze nie bedziemy pytac znowu i ciagle to samo !!!!!!!!!!!  :Wink2:  

adam


Przy okazi dodam zalety uzywania bufora :

- "czyste" spalenie, chodzi mi o nasze piekne srodowisko, to dla mie wystarczajacy powod zeby zakladac bufora
- bezpieczenie uzytkowanie (jak dla mie : pali sie w piecu tylko jak jestem w domu, w nocy sie nie pali)

----------


## niezły

Do Kene 66

1 dobranie wężownicy to może być pewien problem to trzeba by policzyć albo na podstawie doświadczeń  a odnośnie lokalizacji wężownica odbierająca ciepło powinna być zamontowana w górnej części zbiornika  
2  wymiennik płytowy o mocy około 30kW to koszt około 750 zł a wężownica pewnie należało by ją pospawać z rur stalowych i przy użyciu giętarki lub użyć kolan hamburskich Koszt samodziełki powinien być niższy ale o ile i czy warto kombinować 
3 tak jak piszesz 
4 zawór do spuszczania wody i ja u siebie wspawałem w pionie 4 mufki do termometrów

----------


## Kane66

AdamWr:

zacytowany fragment zbynia rozumiem tak (jest wyrwany z kontekstu ale chyba o to chodzi):

zbiornikiem akumulacyjnym zasila podlogowke w obwodzie zamknietym i cos jeszcze w obwodzie otwartym. ma to razem podpiete pod zbiornik akumulacyjny, a rozdzielone obwody zaworami (recznie), da sie to takze zrobic automatycznie (zawor 3dr z silownikiem). 

jesli chodzi o wymiennik, ja hydraulikiem nie jestem i moze ktos odpowie precyzyjniej ale zbyniu po prostu pisze ze wymiennik ma tym wieksza moc im wiecej energi dostarczysz na "uzwojenie pierwotne". Jak bedziesz grzal np 70 stopni na wejsciu wymiennika to z drugiej strony uzyskasz te 50 stopni (przyklad). Ale jak na tym samym wymienniku bedziesz grzal wejscie na 50 to z drugiej strony uzyskasz duza mniejsza moc (nie wiem czy to spada liniowo, pewnie nie). W sumie przydaloby sie dowiedizec jak dobrac wymiennik - ja dokladnie jeszcze nie wiem  :wink: 

Uklad zamkniety dla podlogowki jest przez wielu zalecany ale z tego co wiem - nie jest potrzebny. Dla grzejnikow potrzebny napewno nie jest - wg wielu przedluza jednak ich trwalosc (ktora jednak nie jest fatalna w ukladzie otwartym).

Niezły:
1. Wezownica vs wymiennik plytowy. Zdecydowalem sie na wymiennik plytowy. Pytanie jak go dobrac to takiej aplikacji ? Moj hydraulik, spec dobry ale nieco starej daty stwierdzil ze '30 plyt bedzie ok' no ale na bogow wszelakich - o jakich wymiarach te plyty ? Czy przewymiarowany wymiennik moze zaszkodzic w takiej aplikacji ? Kupilbym po prostu np secespola 31-30 (duzy wymiennik, 30 plyt, ~750zl). Wymiennik bedzie pracowal miedzy buforem a 160m.kw. podłogówki. Bufor bedzie grzany do tyle co fabryka dala ale oczywiscie w miare wychladzania wejscie wymiennika bedzie zasilane coraz to chlodniejszą woda. 

2. dzieki za sugestie z termometrami, myslalem narazie by je wpakowac po prostu przy wylotach z bufora i tam mierzyc temp ktora uzyskuje. Wlasciwie jednak przydalby sie pomiar we wnetrzu zladu

3. Bufor stoi w piwnicy. Problem mam z iloscia i doborem pomp. Jedna pompa obiegowa przy kotle - to wiem. Podobno* 25-40 wystarczy spokojnie. Druga pompa przed wymiennikiem plytowym. Podobno* 25-40 wystarczy spokojnie. Trzecia pompa przy rozdzielaczu podlogowki. Na tyle metrow co ja mam Podobno 25-60* ma byc. No ale w piwnicy mam jeszcze zbiornik cwu (plaszczowy chyba bedzie) i z 5 grzejnikow. teraz pytanie. czy ten zbiornik i te 5 grzejnikow pojdzie mi grawitacyjnie ? To kwestia wielkosci zastosowanych rur takze ? Nie chcialbym instalowac kolejnej pompy ! Chyba ze zrobic tak jak radzi moja logika (hydraulika wrecz przeciwnie) ze wpiac zasobnik cwu i te grzejniki za pompą a przed wymiennikiem plytowym. Wtedy pompa laduje albo w wymiennik albo w cwu i grzejniki w zaleznosci od stanu zaworu 3dr (czy tez recznie kulowych jak opisywal Zbyniu). Czy taka aplikacja bedzie poprawna ?

*Podobno - to opinie mojego hydraulika. 

4. Pompy Leszczynskiej Fabryki Pomp - LFP - dobre ? 195zl za tradycyjna, 245zl za porzadniejszy model z ceramicznym wałem. Grundfos dla porownania 290zl (parametry te same). Jakie opinie maja te polskie pompy LFP ? 

5. Jeszcze w sprawie pomp. Lepsza pompa 25-40 chodzaca na III biegu czy pompa 25-60 chodzaca na drugim ? Pytam o kwestie energozernosci i zuzycia samej pompy. Logika podpowiada tą druga opcje ale...  :wink: 

Pozdrowienia

----------


## AdamWr

Witam,
 dzieki kane66 za wyjasnienie, jednak nie rozumiem jak mozna zamknac instalacji za pomoca bufora bez wezownice ... ?  :ohmy:  

moze to ci sie przyda :

Zbyniu napisal :

Polaczenie zbiornika przelewowego mam u siebie z dolnego kroca zb. buforowego i jest ok., nie wysylam przez to ciepla na strych, przy kotle zawor bezpieczenstwa 1,5, odpowetrznik i manometr. 
Przy 3 x braku pradu przy pelneje komorze zaladowczej nie zauwazylem wzrostu cisnienia w instalacji


Powrot z akumulatora znajduje sie w dolnej czesci zbiornika, u siebie umiescilem go jakies 5-10 cm od dna. 
Pomiedzy kroccami cieplej i zimnej wody przewidzialem dwa wyjscia na termometry bimetaliczne. 


trojnik mam u siebie podlaczony do krocca bocznego, do gornego z kolei odpowietrznik automatyczny zbiornika. 
Wyjscie do zbiornika przelewowego mam podlaczone do dolnego "zimnego" krocca, poniewz z doswiadczenia jego gorne podlaczenie powodwalo niepotrzebnie nagrzewanie wody w zbiorniku przelewowym. 
Z kolei podlaczenie jak na ogladanych przez ciebie schematach z kotla bokiem i dalej przez gorny krociec na grzejniki ie podowuje znow wielkich opoznien, goraca woda natychmiast wypelnia gorne parie zbiornika i jest zaciagana przez pompe za zaworem trojdroznym. 
Nie istnieja tez w tym przypadku priorytety zasilania zbiornika, pompa co wymusza obieg. 

Na stronie http://www.kaka.republika.pl/  jest kilka zdjec bufora 

Napisz jeszcze jaki piec myslisz kupic ?  ile litrow bufora ? 

Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:  
adam wr

----------


## Kane66

Co do bez wezownicy:
- normalnie: piec grzeje zlad bufora, woda z niego krazy takze na krotkim obiegu z wymiennikiem plytowym. Za wymiennikiem reszta. I ten wymiennik zamyka instalacje wlasnie - za nim jest zamknieta. Plytowy wymiennik.

Piec:
dakon/buderus/junkers (to to samo) 32D - 28kW ma, 60l komory zaladowawczej, jest lekko przystosowany do palenia drewnem - dodatkowa plytka ceramiczna, jest stosunkowo tani, ma dolne spalanie i brak nawiewu (ktorego nie chce). 

Zbiornik:
zobacze jaka rure uda mi sie zalatwic ale bedzie to 1500-2000 litrow.

----------


## lukol-bis

Ma ten kociołek. Co prawda krótko go eksploatuję, ale bardzo podobają mi się proste, a równocześnie bardzo logiczne i wygodne rozwiązania zastosowane w nim. Chyba mogę go polacać zainteresowanym kotłami na paliwa stałe.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## adamkostrzyn

Witam i od razu pytam:
Mam zamiar zmienić piec olejowy Vailant na kocioł Orlan Standard 25 kw, do tego bufor 750l z zasobnikiem ciepłej wody 140l i węzownicą do kominka 10 kw(lub poprzez wymiennik płytowy-niewiem co lepsze?) standardowo Laddomat 21 , zawór trójdrożny, mieszający C.W.U., jedno naczynie wzbiorcze otwarte. Dom ma 220 m2, dobrze ocieplony. 
Bedzie to dobrze grzało? Czy jeszcze czegos konkretnego brakuje?
Nie lubie mojego hydraulika!!!!!! 
Pozdrawiam Adam

----------


## zbyniu-03

Witam i podciągam temat do góry,

wyrzucony w tegoz forum, chyba przez administratorow tudziez zwolennikow "innej opcji  :smile: " podcigagam temat do gory, bo uwazam ze warto.
Jesli sa jakies uwagi w temacie to prosze o wymiane doswiadczen, byle nie obszernie bo wiekszosc spraw juz zostala przeze mnie opisana w biezacym watku.
Odpowiadajac  w skrocie na pytanie "Jak sie sprawdza instalacja ?" moge tylko powiedzeic, ze u mnie bez zmian tzn. wszystko ok.
Jesli planujecie palenie drewnem jak w temacie, to chyba bedzie to oplacalne, bo ceny gaziku, oleju, pradu i wegla juz zaczynaja szalec.
Warto jednak wczesniej wiedziec, z czym sie to wiaze. zapraszam wiec do lektury.

POzdr
Zbyniu







> Witam !
> 
> Dolaczam sie do pytanie kana66, chyba jestesmy na tym samym etapie !, 
> 
> 
> zbyniu napisal :
> 
>                   Problem korozji krzejnikow wedlug mojeogo rozeznania i 
>                   doswiadczen jest rzecza marginalna i nie warta rozwazania.
> ...

----------


## VIP Jacek

no to ja się przyłączę do dyskusji.

Kupiłem niedawno kociołek FEX- PLUS 30H dolnego spalania. Mam jeszcze nie podłączony, dopiero robię instalację w kotłowni.
W kociołku tym można palić zarówno drewnem jak i węglem.

Jeśli ktoś użytkuje ten kociołek niech opowie jak mu się sprawuje, jak często dokłada opału, czym pali, czy uciążliwe jest palenie?
 Chodzi mi wszelkie rady, wskazówki odnośnie palenia w nim.
Będę wdzięczny.    :big grin:

----------


## zbyniu-03

Poniewaz temat dokladania przy kotlach na drewni podobnych powraca jak bumerang wiec warto porownac:
przy obecnych temp zewn. 0 do -5C  dokladanie 1x dobe z rana drobnym opalem bukowym, odpadowym po produkcji parkietu, ogrzewane 170 m kw. bez cieplej wody w tym ok. 40 m podlogowki.
temp. dzien 20-21,  noc 19 C.
Komora zaladowcza 140 litrow z akumulacja jak wczesniej pisalem.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## DarekN15

To ja też o użytkowaniu/podkładaniu.
Sprzęt Atmos DC25S (pojemność komory 100l) + bufor 1000l (trochę za  mały   :cry:   ), cwu z wężownicy w buforze. Paliwo olcha + sosna + topola/osika z wiosny 2006 - nie wiem czy osiągnęło już wymagane <20% wilgotności, ale nawet jesli nie, to niewiele powinno brakować.
Do ogrzania hmmnn ... c.a 150 m2 + 20m2 garaż. Dom dość dobrze ocieplony (Max 29 + 10cm styro). Duża powierzchnia okien i duża kubatura nad salonem (ciepełko czmycha do góry). Niestety nie zrobiłem podłogówki ... żałuję. Do rozbioru ciepła z bufora byłaby idealna, no i łatwiej ogrzać wysokie pomieszczenia.
Temp w dni robocze 5:00 - 8:00 oraz  15:00-22:30   20-21C. Pozostały czas 19C.

Przy obecnych 0 -5C dokładam (1,5 ) - 2 x na dobę. W kociołku pali się c.a. 3h ,przy pełnej mocy - wentylator cały czas pracuje. W tym czasie zasilane są grzejniki i ładowany bufor. Przez pozostały czas c.o. czerpie energię z bufora. Przydałby się większy bufor tylko nie ma gdzie go postawić ....




ps Czy zbyniu-03 to zbyniu autor dużej ilości postów o Atmosie i akumulacji?

----------


## zbyniu-03

Dla wyjasnienia:
Zmiana mojego dotychczaowego nicku wynikala z faktu, ze zostalem (nie wiadomo dlaczego) zablokowany na tym forum jako Zbyniu

POzdr
Zbyniu






> To ja też o użytkowaniu/podkładaniu.
> Sprzęt Atmos DC25S (pojemność komory 100l) + bufor 1000l (trochę za  mały    ), cwu z wężownicy w buforze. Paliwo olcha + sosna + topola/osika z wiosny 2006 - nie wiem czy osiągnęło już wymagane <20% wilgotności, ale nawet jesli nie, to niewiele powinno brakować.
> Do ogrzania hmmnn ... c.a 150 m2 + 20m2 garaż. Dom dość dobrze ocieplony (Max 29 + 10cm styro). Duża powierzchnia okien i duża kubatura nad salonem (ciepełko czmycha do góry). Niestety nie zrobiłem podłogówki ... żałuję. Do rozbioru ciepła z bufora byłaby idealna, no i łatwiej ogrzać wysokie pomieszczenia.
> Temp w dni robocze 5:00 - 8:00 oraz  15:00-22:30   20-21C. Pozostały czas 19C.
> 
> Przy obecnych 0 -5C dokładam (1,5 ) - 2 x na dobę. W kociołku pali się c.a. 3h ,przy pełnej mocy - wentylator cały czas pracuje. W tym czasie zasilane są grzejniki i ładowany bufor. Przez pozostały czas c.o. czerpie energię z bufora. Przydałby się większy bufor tylko nie ma gdzie go postawić ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## zbyniu-03

Dla wyjasnienia:
Zmiana mojego dotychczaowego nicku wynikala z faktu, ze zostalem (nie wiadomo dlaczego) zablokowany na tym forum jako Zbyniu

POzdr
Zbyniu






> To ja też o użytkowaniu/podkładaniu.
> Sprzęt Atmos DC25S (pojemność komory 100l) + bufor 1000l (trochę za  mały    ), cwu z wężownicy w buforze. Paliwo olcha + sosna + topola/osika z wiosny 2006 - nie wiem czy osiągnęło już wymagane <20% wilgotności, ale nawet jesli nie, to niewiele powinno brakować.
> Do ogrzania hmmnn ... c.a 150 m2 + 20m2 garaż. Dom dość dobrze ocieplony (Max 29 + 10cm styro). Duża powierzchnia okien i duża kubatura nad salonem (ciepełko czmycha do góry). Niestety nie zrobiłem podłogówki ... żałuję. Do rozbioru ciepła z bufora byłaby idealna, no i łatwiej ogrzać wysokie pomieszczenia.
> Temp w dni robocze 5:00 - 8:00 oraz  15:00-22:30   20-21C. Pozostały czas 19C.
> 
> Przy obecnych 0 -5C dokładam (1,5 ) - 2 x na dobę. W kociołku pali się c.a. 3h ,przy pełnej mocy - wentylator cały czas pracuje. W tym czasie zasilane są grzejniki i ładowany bufor. Przez pozostały czas c.o. czerpie energię z bufora. Przydałby się większy bufor tylko nie ma gdzie go postawić ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Pawel_D

No to i ja napiszę.

Atmos 25GS + 750l z wężownicą CWU. Teraz palę 2-gi sezon.
Pierwsz był taki sobie ponieważ miałem za mały komin - 150mm,  wys.7m (ceramika 150 obmurowana cegłami - poważny błąd).
Paliłem suchym drewnem sosnowym z roziórki starego domu. 

W efekcie co 2 miesiace musiałem czyścić komin. W piecu i kominie osadzało się dużo sadzy i smoły. Dodatkowo góra komina była z klinkieru co powodowało że z góry spływała woda, która wraz z sadzami osadzała się na kominie szybko go zapychając.

W efekcie raz całkowicie zatkało mi komin tak, że trudno było to przebić kulą kominiarską. Drugim razem zapaliły się sadze w kominie powodując poważne popękanie komina (żeby nie powiedzieć rozpier..... tegoż). W między czasie starałem się zwiększyć ciąg dokupując różnego rodzaju cudaczne przedłużki ze stali nierdzewnej ocieplonej, co pomagało tylko w niewielkim stopniu.

Ostatecznie chcąc spać spokojnie tej zimy, wyburzyłem komin i postawiłem ocieplony komin systemowy fi200.

Praca kotła poprawiła się zdecydowanie.
Pomimo, iż Atmosy mają wentylatory wyciągowe, bardzo ważna jest średnica komina. To własnie od komina należy zacząć budować swoje CO. Piece te w pierwszej fazie palenia produkują bardzo dużo dymu i komin musi mieć odpowiednią średnicę aby móc je odprowadzić.

Przy obecnch temperaturach palę 1, 2 razy na dobę po pół załadunku.
Instalacja działa super z podłogówką (można palić raz na 2 dni - przy wyłączonych kaloryferach). 

Oczywiście cały czas korzystamy (3 osoby) z CWU. W lecie było fajnie bo rozpalałem raz na 3 dni po ţół załadunku i nie było żadnych problemów z ciepłą wodą.

A, dodatkowo również dla świętego spokoju przerobiłem instalację na otwartą.

Pozdrawiam

PS
Zbyniu, nawet nr GG zgubiłeś    :Lol:

----------


## jacekkacz

> jesli macie jakies pytania w zakresie instalacji co, cwu, wentylacji - chetnie pomoge. jestem projektantem, mam juz pewne doswiadcznia, (rowniez z wlasnego remontu domu).


Witaj,
Cieszę się, że ktoś ogłosił się  z pomocą w tym zakresie na forum  :smile:  

Pare miesięcy temu kupilismy nieduzy parterowy domek ( 120 m2 ).
Od jakiegoś czasu w łazience czujemy niezbyt przyjemne zapachy. Obwąchalismy co się dało ( muszla, umywalka i kabina ). Na mój nos zapachy wydobywają się odpływu kabiny. Czytałem o różnych wywiewnikach i nawiewnikach...nie znam sie zna tym a chciałbym mieć w łazience w miarę ładne i świeże zapachy.
Dodam, że łazienka jest jedna i ma swoje odpowietrzenie kanalizacji zrobione - co prawda jest ono umiejscowione poniżej kalenicy - a jak Panowie fachowcy robili podbitkę - to je zasłonili. Mówili, że nie powinno przeszkadzać. W łazience jest tez kanał wentylacyjny wychodzacy na nieużytkowe poddasze....

Jest jaks sposób na rozwiązanie takiego problemu ?  :Roll:  

Z góry dziekuje za odpowiedź
JK

----------


## zbyniu-03

Od czasu narodzin mojego syna niemal zapomnialem, co to jest GG  :smile: 
Trzeba bedzie jednak odgrzebac wykopaliska.

POzdr
Zbyniu





> No to i ja napiszę.
> 
> Atmos 25GS + 750l z wężownicą CWU. Teraz palę 2-gi sezon.
> Pierwsz był taki sobie ponieważ miałem za mały komin - 150mm,  wys.7m (ceramika 150 obmurowana cegłami - poważny błąd).
> Paliłem suchym drewnem sosnowym z roziórki starego domu. 
> 
> W efekcie co 2 miesiace musiałem czyścić komin. W piecu i kominie osadzało się dużo sadzy i smoły. Dodatkowo góra komina była z klinkieru co powodowało że z góry spływała woda, która wraz z sadzami osadzała się na kominie szybko go zapychając.
> 
> W efekcie raz całkowicie zatkało mi komin tak, że trudno było to przebić kulą kominiarską. Drugim razem zapaliły się sadze w kominie powodując poważne popękanie komina (żeby nie powiedzieć rozpier..... tegoż). W między czasie starałem się zwiększyć ciąg dokupując różnego rodzaju cudaczne przedłużki ze stali nierdzewnej ocieplonej, co pomagało tylko w niewielkim stopniu.
> ...

----------


## zbyniu-03

Witam,

troche ci zazdroszzce tego cwu w buforze  :wink: 
Mozesz sie podzielic jaka automatyke zastwosowales ?

Pozdr
Zbyniu





> No to i ja napiszę.
> 
> Atmos 25GS + 750l z wężownicą CWU. Teraz palę 2-gi sezon.
> Pierwsz był taki sobie ponieważ miałem za mały komin - 150mm,  wys.7m (ceramika 150 obmurowana cegłami - poważny błąd).
> Paliłem suchym drewnem sosnowym z roziórki starego domu. 
> 
> W efekcie co 2 miesiace musiałem czyścić komin. W piecu i kominie osadzało się dużo sadzy i smoły. Dodatkowo góra komina była z klinkieru co powodowało że z góry spływała woda, która wraz z sadzami osadzała się na kominie szybko go zapychając.
> 
> W efekcie raz całkowicie zatkało mi komin tak, że trudno było to przebić kulą kominiarską. Drugim razem zapaliły się sadze w kominie powodując poważne popękanie komina (żeby nie powiedzieć rozpier..... tegoż). W między czasie starałem się zwiększyć ciąg dokupując różnego rodzaju cudaczne przedłużki ze stali nierdzewnej ocieplonej, co pomagało tylko w niewielkim stopniu.
> ...

----------


## Pawel_D

Na obwodzie podłogówki mam zawór mieszający ESBE i taki sam na obwodzie CWU. Sprawuje się super - raz ustawiam temperaturę i trzyma. 
W obwodzie kaloryferów mam zamontowany zawór trójdrogowy ESBE, który reguluję ręcznie bo na razie nie stać mnie na siłownik i sterownik. Póki co pecjalnie nie jest to dla mnie uciążliwe.

Pzdr

----------


## DarekN15

Pawel_D -  jaką powierzchnię ogrzewasz i jak masz ocieplony dom? Jaką temp utrzymujesz? Jakim drewnem opalasz ( wszak 1 wsad buku czu grabu zastępuje 1,5-2 wsady olchy czy topoli)?.Z tego co piszesz to wynika że masz sporo lepsze wyniki niż moje (mam na myśli czestość podkładania). Zapewne częściowo ma na to wpływ podłogówka.

Z kominem to oczywiście 100% racji. Ja mam niby zalecane minimum 400 cm2, ale o przekroju prostokątnym 27x14 i niedostatecznej wysokości (poniżej kalenicy). Do tego połączenie kolanem 90st z niezbyt dużym wzniosem. Ogólnie mam wrażenie że kociołek bez pracy wentylatora się dławi. Nawet przy ustawieniu termostatu kotłowego na MIN regularnie załącza się wentylator. Btw czy zmiana komina wpłynęła na ekonomię palenia?

----------


## Pawel_D

Ogrzewan tylko dół - ok.80m nowo wybudowanego domu - dobrze ocieplony. Palę suchą brzozą. Temperatura w pomieszczeniach średnio 21-22st. Na podłogówke puszczam 25st, na kaloryfery 40-45 (trudno utrzymać stałą ponieważ nie mam jeszcze automatyki).
Wkład wypla się po ok 6h i nabija mi zbiornik 750l do temp 80st. W zależności od tego jaką temperaturę podam na kaloryfery to rozpalam 1 bądź 2 razy na dobę. 

Po wymianie komina palenie poprawiło się zdecydowanie. Wentylator pracuje po rozpaleniu ok 0,5h do osiągnięcia temp. pieca 80st, po czym wyłącza się i do wypalenia prawie się nie uruchamia (oczywiście zależy to od warunków pogodowych).

Jeszcze jest parę spraw, które muszę doregulować, np. nie do końca jestem pewien jak ustwić dopływ powierza wtórnego. Wcześniej kiedy miałem zasuwę bardziej wysuniętą to w dolnej komorze ceramika buła czyściutka ale kocioł miał tendencję do przegrzewania się: 90-95st. Teraz trochę przmknąłem i pali się dłużej, temp w miarę stabilna 80-85 ale ceramika jest okopcona (nie obsmolona ale obkopcona). 
Może Zbyniu coś podpowie   :Lol:

----------


## DarekN15

Trochę mnie uspokoiłeś   :smile:   - ogrzewasz c.a. 2x mniejszą powierzchnię i palisz lepszym paliwem, więc u mnie nie jest tak źle ....


W jakiej pozycji masz ustawiony termostat kotłowy?
Czy używasz Laddomatu 21 ? Mam wrażenie że gdyby Laddomat nie przepompowywał dość szybko gorącej wody do bufora, to kociołek osiągął by wyższą temp. niż 75-80kilka stopni. Stąd chyba bieże się u mnie ciągłe zał/wyl wentylatora, choć pewnie nienajlepszy komin też swoje robi.

Co do regulacji ilości powietrza też próbowałem co nieco z tym powalczyć. Obecnie zostawiłem przerwę c.a 10mm czyli jak zaleca instrukcja. Wcześniej eksperymentowałem z c.a. 20mm,nie wpływało to jakoś znacząco na temp wody w kotle (może drewienko było kiepskie?, paliłem wtedy  topolą i wierzbą), ale zauważyłem że wzrastała temp spalin, tzn termostat spalinowy odłączał wentylator dopiero po przestawieniu na godz 4 - 5, teraz odłączenie następuje przy około 3. Mówię o sytuacji gdy kocioł jest już dobrze rozgrzany i jednocześnie ma co najmniej 2/3 paliwa w komorze. Nie wiem jaki temperaturom spalin odpowiadają takie pozycje termostatu. Idealnie byłoby posiadać sondę lambda. Nawet zastanawiałem się czy podjedzie samochodowa , cyrkonowa 0-1V, ale raczej nie, bo ma wysoką temp pracy (400-600C), a instrukcja Atmosa mówi że nienależy dopuścić do pracy kotła z temp spalin przekraczajacą 320C.

Być może pewną wskazówką może być dymienie lub jego brak, oczywiście już w fazie zgazowywania paliwa. U siebie  zauważylem że przy pracy z wentylatorem nie ma żadnego śladu dymu z komina, natomiast po jego wyłączeniu, nawet krótkim, pojawia się smużka jasnego dymu, co zapewne oznacza niedopalanie gazów drzewnych ...

----------


## Pawel_D

Termostat spalin na ok 12, termostat kotłowy na pierwszą kropę.
Nie mam Laddomatu a układ z termozaworem ESBE i dopływ do niego reguluję na bypasie zaworem (tak na prawdę to nie wiem czy jest ustawiony idealnie)

Co do paliwa to ta brzoza to nie taka idealna jak myślałem. To takie partyzanckie drewno. Wysuszona kora brzozowa rozpala się lepiej niż papier i dużo kopci (dziadek w partyzantce rozpalał ogniska nawet z mokrego drewna używając kory brzozowej).
W każdym bądź razie po kolorze dymu to nie wiem jak to ustawić bo czy lepszy ciemny dym czy biały? Brzoza to chyba zawsze da ciemny ze względu na tą korę właśnie.

Instrukcja mówi że pow. wtórne trzeba ustawić coś chyba od 10 do 30, więc rozpiętość spora. 
Trudno mi powiedzieć jak powinno być OK, trochę patrzyłem na dym po ostatniej zmianie (zmniejszeniu dopływu pow. wtórengo) i wydaje mi się że jest tak:
większy dopływ: kopci jak węglowy szary/ciemny dym (może przez tą brzozę), komora dolna czysta, kocioł sie przegrzewa.
mnieszy dopływ: mniej dymu, jaśniejszy, komora dolna zakopcona i nizsza temp. na piecu.

Co ta sonda może dać to nie mam pojęcia.

----------


## DarekN15

Mając na myśli eksperymenty z dymem zakładam że kociołek jest już w fazie zgazowania, która następuje po odparowaniu resztek wody z paliwa (np po około 1h po rozpaleniu). Sądzę że rodzaj paliwa nie ma tu zbyt wiele na rzeczy , pod warunkiem że jest suche. Apropo barwy dymu, najlepszy  kolor to jego brak .. znaczy się brak dymu

Co do instrukcji - może mam jakaś nieaktualną - bo z 2003r, ale zdaje się że wyraźnie było podane, że optymalne ustawienie to "cytuje z pamięci":
- do końca (5mm) +5 = 10mm .To podobno jest ustawienie optymalne i niby nie należy go ruszać.
Zastanawiałem się co oznacza do końca (5mm). Po oględzinach doszedłem do wniosku, że w otworze doprowadzającym powietrze do komory górnej jest umieszczony pręcik, który wstępnie dystansuje zaworek powietrza pierwotnego właśnie na 5mm.
Dalej było napisane że jeśli komin ma zbyt mały ciąg, to należy pokombinować 
przestawiając zaworek w zakresie do 20mm, ale najlepiej zaposiłkować się wskazaniami sondy lambda. Zapewne dział ona tak jak sonda samochodowa - "testując" spaliny można okreslić czy mieszanka paliwowo-powietrzna jest stechiometryczna (wtedy następuje możliwie pełne spalanie paliwa -gazu drzewnego) czy też uboga lub bogata. Jeśli będzie bogata, to wiadomo wypuszczamy w komin niedopalny gaz, jak uboga to nadmiar powietrza/tlenu nie biorący udziału w spalaniu schładza nam palenisko.Tyle teoria.

W sumie to nie wiem czy Atmos bez może spalać bezdymnie bez udziału wentylatora. Instrukcja podaje ze wentylator powinien pracować prawie do całkowitego wypalenia się paliwa. Wg  instrukcji kocioł osiąga 70% mocy znamionowej bez udziału wentylatora o ile komin na "dobry" ciąg, niestety nic się nie mówi o sprawności w takim przypadku. Tyle instrukcja. Sprzedawca u którego kupiłem Atmosa (Atmopol z Wrocławia) twierdził że instrukcja jest "niefortunnie" przetłumaczona z j. czeskiego i że wentylator powinien pracować tylko w fazie rozpalania, a potem regulacją powinien zajmować się miarkownik ciągu FR124 ...  No i kto ma rację ????

----------


## dorcha

Witam

zamierzam w swoim domu mieć kominek z płaszczem wodnym, ogrzewanie gazowe z kaloryferami i podłogówką w kuchni, wiatrołapie i łazience.

Czy może ktoś sie orientuje ile może wynosić koszt wykonania takie instalacji; materiały + robocizna. Chodzi mi o jakiś przybliżony koszt.

Domek 140 m2

Pozdrawiam
Dorota

----------


## mariobros35

> Witam
> 
> zamierzam w swoim domu mieć kominek z płaszczem wodnym, ogrzewanie gazowe z kaloryferami i podłogówką w kuchni, wiatrołapie i łazience.
> 
> Czy może ktoś sie orientuje ile może wynosić koszt wykonania takie instalacji; materiały + robocizna. Chodzi mi o jakiś przybliżony koszt.
> 
> Domek 140 m2
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Dorota


zależy od użytych materiałów  i producenta pieca,kominka. z pw,grzejników  około 40 000 zł i wzwyż  :cool:

----------


## dorcha

mariobros35

Myslałam o Vaillancie i zasobniku 120 l, jeżeli chodzi o kominek to tarnava i na pewno PCV (na miedź mnie nie stać)

Dorota

----------


## zbyniu-03

Witam,

trzeba pamietac o tym, ze  kotly Atmos podobie jak in in. sa przystosowane 
to pracy z moca nominalna tzn. po rozpaleniu pownny one pracowac na full a wiec z udzialem wentylatora az do pozostania w komorze warstwy zaru w ca. 1/3 jej objetosci.
Palenie w kotle bez udzialu wentylatora przy najrozniejszej masci kominach, zawse bedzie sie konczyc nadmiarem smoly w kotle i widoczna smuga dymu nad kominem.
Jak juz sami zapewne wypobowaliscie u siebie, regulcja klapa powietrza wtornego to trcohe zabawa w ciemno: przy roznej jakosci opalu, np. jego grubosci polan, wilgotnosci, ciagu kominowego itd. parametry ulegaja zachwianiu i trudno bez np. sondy lambda dobrac raz i dobrze proporcje dostarczanego powietrza, ta maja juz zaawansowne kolty produkcji achodniej ale i tam ich uzytkownicy przeklinaja koszty zakupu np. w porownaniu do czeskich kotlow, ktorych tam jest duzo, srednio 3 x drozej i do tego koniecznosc czestej wymieny sondy lambda, ktora sporo kosztuje, iektorzy twierda, ze co 2-3 lata trzeba to wymieniac i nie warto w to inwestowac, bo sonda dae szczednosc w wymiarze 1-2 metrow szsciennych przy wiekszym budynku na rok a dodatkowe koszty drewna w tym przypadku sa i tak o wiele nizsze. Reasumujac fajna zabawka ale w sferze marzen.
Zauwazylem u siebie jeszzce jedna rzecz: w zleznosci od "starannnego" zaladowania koltla drewno spala sie raz lepiej innym razem gorzej, co objawia sie m.in. widocznym dymem z komina i niekiedy wyrzucaniem niewielkich pjedynczych klebow przez owtor klapy pow. pierw. na zewnatrz.
Ta zaleznosc jest typowa i warto o tym tez pamietac.

Swoja droga ostatniej zimy mialem roche wilgotnego opalu i sasiedzi w lecie powymieniali okna na szczelne, bylawo, ze kleby dymu z kotla 35 kw potrafily niejednego z nich wprawic w oslupienie  :wink: 

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## Pawel_D

Instrukcję ma  z 2004 i jest w niej tak napisane:
(DC15-50S)
Ust. optymalne: maksimum (5mm)+5 do 10mm (czyli chyba 10-15??)
Ust. maksymalne: maksimum (5mm)+10 do 20mm (czyli chyba 15-25??)
a tymczasem na rysunku: regulacja "moci" i spalania 11-32mm!

Czyli czeski film - nic nie wiadomo. Cała ta instrukcja to jedno wielkie nieporozumienie. Pełno błędów i dziwnego nazewnictwa. Niby kocioł dobry ale wygląda, że chyba sam producent do końca nie wie jak go wyregulować. Może trzeba by do nich napisać, żeby to wytłumaczyli, albo może przysłali instrukcję w innym języku (byle nie czeskim)?
No i ten dystrybutor z Wrocławia, który również mi radził: termostat spalin na 12 a wody na 1szą kropkę. Masakra.

U mnie nie możliwa jest ciągła praca wentylatora, ponieważ zaraz po osiągnięciu temp. zadanej (1sza kropka) termostat mi go wyłącza. Gdyby pracował ciągle to temp wskoczy na 100 i wyłączy go termostat bezpieczeństwa. Pozatym ten wentylator ma sporą moc a przy osiągnięciu zadanej temperatury klapa dopływu powietrza się zamyka i co wtedy ma wciągac ten wentylator?

Na klapie dopływu powietrza jest taka śrubka dystansująca - czy zdejmowaliście ją? Nie wiem czy ta klapa musi się całkowicie zamknąć czy musi zostać mała szczelina.

Aktualnie ustawiłem tą nieszczęsną szczelinę na 10mm i zobaczę co to da.  :Evil:

----------


## DarekN15

Cóż dochodzę do podobnego wniosku, który sformułował Zbyniu, że Atmosek  bez wspomagania wyciągiem nie bedzie pracował optymalnie.

Co do ustawienia termostatu kotłowego to instrukcja podaje 5C mniej niż ustawione na miarkowniku ciągu FR124. Dla mie to też do końca nie jest jasne, bo po pierwsze jakim temp  odpowiadają wartości MIN i MAX na termostacie kotłowym? Zgaduję że min~80C max~90. Jak ustawię na 1 kropkę powyżej min to wentylatorek wyłącza sie na chwilę gdy temp nieco przekracza  80C. Jak już pisałem u mnie Laddomat szybko wypompowuje gorącą wodę więc po 1-2 min temp spada poniżej 80C i wentylator znowu zaczyna pracować. Więc w takim układzie ustawienie termostatu kotłowego na pozycji 2 kropka poniżej max pwoduje praktycznie ciągłą pracę wentylatora aż do momentu załadowania całego zbiornika. Pawel_D  może masz zbyt wolny odbiór ciepła z kotła i dlatego temp wody idzie w kierunku wrzenia. Z drugiej strony szybki odbiór powoduje że nie mogę u siebie zapewnić ciągłej pracy w zalecanym przedziale 80-90, jest to raczej 75-80kilka. Hmnn ... i tak źle i tak niedobrze

Śrubki dystansowej nie ruszałem - u mnie klapka zaczyna sie opierać na śrubce przy temp około 95C - wg instrukcji (którą tu już równo zrugaliśmy   :Lol:   ) tak ma być, tzn ma pozostać minimalna szczelina rzędu 6-10mm

----------


## zbyniu-03

Witam,

ustawienie miarkownika ciagu, doszedlem do takich wnioskow, powinno byc dostosowane po czesci takze do rodzaju uzywanego opalu.
W drobnej granulacji, bo takiegouzywam opalu,  ustawiam dystans klapy tak, ze przy max osiaganyej temp. wody 80 C klapa ta opiera sie na fabryczym dustansie, ktorego nie regulowalem.
Mysle, ze takie ustawienie redukuje nadmierne zzeranie opalu.
Przy grubych kawalkach, ktorymi tez opalalem, klape przestawilem tak aby zamykala sie przy max. 85-90 C., wiadomo, ze to przy tego typu osprzecie i tak zgrubne ustawienia.

Termostat spalin mam ustawiony na ok. godz. 15.00 i tu znow sprawa granulacji opalu moze miec na to wplyw, jak sadze, drobniejszy opal podbija temp. spalin, przy grubszym opale ustawiam na ok. godz. 14-15.
Termostat kotlowy mam ustawiony na maxa, tak aby nie wylaczal pracujacego kotla sugerujac sie temp. wody na wyjsciu. Ta zreszta wyregulowalem metoda prob i bledow na bypassie zaworem.
W przypadku nieosiagania przez kociol wnominalnych temperatur w przypadku loddomatu mozna przeciez /tak mi o tym kiedys pisal jeden z uzytkownikow/ regulowac wbudowanym zaworem kulowym zdlawiajac go nieco i po klopocie.


Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## DarekN15

Zbyniu, Laddomat ma 3 zawory, więc który najlepiej przydławić? Ten od dopływu zimnej wody ? Troche się obawiam że może to utrudnić cyrkulację wody między kotłem a buforem w czasie gdy pompa nie będzie mogła pracować  (np brak prądu)

pozdrawiam

----------


## zbyniu-03

Witam, 

kiedys na forum www.haustechnik-dialog.de jeden z forumowiczow
mial podobny problem i po regulacji gornego zaworu /jego nieznacznym przydlawieniu sytuacja zostala opanowana.
Nie ma to oczywiscie wplywu na cyrkulacje wody w razie braku pradu.

Laddomat jest tak czy inaczej ustawiony zgrudnie i w zaleznosci od mocy kotla temperatura wody na wyjsciu z kotla moze sie roznic na szcescie mozna ja w ten sposob podregulowc.

Polecam, o ile to mozliwe instalacje czujnika i powiaru elektronicznegoo na wyjsciu z jkotla, temperatura wslkazywana pzrez fabryczny termometr ze wzgldu na jego spora bezwladnosc i niedokladnosc powoduje bledy przy dokladniejsych probach ustawinienia prawidlowego przedzialu temp.

Pozdr
Zbyniu






> Zbyniu, Laddomat ma 3 zawory, więc który najlepiej przydławić? Ten od dopływu zimnej wody ? Troche się obawiam że może to utrudnić cyrkulację wody między kotłem a buforem w czasie gdy pompa nie będzie mogła pracować  (np brak prądu)
> 
> pozdrawiam

----------


## zbyniu-03

podciagam do gory.

Pozdr
Zbyniu

----------


## DarekN15

Witam,
Próbowałem skorzystać z porady i zdławić nieco zawór w Laddomacie, ale raczej nie zauważyłem istotnej zmiany w pracy kotła. Może zrobiłem to zbyt delikatnie? 
Natomiast ze zdziwieniem (po roku uzytkowania kotła) odkryłem że wkładka termostatu w moim Laddomacie otwiera się przy 72C , a sšdziłem że mam standardowš na 78C ... hmnn to chyba tłumaczy dlaczego kocioł uzyskuje nieco niższe temperatury pracy... 
Cóż zadzwoniłem do sprzedawcy w tej sprawie, ale sprzedawca twierdzi że wkładka 72C jest najlepsza, bo przy innych (tzn z większš temp otwarcia np 78, 83) kocioł co chwila będzie dochodził do 90 i więcej stopni. ....

Pogrzebałem trochę na stronie producenta Laddomatu http://www.termoventiler.se/ i w dostępnej instrukcji znalazłem takš notę:

On delivery, the Laddomat 21 is fitted
with a number 1456 thermostat,
which opens at 78°C.
A number 8719 thermostat, which
opens at 72°C, is included but not
fitted.
The most common reason for operational stoppages when
starting up new installations is that air-bubbles prevent
circulation at high temperatures.
In all new installations, there are varying amounts of air
trapped in the fresh water. This air is released as the water
is heated. The warmer the water, the more air is released.
The released air collects in large bubbles, which can prevent
circulation if they reach the pump.
At lower temperatures, the air is released more slowly, and
it can rise up and be vented away through the expansion
vessel and vent, if fi tted.
Therefore a thermostat which opens at 72°C is also
supplied.
Use this in installations that are having start-up problems.
When all the water is free of air after being heated to a
temperature of 8595°C a number of times, it is better to
use the thermostat which opens at 78°C.
Higher charging temperatures give more stored heat. With
the 78°C thermostat, the losses in the boiler when the fi re
goes out are lower, as the link between the boiler and the
tank is closed earlier than with the 72°C thermostat.
In the majority of installations, the 78°C thermostat gives
the best results. With high output/low water-volume boilers
and in installations with long pipe-runs and/or fragile
pipes, the system will function best with a number 8719
thermostat, which opens at 72°C.

... czyli producent poleca 78C, chyba że mamy problemy rozruchowe w nowej instalacji, lub mamy duży kocioł lub długie połaczenia rurowe kocioł-bufor. No ale mój kociołek jest średni, połaczenia są b. krótkie (odległość byfor-kociołek ~1m)  a i problemów rozruchowych nie odnotowałem. Więc zapewne w najbliższym czasie zamontuję wkładkę 78C. To tyle w tej kwestii.

Ostatnio zrobiłem też drobną modyfikację w sterowaniu pompą Laddomatu , tzn podpiąłem ją do termostatu kotła, więc Laddomat wyłacza się po wypaleniu paliwa. Jest to o tyle pożyteczne że, przy buforze 1000l dość często mialem sytuację że cały zbiornik był naładowany do 80-90C, w związku z tym termostat przylgowy ustawiony na np 75C nie wyłączał pompy i gorąca woda była "bezproduktywnie" przetaczana pomiędzy kotłem i buforem generujac niemałe straty. Minus tego rozwiązania jest taki że w zasadzie jestem zmuszony ustawiać termostat spalinowy na pozycji godz.11 żeby nie odłączyć  Laddomatu zbyt wcześnie , więc wentylator pracuje praktycznie do momentu całkowitego wypalenia się wsadu paliwa, co może nie jest do końca korzystne z punktu widzenia sprawności spalania.

Pozostaje mi jeszcze pokombinować z tą klapką (choć jest wyregulowana jak fabryka przykazała), bo mam wrażenie że wentylator zasysa więcej powietrza niż faktycznie potrzeba do optymalnego spalania ...

pozdrawiam

----------


## zbyniu-03

Witam,

Faktycznie przejscie za 78C moze  dac lepsze rezulaty pracy kociolka przede wszystkim zapewnienie wyzszej temp. wody w dolnej czescoi kotla co nie jest bez znaczenia.
Wyrpobuj i napisz o efektach.

POzdr
Zbyniu








> Witam,
> Próbowałem skorzystać z porady i zdławić nieco zawór w Laddomacie, ale raczej nie zauważyłem istotnej zmiany w pracy kotła. Może zrobiłem to zbyt delikatnie? 
> Natomiast ze zdziwieniem (po roku uzytkowania kotła) odkryłem że wkładka termostatu w moim Laddomacie otwiera się przy 72C , a sšdziłem że mam standardowš na 78C ... hmnn to chyba tłumaczy dlaczego kocioł uzyskuje nieco niższe temperatury pracy... 
> Cóż zadzwoniłem do sprzedawcy w tej sprawie, ale sprzedawca twierdzi że wkładka 72C jest najlepsza, bo przy innych (tzn z większš temp otwarcia np 78, 83) kocioł co chwila będzie dochodził do 90 i więcej stopni. ....
> 
> Pogrzebałem trochę na stronie producenta Laddomatu http://www.termoventiler.se/ i w dostępnej instrukcji znalazłem takš notę:
> 
> On delivery, the Laddomat 21 is fitted
> with a number 1456 thermostat,
> ...

----------


## DarekN15

Wypróbowałem nowy termostat Laddomatu. Temperatura wody w kotle utrzymuje się w zakresie 85-90 (raczej bliżej 90C). Minus jest taki że przy 90C termostat kotłowy (przy max ustawieniu) odłącza wentylator, więc kociołek pracuje niejako z "taktowaniem" nadmuch, przerwa, nadmuch, przerwa ...

btw
Zbyniu czy wiesz jakim temperaturom spalin odpowiadają nastawym termostatu spalinowego na godz np 12, 15 itd.

pozdrawiam

----------


## renjul

Czy ktoś byłby tak miły i powiedział mi czy sa jakieś przeciwskazania co układania podłogówki na drewnianym stropie? Pewnie ktoś juz pytał, ale jakoś nie moge się doszukać   :Confused:

----------


## Kasia_i_Robert

Witam!
Mam pytanie odnośnie kominów systemowych, a raczej o układanych przy nich bloczkach wentylacyjnych. W jaki sposób zabezpieczyć taki komin na dachu? Ktoś mi powiedział że przewietrzenia takich kanałów wentylacyjnych muszą być "na wylot", czyli dwie kratki po dwóch stronach każdego kanału, niestety w moje kanały ze względów konstrukcyjnych nie mogę wstawić kratek przewietrzających po dwóch stronach, mogę tylko po jednej. Czy tak może to być rozwiązane? 
Pomyślałem że zostawię otwarte kanały od góry, ale to chyba nie jest najszczęśliwszy pomysł biorąc pod uwagę zabezpieczenie przed opadami itp.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Mariusz1707

Podciągam, chociaż u mnie musztarda po obiedzie - już wykonane, ale...
Mam również pytanie w sprawie wentylacji grawitacyjnej, mianowicie dom z użytkowym poddaszem, podpiwniczony - czy można do  kanału wentylacyjnego z garażu podłączyc np. garderobę na poddaszu ? Mój majster twierdził, że co drugą kondygnację można ?

----------


## zbych1503

Witam mam pytanie do założyciela postu albo do innych osób które mogą mi pomóc w wybraniu skutecznej metody ocieplenia domu wybudowanego w latach 70 z mieszanych materiałów. Ściany zewnętrzne maja grubość ok 53 cm. Jest to ściana dwuwarstwowa z pustką powietrzną. Ściany są zbudowane z bloczków betonowo żużlowych własnej roboty od zewnątrz a od wewnątrz na parterze jest cegła a na piętrze są bloczki z betonu komórkowego. Nadmienię że ta pustka powietrzna nie nadaje się do wypełnienia jakimś środkiem ociepleniowym ponieważ jest niejednorodna i przebudowana nieregularnie. I tylko ocieplenie z zewnątrz wchodzi w grę ale nie wiem na co się zdecydować przy takich materiałach jak ww w moich ścianach. Wolał bym styropian bo jest łatwiejszy w obróbce niż wełna i jest tańszy. Ale nie chciał bym narobić większej biedy po założeniu ocieplenia bo styropian zakleja szczelnie a wełna oddycha. Więc proszę o jakom kolwiek poradę bo zima już pomału puszcza a ja dalej niewiem na co mama się zdecydować a tu za robotę trzeba się brać. Z góry dziękuję za rady.

----------


## zbyniu-03

Witam z pewnym opoznieniem spowodowanym wyjazdem,

kiedys mierzylismy temp. spalin (w formie testowej) i pamietam jedynie, ze byla ona nieco wyzsza od tej podawanej przez producenta,
Co do nastawow pokretlem to sprawa umowna.
U siebie mam pokretlo ustawione na ok. godz. 2.00, co wydaje sie w miare optymalne, ale to tez jak sadze zalezy od np. granulacji opalu czy gatunku drena i mozna poeksperymentowac nastawiajac np. wyzsze wartosci na dopalenie sie wsadu bez udzialu wentylatora. 
Ze wzgleu na to, ze od paru sezonow uzywam w miare podobnej jakosci opalu, nie testowalem innych mozliwych wariantow ale sam jestem ciekaw doswiadczen innych uzytkownikow.
Mala modyfikacja w moim dotychvczasowym opalaniu w biezacym sezonie w temp. zew. ca. 0 -5C polega na jednokrotnym rozpaleniu kotla z rana i fukcjonuje to jak na razie doskonale, samoistne obnizenie nocne o 2 C jest optymalne

Pozdr
Zbyniu





> Wypróbowałem nowy termostat Laddomatu. Temperatura wody w kotle utrzymuje się w zakresie 85-90 (raczej bliżej 90C). Minus jest taki że przy 90C termostat kotłowy (przy max ustawieniu) odłącza wentylator, więc kociołek pracuje niejako z "taktowaniem" nadmuch, przerwa, nadmuch, przerwa ...
> 
> btw
> Zbyniu czy wiesz jakim temperaturom spalin odpowiadają nastawym termostatu spalinowego na godz np 12, 15 itd.
> 
> pozdrawiam

----------


## DarekN15

> Witam z pewnym opoznieniem spowodowanym wyjazdem,
> 
> kiedys mierzylismy temp. spalin (w formie testowej) i pamietam jedynie, ze byla ona nieco wyzsza od tej podawanej przez producenta,
> Co do nastawow pokretlem to sprawa umowna.
> Pozdr
> Zbyniu


*Zbyniu* Co masz na myśli pisząc "ze była nieco wyższa ..."? Jedyna infromacja jaką pamiętam z instrukcji na temat temp spalin to to że, przy próbach manipulacji zaworem powietrza wtórnego i pierwotnego nalezy  uważać aby nie przekroczyć 320C. Ale jak to się ma do wskazań termostatu to nic nie wiadomo.
Z innych źródeł wiem że optymalna temp spalin powinna się zawierać w przedziale 150-200C stąd moje dociekania na ten temat.
U mnie podczas palenia w kotle max temp jaką obserwuje przy pomocy nastawy termostatu spalinowego odpowiada mniej więcej godz.3 przy pełnym wsadzie i po "rozpaleniu" się opału. Potem przez dość długi czas temp obniża się do c.a. godz.2. Przy pozostałości około 25-30% procent paliwa głównie żaru i pracujacym wentylatorze temp odpowiada c.a. godz 1.

Co do ogólnej strategii palenia to niestety nie mogę sobie pozwolić na taki luksus    :Wink2:   jak u Ciebie i rozpalać raz dziennie. Niestety posiadam "nieduży" 1000l bufor w którym mogę zgromadzić 50-60 kWh (zakałdam pełne naładowanie do 85 C i rozładowanie do 35C), co przy zapotrzebowaniu domku na poziomie 4-5kW (przy tem zew oscylującej wokół 0C ) oznacza rozladowanie "baryłki" po 10-12h. Nadto ostatnio odkryłem że firma ATMOS chyba trochę ściemnia z pojemnością komory załadowczej kociołka którego użytkuję tj. DC 25 S. Foldery podają 100l, ale zmierzyłem średnicę komory ~45cm, głębokość ~55cm , no i wzór  Pi*45^2*55/4  i wychodzi że jest to około 87l - to tak w formie ciekawostki.

Wracając do strategii grzania to w tym sezonie staram się ogrzewać dom bez przerw aplikując dość niską temp wody na grzejniki tj c.a. od 30kilka do 40kilka, bez przerw w pracy pompy, w ten sposób mam  stale około 20-21C i żona nie narzeka choć bardzo lubi ciepełko. W ubiegłum roku natomiast podawałem do c.o. temp rzędu 55-65 i po osiągnięciu zadanej temp np 21C następowało odłączenie pompy (używałem 2 nastaw 21C-dzień i 19C-noc).
Zużycie opału wydaje się być podobne, ale ogólny komfort subiektywnie lepszy przy tegorocznej strategii.

----------


## zbyniu-03

Witam,

o ile dobrze pamietam oscylowla ona w zakresie ca. 250C przry mocy nominalnej, co jest wartoscia dosc wysoka ale w tego typu konsztruckjach to podobno norma.
Wiadomo oczywiscie, ze bez regulatora ciagu kominowego, niestety, temperatura spalin bedzie na ogol wyzsza od tej zakladanej przez producenta.
Jednak wartosci ponad 300 C jak podajesz do juz wartosco dosc ekstremalne.
150C na wyjsciu to juz konstrukcje z czyjnikiem sonda lambda itp. a te montowane na azachodzie kosztuja krocie (z relacji forumowiczow nieieckich 3X wiecej niz np. ATMOS). PO mojej lekturze roznych wypwiedzi uzytkowkow trzeba sie jdnak z tym pogodzic.
U mnie po dokladniejszym sprawdzeniu nastaw termostaty spalninowego mam ustawiony na ok. godz. 2/3 i pozostajaca po wypaleniu warstwa zaru ok. 20% przy tym ustawieniu dopala sie bez udzialu wentylatora. Nie obserwowalem jak do tej pory w jaki sposob smienia sie/ obnza sie temperatura spalin wraz z ypalaniem sie wsadu.
Nie mierzylem komory zaladowczej, te podawane przez producenat 140 litrow to moze na wyrost, ale nastepnym razem napewno wybralbym kociol o przynajmniej podobnej wielkosci komory.
Duzym plusem w przypadku mojej instalacji sa przewymiarowane grzejniki (o jakies 30%) i spory udzial podlogowki (ca. 55 m. kwadr.) co zapewnia spora bezwladnoscu calego ukladu, stad moge sobie pozwolic na spomniana wczesniej technike palenia. temp. na wyjsciu na grzejniki to 36-37 C przy zewn. 0C, przy zewn. -10 to 41C wspomagana przez podlogowke odpowiedznio 26 i 30C.
Pompy zasilajace pracuja bez przerwy przez caly sezon. Temp dzien 21C, noc ca. 19 C.

Przy obecnej strategii palenia wystarcza w zasadzie max. 2 zbiorniki buforowe
po 750 l kazdy, byc moze przetestuje ten jeszcze w tym sezonie.

Pozdr
Zbyniu







> Napisał zbyniu-03
> 
> Witam z pewnym opoznieniem spowodowanym wyjazdem,
> 
> kiedys mierzylismy temp. spalin (w formie testowej) i pamietam jedynie, ze byla ona nieco wyzsza od tej podawanej przez producenta,
> Co do nastawow pokretlem to sprawa umowna.
> Pozdr
> Zbyniu
> 
> ...

----------


## Kane66

Moi wspaniali i nieocenieni hydraulicy nie maja mózgu. Zrobili instalacje ale nie wiedza jak tym sterowac 'bo oni od tego nie są'. Masakra. Ze mnie tez nie hydraulik, wlasnie czytam co popadnie ale robi mi sie od tego tylko wiekszy mlyn w glowie   :wink: 


1) piec sprzęgniety z buforem przez zawór Esbe TV 60, na powrocie pompa. Rozumiem ze pompe wlaczam gdy rozpalam w piecu (powiedzmy gdy temperatura na wyjsciu pieca =50st C). Ale kiedy wylaczac tą pompe ? Niby przy wygaszeniu pieca tj co sprawdzic - temperature spalin ? Jak zrealizowac sterowanie tej pompy (jakie urzadzenie)

2) bufor sprzegniety z podlogowka i paroma grzejnikami za pomoca wymiennika. miedzy buforem a wymiennikiem (przed nim) pompa. Czym i kiedy ja wlaczac ? Czy to ma byc jakos zsynchronizowane z pompami za wymiennikiem ? (osobna na podlogowce, osobna na grzejniki) A moze ma chodzic ciagle gdy tylko T bufora wieksze niz 50C ?

3) pompa podlogowki (za wymiennikiem). to jest pompa mielaca wode w mieszaczu na zadaną temperature (na mieszaczu). jak i czym wysterowac jej prace ?

4) pompa grzejnikow (grzejniki z glowicami termostatycznymi, za wymiennikiem) - grzejniki w piwnicy, temperature reguluje na glowicach termost. pompa ma chodzic ciagle   jesli tylko zasilanie (z bufora) ma odpowiednia temperature ?

i na koncu: bieg pompy. to sie ustawia na 3 bieg, kontroluje jak chodzi instalacja by potem sprawdzic czy mozna zmniejszyc jej bieg czy da sie to jakos policzyc/wyznaczyc na ktorym biegu ma chodzic ?

----------


## basiabrz

Z projektem domu dostałam projekt wentlacji mechanicznej. Początkowo jednak planowałam pozostać tylko przy wentylacji grawiatacyjnej. Po wybudowaniu stanu surowego zdecydowałam się jednak na to rozwiązanie - mechaniczne. Moje pytanie jest następujące, czy jak w projekcie są rury okrągłe, to czy mogę je zastąpić kanałami prostokątnymi i jak dobrać ich przekrój?? Drugie pytanie, czy kanały od wentylacji mechanicznej można umieścić w ścianie  zewnętrznej (oczywiście ocieplając je), tak żeby nie byly widoczne. Zaznaczam, że ściana zewnętrzna to gazobeton 24 i ocieplenie styropianem 14cm. Jest to jedyne rozwiązanie, gdyż pomieszczenia są niskie i nie ma możliwości zrobienia sufitów podwieszanych by tam umiescic te kanały. Proszę o poradę.

----------


## basiabrz

Z projektem domu dostałam projekt wentlacji mechanicznej. Początkowo jednak planowałam pozostać tylko przy wentylacji grawiatacyjnej. Po wybudowaniu stanu surowego zdecydowałam się jednak na to rozwiązanie - mechaniczne. Moje pytanie jest następujące, czy jak w projekcie są rury okrągłe, to czy mogę je zastąpić kanałami prostokątnymi i jak dobrać ich przekrój?? Drugie pytanie, czy kanały od wentylacji mechanicznej można umieścić w ścianie  zewnętrznej (oczywiście ocieplając je), tak żeby nie byly widoczne. Zaznaczam, że ściana zewnętrzna to gazobeton 24 i ocieplenie styropianem 14cm. Jest to jedyne rozwiązanie, gdyż pomieszczenia są niskie i nie ma możliwości zrobienia sufitów podwieszanych by tam umiescic te kanały. Proszę o poradę.

----------


## Bartolomeo_

> jesli macie jakies pytania w zakresie instalacji co, cwu, wentylacji - chetnie pomoge. jestem projektantem, mam juz pewne doswiadcznia, (rowniez z wlasnego remontu domu).


Witam
Czy mogę prosić o poradę dotyczącą schematu instalacji CO, którą zaplanowałem? 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## DarekN15

*Kane66* jeśli zapytanie jest jeszcze aktualne, to mogę trochę podpowiedzieć w sprawie pkt1. 
Wzorując sie na tym co zaleca producent Laddomatu, to należy pompę podmieszania załączyć jak najszybciej po rozpaleniu i wyłaczyć po wypaleniu się opału. W zasadzie najlepiej jest to zrealizować termostatem "spalinowym" podłączonym do czopucha. Termostat nie jest popularnym elementem - w sumie to widziałem go tylko w ofercie dystrybutora kotłów Orlan (termostat produkuje szwedzka firma Termoventiler, ta sama która robi Laddomat.)
Sterowanie pompą można też zrobic w oparciu o zwykły termostat przylgowy zamontowany na wyjściu wodu z kotła, ale to rozwiązanie ma dość istotną wadę o której pisalem wczesniej w tym wątku. Osobiście u siebie wykorzystuję termostat spalinowy wbudowny w Atmosa, sprawuje się to calkiem ok, aczkolwiek w ten sposób utaciłem mozliwość sterowania (zał/wył) wentylatorem wyciągowym Atmosa.





> Moi wspaniali i nieocenieni hydraulicy nie maja mózgu. Zrobili instalacje ale nie wiedza jak tym sterowac 'bo oni od tego nie są'. Masakra. Ze mnie tez nie hydraulik, wlasnie czytam co popadnie ale robi mi sie od tego tylko wiekszy mlyn w glowie  
> 
> 
> 1) piec sprzęgniety z buforem przez zawór Esbe TV 60, na powrocie pompa. Rozumiem ze pompe wlaczam gdy rozpalam w piecu (powiedzmy gdy temperatura na wyjsciu pieca =50st C). Ale kiedy wylaczac tą pompe ? Niby przy wygaszeniu pieca tj co sprawdzic - temperature spalin ? Jak zrealizowac sterowanie tej pompy (jakie urzadzenie)
> 
> 2) bufor sprzegniety z podlogowka i paroma grzejnikami za pomoca wymiennika. miedzy buforem a wymiennikiem (przed nim) pompa. Czym i kiedy ja wlaczac ? Czy to ma byc jakos zsynchronizowane z pompami za wymiennikiem ? (osobna na podlogowce, osobna na grzejniki) A moze ma chodzic ciagle gdy tylko T bufora wieksze niz 50C ?
> 
> 3) pompa podlogowki (za wymiennikiem). to jest pompa mielaca wode w mieszaczu na zadaną temperature (na mieszaczu). jak i czym wysterowac jej prace ?
> 
> ...


[/b]

----------


## Kane66

> Termostat nie jest popularnym elementem - w sumie to widziałem go tylko w ofercie dystrybutora kotłów Orlan (termostat produkuje szwedzka firma Termoventiler, ta sama która robi Laddomat.)


Dziekuje ci dobry czlowieku, termostat ten rozwiazuje problem punktu 1 - poszukam tego termostatu rzeczywiscie nigdzie nie widzialem

----------


## DarekN15

Termostat znajdzeiesz tu:
http://www.ekovimar.com.pl/index.php?id_l=1&id_p=104
aczkolwiek na stronie internetowej nie jest wyszczególniony, ale jak zadzwonisz to się przyznają że mają ten termostat.

Co do pkt 2 , to na logikę wydaje się że ta pompa powinna pracować wtedy gdy pracuje jedna lub obie pompy c.o. Realizacja tego powinna być prosta - w obwody pomp c.o. wpiąć po przekaźniku, a potem oba włączyć równolegle w obwód pompy wymiennika.

Pkt 3 i 4. Hmnn jeśli dobrze zrozumiałem to .... trochę nie rozumiem dlaczego masz tak zrobione jak masz. Najwyraźniej masz 2 obwody c.o. ale tylko 1 zawór 3 d do tego na obwodzie podlogówki. Zdaje się że typowa temp zasilania podłogówki wynosi 25-30C. Mając jeden zawór 3d nie masz możliwości podania cieplejszej wody na grzejniki które nawet przy sporym przewymiarowaniu będą potrzebowały min 10-15 C do sprawnej pracy, no chyba że rzeczywiście są mocnooo przewymiarowane - za mało szczegółow żeby to osądzić.
Do wysterowania mieszacza potrzebujesz oczywiście  siłownika odpowiednio dobranego do zaworu i jakiegoś sterownika. Ja nosiłem się z zamiarem zainstalowania tego ustrojstwa ale póki co "jadę ręcznie", bo w kotłowni i tak muszę być min 1 raz dziennie więc przy okazji mogę troszke przestawić mieszacz. Niemniej jednak interesując się tematem  znalazłem takie forum:
http://forum.info-ogrzewanie.pl/index.php?act=idx
Znajdz tam użytkownika: *piotrek automatyk*. Ten pan jest hydraulikiem z prawdziwego zdarzenia (nie uznaje zasady że hydraulikowi do pracy wystarczy tylko  klucz i siła żeby nim kręcić   :Wink2:   ) , oferuje międzyinnymi automatykę (sterownik PID) pod nazwą TCZ25 (nie ma tego w googlach) za 
dość skromne pieniądze 350pln. Co prawda sterownik ten został zaprojektoway do bardziej wzniosłego zadania - sterowania zaworem 4d (czyli załatwia 2 rzeczy - robi podmieszanie na powrocie do kotła (czyli zastępuje Laddomat lub TV 60) i steruje temp wody wypuszczanej do obiegu c.o.), więc wykorzysta się tylko tu 50% jego możliwości. Do tegoż sterownika należało by dodać jakiś sterownik temp wewnętrznej (np  polski Euroster lub czeski PT - lepszy) lub sterownik pogodowy ale zapewne droższy.

Tak ogólnie to tyle, bo o szczegółach to można by jeszcze parę stron zapisać ...

pozdrawiam

----------


## Kane66

Dzieki za wskazowki i obszerna odpowiedz, powoli cos mi sie klaruje w łepetynie a czy dobrze to nie wiem  :wink: 

Możesz zerknąć ? http://kane.pl/1.jpg

Krytyka (może być i miażdząca) mile widziana, duży prostokąt to bufor, mniejszy to piec.

----------


## DarekN15

Zaznaczę na wstępie że nie jestem z zawodu hydraulikiem, a tylko nieco dociekliwym uzytkownikiem, więc nie mogę gwarantować że moje rady będą w 100% poprawne ..

W nawiązaniu do schematu, to mam jeszcze 2 pytania:
1 -  Czy między kotłem a buforem nie ma "krótkiego obiegu", czy też dla uproszczenia go nie narysowałeś?
2 - czy wszystkie grzejniki mają głowice termostatyczne? Jeśli tak to wydaje mi się że jest to błąd tzn w momencie zadziałania wszystkich termostatów przepływ w obiegu grzejników ustanie, a pompa może dalej pracować. 

Uwaga do obiegu grzejników. W zasadzie nie masz możliwości regulacji temperatury wody grzewczej podawanej na grzejniki. Nie wiem jaki masz typ bufora. Czy taki który w pewnym sensie zwiększa zład wodny kotła (z uwarstwieniem wody gorącej), czy też z wężownicą w środku? 
W każdym razie na powrocie kotła (na drewno) powinno się utrzymywać temp min 65C, co oznacza że sam kociołek powinien generować temp 75-85C i wodę o takiej temp będziesz podawał do bufora (na pewno w przypadku bufora z uwarstwieniem), a dalej przez wymiennik do grzejników.

Uwaga do sposobu sterowania. 
Ogólnie to start/stop pomp c.o. załatwisz termostatami przylgowymi tak jak to narysowałeś. 
Natomiast pompa przed wymiennikiem nie moze być zależna tylko od termostatów pomp c.o. Bo jeśli temp wody po stronie podłogówki i grzejników będzie niska, to termostaty będą "otwarte" i nie będzie impulsu do startu pompy wymiennika choćbyś w buforze miał wodę o temp 90C.
 Jaki masz rozkład pomieszczeń? Gdzie jest zrobiona podłogówka, a gdzie grzejniki? Czy część pomieszczeń jest ogrzewana grzejnikami i podłogówką? Czy masz jakieś miejsce w domu  w którym można by odczytwać średnią reprezentatywną temp pomieszczeń "dziennych"?  Pytam o to bo raczej pożądanym jest zastosowanie regulatora pokojowego (najlepiej połączonego z termostatem przylgowym) do sterowania pompą wymiennika.

----------


## Kane66

> Zaznaczę na wstępie że nie jestem z zawodu hydraulikiem, a tylko nieco dociekliwym uzytkownikiem, więc nie mogę gwarantować że moje rady będą w 100% poprawne ..
> 
> W nawiązaniu do schematu, to mam jeszcze 2 pytania:
> 1 -  Czy między kotłem a buforem nie ma "krótkiego obiegu", czy też dla uproszczenia go nie narysowałeś?


Bufor z piecem pracuje w ukladzie otwartym i zamyka ten uklad dopiero wymiennik płytowy. Takze calosc od kotła przez bufor do wymiennika jest to jeden uklad otwarty (mam nadzieje ze o to pytałeś, nie wiem czy dobrze zrozumialem).




> 2 - czy wszystkie grzejniki mają głowice termostatyczne? Jeśli tak to wydaje mi się że jest to błąd tzn w momencie zadziałania wszystkich termostatów przepływ w obiegu grzejników ustanie, a pompa może dalej pracować.


Hmmm hydraulik ktory to robil jeden grzejnik zostawil bez glowicy termo (w najwieszym pomieszczeniu gdzie i tak bedzie trzeba grzac mocniej). To chyba rozwiazuje ten problem.




> Uwaga do obiegu grzejników. W zasadzie nie masz możliwości regulacji temperatury wody grzewczej podawanej na grzejniki. Nie wiem jaki masz typ bufora. Czy taki który w pewnym sensie zwiększa zład wodny kotła (z uwarstwieniem wody gorącej), czy też z wężownicą w środku?


Bufor nie ma wezownicy, zwieksza zład wody kotłowej. Połączony z piecem przez zawór Esbe TV60.




> W każdym razie na powrocie kotła (na drewno) powinno się utrzymywać temp min 65C, co oznacza że sam kociołek powinien generować temp 75-85C i wodę o takiej temp będziesz podawał do bufora (na pewno w przypadku bufora z uwarstwieniem), a dalej przez wymiennik do grzejników.


Tak, wiem, i hydraulik stwierdzil ze skoro mam glowice termostatyczne to nie ma potrzeby kontrolowania T wody podawanej w grzejniki (glowice termo/zawory mialem bo dostalem stad moja propozycja by ich uzyc i hydraulik na to przystał).




> Uwaga do sposobu sterowania. 
> Ogólnie to start/stop pomp c.o. załatwisz termostatami przylgowymi tak jak to narysowałeś. 
> Natomiast pompa przed wymiennikiem nie moze być zależna tylko od termostatów pomp c.o. Bo jeśli temp wody po stronie podłogówki i grzejników będzie niska, to termostaty będą "otwarte" i nie będzie impulsu do startu pompy wymiennika choćbyś w buforze miał wodę o temp 90C.


Hmm. Wlasciwie to racja. Wiec jak to pożenić ?




> Jaki masz rozkład pomieszczeń? Gdzie jest zrobiona podłogówka, a gdzie grzejniki? Czy część pomieszczeń jest ogrzewana grzejnikami i podłogówką? Czy masz jakieś miejsce w domu  w którym można by odczytwać średnią reprezentatywną temp pomieszczeń "dziennych"?  Pytam o to bo raczej pożądanym jest zastosowanie regulatora pokojowego (najlepiej połączonego z termostatem przylgowym) do sterowania pompą wymiennika.


Cały parter to podłogówka. Grzejniki tylko w piwnicy w wybranych pomieszczeniach (reszta piwnic odizolowana np garaż). Średnią temperaturę moge odczytac w dowolnym miejscu - uśrednia się naturalnie także przez wentylacje mechaniczną (z rekuperacją).

----------


## DarekN15

> Bufor z piecem pracuje w ukladzie otwartym i zamyka ten uklad dopiero wymiennik płytowy. Takze calosc od kotła przez bufor do wymiennika jest to jeden uklad otwarty (mam nadzieje ze o to pytałeś, nie wiem czy dobrze zrozumialem).


Raczej nie to miałem na myśli. Chodzi mi o to czy masz bezpośrednio podłączoną rurkę pomiędzy wyjściem i wejściem kotła jak na schemacie. Schemat jest z Laddomatem, ale Ty w tym miejscu powinieneś mieć pompę i zawór TV60
[img]
http://www.atmos.cz/zapojeni.phtml?poland&zap=d
[/img]





> Hmmm hydraulik ktory to robil jeden grzejnik zostawil bez glowicy termo (w najwieszym pomieszczeniu gdzie i tak bedzie trzeba grzac mocniej). To chyba rozwiazuje ten problem.


Ok. Tak chyba jest dobrze.






> Uwaga do sposobu sterowania. 
> Ogólnie to start/stop pomp c.o. załatwisz termostatami przylgowymi tak jak to narysowałeś. 
> Natomiast pompa przed wymiennikiem nie moze być zależna tylko od termostatów pomp c.o. Bo jeśli temp wody po stronie podłogówki i grzejników będzie niska, to termostaty będą "otwarte" i nie będzie impulsu do startu pompy wymiennika choćbyś w buforze miał wodę o temp 90C.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Hmm. Wlasciwie to racja. Wiec jak to pożenić ?


Zależy jaką strategię ogrzewania przyjmiesz. Jeżeli pompy c.o. mają pracować praktycznie bez przerw (tak się zaleca), a wzrost/spadek temp w pomieszczeniach będzie sterowany poprzez zmianę temperatury wody realizowaną mieszaczem 3d, to wystarczy zamontować termostat przylgowy na wyjściu z bufora. Jeżeli chcesz przerywać pracę pomp c.o., to musisz mieć regulator pokojowy i jego styki robocze włączyć szeregowo z termostatem na buforze.

----------


## Kane66

Co do schematu to oczywiscie mam tak jak tam - tej rurki nie zaznaczylem na diagramie bo nie byla jego istotą  :wink:  

Okej, po twoich postach i lekturze archiwum wyklarowal mi sie system taki:

1. pompa piec-bufor odpalana termostatem kominowym
2. pompa wymiennika odpalana   z 3 lub 4
3. pompa podlogowki odpalana gdy wyjscie z BUFORA T = odpowiednia dla podlogowki. Uwaga - mierze temperature na samym wyjsciu z bufora (przed wymiennikiem i przed pompa wymiennika) - bo za wymiennikiem bedzie zimno (pompa 2 nie pracuje jeszcze). 
4. pompa grzejnikow odpalana gdy wyjscie z BUFORA T = odpowiednia dla grzejników. Uwaga - taka sama jak wyżej
5. Temperature podłogówki reguluje na mieszaczu (narazie recznie, w przyszlosci moze siłownik i elektronika ale nie sadze by to było konieczne)
6. Temperature piwnic reguluje głowicami termo

Pytanie: co w lecie ?

Jesli wylacze termostaty pomp 3 i 4 to one sie nie wlacza przez X czasu i moga ulec tzw "zastaniu" - tak ? Jesli zas ich nie wylacze to beda sie niepotrzebnie wlaczac gdy T w buforze bedzie wyzsze (a bedzie bo bufor magazynuje takze cieplo dla CWU). Zaworu na wyjsciu bufora w strone wymiennika tak po prostu zakrecic nie moge (by dalej nie bylo wyzszej temperatury - tam dam czujnik) bo jesli przypadkiem pompa sie wlaczy to co będzie mielić skoro z jednej strony nie będzie wody ?

----------


## DarekN15

> Pytanie: co w lecie ? 
> 
> Jesli wylacze termostaty pomp 3 i 4 to one sie nie wlacza przez X czasu i moga ulec tzw "zastaniu" - tak ? Jesli zas ich nie wylacze to beda sie niepotrzebnie wlaczac gdy T w buforze bedzie wyzsze (a bedzie bo bufor magazynuje takze cieplo dla CWU). Zaworu na wyjsciu bufora w strone wymiennika tak po prostu zakrecic nie moge (by dalej nie bylo wyzszej temperatury - tam dam czujnik) bo jesli przypadkiem pompa sie wlaczy to co będzie mielić skoro z jednej strony nie będzie wody ?


Hmnn ... jeżeli nie planujesz zastosowania jakiegoś sterownika, to pozostaje Ci uruchamiać pompy ręcznie - przestawiając termostaty na "niską" temp. (Jeśli dobrze pamiętam to zakres temp wynosi 0-90C). Niestety nie wiem jak często należy to robić.

Ja używam regulatora Euroster 3000 R(adiowy), który posiada funkcję "pobudzania" pompy w okresie pozagrzewczym. Ale w ciągu ostatniego lata nie skorzystałem z niej , więc skończyło się tym że pod koniec września musiałem "rozebrać" pompę c.o. i rozruszać wirnik pompy ręcznie.

----------


## Kane66

Dzieki za pomoc. WIele mi sie wyklarowało. Letnie uruchamianie pomp przy wylaczonych termostatach zrealizuje mi elektryk na przekazniku czasowym ktory raz w tygodniu/miesiacu uruchomi pompy 2,3,4 na pare minut co załatwi problem. 
Wstepnei zrealizuje mi to na recznym centralnym przelaczniku z mozliwoscia dodania czasówki. 

Co do czujnika kominowego to zastosuje jakas termopare i sterownik - wyjdzie taniej niz gotowiec, prostsze w serwisowaniu (bo mam czesci zamienne od reki u znajomego).

----------


## Alupin

Witam serdecznie 

Mam pytanie do ekspertów..  

Posiadam instalację grzewczą z zamkniętym obiegiem ( kocioł gazowy ) i chcę dołaczyć do tego kocioł na paliwo stałe - przez wymiennik ).. 

I teraz zastanawiam się nad zakupem zbiornika akumulacyjnego  ok. 1000 litrów ) i zamontowanie ot tak wprost do kotła ( kocioł grzał by cały czas wodę w zbiorniku i stamtąd woda płynęła by do wymiennika płytowego.. ).. 

Wiem że czas ogrzania wody będzie dosyć długi, ale chodzi mi o to, żebym mógł palić w kotle wtedy kiedy mam czas, a nie wtedy, kiedy muszę .. 

Czy takie rozwiązanie ma sens, oraz czy po wychłodzeniu wody w układzie z kotłem na paliwo stałe i buforem ( jak nie będę palił ) woda w układzie zamkniętym ( z kotłem gazowym i grzejnikami nie będzie się wychładzała poprzez wymiennik i zimną wodę w obiegu z kotłem na paliwo stałe.. 

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi i pozdrawiam  

Robert

----------


## AdamWr

Zbyniu, jak slyszysz mie, wyslij mi prosze schemat konstrukcji bufora lub daj znac tutaj lub na maila !
amen   :big grin:  
[email protected]

----------


## niezły

Podnoszę bo temat ciekawy  a ja powoli szykuję się do bufora 3000L

----------


## niezły

Z powodów oszczędnościowych wyszedł bufor o pojemności 3750 L z pięcioma obiegami grzewczymi i do tego w dwóch oddzielnych  domach

----------


## zbyniu-03

> Z powodów oszczędnościowych wyszedł bufor o pojemności 3750 L z pięcioma obiegami grzewczymi i do tego w dwóch oddzielnych  domach


Witam,

ciekawie sie zapowiada, moze cos wiecej w temacie bufora?
Czym bedziesz palil i jakim typie kotla ?
Jaka pow. do ogrzania, podlogowka/grzejniki ?

Pozdrawiam
Zbyniu

od 2004 r w konfiguracji:
Atmos DC32S, 3x750 l + 120 l cwu /hydroterma+wezownica/, zawor ESBE 32/60C, 3xsilowniki/zawory 3d Mutmeccanica
Sterowniki: Compit R322+R315T2, tylko pogodowka
ca. 50 m podlogowki, kaloryfery: ca. 120 m parter+poddasze temp wody constans 25C
Podlogowka +10C zewn./27C, 0C/30C, -10/34C, -20/38C
Kaloryfery +10C zewn./30C, 0C/36C, -10C/40C, -20C/46C
Podkladanie: temp. zewn. 5-10C; 1x3-4 dni, 0-5C; 1,5x2 dni, 0- -15C; 1x1
Opal: grab+brzoza/ 2-letnie sezonowanie
Mur: max+12 cm styropian

----------


## zbyniu-03

> Zbyniu, jak slyszysz mie, wyslij mi prosze schemat konstrukcji bufora lub daj znac tutaj lub na maila !
> amen   
> [email protected]


Witam,
czy pytanie jeszcze aktualne?

Pozdr
Zbyniu

od 2004 r w konfiguracji:
Atmos DC32S, 3x750 l + 120 l cwu /hydroterma+wezownica/, zawor ESBE 32/60C, 3xsilowniki/zawory 3d Mutmeccanica
Sterowniki: Compit R322+R315T2, tylko pogodowka
ca. 50 m podlogowki, kaloryfery: ca. 120 m parter+poddasze temp wody constans 25C
Podlogowka +10C zewn./27C, 0C/30C, -10/34C, -20/38C
Kaloryfery +10C zewn./30C, 0C/36C, -10C/40C, -20C/46C
Podkladanie: temp. zewn. 5-10C; 1x3-4 dni, 0-5C; 1,5x2 dni, 0- -15C; 1x1
Opal: grab+brzoza/ 2-letnie sezonowanie
Mur: max+12 cm styropian

----------


## daren

Witam 
Jestem na etapie projektowania kotłowni.. 

Dom powierzchnia grzania to 150 m2....Obecnie wykonana jest podłogówka + grzejnik jedno zasilanie ale na osobnych rozdzielaczach. 
Przez pierwszy rok lub dwa głównym źródłem ciepła ma być kocioł gazowy, potem kocioł na drewno Np: atmos, orlan, fex czy vigas itd. Dodatkowo wykonałem podejście z piwnicy pod solary z miedzi plus kabel( może stanieją lub będą jakieś dotacje) 

Teraz chodzi mi jak to wszystko sensownie połączyć z zachowaniem takich wymogów: 
- Bufor dla pieca na paliwo stałe1500-2000 litrów 
- Podłogówka i grzejniki w układzie zamkniętym. 
- Połączenie kotła na paliwo stałe z układem bez wymiennika płytowego. 

Wydaje mi się, że najlepiej to wykonać przy zastosowaniu Np takiego zasobnika : 
http://www.termsystem.com/akumulacja/nado_3_zdjecie.jpg 
ale ze schematu połączeń tego zbiornika wychodzi mi że podłogówka i grzejniki będą chodzić w układzie otwartym, jak to ominąć ?

----------


## VIP Jacek

*Zbyniu,*

Czy mógłbyś mi doradzić co muszę dokupić i ew. narysować schemat instalacji z zastosowaniem bufora cieplnego?
Mieszkam od dwóch miesięcy i mam już zrobioną instalację grzewczą.
Dom 180 m2 z poddaszem użytkowym + garaż 34 m2 z grzejnikiem.
Dobrze ocieplony, ściana 3W silikat 20 cm styropianu, poddasze 30 cm wełny, reku.
Na dole ok. 65 m2 podłogówki, 3 grzejniki, góra - 5 grzejników.
Kocioł dolnego spalania FEX 30 kw z wyciągiem, zawór 4 drogowy ESBE ręczny, zasobnik cwu 220 l. Instalacja do grzejników na rozdzielaczach, podłogówka z gotowym zestawem - mieszaczem i pompą firmy Kann, pompa do co i pompa do cwu.
Wszystko ładnie pracuje, rozpalam prawie codziennie, a to trochę męczące. Dom nie potrzebuje dużo energii i jak rozpalę w kotle w domu robi się momentalnie ciepło.
Tak jak radzisz bufor byłby dla mnie dobrym rozwiązaniem, tylko te koszty.
Jaka minimalna wielkość tego zbiornika byłaby dla mnie dobra?

Napisz, jakie są koszty tej modernizacji. Nie wiem jeszcze jakie dane Ci są  potrzebne? Może jakiś zdjęcia mojej instalacji?

----------


## zbyniu-03

Witam,

z ta dorada ta raczej bylbym ostrozny, bo od tego sa zawodwowcy, ja jedynie moge cos zasugerowac zgodnie z wlasnym doswiadczeniem jako uzytkownika.
Z tego co piszesz moglbys zrobic docelowo niezalezne 2 obiegi: grzejnikowy i podlogowke. Kwestie dokladniejszego ustawienia temp. na grzejnikach tam gdzie bedzie to potrzebne mozna dodatkowo zalatwic termostatami, u mnie zachodzi taka potrzeba ewent. w 2 pomieszczeniach, reszta grzejnikowna parterze i poddaszu, w sumie 12 sztuk pracuje sterowana wylacznie pogodowka  i to sie sprawdza. Ok. 50 m kw. podlogowki na parterze dodatkowo zwieksza bezwladnosc ukladu w przypadku wczesniejszego wychlodzenia grzejnikow, w sumie korzystnie.

Uklad kotla z buforem i mieszaczem, jak doskonalele wiesz bedzei wykladal prawie zawsze tak samo. Niestety przydatnosc zaworu 4-d w racji jego innego przeznaczenia bedzie tutaj zerowa.
Jesli Twoj zestaw do podlogowki jest z mieszaczem 3-d pogodowym to dobrze. W uzpelnieniu nalezaloby dokupic zestaw zaworu 3-d (cena mosieznego najt ok. 100 pln+ silownik, cena od 250 pln na Allegro + jak wiedomo pompa co + sterownik pogodowy, cena jednoobiegowego chyba od 500 pln w gore ( ja mam compit-a, jest jest jednak wiekszy), dwuobiegowy 750 pln ??
W koncu zawor termoregulacyjny 60 C za 300 PLN ?, klapowy zawor zwrotny 50 pln ? pompa do obiego kotlowego cena ?, pare metrow rur

Co do bufora zasada jest chyba znana: im wiekszy tym lepiej, z doswiadczenia dla kotla 30 kw 2000 litrow to minimum. Zakladaja oczywiscie, ze w Twoim kotle  mozesz palic rownym paliwem. Spotkalem sie z instalacja nawet z buforem 4000 l przy kotlach na drewno ale to juz chyba b. wysokie koszty.
Ja mam zbiorniki spawane przez niezlego fachowca ale niestety prostokatne, 
znajomy mial lepszy wartsztat i zrobili mu walce z plaskimi dennicami.
O kosztach nie bede pisal bo robilem je dawno a ceny juz sie zmienily. Wyszly jednak 3 w cenie jednego ze sklepu.
Jesli masz mozliwosc i dobrze ocieplony budynek wiekszy bufro da wiecej komfortu, to pewne.
Co do cen buforow: ostatnio nabylem na allegro zywany zbiornik cisniewiony hudroforowy do instalacji z kotlem na drewno u rodziny, uzywany wczesniej do sprezarki o pojemnosci 700l w cenie zlomu za 400 pln.
Facet twierdzil, ze moze miec na przyszlosc wiecej takick zbiornikow.
Przespawanie kroccow dla fachowca za robote  50 pln, wiec razem wyszlo niedrogo. Facet z Bilgoraja, w razie potrzeby sluze namiarem.

Schematy instalacji z buforem sa ogolnie dostepne na stronach producentow ww kotlow, w razie potrzeby sluze namiarami.

POzdrawiam
Zbyniu






> *Zbyniu,*
> 
> Czy mógłbyś mi doradzić co muszę dokupić i ew. narysować schemat instalacji z zastosowaniem bufora cieplnego?
> Mieszkam od dwóch miesięcy i mam już zrobioną instalację grzewczą.
> Dom 180 m2 z poddaszem użytkowym + garaż 34 m2 z grzejnikiem.
> Dobrze ocieplony, ściana 3W silikat 20 cm styropianu, poddasze 30 cm wełny, reku.
> Na dole ok. 65 m2 podłogówki, 3 grzejniki, góra - 5 grzejników.
> Kocioł dolnego spalania FEX 30 kw z wyciągiem, zawór 4 drogowy ESBE ręczny, zasobnik cwu 220 l. Instalacja do grzejników na rozdzielaczach, podłogówka z gotowym zestawem - mieszaczem i pompą firmy Kann, pompa do co i pompa do cwu.
> Wszystko ładnie pracuje, rozpalam prawie codziennie, a to trochę męczące. Dom nie potrzebuje dużo energii i jak rozpalę w kotle w domu robi się momentalnie ciepło.
> ...

----------


## VIP Jacek

dzięki, *zbyniu*.



> Z tego co piszesz moglbys zrobic docelowo niezalezne 2 obiegi: grzejnikowy i podlogowke...


nie bardzo rozumiem o co tu chodzi, możesz wyjaśnić mnie jako laikowi?
Termostaty mam założone na wszystkich grzejnikach.
Zauważyłem, że podłogówka na parterze znakomicie pełni rolę akumulacji ciepła. Na górze przy samych grzejnikach przy dłuższym nie paleniu w kotle, czuje się mniejszą temp. a na dole gdzie mam podłogówkę jest przyjemnie ciepło dużo więcej czasu.



> Niestety przydatnosc zaworu 4-d w racji jego innego przeznaczenia bedzie tutaj zerowa.


ten zawór 4d ESBE założyłem dla ochrony kotła i może on zostać?



> Jesli Twoj zestaw do podlogowki jest z mieszaczem 3-d pogodowym to dobrze


Ja mam mieszacz firmy KAN-therm z zaworem-głowicą termostatycznym, pompą i belką górną z zaworami do siłowników i belką dolną z zaw. regulacyjnymi. Opcjonalnie na zaworze można zamontować siłownik elektryczny wspłp. z termostatem pokojowym. To przepisałem z instrukcji obsługi tego mieszacza. Także nie wiem, czy Ci o to chodziło?
Tutaj jest ten mieszacz, tylko ja mam tą belkę dolną z zaworami regulacyjnymi, a na zdjęciu jest z przepływomierzami.



> W uzpelnieniu nalezaloby dokupic zestaw zaworu 3-d (cena mosieznego najt ok. 100 pln+ silownik, cena od 250 pln na Allegro + jak wiedomo pompa co + sterownik pogodowy, cena jednoobiegowego chyba od 500 pln w gore ( ja mam compit-a, jest jest jednak wiekszy), dwuobiegowy 750 pln ?? 
> W koncu zawor termoregulacyjny 60 C za 300 PLN ?, klapowy zawor zwrotny 50 pln ? pompa do obiego kotlowego cena ?, pare metrow rur


tutaj przyznam nie bardzo się orientuję o co dokładnie chodzi.



> Co do bufora zasada jest chyba znana: im wiekszy tym lepiej, z doswiadczenia dla kotla 30 kw 2000 litrow to minimum. Zakladaja oczywiscie, ze w Twoim kotle mozesz palic rownym paliwem


Myślałem, ze w moim przypadku 1000 l wystarczy. Te 2000l to może być np. 3x700l?
Jeśli możesz to poproszę na priva namiary na tego faceta z Biłgoraja. Schemat instalacji z buforem też.
Postaram się jutro zrobić fotki mojej instalacji, to zobaczysz co można z tym zrobić.

----------


## zbyniu-03

Witam,

piszesz, ze do podlogowki masz gotowy zestaw pompa+zawor 3-d termostatyczny+rozdzilacz do podlogowki wiec chyba sprawa zasilania podlogowki chyba bylaby zalatwiona.

Podlaczenie grzejnikow do zasilania mam zrobione oddzieonie dla parteru i poddasza. U ciebie grzejniki rozmieszczone sa widze podobnie.  Rozdzielenie pogodowe w tym przypadku w celu np. niezaleznego obnizenizenia temp. w ciagu doby wymagaloby jednak zastosowania podwojnego sterownika i dwoch zaworow obrotowych 3-d z silownikiem, przyklad zaworu i silownika na jednej z aukcji allegro:
http://www.allegro.pl/show_user_auctions.php?uid=574668

albo wpiecie grzejnikow w jeden uklad a wiec jeden zawor 3-d, jeden silownik, pojedynczy sterownik pogodowy np. compit 315+ jedna pompa co.
a "dopieszczanie" temp. zaworami termostatycznymi przy grzejnikach.
NiezaleznerRozdzielenie ukladow grzewczych w domu z moich obserwacji daje komfort w postaci stalej zadanej temperatury ale o pociaga za soba jak wiadomo wyzsze koszty instalacji i uzytkowania.

Robiac podlogowke zwiekszylem nieco gruboc wylewki do ok. 8 cm, stad jej bezwladnosc jest dosc spora i czuc to dlugo po wyczerpaniu sie zapasu goroacej wody w buforze. Zachodzi tez pewna trudnosc w dograniu temperatury na jednym poziomie, gdy istnieja dwa zrodla ciepla w postaci wlasnie podlogowi i grzejnikow. Mnie to zajelo jeden sezon zabawy w nastawy pogodowe tych ukladow, zwlaszca ze, jak zauwazylem, zmiana temperatury wody zasilajacej kazdy z ukladow nawet o 1 C juz wywoluje uczucie wyzszej badz nizszej temp w pomieszzceniu wiec jest z tym troche zachodu. Dotyczy to oczywisie budynkow ocieplonych.

Jesli chodzi o zawor 4-d lktory masz, jego przydatnosc bedzie dosc klopotliwa jak mi sie wydaje.
Przy kotle 30 kw i chyba kazdym innym dobrze jest, jesli moze on pracowac 
na krotki obiegu przykotlowym z wlasna pompa i zalecanym zaworem termostatycznym 3-d podbijajac temp. powracajacej wody do kotla do minimum 60C badz jeszcze lepiej 72C (stabilniejsza praca kotla).
.
Zawor 4d pracujacy w tej funkcji mieszania wody zimnje i cieplej na powrocie z pompa co w malym obiegu z ustalonym manualnie stalym polozeniem czesciowo spelnilby ta role.
M. in. dlatego, ze tem. wody powracajacej z instalacji i czesciowo bufora do kotla jest zmienna i proporcje mieszania ulegalyby stalemu zacwianiu, stad tez temp. wody w kotle moglaby sie wachac w duzym przedziale, zakladajac, ze kociol pracowalby, co w przypadku buforow chyba konieczne z moca nominalna. Problem moim zdaniem wlasnie w tej zmiennej temp wodu.
Gdyby ten zawor pracowal z silownikiem byc moze ta sytuacja zmienilaby sie nieco na korzysc, choc silownik zapewne musialby pracowac bez przerwy w jedna badz druga strone, co ograniczyloby jego zywotnosc no  i koniecznosc zastosowania sterownika.
Dlatego sadze, ze taniej mimo i tak wysokich cen byloby zastowsowanie zaworu termostatycznego 3-d 72 C warz z pompa, zaworem klapowym i bypassem z zaworem korygujacym i wlacznikiem termostat dla pompy.  jak to jest przedtawione m. in. na stronie atmos.cz. Rozwiazanie stabilne, trwale, malo awaryjne i samosterowalne.

Co do bufora to jest oczywiscie zawsze inna opcja, jesli myslisz przede wszystkim o tym, aby kociol mogl spokojnie przepalic wsad z moca nominalna 
to wystarczy te 1000 litrow dla wyrownania mocy, dla akumulacji ciepla z mysla o dluzszych przestojach kociolka musi byc wiecej.

Namiary na faceta od zlomu  przesle ci na priva.

TRoche chaotycznie, jesli masz inne pytania odpowiem.

Pozdr
Zbyniu









> dzięki, *zbyniu*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Z tego co piszesz moglbys zrobic docelowo niezalezne 2 obiegi: grzejnikowy i podlogowke...
> 			
> 		
> ...

----------


## AdamWr

..............taaaaaaaaak           jaknajbardziej !   :big grin: 

tylko tutaj : [email protected]

dziekuje bardzo

----------


## AdamWr

a to moja kotlownia po tylu latach czytania tego tematu i tyle porady kture dostalem przez waz na priv' : zbyniu, kane,darekn15,adammk
dziekuje jeszcze raz
jak bede mial tylko chwile to napise cos wiecej ale narazie czasu bardzo malo

 :big grin:  narazie !

----------


## niezły

> a to moja kotlownia po tylu latach czytania tego tematu i tyle porady kture dostalem przez waz na priv' : zbyniu, kane,darekn15,adammk
> dziekuje jeszcze raz
> jak bede mial tylko chwile to napise cos wiecej ale narazie czasu bardzo malo
> 
>  narazie !


Fajna  ale z własnego doświadczenia dał bym więcej termometrów 
Niestety ta którą ostatnio robiłem z buforem 3750 L nie mieści się w kadrze
jeszcze raz gratulacje

----------


## zbyniu-03

Witam i gratuluje sfinalizowania instalacji.
Jesli jeszcze uklad pracuje pod automatyka pogodowa to juz pelna satysfakcja.
Wlasnie tak powinna wygladac kotlownia opalana drewnem w nieduzych domkach, az milo popatrzec.
Czym opalasz, jak czesto ladujesz kociol ? Czy to 22 KW ile w buforach? 1000 l ?
Jak juz wczesniej pisalem, u rodziny pracuja od listapada 2008 juz dwa podobne do Twojego uklady: jeden 25 KW /kom. zaladowcza 100 l/+750 litrow, sterownik KOmextherm, pow. domu ok. 100 m kw. nieocieplony, drugi 20 KW / kom. zalad. ca. 90 l/+700 litrow w buforze, pow. ogrzewana ok. 60 m kw.  i sprawuja sie bez zarzutu.
Zycze zatem nieustannie niskich kosztow eksploatacji i bezawaryjnosci na dlugie lata.

Wszystkiego najlepszego w Nowym Roku. 

Pozdr
Zbyniu.







> a to moja kotlownia po tylu latach czytania tego tematu i tyle porady kture dostalem przez waz na priv' : zbyniu, kane,darekn15,adammk
> dziekuje jeszcze raz
> jak bede mial tylko chwile to napise cos wiecej ale narazie czasu bardzo malo
> 
>  narazie !

----------


## VIP Jacek

dzięki *zbyniu*, muszę to przetrawić, ale sądzę, że sam sobie nie poradzę z modernizacją swojej kotłowni.
Możesz naszkicować jakis schemat podłączenia tych wszystkich urządzeń w oparciu o moją kotłownię?
Jak będę rozmawiał z instalatorem, to muszę być mądrzejszy od niego.   :Wink2:  
Masz może jakieś rysunki odnośnie wykonania samemu bufora?



> Podlaczenie grzejnikow do zasilania mam zrobione oddzieonie dla parteru i poddasza. U ciebie grzejniki rozmieszczone sa widze podobnie. Rozdzielenie pogodowe w tym przypadku w celu np. niezaleznego obnizenizenia temp. w ciagu doby wymagaloby jednak zastosowania podwojnego sterownika i dwoch zaworow obrotowych 3-d z silownikiem, przyklad zaworu i silownika na jednej z aukcji allegro: 
> http://www.allegro.pl/show_user_auctions.php?uid=574668


tak zasilenie grzejników na dole i górze mam osobno poprzez rozdzielacze.
Czyli jak dobrze rozumiem, to będę miał dwa sterowniki pokojowe, jeden na dole i drugi na górze?

Nie dostałem jeszcze tego adresu na priva.

*AdamWr*, kupowałeś gotowe te bufory, czy są robione?
Możesz orientacyjnie podać parametry swojej chałupy, co ile dokładasz, jakie masz urzadzenia, może jakiś schemat kotłowni.
Potrzebuję jak najwięcej danych.

----------


## zbyniu-03

Witam,

sprobuje Ci naszkicowac wlasna propozycje kotlowni ale jeszcze mam jedno pytanie:
rozmumiem, ze zasilanie obdowu grzejnikowego na gorze masz poprodzadzone oddzielna rura do rozdzielacza i tam dalej do poszzcegolnych grzejnikow? Jesli tak to bylby to odrebny uklad.
Jesli chcialbys zaoszczedzic na sterowniku i instalacji to moze polaczyc grzejniki na dole i gorze wjeden uklad ?
Odpada wowczas zakup dodatkowego silownika, sterownika, zaworu 3-d pompy co, rur, czyli oszczednosc rzedu 1200-1400 pln?
Drugim odrebnym  ukladem bylaby podlogowka.

Numer tel. do faceta od zlomu przeslalem Ci na priva.

Czekam na info.

POzdr
Zbyniu







> dzięki *zbyniu*, muszę to przetrawić, ale sądzę, że sam sobie nie poradzę z modernizacją swojej kotłowni.
> Możesz naszkicować jakis schemat podłączenia tych wszystkich urządzeń w oparciu o moją kotłownię?
> Jak będę rozmawiał z instalatorem, to muszę być mądrzejszy od niego.   
> Masz może jakieś rysunki odnośnie wykonania samemu bufora?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...

----------


## VIP Jacek

a czy się da połączyć w jeden układ?
Jeśli tak to dobrze, ale spójrz na zdjęcia
na dole osobną jedną skrzynkę z rozdzielaczami i na gorze też.

Wrazie pytań to pisz?
Dzięki.

----------


## Tamlin

Witam, 
Jaka większość osób trafiłem tu z powodu problemu z c.o. Mój jest następujący: Mam viessmana vitogas200, dwa obiegi grzewcze - grzejnikowy i podłogówka. Podłogówka jest zasilana przez mieszacz 3 drogowy danfossa. Oba obiegi są połaaczone powrotami. Przy włączonym obiegu grzejnikowym a wyłączonej podłogówce, lub pracujących obu gorąca woda "porzechodzi" przez zamkniety mieszacz i trafia na rozdzielacz podłgówki ... Zauważyłem że gdy piec dogrzewa obwód grzejników podwyższona temperatura pojawia się na zasilaniu mieszacza (normalna sprawa) później ciepły robi się powrót (przy zamknietym mieszaczu woda z zasialnia trafia bezpośrednio na powrót) a pochwili ciepło pojawia się również za mieszaczem - na zasileniu podłogówki. Macie pomysł gdzie tkwi błąd? Mieszacz "puszcza" czy może coś z pompami? (mam jedną pompę na powrocie tuż przed wejściem do pieca a drugą za mieszaczem na zasilaniu podłogówki). W efekcie przy właczeniu obiegu grzejników regulacja podłogówki odbywa się ręcznie za pomocą zaworów na rozdzielaczu.
Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie uwagi
Pozdrawiam
Tamlin

----------


## mariobros35

> Witam, 
> Jaka większość osób trafiłem tu z powodu problemu z c.o. Mój jest następujący: Mam viessmana vitogas200, dwa obiegi grzewcze - grzejnikowy i podłogówka. Podłogówka jest zasilana przez mieszacz 3 drogowy danfossa. Oba obiegi są połaaczone powrotami. Przy włączonym obiegu grzejnikowym a wyłączonej podłogówce, lub pracujących obu gorąca woda "porzechodzi" przez zamkniety mieszacz i trafia na rozdzielacz podłgówki ... Zauważyłem że gdy piec dogrzewa obwód grzejników podwyższona temperatura pojawia się na zasilaniu mieszacza (normalna sprawa) później ciepły robi się powrót (przy zamknietym mieszaczu woda z zasialnia trafia bezpośrednio na powrót) a pochwili ciepło pojawia się również za mieszaczem - na zasileniu podłogówki. Macie pomysł gdzie tkwi błąd? Mieszacz "puszcza" czy może coś z pompami? (mam jedną pompę na powrocie tuż przed wejściem do pieca a drugą za mieszaczem na zasilaniu podłogówki). W efekcie przy właczeniu obiegu grzejników regulacja podłogówki odbywa się ręcznie za pomocą zaworów na rozdzielaczu.
> Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie uwagi
> Pozdrawiam
> Tamlin


Powinieneś mieć pompę na grzejniki mieć na zasileniu tak jak pompę na podłogówce i powinny być zainstalowane zawory zwrotne przy pąpach aby w czasie nie pracy czy to podłogówki czy grzejników nie było zjawiska wydzierania sobie wody grzewczej przez kturyś z układów

----------


## jmarci

> Witam,
> 
> sprobuje Ci naszkicowac wlasna propozycje kotlowni ale jeszcze mam jedno pytanie:
> rozmumiem, ze zasilanie obdowu grzejnikowego na gorze masz poprodzadzone oddzielna rura do rozdzielacza i tam dalej do poszzcegolnych grzejnikow? Jesli tak to bylby to odrebny uklad.
> Jesli chcialbys zaoszczedzic na sterowniku i instalacji to moze polaczyc grzejniki na dole i gorze wjeden uklad ?
> Odpada wowczas zakup dodatkowego silownika, sterownika, zaworu 3-d pompy co, rur, czyli oszczednosc rzedu 1200-1400 pln?
> Drugim odrebnym  ukladem bylaby podlogowka.
> 
> Numer tel. do faceta od zlomu przeslalem Ci na priva.
> ...


Witam,
Przymierzam się do zmiany sposobu ogrzewania z gazu na drewno, mogę kupić w miarę tanio Atmosa DC40SX, mam 130m2 powierzchni do ogrzewania plus garaż, dom dobrze ocieplony, chce założyć min 2 bufory po 1m3 lub może 3, co radzicie?
Dlatego moje następne moje pytanie jak połączyć 3 bufory razem?
Mam taki plan: Instalacja 3 zbiorników po okolo 800-1000 l, w pierwszym zamontuje wężownice do c.w.u. wyjscie wody poprzez zawór termostatyczny 3 drogowy, zasilanie i powrót z pieca do pierwszego bufora - zasilanie i powrót c.o. również z pierwszego bufora poprzez zawór trójdrogowy sterowany pogodówką. Pozostałe dwa zbiorniki połączone szeregowo, np rurami 2" pierwszy zbiornik z drugim i drugi z trzecim rura jedna przy górnej druga przy dolnej krawędzi zbiornika.
Zaletą tego rozwiązania myślę, że będzie bardzo szybko nagrzany pierwszy zbiornik. Co myślicie o takim rozwiązaniu?
Czy może lepiej zrobić jedno zasilanie i połączyć do niego zbiorniki równolegle i podobnie z powrotem?

----------


## henryksieniuc

Witam szanownych Państwa Jestem na forum raczej jako obserwator,ale nie mogę znaleźć tematu ,który rozwiązał by mi mój problem, może mi pomożecie. We wszystkich waszych postach piszecie jakie kto ma wielkie zbiorniki  buforowe.A co z tymi osobami ,które z przyczyn technicznych mieć ich nie mogą bo nie mają gdzie ich postawić.Ja obecnie chcę zmienić piec z węglowego na atmosa bo taki kupiłem używany jak nie wypali mniej stracę Piec DC32S piwnica wielkości 6m kw. mieszkanie w starym bloku 200m kw. I chciałbym to wszystko zgrać w całość,a jeszcze instalacja nowa 8 grzejników i 70m podłogówki.prosił bym ma może ktoś instrukcję obsługi do tego pieca albo jakieś informację dot palenia itd.pozdrawiam. p s może coś nie tak napisałem przepraszam wybaczcie Świeżakowi

----------


## groszeq

witam. Przede wszystkim chciałbym uprzedzic, że nie wiem jak wygląda mój post, bo uzywam dziwnej przeglądarki i mam problem z Javą. do rzeczy... Mam Atmosa Dc18s + laddomat +bufor 750l + zbiornik CWU 200l "zatopiony" w buforze. Sprawdzałem schematy i wydaje mi sie, że wszystko podłaczone jest jak należy ( 2 pompy z termostatami przylgowymi, zawór 3d itp.) Problem jest w tym, że kocioł prawie nigdy nie osiąga wymaganej temperatury. Po ok godzinie po rozpaleniu osiaga 80-kilka stopni, wtedy wentylator wyłącza sie na kilka minut - temp na kotle spada - wentylator włącza sie ponownie... a pożniej jest już tylko gorzej. Drugi raz juz nie udaje sie osiągnąc optymalnej temperatury. Na termometrze na buforze wskazówka waha sie miedzy 30 a 40 st. Raz tylko udało mi sie nabic 60 st ale to był o latem jak ogrzewałem tylko CWU. Grzejniki sa letnie, bufor tez "letni" Czytałem forum i uprzedzam -paliwo mam w miare suche ( buk, brzoza, bardzo sucha sosna po budowie). Mieszałem też z brykietem i było tylko troche lepiej Może problem jest w ustawieniach termostatów ( u mnie 80 st na Ladd i 60 na pompie obiegowej), lub zaworu 3d? Bardzo proszę o pomoc, bo jak czytam o buforach załadowanych na 70-80 st to mnie skręca. pozdrawiam  :Roll:

----------


## groszeq

ja to widze mój wpisjakociągły tekst, bez akapitów... hmm  


 Prosze się nie zrażać i przeczytać mój przydługawy post zamieszczony powyżej   :oops:

----------


## salatar

dwa tematy 
1) szkoda ze ten temat ma az tyle stron - duzo do czytania  :smile: 
mysle jaki piec wybrać Atmosa czy Orlana - jak przeczyam temat - moze coś wybiorę - chyba ze doradzicie - dom ok 140 metrów uzytkowej moze wiecej 
2

mam pytanie a zarazem byc może problem
chodzi mi o kominy wentylacyjne
w jednym pionie mam takie 4 - postawione z kształtek LEYERA(z garażu, kołowni, łazienki na parterze i pralni na poddaszu )
do wysokości więźby każdy kanał jest "osobno" znaczy sa 4 pustaki obok siebie
natomiast od momentu jak "majstry" zaczeli murować komin na zewnątrz z klinkieru czyli powiedzmy ostatnie 1,5 metra - przestali już uzywać pustaków wentylacyjnych, murując komin z 1 wielkim otworem, gdzie z 4 małych kanałów schodzą sie w 1 wielki otwór (chyba dobrze opisałem )

pytanie :
CZY TAK MOŻE BYĆ ??? CZY PRZYPADKIEM KAŻDY KANAŁ WENTYLACYJNY NIE POWINIEN IŚĆ OSOBNO AŻ DO SAMEGO SZCZYTU

bo pewnie majstry sie nie spodziewały ze wejdę na 8 metrów, w sniegu, w nocy - bo oni jeszcze nie skończyli komina, Bo jakby juz była "czapa" to by tego nie było widać,

----------


## zbyniu-03

Witam,

nie mozesz naladowac bufora bo Twoj kociol kiedy osiagnie 80 C wylacza sie wentylator. 
Kociol musi pracowac w przedziale 80-90 z non stop wlaczonym wentylatorem, inaczej nie mozna palic w tych kotlach.
Ustaw termoostat kotlowy na kotle na wyzsza wartosc i powinno byc ok.
Nawiasem mowiac te 80 C to dolna granica przyzoitego poziomu temperatur w kotle wiec daj mu sie rozbujac.
Inna  rzecz jest jeszce taka, ze termometry montowane w amtosach niestety podaja mylne wartosci temperatur.
Sprobuj i napisz z jakim efektem.

Pozdr
Zbyniu






> witam. Przede wszystkim chciałbym uprzedzic, że nie wiem jak wygląda mój post, bo uzywam dziwnej przeglądarki i mam problem z Javą. do rzeczy... Mam Atmosa Dc18s + laddomat +bufor 750l + zbiornik CWU 200l "zatopiony" w buforze. Sprawdzałem schematy i wydaje mi sie, że wszystko podłaczone jest jak należy ( 2 pompy z termostatami przylgowymi, zawór 3d itp.) Problem jest w tym, że kocioł prawie nigdy nie osiąga wymaganej temperatury. Po ok godzinie po rozpaleniu osiaga 80-kilka stopni, wtedy wentylator wyłącza sie na kilka minut - temp na kotle spada - wentylator włącza sie ponownie... a pożniej jest już tylko gorzej. Drugi raz juz nie udaje sie osiągnąc optymalnej temperatury. Na termometrze na buforze wskazówka waha sie miedzy 30 a 40 st. Raz tylko udało mi sie nabic 60 st ale to był o latem jak ogrzewałem tylko CWU. Grzejniki sa letnie, bufor tez "letni" Czytałem forum i uprzedzam -paliwo mam w miare suche ( buk, brzoza, bardzo sucha sosna po budowie). Mieszałem też z brykietem i było tylko troche lepiej Może problem jest w ustawieniach termostatów ( u mnie 80 st na Ladd i 60 na pompie obiegowej), lub zaworu 3d? Bardzo proszę o pomoc, bo jak czytam o buforach załadowanych na 70-80 st to mnie skręca. pozdrawiam

----------


## salatar

ktoś mi pomoże z tymi kominami   :smile: 
ktoś mi powiedział ze tak może byc - ale mi się to nie podoba 

ale zanim opier..... majstara - chce wiedzieć kto ma rację

----------


## groszeq

zbyniu-03 Dzięki za odpowiedź. Przestawienie termostatu faktycznie troche pomogło. Przedwczoraj wieczorem wpadł do mnie gość, który sprzedałmi kocioł i zrobiłcałą kotłownie. Pozmieniał troche ustawienia kotła pomp, laddomatu, op..ł mnie za paliwo i od razu było lepiej  :oops:  . Dziś rano ze zdziwieniem odkryłem, że piec się żarzy, co nie zdażyło mi sie wcześniej Niestety okazało sie że moje drewno nie jest wcale takie suche. Instalator postanowił odsprzedac mi trochę swojego sezonowanego drewna, bo za 2 tyg bede miał swoją porządna dębine. Do zrobienia jest jeszcze przydławienie komina , bo ciąg jest jednak za mocny i rura b. mocno sie nagrzewa Jeszcze raz dzieki za pomoc pozdrawiam

----------


## zbyniu-03

Jesli mozesz wymiec debine na inne drewno dzialaj.
Debina schnie baaaardzo wolno.

Pozdr
Zbyniu.






> zbyniu-03 Dzięki za odpowiedź. Przestawienie termostatu faktycznie troche pomogło. Przedwczoraj wieczorem wpadł do mnie gość, który sprzedałmi kocioł i zrobiłcałą kotłownie. Pozmieniał troche ustawienia kotła pomp, laddomatu, op..ł mnie za paliwo i od razu było lepiej  . Dziś rano ze zdziwieniem odkryłem, że piec się żarzy, co nie zdażyło mi sie wcześniej Niestety okazało sie że moje drewno nie jest wcale takie suche. Instalator postanowił odsprzedac mi trochę swojego sezonowanego drewna, bo za 2 tyg bede miał swoją porządna dębine. Do zrobienia jest jeszcze przydławienie komina , bo ciąg jest jednak za mocny i rura b. mocno sie nagrzewa Jeszcze raz dzieki za pomoc pozdrawiam

----------


## magda15135

Witam
Mam ciężki orzech do zgrywzienia. Mianowicie poszukuję informacji na temat przekroju komina.
Chodzi mi o wymagania i wogóle. Dom będzie ogrzewany na paliwo stałe (wegiel)
Bardzo proszę o podpowiedzi
Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam

----------


## aadamuss24

producent pieca określi rodzaj komina. pozdr adam

----------


## zarembiusz

Czy możecie polecić sprawdzonych projektantów i wykonawców instalacji c.o., wentylacji mechanicznej itp?
Informacje proszę na maila.  :smile:

----------


## DanielRomian

magda15135 jeżeli wiesz jaki piec to w specyfikacji pieca jest podany wymagany wymiar komina i jego wysokość minimalna. Ja mam piec na ekogroszek Galmet 25kW.  Dla mojego 140x140mm jest wymagane dla większych mocy pieca 140x210mm tak podaje producent, ale wyczytałem że i 140x280mm ludzie budują.

----------


## DanielRomian

Ostatnio przekombinowałem z dławikami na wylocie wody z grzejników. I cyrk...kaloryfery na przemian gorące, zimne i letnie. Nie pamiętam teraz oryginalnych nastaw. Jeżeli ktoś z szanownych forumowiczów zainteresuje się tym postem to napiszę dokładniej o mojej instalacji c.o. jakie są długości linii zasilania poszczególnych grzejników, zawory,pompy itp. Grzejniki mam różnej wielkości. Poza tym moim małym eksperymentem w domu mam 16 w porywach 16.5.

----------


## aadamuss24

Nastawy fabryczne to max przepływ. Bez projektu instalacji który uwzględnia poszczególne nastawy na grzejnikach jest to bardziej czasochłonne. Na początek musisz wszystko otworzyć na max i później powoli przymykać grzejniki od najdalszego końca. Czyli grzejniki które są najdalej zostawiasz na max a im bliżej tym bardziej przymykasz. Całe kryzowanie przy zdjętych głowicach termostatycznych. Pozd adam

----------


## DanielRomian

Serwis24 a wielkość grzejnika ma znaczenie podczas kryzowania???

----------


## aadamuss24

Jeśłi na długim grzejniku mocno zdławisz to będzie grzał tylko częściowo, ale tyczy sie to wszystkich grzejników. Na początek sugeruj się odległością od źródła ciepła. pozdr adam

----------


## owp

Cześć.
Mam pytanie od laika  :smile: 
Czy temperatura powietrza dostarczanego do kotła gazowego wpływa na jego efektywność ? Tzn im ma zimniejsze powietrze tym więcej gazu pali ? Czy to wartości istotne ? Chodzi o to, czy zmienić drogę dolotu powietrza tak, by szedł przez komin...

----------


## arcadiusz

Witam, zrobiłem właśnie kotłownie, na Atmos DC25S + 1000l. zbiornik akumulacyjny+Laddomat21, no i po tygodniu spędzonym w kotłowni postanowiłem skonsultować się z Wami na forum.
Chodzi mi konkretnie o regulator kotłowy i spalinowy, oraz jaką filozofią kierowali się producenci atmosa bo działa to bezsensu, po konsultacji sprzedawcy który montuje te kotły od dobrych kilku lat i przeczytaniu postów na forum,  mam pytania. 
"Sprzedawca" powiedział mi, że wentylator nie powinien ciągle chodzić gdyż po rozpaleniu (podczas pracy na pełnych obrotach kotła)powoduje on szybsze spalanie drewna oraz wychładzanie kotła, oraz grozi zniszczeniem wentylatora. Jest w tym jakiś sens, bo bardzo zdziwiłem się - już po zamontowaniu kotła, że w instrukcji oraz na forum napisane jest, że wentylator ma chodzić do wypalenia się opału, notabene szukałem wcześniej kotła, który nie będzie działał na dmuchawe, ewentualnie dmuchawa będzie służyła do rozpalania kotła. 
Przekręcenie pokrętła spalinowego w prawo powoduje wyłącznie wentylatora wraz z pompą w loddomacie, a to loddomat ma pracować cały czas-od rozruchu kotła, aż do wypalenia się drewna w kotle. 
Kiedy natomiast pokrętłem środkowym od kotła kręcę w lewo do oporu następuje wyłączenie wentylatora, ale pompa w loddomacie pracuje cały czas, sęk w tym, że następuje to poza skalą min~max.  Totalna załamka. "Sprzedawca" zaproponował podłączenie  laddomatu do sterownika zewnętrznego lub termostatu dymowego. Trochę mnie to męczy gdyż mam nowy kocioł który posiada termostaty, które do niczego nie służą.

----------


## groszeq

Witam. 
Ja mam Atmosa DC18s, wiec postaram się pomóc.

W teorii wygląda to tak, że wentylator powinien się wyłączyć po osiągnieciu temperatury w kotle 80-90 st. Jak temperatura spadnie, to wentylator wlącza sie ponownie i pomaga "nabic" temperature na kotle. Jest tylko jeden warunek. Musisz miec bardzo dobre paliwo, a o takie trudno w perwszym sezonie ( własnie to przerabiam   :Confused:  ). Jeśli takiego nie masz to kocioł nie osiąga zadanej temperatury i wentylator działa na okrągło. Wsad wypala sie w ciągu 3 godzin.

Napisz czyladdomat ma osobny termostat. U mnie jest przylgowy założony blisko wylotu ciepłej wody z kotła. Nawet jak wentylator się wyłączy to ladomat chodzi, az temp wody spadnie do 60 st. bo tak mam ustawiony termostat.

Z prawym pokrętłem jest tak: przy rozpalaniu przekręcony w lewo, jak piec sie rozhula, to w prawo ( pionowo). to spowoduje, że po wypaleniu drewna, kiedy temperatura spalin spadnie, wentylator nie bedzie dmuchał bez sensu i nie wychłodzi kotła.

Tak przy okazji, korzystałes z usług firmy z Oleśnicy? 

pozdrawiam

----------


## arcadiusz

Witam, groszeq nie mam termostatu przy laddoamcie ale podłączyłem na próbę przylgowy czujnik z mulitisterownika auraton 1111, zamontowałem tak jak u Ciebie na wylocie wody, ale pokazuje mi temperaturę niższą niż jest w kotle, ale to chyba kwestia czujnika i odpowiedniego ustawienia na sterowniku. Piec kupowałem od znanego dystrybutora z Wrocławia.
Tak mnie to męczyło, że postanowiłem jeszcze raz spróbować i z powrotem podłączyłem laddomat do kotła i skoro wentylator ma nie chodzić cały czas a pompa w laddomacie tak. wiec przedstawię swoje wnioski, może się komuś przyda.
Rozpalanie: 
Włączam kocioł, ustawiam Termostat spalinowy (T.S) na zero - uruchamia się wentylator i pompa (laddomat), zaciągam do siebie cięgło na górne spalanie, otwieram dolne drzwiczki, kładę w poprzek rozpałkę oraz kilka drewienek łuczywa, czekam aż się porządnie rozpali, zamykam dolne drzwiczki i przełączam na dolne spalanie (wduszam cięgło). 
Palenie: 
jak już się dobrze rozchajcuje  dokładam  suchego drewna lub brykietu i czekam aż kocioł nabierze temperatury. Zauważyłem, że czym wyższa temperatura na piecu tym tym bardziej wprawo trzeba kręcić T.S żeby go wyłączyć. Jednak jak tylko wyłączymy wentylator, wyłącza się automatycznie laddomat i działa tylko zasilanie grawitacyjne. Żeby tego uniknąć, bo pompa musi cały czas pracować trzeba ustawić Termostat Kotłowy(T.K), nie zwracając zupełnie uwagi na namalowaną skale przekręcamy T.K w lewo można nawet do oporu. Wyczaiłem to przełączając w pompę w lodomacie na trzeci bieg, żeby ją było słychać. Zauważcie że jak przekrecicie T.S w prawo i wyłączy się wentylator i pompa, strzałki termometrów w lodomacie wędrują ku niższej temperaturze, to znak że pompa nie chodzi, wtedy T.K kręcąc w prawo i w lewo można usłyszeć jak pompa sama się załącza lub wyłącza.
Jak mamy wysoką temperaturę na kotle możemy sobie tak ustawić T. K. że w momencie gdy temperatura na kotle spadnie poniżej to T.K załącza wspomaganie wentylatora i jak znowu podejdzie do góry to go wyłączy.
Zauważyłem również,  pewną zależność pomiędzy Termostatem Kotłowym, a Termostatem spalinowym. 
Wypalanie się drewna:
T.K. można ustawić do T.S. w ten sposób, że w momencie gdy praktycznie spaliło się drewno i pozostało trochę żaru na dnie i temperatura spadnie do pewnej wartości, załącza się wentylator, który powoduje dopalenie się żaru i ostatecznie wyłącza kocioł. 
Czyli namalowane oznaczenia przy T.K. są praktycznie nie potrzebne gdyż operowanie pokrętłem, odbywa się praktycznie poza skalą, a dokłądnie przed min. 
Biorąc pod uwagę T.S. podczas pracy kotła na pełnych obrotach to czym go bardziej ustawimy w prawo w stosunku do T.K. tak żeby pompa w laddomacie cały czas pracowała tym wcześniej załączy się wentylator przy spadającej temperaturze. Ja proponowałbym ustawienie T.S. powiedzmy na pierwszej lub drugiej białej kropce licząc od min. , a operować tylko T.K.
Kurde trochę to zawiłe.

----------


## groszeq

raany musiałem to sobie rozrysować.   :ohmy:  

Jeszcze musze to przetrawić, ale to co mnie zastanawia, to operowanie T.K. poza ( przed) skalą . To dziwne, bo min na T.K to jakieś 80 st na kotle i nie powinno ustawiać sie niższych wartości, bo smolenie itp....

Spróbuj tak: przy rozpalaniu T.K na min, TS na "0" ( max w lewo) . Po rozpaleniu TK. na min, TS max w prawo ( u mnie pionowo w górę).

Po osiagnięciu przez kocioł zadanej temperatury ( 80-90 st.) wentylator powinien się wyłączyć, ale laddomat powinien normalnie działać ( TK).  Po wypaleniu sie paliwa, temperatura spadnie, ale TS wyłączy wentylator i laddomat, żeby nie wychładzać kotła.

Jeżeli to nie pomoże, to mój świat runie i strzele sobie z łuku w tył głowy   :Confused:  

pozdrawiam

----------


## arcadiusz

groszeq
z tego co zauważyłem to te termostaty nie służą do nastaw temperatury jak to jest w innych sterowanych kotłach na kokretną temperaturę, dla tego nie ma na nich opisanej skali typu temperatura, bo zależy to od jakości drewna i rodzaju dla każdego wychodzi trochę inaczej, tak jak piszesz przy rozpalaniu T.K. max w lewo(poza skale), czym gorętszy kocioł tym operowanie kotła termostatami odbywa się bardziej na prawo, czyli np przy temperaturze 80st T.K. przy wyłączonym wentylatorze T.K. załącza lub wyłącza pompe w laddomacie tak w okolicy godz. 1-szej. czym gorętszej tym bardzej na prawo.
ale zauważ że czym bardziej na prawo zostawisz ustawione termostaty tym przy wypalaniu się już drewna szybciej włączy się wentylator np: już przy 70stopniach, a to spowoduje, że  żar który masz w kotle dostanie powietrza, które szybciej ten żar dopali i jednocześnie wychłodzi szybciej kocioł. Wg mnie załączenie wentylatora powinno się odbyć dopiero w ostatniej końcówce gdzie zostają jeszcze żarzące się kawałeczki drewna i wtedy wentylator spowoduje dopalenie ich na popiół. Z tego co mówił mi sprzedawca to Laddomat ma praktycznie chodzić od rozpalanie do całkowitego wyłączenia się kotła, ja staram się żeby wentylator wyłączał się już przy 65-70st i wtedy już sam cug ciągnie temperaturę wyżej do 85-90st.
Ja jak już wiem, że nie będę zaglądać do kotłowni to ustawiam sobie T.K tak troszeczkę wyżej niż od lewej , a T. S. tak troszeczkę powyżej drugiej białego kwadracika (czyli blisko minimum), zauważyłem że jak dałem na pierwszy biały kwadracik to po spaleniu całkowitym kocioł (wentylator)się nie wyłączył, ale dopracuje jeszcze ustawienia.

----------


## adamkostrzyn

Witam serdecznie, moje  pytanie jest następujące : czy naczynie wzbiorcze z pieca oddalonego o około 20 m od domu (w kotłowni) będzie spełniało swoją funkcję znajdując się nad pionem w domu? Kotłownia jest niższa od poziomu grzejników na piętrze i nie wiem czy będzie tak dobrze.
I jeszcze jedno w temacie mojej kotłowni - nowy kocioł z podajnikiem  + kocioł typowy na drewno +  zbiorniki akumulacyjne 1500l  z solarem = ? czy da się to połączyć razem przez laddomat 21 tak aby buforowo były one ładowane niezależnie od kotła w którym będę akurat palił ?
Proszę o poradę za którą z góry dziękuję 
Adam

----------


## orum

Witam 

czy ktos z was pali węglem w atmosie gs  ?
czy potrzebne sa jakies przeróbki ?
i jak jest róznica w budowie kotła do drewna i  tego który jest przystosowany do spalania węgla

pozdrawiam

----------


## Mały Mariusz

Witam,
Zablokował mi się zawór różnicowy na wyjściu z kotła , .
Zakręciłem bajpas na pompke i zagrzalem wodę w kotle do 70*C ale powyżej zaworu rura była zimna.

Czy taki zawór jeśli go odblokuję może jeszcze dzialać poprawnie czy raczej to będzie szmelc , kula może się zniekształcić ???

Proszę o odpowiedz bo troche roboty byłoby z wymianą , brak zaworu na powrocie i brak śrubunków tak że cięcie i spawanie.

----------


## fenix2

Z tego co wiem to kulka jest gumowa.
Powinien działać poprawnie tylko... 
Pytanie dlaczego się zablokowała czy coś podeszło czy zawór zarósł "kamieniem" ? 
Wszystko się wyjaśni jak się do niego dobierzesz.

----------


## fenix2

> Witam serdecznie, moje  pytanie jest następujące : czy naczynie wzbiorcze z pieca oddalonego o około 20 m od domu (w kotłowni) będzie spełniało swoją funkcję znajdując się nad pionem w domu? Kotłownia jest niższa od poziomu grzejników na piętrze i nie wiem czy będzie tak dobrze.
> ....
> Proszę o poradę za którą z góry dziękuję 
> Adam


TAK pod warunkiem że na drodze kocioł - zbiornik nie będzie żadnych przeszkód hydraulicznych i armatury itp. i itd.  :wiggle:

----------


## kaKa

No tak, widze ze temat upadl i gdzies lezy zapomniany.
ALe, tak przy okazji, wrocilem zagladnac na forum. Ostatni raz tutaj bylem chyba 3 lata temu na krotko  :wink: 

 No i pewnie, do tego tematu - doczytalem to co napisaliscie od 21 do 31 strony.

U mnie ten system juz dziala 10 lat. Zadnyych problemow (konfiguracje mozecie znalezc na pierwszych stronicach tego watku). 
A tak, jezeli napisac o czyms niestandardowym - w przeszlym roku (na 9 roku uzytkowania) jakos zauwazylem spad efektywnosci spalania - drewna spalilem na duzo wiecej a w chalupie zimniej bylo czym zawsze. ALe doszlem do wniosku ze glowna wina lezy na tym ze sie "pokopalem" w nastawieniach temperatur i wiecej puscilem goracej wody na grzejniki. Po przywroceniu starych nastawien - wszystko pieknie sie dalej kreci, spalanie w normie.

Rowniez warto powiedziec cos nie cos o opale. Ostanie 2 lata pale brzoza sezonowana 5-6 lat. Rezultaty fantastyczne - jasne, to moje subjektywne odczucia, ale energii wydaje taki opal o wiele wiecej i o wiele mniej trzeba podkladac (mam z czym porownac, najczesciej palilem brzoza sezonowana 2 lata). 
No i tyle chyba bedzie.

Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich forumowiczow, a szczegolnie dla Zbyniu!

----------


## VIP Jacek

Fajnie spotkać starych znajomych.  :welcome: 
Wątek stary i masz rację zapomniany. Trochę czasu minęło, jak tętnił życiem.
Teraz w modzie są kociołki z podajnikami, te na ekogroszek.
Z tym sezonowaniem drewna masz rację, im dłużej tym lepiej. Choć dosyć trudno przechowywać drewno tyle lat. Trzeba mieć dużo miejsca.
Ja sezonuję ok. 2 lat, ale miałem trochę drewna sosnowego takiego ok. sprzed 4 lat i też widziałem różnicę. Po prostu dawało większą temperaturę.
Ciekawe, czy się ktoś jeszcze odezwie ze starych forumowiczów?   :roll eyes:

----------


## kaKa

Witaj Jacku!
Ekogroszek? Toz to drogie jak cholera.. (w porownaniu z polanami jasne)





> Fajnie spotkać starych znajomych. 
> Wątek stary i masz rację zapomniany. Trochę czasu minęło, jak tętnił życiem.
> Teraz w modzie są kociołki z podajnikami, te na ekogroszek.
> Z tym sezonowaniem drewna masz rację, im dłużej tym lepiej. Choć dosyć trudno przechowywać drewno tyle lat. Trzeba mieć dużo miejsca.
> Ja sezonuję ok. 2 lat, ale miałem trochę drewna sosnowego takiego ok. sprzed 4 lat i też widziałem różnicę. Po prostu dawało większą temperaturę.
> Ciekawe, czy się ktoś jeszcze odezwie ze starych forumowiczów?

----------


## Eedi

ja mam inny problem z atmosem i uwazam ze sa to generalnie dosc uciazliwe i meczace w obsludze piece, juz pomijajac fakt ze jezeli masz za waski komin to bedzie ten piec strasznie dymil ale to norma. 
moj problem polega na tym ze ustawiajac piec na minimum prawe pokretlo, poczatkowo lewym pokretlem wlaczam dmuchawe, az uznam ze sie rozpalilo wtedy ja wylaczam, 
i problem jest taki ze sie ladnie hajcuje jest temperatura 80 -90 stopni az nie wiedziec dlaczego dmuchawa sie sama wlacza w wyniku czego temperatura gwaltownie rosnie- nagrzewajac piec do 120 stopni co moze przeciez czyms grozic, moim zdaniem ona nie powinna sie wlaczac a niestety sie wlacza.  :sad:  :bash:  i to jest po prostu tragedia bo nie mozna tego normalnie kontrolowac - nie powinna sie wlaczac bo ladnie sie pali a sie wlacza i nabija

----------


## VIP Jacek

włącza się, a nie powinna, no   :smile: 
a długo jesteś użytkownikiem tego Atmosa?

----------


## marszowice 100

Saunier Duval Posiadam Kocioł F 30 As + sterownik exacontrol EA7R te kotły mają WADĘ FABRYCZNĄ 
w oprogramowaniu sterownika .Skutek taki że piec bez jakiejkolwiek kontroli 
pracował z pełną mocą ,mimo zupełnie innych nastaw, wybiło zwór bezpieczeństwa a on dalej pracował . W ciągu jednej doby 
zużył gazu za ponad 200 zł w domu było ponad 27 stopni. Sprawa nie dotyczy jednego urządzenia 
wszystkie mają taką wadę , oprogramowanie nr 2.1 .Wymieniono mi sterownik z czujnikiem temperatury wesja 2,2
i w momencie przejścia na 2012 kocioł znowu przestał pracować !. Czekam ponad 1.5 miesiąca na naprawę
dostałem nowe exacontrol radio wersja 2,2 strefa 1 i na następny dzień nowa usterka nie czyta temperatury zewnętrznej czyli krzywe grzewcze
nie działają .
Vaillant i Saunier Duval - na dzień dzisiejszy to chyba jedna firma ten sam serwis etc!!!!
Osobiście zastanawia mnie jak taki zestaw mógł otrzymać certyfikat ten zestaw jest po prostu niebezpieczny.
Zachowanie Centrali w Warszawie jest nie na miejscu , Serwis tu nie wiele może zrobić bo wadę oprogramowania
naprawić nie mogą muszą czekać od producenta ,żebym chociaż usłyszał przepraszam !!!!
Przestrzegam wszystkich właścicieli sterowników exacontrol Radio -saunier teraz je wymienia ale 
przyznać do błędu i zagrożeń się nie chce .
Dla przestrogi innych będe opisywał sprawę gdzie się da !!!

----------


## zbyniu-03

Witam po dlugim czasie nieobecnosci.
Zupelnie przez przypadek napatoczylem sie na stary watek, forum juz nie to samo, dominuje sprzedaz  :smile: 

U mnie w sprawach ogrzewania, podobnie jak u Ciebie KaKa, bez zmian tzn. kotlownia pracuje bezawaryjnie w identycznej konfiguracji juz 10 lat i jest ok.
Do opalania preferuje brzoze: szybko schnie, wyadjnie sie pali. Zauwazylem, ze 2-letnia brzoza daje z pewnoscia conjmniej tyle ciepla ile drozszy buk.
Spalanie 10-12 m przestrzennych na sezon.
Rozwazam ewent. zamontowanie kryzy z wymiennikiem cwu do jednego z buforow, ale cena wymiennika mnie przeraza /ok. 3k/

Ciesze sie, ze jestes zadowolony. Instalacje, jak pamietam, wykonales z pomoca taty  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Zbyniu





> No tak, widze ze temat upadl i gdzies lezy zapomniany.
> ALe, tak przy okazji, wrocilem zagladnac na forum. Ostatni raz tutaj bylem chyba 3 lata temu na krotko 
> 
>  No i pewnie, do tego tematu - doczytalem to co napisaliscie od 21 do 31 strony.
> 
> U mnie ten system juz dziala 10 lat. Zadnyych problemow (konfiguracje mozecie znalezc na pierwszych stronicach tego watku). 
> A tak, jezeli napisac o czyms niestandardowym - w przeszlym roku (na 9 roku uzytkowania) jakos zauwazylem spad efektywnosci spalania - drewna spalilem na duzo wiecej a w chalupie zimniej bylo czym zawsze. ALe doszlem do wniosku ze glowna wina lezy na tym ze sie "pokopalem" w nastawieniach temperatur i wiecej puscilem goracej wody na grzejniki. Po przywroceniu starych nastawien - wszystko pieknie sie dalej kreci, spalanie w normie.
> 
> Rowniez warto powiedziec cos nie cos o opale. Ostanie 2 lata pale brzoza sezonowana 5-6 lat. Rezultaty fantastyczne - jasne, to moje subjektywne odczucia, ale energii wydaje taki opal o wiele wiecej i o wiele mniej trzeba podkladac (mam z czym porownac, najczesciej palilem brzoza sezonowana 2 lata). 
> ...

----------


## Devilman123

Panowie ile płaciliście za swoje piece?

Ja potrzebuje piec o mocy około 13Kw i najniższa cena jaką znalazłem za np Atmosa to około 4600zł a stara cena która jeszcze nie została usunięta to jakieś 3600zł więc ponad 1000zł podwyżki....

Co się stało że te piece tak podrożały?


Pozdrawiam

----------


## AndrzejPL

Mam takie pytanie.
Jestem na etapie wykańczania domu drewnianego z bala w którym jest przewidziane ogrzewanie gazowe. Niestety gaz podłączą mi dopiero w Maju i zrobił się problem, całą instalacje w domu mam przygotowaną na gaz ziemny. Znalazłem firmę która może zainstalować mi zbiornik z gazem propan butan,w piecu podobno wystarczy wymienić tylko dysze i będzie to wszystko funkcjonować ale człowiek który robił mi tą całą instalacje ostrzega mnie że jest to nie zgodne z przepisami ponieważ przy gazie propan butan ma być inaczej zrobiona wentylacja domu. Co myślicie o tym wszystkim,jakie są zagrożenia? Mam naprawdę problem bo mieliśmy za miesiąc się wprowadzać a ja nie wiem czy ryzykować? Bardzo proszę o pomoc.

----------


## ir9kwo

Witam, odgrzewam stary temat, ale nie za bardzo wiem, gdzie zapytać, a zakładać nowego nie chcę. Przygotowuję się do wymiany kotła dwufunkcyjnego w mieszkaniu, takiego co podgrzewa wodę i grzeje centralne. Stary kocioł ma już kilkanaście lat i nawet nie za bardzo są do niego części na wymianę. Dlatego chcę zainwestować w nowy. Czy ktoś znający się na temacie może polecić jakiś do mieszkania 35m2? Na co powinienem zwrócić uwagę przy wymianie kotła? No i przede wszystkim jakie to będą koszty? Ile za sam kocioł i jaki koszt wymiany? Mam kilku speców w okolicy i zanim zacznę szukać chciałem wiedzieć ile to może mnie kosztować, żeby też nie dać z siebie za bardzo zedrzeć.

----------


## Krzysiek88

Przede wszystkim kup kocioł który ma serwis na miejscu. Poza tym myśle ze na forum elektroda - systemy grzewcze sporo sie dowiesz.

----------


## ir9kwo

dzięki, popytam i na tamtym forum. rozmawiałem ostatnio z facetem, który serwisował mi obecny kocioł i powiedział, że nowy będzie kosztował około 2500 zł. wydaje mi się, że jak mi go zamontuje to i będzie go serwisował. jest z okolicy więc pasowało by mi to. co ciekawe inny fachowiec od tych kotów, który zakładał mi obecny i serwisował go do czasu, aż poszukałem kogoś innego, mówił o 3000 zł. jest różnica w cenie, dlatego chciałem trochę poznać temat zanim zainwestuję w wymianę. jakby ktoś miał jeszcze jakieś sugestie to chętnie poczytam.

----------


## Krzysiek88

Po pierwsze to zorientuj się w cenach u lokalnych sprzedawców, nie bierz pod uwagę marketów Castoramy itp. W sklepach co tym handlują powinny być dobre ceny - oczywiście nie zawsze, musisz w kilku miejscach sprawdzić, jakbyś dobrze marudził, a im zależało to może i na 8% sprzedadzą pomimo, że Oni jednak tego nie będą montować.

To samo się tyczy montażu. Jakbyś miał pojęcie to i sam byś to założył i uruchomił. Dopiero potem dzwonisz do serwisu, lub do serwisanta który ma uprawnienia danej firmy i On robi to niby "pierwsze" uruchomienie, patrzy czy wszystko jest zalożone jak należy, podbija pieczatke, że jest okej i w ten sposób masz liczoną gwarancje (+ coroczne przeglądy później).

Osobiście nie wiem czy jest sens załatwiać przez pośrednika tzn. lokalnego montażystę, bo już sam widzisz, jeden CI powiedział 2500, drugi 3000. Jeden wspólpracuje z jednym sklepem zwykle i tam ma taniej, a drugi może tez z jednym sklepem ale może się dogadywać i mieć prowizje. Nie siedzisz w temacie, to nie masz pojęcia o marżach jakie sobie potrafią doliczyć, czasem z marży za zakup u konkretnego gościa mają więcej jak za sam montaż. 

Można też w internecie poszukać w sklepie co ma dużo dobrych komentarzy, tylko wystrzegaj się jakiś MEGA ofert bo może się okazać, że cena jest dobra ale nie ma czegoś w zestawie co w standardzie powinno być, jakieś złączki itp. np. złączka do komina choć nie wiem jak teraz miałeś z odprowadzaniem spalin.

Sprawdz sobie na forum elektrody, zapytaj tam, ale uważaj też na fanatyków : )

----------


## igor89

To ja też dorzucę Wam swoje pytanie  :smile:  Projekt całoroczny https://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/pt_delhi_ce.htm jak poprowadzić instalację wody, gdzie umieścić licznik z regulatorem ciśnienia i filtrem i jaki wybrać elektryczny ogrzewacz wody? Przepływowy czy pojemnościowy? Czy przepływowy ogrzewacz będzie prawidłowo współpracował z bateriami termostatycznymi? Chodzi mi o utrzymanie stałej temperatury 30-35 st.C ciepłej wody pod prysznicem. Czy okresowo można ją wyregulować na wyższą np. 40-60 st. C do prania? Jak dobrać odpowiedni podgrzewacz by obsłużył również prysznic (moc/przepływ wody)? Zamieszka go jedna osoba więc woda naraz będzie pobierana tylko w jednym punkcie.

----------


## Krzysiek88

ja bym pod zlewem w kuchni zrobił licznik.

----------


## igor89

też tak myślałem tylko że jak będzie przychodził inkasent to za każdym razem wpuszczać do domu (sypialnia, kuchnia)  :Confused:

----------


## Krzysiek88

1. A ileż razy ten inkasent przychodzi?
2. Czasem to nawet nie wchodzi, przynajmniej u mnie tylko mówi, podał by mi Pan bo nie chce wchodzic ...
3. To nie ma nic do rzeczy ale w ramach ciekawostki dorzuce, że czasem trzeba okienkiem 50cm x 50cm do piwnicy wchodzić, żeby spisać licznik, nawet nie wiesz jakie ludzie mają kotłownie, piwnice itp. Raz byś wszedł i miał dość, a inni tak całe życie liczniki spisują lub chadzają podkładać do pieca.

4. Drzwi wejsciowe, po lewej chyba będzie szafa, można by tam zabudować. Widziałem raz takie coś tylko, że ludzie wnęke mieli i z szafy klape do wnęki, tu byś musiał mieć np tak, że u góry drzwiczki i miejsce na kurtke, a dolna część szafy to np. szuflada, lub pólka na buty, z tym, że np. lewa połowka nie była by wykorzystana, byłby od frontu normalny blat nie otwieralny, dopiero jak byś u góry drzwi otwarł, to jeszcze pociągając wieko do gory z lewej strony pokazywał by Ci sie licznik .... trudno Ci będzie chyba rozkminić o co mi chodzi : )

albo z drugiej strony drzwi wkuć w sciane i biała skrzynka, pod umywalka w lazience za ciasno chyba i znowu by Ci tam musial chodzic,

----------


## igor89

Pewnie raz na 2 miesiące będzie przychodził. Dzięki za pomysł z szafą, to lepsze choć ujmie pewnie z pojemności tej chyba jedynej i tak już super-płytkiej szafy ubraniowej. Nie rozumiem tego 


> albo z drugiej strony drzwi wkuć w sciane i biała skrzynka


 czyżbyś sugerował dostęp do licznika wody z zewnątrz budynku jak to jest w skrzynkach z gazem na elewacji? Tylko miej na uwadze że grubość tych ścian zewnętrznych z Porothermu czy czegoś tam co będą (nie wiem, pustak/cegła?) nie przekroczy pewnie 20-25cm Dzięki za pomoc

----------


## Krzysiek88

nie, chodziło mi o wkucie ale od wewnętrznej strony, czyli musiał być jakies 10cm w porotherm wejsc, i skrzynke białą wpuszczaną w sciane sobie zalozyc, od tylu najwyzej jeszcze styropian. ja bym to zrobił pod zlewem, albo w szafie, raczej bym nie wkuwał no ale to Twój dom i może Tobie akurat wkucie spasuje.

Nie wiem czy będziesz miał tam jakiś filterek lub większy filtr, ale jak to gołe będzie to tak dużo miejsca nie zajmie, w szafie jakieś wieko zrobić podnoszone do góry, nie mam zdjęcia ani na googlu nie znalazlem czegokolwiek podobnego o czym mysle zeby Ci jak najbardziej przyblizyc moja wizje.

albo w sciane za szafą wkuj, ale tam pewnie będzie 12stka działowka to lipa, i w plecach sciany zrobic kwadratowe drzwiczka

----------

